# "Movie Watchers" Baker's Dozen



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

The idea is to complete a Baker's Dozen (13) under the topic "Movies." The person who completes #13 picks the next category. Remember that all your categories are to pertain to Movies (actors, actresses, producers, etc). 


Next Baker's Dozen: Robin Williams movies

1. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## runnerman (Apr 16, 2008)

2. Moscow on the Hudson


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2008)

*3. Good Morning Vietnam



*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

4. Death To Smoochy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut


----------



## Philmyboots (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys
8. Jumanji


----------



## Philmyboots (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys
8. Jumanji
9. Bicentennial Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys
8. Jumanji
9. Bicentennial Man
10. License to Wed


----------



## Philmyboots (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys
8. Jumanji
9. Bicentennial Man
10. License to Wed
11. Flubber


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Mrs. Doubtfire
2. Moscow on the Hudson 
3. Good Morning Vietnam
4. Death To Smoochy 
5. Patch Adams
6. The Final Cut
7. Toys
8. Jumanji
9. Bicentennial Man
10. License to Wed
11. Flubber
12. Night at the Museum


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

13. Popeye


Next Baker's Dozen ---- Movies with Tom Hanks

1. The Money Pit


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2008)

2. Philadelphia


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

3. Cast Away


----------



## moore2me (Apr 16, 2008)

4. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 16, 2008)

5. That thing you do


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 16, 2008)

6. Sleepless In Seattle


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 16, 2008)

7. Forrest Gump


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

8. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 16, 2008)

9) Big .


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 16, 2008)

1.	Money Pit
2.	Philadelphia
3.	Cast Away
4.	The Da Vinci Code
5.	That Thing You Do
6.	Sleepless in Seattle
7.	Forrest Gump
8.	Saving Private Ryan
9.	Big
10. Apollo 13


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Money Pit
2. Philadelphia
3. Cast Away
4. The Da Vinci Code
5. That Thing You Do
6. Sleepless in Seattle
7. Forrest Gump
8. Saving Private Ryan
9. Big
10. Apollo 13
11. charlie Wilson's War


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1. Money Pit
> 2. Philadelphia
> 3. Cast Away
> 4. The Da Vinci Code
> ...



12. The Road to Perdition


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Money Pit
2. Philadelphia
3. Cast Away
4. The Da Vinci Code
5. That Thing You Do
6. Sleepless in Seattle
7. Forrest Gump
8. Saving Private Ryan
9. Big
10. Apollo 13
11. charlie Wilson's War 
12. The Road to Perdition
13. The Polar Express



Next Baker's Dozen: Julia Roberts movies

1. Erin Brokovich


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

2. Pretty Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 16, 2008)

4. my best friends wedding


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1. Erin Brokovich
> 2. Pretty Woman
> 3. Charlie Wilson's War
> 4. my best friends wedding
> 5. The Pelican Brief



6. Steel Magnolias


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza
8. Oceans Twelve


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza
8. Oceans Twelve
9. Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Julia Roberts Movies*

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza
8. Oceans Twelve
9. Mona Lisa Smile
10. Notting Hill


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza
8. Oceans Twelve
9. Mona Lisa Smile
10. Notting Hill
11. Stepmom


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Julia Roberts Movies

1. Erin Brokovich
2. Pretty Woman
3. Charlie Wilson's War
4. my best friends wedding 
5. The Pelican Brief 
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Mystic Pizza
8. Oceans Twelve
9. Mona Lisa Smile
10. Notting Hill
11. Stepmom
12. Closer


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Julia Roberts Movies
> 
> 1. Erin Brokovich
> 2. Pretty Woman
> ...




Ocean's Eleven

Next topic: Mel Brooks movies

1) Blazing Saddles


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein


----------



## mango (Apr 16, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
*3) The Producers*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Mel Brooks movies*

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

Mel Brooks movies

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie
6) SpaceBalls


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 16, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie
6) SpaceBalls
7) History of the World, Part 1


----------



## runnerman (Apr 17, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie
6) SpaceBalls
7) History of the World, Part 1

8) High Anxiety


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mel Brooks Movies



1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie
6) SpaceBalls
7) History of the World, Part 1
8) High Anxiety
9) Robots


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 17, 2008)

1) Blazing Saddles
2) Young Frankenstein 
3) The Producers
4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
5. The Muppet Movie
6) SpaceBalls
7) History of the World, Part 1
8) High Anxiety
9) Robots
10) The Twelve Chairs


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> 1) Blazing Saddles
> 2) Young Frankenstein
> 3) The Producers
> 4) Robin Hood: Men In Tights
> ...




11. Victor/Victoria


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

12. Life Stinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

13. Dracula Dead And Loving It
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK
1.To Kill A Mockingbird (my favorite movie!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK*

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK*
> 
> 1.To Kill A Mockingbird
> 2. Moby Dick


3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick 
3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit
4. The Portrait


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK
> 
> 1.To Kill A Mockingbird
> 2. Moby Dick
> ...


5.Cape Fear


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick 
3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit
4. The Portrait 
5. Cape Fear
6. Old Gringo


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK
> 
> 1.To Kill A Mockingbird
> 2. Moby Dick
> ...


7. The Omen


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2008)

8. The Yearling


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

9. How The West Was Won


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick 
3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit
4. The Portrait 
5. Cape Fear
6. Old Gringo
7. The Omen
8. The Yearling
9. How the West Was Won

10. The Million Pound Note


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick 
3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit
4. The Portrait 
5. Cape Fear
6. Old Gringo
7. The Omen
8. The Yearling
9. How the West Was Won
10. The Million Pound Note
11. Yellow Sky


----------



## runnerman (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK
> 
> 1.To Kill A Mockingbird
> 2. Moby Dick
> ...




12. The Paradine Case (underrated Hitchcock film)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: MOVIES OF GREGORY PECK

1.To Kill A Mockingbird 
2. Moby Dick 
3. The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit
4. The Portrait 
5. Cape Fear
6. Old Gringo
7. The Omen
8. The Yearling
9. How the West Was Won
10. The Million Pound Note
11. Yellow Sky 
12. The Paradine Case (underrated Hitchcock film)
13. The Keys of Kingdom



*Next Baker's Dozen: Jim Carrey*
1. Bruce Almighty


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Carey Movies:

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

4. Once Bitten


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Jim Carrey Movies*

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar
4. Once Bitten
5. Me, Myself, and Irene


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

6. The Mask


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Carrey Movies

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar
4. Once Bitten
5. Me, Myself, and Irene
6. The Mask
7. How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Jim Carrey Movies
> 
> 1. Bruce Almighty
> 2. The Truman Show
> ...



8. Ace Ventura: Pet Dectective


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Carrey Movies

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar
4. Once Bitten
5. Me, Myself, and Irene
6. The Mask
7. How the Grinch Stole Christmas 
8. Ace Ventura: Pet Dectective
9. The Cable Guy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Jim Carrey Movies
> 
> 1. Bruce Almighty
> 2. The Truman Show
> ...


10. A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Carrey Movies

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar
4. Once Bitten
5. Me, Myself, and Irene
6. The Mask
7. How the Grinch Stole Christmas 
8. Ace Ventura: Pet Dectective
9. The Cable Guy 
10. A Series of Unfortunate Events
11. Horton Hears a Who


----------



## mango (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Carrey Movies

1. Bruce Almighty
2. The Truman Show
3. Liar, Liar
4. Once Bitten
5. Me, Myself, and Irene
6. The Mask
7. How the Grinch Stole Christmas 
8. Ace Ventura: Pet Dectective
9. The Cable Guy 
10. A Series of Unfortunate Events
11. Horton Hears a Who
*12. Dumb and Dumber*


----------



## incync (Apr 18, 2008)

mango said:


> Jim Carrey Movies
> 
> 1. Bruce Almighty
> 2. The Truman Show
> ...



13. Fun With Dick and Jane

Gary Oldman movies

1. Sid and Nancy


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary Oldman movies

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Gary Oldman movies*

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Gary Oldman movies
> 
> 1. Sid and Nancy
> 2. Bram Stoker's Dracula



3. The Professional/Leon

(I LOVE GARY OLDMAN!!! :wubu: )


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 18, 2008)

turned away to close Excel and you'd beat me to #3, lol... 

OK, I claim #4 spot then


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary Oldman movies

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4. The Professional/Leon
5. Batman Begins


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Gary Oldman movies
> 
> 1. Sid and Nancy
> 2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
> ...


6.Murder In The First


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Gary Oldman movies*

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4. The Professional/Leon
5. Batman Begins 
6. Murder In The First
7. Air Force One


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Gary Oldman movies*
> 
> 1. Sid and Nancy
> 2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
> ...


8. Lost In Space


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary Oldman movies

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4. The Professional/Leon
5. Batman Begins 
6. Murder In The First
7. Air Force One 
8. Lost In Space
9. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Gary Oldman movies
> 
> 1. Sid and Nancy
> 2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
> ...


10.Immortal Beloved


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

11. The Fifth Element


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

12. Hannibal


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Sid and Nancy
2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
4. The Professional/Leon
5. Batman Begins 
6. Murder In The First
7. Air Force One 
8. Lost In Space
9. Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire 

10.Immortal Beloved
11. The Fifth Element 
12. Hannibal 
13. The Backwoods


*Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*

1. Land of the Blind


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*
> 
> 1. Land of the Blind
> 2. 88 Minutes


3.Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman
7. George Of The Jungle


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman
7. George Of The Jungle
8. Inspector Gadget


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman
7. George Of The Jungle
8. Inspector Gadget
9. Risky Business


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman
7. George Of The Jungle
8. Inspector Gadget
9. Risky Business
10. Homeward Bound


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet

1. Land of the Blind
2. 88 Minutes 
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. The Mighty Ducks
5. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
6. When a Man Loves a Woman
7. George Of The Jungle
8. Inspector Gadget
9. Risky Business
10. Homeward Bound
11. Up Close & Personal


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet
> 
> 1. Land of the Blind
> 2. 88 Minutes
> ...



12. Righteous Kill


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Righteous Kill



13. Men Don't Leave
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : WESTERNS
1.Shadow Riders---starring Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot :smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : WESTERNS*


1.Shadow Riders---starring Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot
2. Along the Oregon Trail


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : WESTERNS*
> 
> 
> 1.Shadow Riders---starring Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot
> 2. Along the Oregon Trail


3.Shane starring Alan Ladd


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

4. True Grit- John Wayne


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

5.The Sacketts also with Tom Selleck:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

6. Tombstone - Sam Elliott (swoon), Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer

*sigh* :smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

7.Long Riders---starring all the brothers Carradine, Keach, Quaid, it was cool.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

8. The Quick and the Dead - another Sam movie


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

9. The Magnificent Seven


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Westerns

1. Shadow Riders---starring Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot
2. Along the Oregon Trail
3. Shane starring Alan Ladd
4. True Grit- John Wayne
5. The Sacketts also with Tom Selleck
6. Tombstone - Sam Elliott (swoon), Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
7. Long Riders---starring all the brothers Carradine, Keach, Quaid, it was cool.
8. The Quick and the Dead - another Sam movie
9. The Magnificent Seven
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

11. The Quiet Man - John Wayne


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Westerns

1. Shadow Riders---starring Tom Selleck and Sam Elliot
2. Along the Oregon Trail
3. Shane starring Alan Ladd
4. True Grit- John Wayne
5. The Sacketts also with Tom Selleck
6. Tombstone - Sam Elliott (swoon), Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer
7. Long Riders---starring all the brothers Carradine, Keach, Quaid, it was cool.
8. The Quick and the Dead - another Sam movie
9. The Magnificent Seven
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
11. The Quiet Man - John Wayne 
12. High Noon - Gary Cooper


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

13. Rio Grande - John Wayne


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 20, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris

3. Love Actually


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

4) Down With Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

5. To Sir With love


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Movies with the word "Love" in the title.*

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 20, 2008)

*Movies with the word "Love" in the title.*

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)

7. Dr Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)
7. Dr Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb 
8. Love in the Time of Cholera


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

9. In Love And War


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 21, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)
7. Dr Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb 
8. Love in the Time of Cholera
9. In Love and War
10. Love and Sex


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Movies with the word "Love" in the title.
> 
> 1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
> 2. Love in Paris
> ...


11.Endless Love


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)
7. Dr Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb 
8. Love in the Time of Cholera
9. In Love and War
10. Love and Sex
11. Endless Love
12. What's Love Got to do With It?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Movies with the word "Love" in the title.

1. Love Story - Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw
2. Love in Paris
3. Love Actually
4) Down With Love 
5. To Sir With love 
6. What Love Is (Cuba Gooding, Jr.)
7. Dr Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb 
8. Love in the Time of Cholera
9. In Love and War
10. Love and Sex
11. Endless Love
12. What's Love Got to do With It?
13. A Love in Germany


*
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies

1. Anger Management*


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

2. As Good As It Gets


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies*

1. Anger Management
2. As Good As It Gets
3. The Bucket List


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

4. Batman


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies

1. Anger Management
2. As Good As It Gets
3. The Bucket List
4. Batman
5. Hoffa


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

6. The Shining (which I have never watched and never will)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies

1. Anger Management
2. As Good As It Gets
3. The Bucket List
4. Batman
5. Hoffa
6. The Shining (which I have never watched and never will) 
7. A Few Good Men


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

8. Somethings Gotta Give


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies

1. Anger Management
2. As Good As It Gets
3. The Bucket List
4. Batman
5. Hoffa
6. The Shining (which I have never watched and never will) 
7. A Few Good Men
8. Somethings Gotta Give 
9. About Schmidt


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Nicholson Movies
> 
> 1. Anger Management
> 2. As Good As It Gets
> ...



10. Easy Rider


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

11. The Departed (goooood flick!)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

12 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

13.China Town
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jimmy Stewart Movies
1.Harvey


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great minds and all that...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> Great minds and all that...



Its Ok I'm used to being too slow on the draw. Welcome by the way.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 13.China Town
> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jimmy Stewart Movies
> 1.Harvey


2. Mr Smith Goes To Washington


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

3. It's a wonderful life


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

4. Rear Window (love this movie)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jimmy Stewart Movies*

1. Harvey 
2. Mr Smith Goes To Washington
3. It's a wonderful life 
4. Rear Window (love this movie)
5. The Magic of Lassie


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

6. Philadelphia Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jimmy Stewart Movies

1. Harvey 
2. Mr Smith Goes To Washington
3. It's a wonderful life 
4. Rear Window (love this movie)
5. The Magic of Lassie
6. Philadelphia Story
7. The Naked Spur


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

8. The Big Sleep


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 8. The Big Sleep


9. Vertigo


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2008)

10. How the West was Won


----------



## moore2me (Apr 22, 2008)

11. Shenandoah


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

12. The Glenn Miller Story


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

13. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: ROBERT DeNIRO MOVIES
1.The Godfather


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

2. Raging Bull


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

1.The Godfather
2. Raging Bull
3.Casino


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

1.The Godfather
2. Raging Bull
3.Casino
4. Taxi Driver


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> 1.The Godfather
> 2. Raging Bull
> 3.Casino
> 4. Taxi Driver


5.Goodfellas


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Robert DeNiro Movies*


1. The Godfather
2. Raging Bull
3. Casino
4. Taxi Driver 
5. Goodfellas
6. Stardust


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Robert DeNiro Movies*
> 
> 
> 1. The Godfather
> ...


7.CapeFear


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Robert DeNiro Movies


1. The Godfather
2. Raging Bull
3. Casino
4. Taxi Driver 
5. Goodfellas
6. Stardust 
7.CapeFear
8. Analyze That


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Robert DeNiro Movies
> 
> 
> 1. The Godfather
> ...


9. The Fan


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

9. Once Upon a Time in America (my all-time favorite movie)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Robert DeNiro Movies


1. The Godfather
2. Raging Bull
3. Casino
4. Taxi Driver 
5. Goodfellas
6. Stardust 
7.CapeFear
8. Analyze That 
9. The Fan
10. Once Upon a Time in America 
11. Hide and Seek


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Robert DeNiro Movies
> 
> 
> 1. The Godfather
> ...



12, The Untouchables


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

13. Mean Streets

Next 13... Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd


----------



## Paquito (Apr 22, 2008)

2. Dreamgirls


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

3.Tommy----The Who


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. hairspray


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies based on Broadway Musicals
> 
> 1. Sweeney Todd
> 2. Dreamgirls
> 3. hairspray


4.Tommy---the Who


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. hairspray 
4. Tommy---the Who
5. The Color Purple


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. hairspray
4.Tommy---the Who
5. The Color Purple
6. Evita


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. hairspray
4.Tommy---the Who
5. The Color Purple
6. Evita
7. Cabaret


----------



## moore2me (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies based on Broadway Musicals
> 
> 3. hairspray





mariac1966 said:


> Movies based on a Broadway Musical.
> 
> 5. The Color Purple



Dear Mariac1966,

I hate to be picky, but the category was movies based on broadway musicals. *the Color Purple *was not based on a broadway musical. Hairspray is a little more complicated.

*Hairspray* was originally a 1988 movie by John Waters with Divine as Edna. It was then made into a broadway musical in 2002. The movie was redone in 2007 with John Travolta as Edna.  So, the first Hairspray movie was not based on a broadway musical. The second Hairspray movie was a remake and you might argue that it did come after the broadway version.

The *Color Purple *was originally a Pulitizer Prize winning novel by Alice Walker in 1983. It was then made into a film version featuring Whoopi Goldberg in 1985. The broadway muscial came last in 2005. So, the Color Purple movie was based on a book, not a musical.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. Carousel
4.Tommy---the Who
5. Fiddler on ther Roof
6. Evita
7. Cabaret
8. Chicago


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 22, 2008)

Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. Carousel
4.Tommy---the Who
5. Fiddler on ther Roof
6. Evita
7. Cabaret
8. Chicago

9. Showboat


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Movies based on Broadway Musicals

1. Sweeney Todd
2. Dreamgirls
3. Carousel
4.Tommy---the Who
5. Fiddler on ther Roof
6. Evita
7. Cabaret
8. Chicago
9. Showboat
10. The Sound of Music


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2008)

11. My Fair Lady - the film was based on the broadway play Pygmalion


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2008)

12. Rent . . . . .


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 23, 2008)

12. A Chorus Line


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> 12. A Chorus Line



Pinstripes - your post is actually #13 Since moore2me took the liberty of posting 2 selections at once. So you get to pick the next baker's Dozen.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 11. My Fair Lady - the film was based on the broadway play Pygmalion





moore2me said:


> 12. Rent . . . . .



Moore2me....is there a reason why you posted 2 selections one right after the other?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok not my turn again but in the interest of moving forward I'll start again.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Court room dramas
1. A Time To Kill


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Court room dramas*

1. A Time To Kill
2. A Few Good Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Nevermind....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

lmao wth!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *Vintage War Movies*
> 
> 1. The Dirty Dozen



UM:huh: I think theres some confusion girlie We are doing courtroom dramas and we were up to number 3 which category should we continue with?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

oh hell...ignore me please~!:doh: :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Court room dramas*
> 
> 1. A Time To Kill
> 2. A Few Good Men


3. The Verdict


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> oh hell...ignore me please~!:doh: :huh:



Thats Ok Hell maybe somebody should have been taken to court for making Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

too funny....I musta been sleeping!

4. 12 Angry Men


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

5.Runaway Jury


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Courtroom Dramas

1. A Time To Kill
2. A Few Good Men 
3. The Verdict
4. 12 Angry Men 
5. Runaway Jury 
6. The Accused


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

7. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Courtroom Dramas

1. A Time To Kill
2. A Few Good Men 
3. The Verdict
4. 12 Angry Men 
5. Runaway Jury 
6. The Accused
7. to Kill A Mockingbird
8. The Firm


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Courtroom Dramas
> 
> 1. A Time To Kill
> 2. A Few Good Men
> ...


9. The Rainmaker


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Courtroom Dramas

1. A Time To Kill
2. A Few Good Men 
3. The Verdict
4. 12 Angry Men 
5. Runaway Jury 
6. The Accused
7. to Kill A Mockingbird
8. The Firm 
9. The Rainmaker
10. Philadelphia (I love courtroom dramas, and these are all very good movies)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Moore2me....is there a reason why you posted 2 selections one right after the other?



Because I'm a bad, bad girl. I will punish myself accordingly.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Because I'm a bad, bad girl. I will punish myself accordingly.



*WHAP* Please sir may I have another! :batting:


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

11. .....And Justice For All


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Because I'm a bad, bad girl. I will punish myself accordingly.



No need to go through all that Moore2me!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

12. The Client


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Courtroom Dramas

1. A Time To Kill
2. A Few Good Men 
3. The Verdict
4. 12 Angry Men 
5. Runaway Jury 
6. The Accused
7. to Kill A Mockingbird
8. The Firm 
9. The Rainmaker
10. Philadelphia (I love courtroom dramas, and these are all very good movies)
11. .....And Justice For All 
12. the Client
13. A Civil Action



NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks
1. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Courtroom Dramas
> 
> 1. A Time To Kill
> 2. A Few Good Men
> ...


2. Big a great movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

4. The Green Mile


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code
4. The Green Mile
5. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks
> 
> 1. Charlie Wilson's War
> 2. Big
> ...



6. You've Got Mail (one of my all-time favorites)

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code
4. The Green Mile
5. Catch Me If You Can 
6. You've Got Mail (one of my all-time favorites)
7. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## moore2me (Apr 23, 2008)

8. The Bonfire of the Vanities - Tom Hanks movie

(To backtrack and change the subject right quick and vindicate ThikJerseyChick, there were some combination war movies and Courtroom drama movies. One was *The Nuremberg Trials*.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code
4. The Green Mile
5. Catch Me If You Can 
6. You've Got Mail (one of my all-time favorites)
7. Saving Private Ryan
8. The Bonfire of the Vanities 
9. Apollo 13


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code
4. The Green Mile
5. Catch Me If You Can 
6. You've Got Mail (one of my all-time favorites)
7. Saving Private Ryan
8. The Bonfire of the Vanities 
9. Apollo 13

10. The Terminal


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tom Hanks

1. Charlie Wilson's War
2. Big
3. The Da Vinci Code
4. The Green Mile
5. Catch Me If You Can 
6. You've Got Mail (one of my all-time favorites)
7. Saving Private Ryan
8. The Bonfire of the Vanities 
9. Apollo 13
10. The Terminal
11. Forrest Gump


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 24, 2008)

12. Philadelphia

(Haven't we already done Tom Hanks? I've got a strong sense of deja vu going on here; in fact, I think I posted the exact same movie.)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2008)

*Post #177*


mariac1966 said:


> Pinstripes - your post is actually #13 Since moore2me took the liberty of posting 2 selections at once. So you get to pick the next baker's Dozen.



*Post #178*


mariac1966 said:


> Moore2me....is there a reason why you posted 2 selections one right after the other?



*Post # 24*


mariac1966 said:


> 1. Sid and Nancy
> 2. Bram Stoker's Dracula
> 3. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
> 4. The Professional/Leon
> ...


*
Post #25*


mariac1966 said:


> *Next Baker's Dozen : Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet*
> 
> 1. Land of the Blind
> 2. 88 Minutes





*Question: Originally Posted by mariac1966 
Moore2me....is there a reason why you posted 2 selections one right after the other?*

*Answer: Mariac1966, As I mentioned to you earlier, you did the exact same thing on post #24 and #25. I was just following your lead. :blink:

And P.S. Thank you for introducing this game, I have enjoyed playing it.*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

13. The Money Pit
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Cop Dramas
1.Serpico


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Movie Watchers Bakers Dozen list


1.	Robin Williams
2.	Tom Hanks
3.	Julia Roberts
4.	Mel Brooks
5.	Gregory Peck
6.	Jim Carrey
7.	Gary Oldman
8.	Movies Directed/Produced by Jon Avnet
9.	Westerns
10. Movies with the word love in the title
11.	Jack Nicholson
12.	Jimmy Stewart
13.	Robert DeNiro
14. Movies based on Broadway Musicals
15.	Court Room Dramas
16. Tom Hanks
17. Cop Dramas


Just wanted everyone to see what topics have been covered before.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 24, 2008)

Cop Dramas

1.Serpico

2. Training Day


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Cop Dramas
> 
> 1.Serpico
> 
> 2. Training Day


3. Dirty Harry


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2008)

4. The Usual Suspects


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

5.Lethal Weapon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

6. Beverly Hills Cop (love love LOVE EM!)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

7. LA Confidential


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> The Bonfire of the Vanities - Tom Hanks movie
> 
> (To backtrack and change the subject right quick and vindicate ThikJerseyChick, there were some combination war movies and Courtroom drama movies. One was *The Nuremberg Trials*.)



OOOhhh thank you thank you thank you....I have been vindicated!!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 24, 2008)

8. To Live and Die in L.A.


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2008)

*9. Colors


*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cop Dramas

1.Serpico
2. Training Day 
3. Dirty Harry 
4. The Usual Suspects 
5. Lethal Weapon 
6. Beverly Hills Cop (love love LOVE EM!) 
7. LA Confidential 
8. To Live and Die in L.A. 
9. Colors
10. Police Academy


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

10. The French Connection


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cop Dramas

1.Serpico
2. Training Day 
3. Dirty Harry 
4. The Usual Suspects 
5. Lethal Weapon 
6. Beverly Hills Cop (love love LOVE EM!) 
7. LA Confidential 
8. To Live and Die in L.A. 
9. Colors
10. Police Academy
11. The French Connection


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Cop Dramas

1.Serpico
2. Training Day
3. Dirty Harry
4. The Usual Suspects
5. Lethal Weapon
6. Beverly Hills Cop (love love LOVE EM!)
7. LA Confidential
8. To Live and Die in L.A.
9. Colors
10. Police Academy
11. The French Connection
12. Cop Land


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

13. Rent A Cop


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

*CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES* :smitten:

1. Play Misty for Me


----------



## moore2me (Apr 25, 2008)

2. Flags of Our Fathers - Clint Eastwood, Director


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 25, 2008)

3. Hang 'Em High --and older western


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES 

1. Play Misty for Me
2. Flags of Our Fathers - Clint Eastwood, Director 
3. Hang 'Em High --and older western 
4. Space Cowboys


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> CLINT EASTWOOD MOVIES
> 
> 1. Play Misty for Me
> 2. Flags of Our Fathers - Clint Eastwood, Director
> ...



5. Pale Rider


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

6. Bridges of Madison County


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 25, 2008)

7. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

8.. Il Buono, il Brutto, il Cattivo (The Good , the Bad and the Ugly)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

9. Every which way but loose


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

10. Paint Your Wagon


----------



## moore2me (Apr 25, 2008)

11. *Mystic River* - Clint Eastwood, Director


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

12. Every which way you can


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

13. The Dead Pool

New 13... Movies with a number in hte title
1. Thirteen Ghosts


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

2, Se7en


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

3. Twelve Angry Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

4. 3 men and a baby


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

5. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

6. 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

1. Thirteen Ghosts
2. Se7en
3. Twelve Angry Men
4. 3 men and a baby
5. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
6. 9 1/2 weeks
7. 300


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

8. 9 months


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

9. 21 Grams


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

10. The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

11. 1776 ............................


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

12. Oceans 11


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 25, 2008)

Movis with numbers in the titles:

1. Thirteen Ghosts
2. Se7en
3. Twelve Angry Men
4. 3 Men and a Baby
5. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers
6. 9 1/2 Weeks
7. The 300
8. 9 months
9. 21 Grams
10. The Magnificent 7
11. 1776
12. Oceans 11

13. 10,000 BC

Next Category *Bruce Lee Movies*:

1. Enter the Dragon


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

2. The Green Hornet


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Next Category Bruce Lee Movies:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The Green Hornet 
3. Tower of Death


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category Bruce Lee Movies:
> 
> 1. Enter the Dragon
> 2. The Green Hornet
> 3. Tower of Death


4. Fist Of Unicorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Next Category Bruce Lee Movies:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The Green Hornet 
3. Tower of Death 
4. Fist Of Unicorn
5. Fists of Fury


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category Bruce Lee Movies:
> 
> 1. Enter the Dragon
> 2. The Green Hornet
> ...


6. The Chinese Connection


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2008)

*6. The Big Boss


*


----------



## moore2me (Apr 25, 2008)

6.* Meng li xi shi*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

9.Return Of The Dragon


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Bruce Lee Movies:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The Green Hornet
3. Tower of Death
4. Fist Of Unicorn
5. Fists of Fury
6. The Chinese Connection
7. The Big Boss
8. Meng li xi shi
9.Return Of The Dragon
10. Game of Death


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bruce Lee Movies:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The Green Hornet
3. Tower of Death
4. Fist Of Unicorn
5. Fists of Fury
6. The Chinese Connection
7. The Big Boss
8. Meng li xi shi
9.Return Of The Dragon
10. Game of Death
11. Fist of Fear, Touch of Death


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

12. Marlowe


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bruce Lee Movies:

1. Enter the Dragon
2. The Green Hornet
3. Tower of Death
4. Fist Of Unicorn
5. Fists of Fury
6. The Chinese Connection
7. The Big Boss
8. Meng li xi shi
9.Return Of The Dragon
10. Game of Death
11. Fist of Fear, Touch of Death
12. Marlow
13. Super Gang


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Next BAker's Dozen - Cameron Diaz Movies

1. Gangs of New York


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next BAker's Dozen - Cameron Diaz Movies
> 
> 1. Gangs of New York


2. In Her Shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Cameron Diaz Movies

1. Gangs of New York 
2. In Her Shoes
3. Vanilla Sky


----------



## runnerman (Apr 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen - Cameron Diaz Movies
> 
> 1. Gangs of New York
> 2. In Her Shoes
> 3. Vanilla Sky



4. Being John Malkovich


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Cameron Diaz Movies

1. Gangs of New York 
2. In Her Shoes
3. Vanilla Sky 
4. Being John Malkovich
5. The Holiday


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2008)

6.* There's Something About Mary* (Franks & Beans)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 26, 2008)

1. Gangs of New York 
2. In Her Shoes
3. Vanilla Sky 
4. Being John Malkovich
5. The Holiday
6. There's Something About Mary
7. My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL!

8. charlies angels


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 26, 2008)

9. Shrek (the voice of Princess Fiona)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

10. My sisters keeper


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

11. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

Cameron Diaz movies:

1. Gangs of New York
2. In Her Shoes
3. Vanilla Sky
4. Being John Malkovich
5. The Holiday
6. There's Something About Mary
7. My Best Friend's Wedding
8. Charlie's Angels
9. Shrek (the voice of Princess Fiona)
10. My sisters keeper
11. The Sweetest Thing
12. The Mask


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

13. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


*NEXT MOVIE WATCHERS BAKER DOZEN*

*John Candy Movies* 


1. The Great Outdoors


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

2. Cool Runnin'


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

3. Summer Rental


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

4. Canadian Bacon


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

5. Nothing But Trouble


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

6. Only the lonely


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*7. The Blues Brothers


*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

8, Hostage for a day


----------



## Davastav (Apr 26, 2008)

Uncle Buck


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

10. Planes Trains And Automobiles


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

John Candy Movies

1. The Great Outdoors
2. Cool Runnin'
3. Summer Rental
4. Canadian Bacon
5. Nothing but Trouble
6. Only the Lonely
7. The Blues Brothers
8. Hostage for a Day
9. Uncle Buck
10. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
11. Who's Harry Crumb?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

12. Speed Zone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

13. Spaceballs
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN:
KEANU Reeves Movies
1. Speed


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2008)

2. The Replacements


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

3. Point Break


----------



## Fairia (Apr 26, 2008)

4. The Matrix


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

5. The Devils Advocate


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2008)

6. *Constantine*


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 26, 2008)

Keanu Reeves Movies

1. Speed
2. The Replacements
3. Point Break
4. The Matrix
5. Devil's Advocate
6. Constantine

7. Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keanu Reeves Movies

1. Speed
2. The Replacements
3. Point Break
4. The Matrix
5. Devil's Advocate
6. Constantine
7. Much Ado About Nothing
8. Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

9. Thumbsucker


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 26, 2008)

10. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keanu Reeves Movies

1. Speed
2. The Replacements
3. Point Break
4. The Matrix
5. Devil's Advocate
6. Constantine
7. Much Ado About Nothing
8. Even Cowgirls Get the Blues
9. Thumbsucker
10. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
11. The Great Warming


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Keanu Reeves Movies
> 
> 1. Speed
> 2. The Replacements
> ...


12. My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 12. My Own Private Idaho



13. The Lake House 

Next Baker's Dozen theme: movies with Sandra Bullock

1. The Net


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

2. While You Were Sleeping (I Love this movie)


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2008)

3. Miss Congeniality


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

4.Speed with Keanu Reeves:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

5, Practial Magic


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

6. The Lake House with Keanu Reeves:smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2008)

7. *Crash* . . . .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

8. Loverboy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sandra Bullock Movies

9. Love Potion #9


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 27, 2008)

Sandra Bullock Movies

10. Speed


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Sandra Bullock Movies
> 
> 10. Speed



Speed was already posted for Sandra Bullock as #4 by Sugar and Spice


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

10. Hope Floats


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

11. The Lake House


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

12. Premonition


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

13. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies

1. Evan Almighty*


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 27, 2008)

]NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies

1. Evan Almighty

2. Glory


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies

1. Evan Almighty
2. Glory
3. The Bucket List


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

4. Driving Ms. Daisy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies

1. Evan Almighty
2. Glory
3. The Bucket List
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Along Came a Spider


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies
> 
> 1. Evan Almighty
> 2. Glory
> ...



6. Deep Impact


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies
> 
> 1. Evan Almighty
> 2. Glory
> ...


6. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Morgan Freeman Movies
> 
> 1. Evan Almighty
> 2. Glory
> ...





BBW Betty said:


> 6. Deep Impact





sugar and spice said:


> 7. Shawshank Redemption



8. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2008)

9. Bruce Almighty


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

10. Lean On Me


----------



## Fairia (Apr 27, 2008)

11. Dreamcatcher


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

12. Kiss The Girls


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

13. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> 13. Gone Baby Gone


 Ok Betty you get to pick the next bakers dozen


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

Next Category: Movies based on a TV series: The TV show came first.

1. Maverick


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Next Category: Movies based on a TV series: The TV show came first.

1. Maverick
2. The Brady Bunch Movie (1995)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category: Movies based on a TV series: The TV show came first.
> 
> 1. Maverick
> 2. The Brady Bunch Movie (1995)


3. Miami Vice


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2008)

4. The Simpsons Movie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

5. The Flintstones


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

6. Batman( the first one)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 27, 2008)

Movies based on TV shows

1. Maverick
2. The Brady Bunch Movie
3. Miami Vice
4. The Simpsons Movie
5. The Flintstones
6. Batman

7. Bewitched


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Movies based on TV shows
> 
> 1. Maverick
> 2. The Brady Bunch Movie
> ...


8.The Mod Squad


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 27, 2008)

9. Starsky and Hutch


----------



## Davastav (Apr 27, 2008)

10. Get Smart.

Opens this summer and I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*11. Dukes of Hazzard



*


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2008)

12. *The X Files*


----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2008)

13. Superman

Am I next? Baseball Movies. 

1. Bull Durham


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Baseball Movies

1. Bull Durham
2. A League of Their Own


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2008)

3. Major League


----------



## moore2me (Apr 28, 2008)

4. *Fear Strikes Out*


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

5. Angels in the Outfield


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Baseball Movies

1. Bull Durham
2. A League of Their Own
3. Major League
4. Fear Strikes Out
5. Angels in the Outfield
6. The Babe


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Baseball Movies
> 
> 1. Bull Durham
> 2. A League of Their Own
> ...


7. The Bad News Bears


----------



## Davastav (Apr 28, 2008)

8. Pride of the Yankees


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

9. The Sandlot


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2008)

10. The Natural

11. The Rookie


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

12. Damn Yankees


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2008)

13. The Scout

Have we done Ridley Scott Movies?

1. The Gladiator


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

1. The Gladiator
2. Alien


----------



## moore2me (Apr 28, 2008)

3. Blade Runner


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

4. American Gangster


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 28, 2008)

5. Silence of the Lambs


,


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2008)

5. Thelma and Louise


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 28, 2008)

6. Philadelphia


.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 28, 2008)

7. The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 28, 2008)

I think this is actually 9 since Gena and I doubled on 5?

9. G.I. Jane


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

10.Black Hawk Down


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ridley Scott movie

11. Hannibal


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

12. Matchstick Men


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

13. Someone to Watch Over Me


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sigourney Weaver 

1. Baby Mama*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes


----------



## mango (Apr 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Sigourney Weaver movies.
> 
> 1. Baby Mama
> 2. Ghostbusters
> ...


*
7. Ice Storm*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat
9. Galaxy Quest


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat
9. Galaxy Quest
10. The Village


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat
9. Galaxy Quest
10. The Village
11. The Year Of Living Dangerously


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat
9. Galaxy Quest
10. The Village
11. The Year Of Living Dangerously
12. The Wedding Contract


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver movies. 

1. Baby Mama
2. Ghostbusters
3. Working Girl
4. Aliens
5. Gorillas in the Mist
6. Holes
7. Ice Storm
8. Copycat
9. Galaxy Quest
10. The Village
11. The Year Of Living Dangerously
12. The Wedding Contract
13. Imaginary Heroes

*Denzel Washington Movies*

1. Fallen


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Denzel Washington Movies

1. Fallen
2. John Q


----------



## moore2me (Apr 30, 2008)

3. Malcolm X


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2008)

4. Remember the Titans


----------



## Davastav (Apr 30, 2008)

Carbon Copy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Denzel Washington Movies

1. Fallen
2. John Q
3. Malcolm X
4. Remember the Titans
5. Carbon Copy
6. American Gangster


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 30, 2008)

Denzel Washington Movies

1. Fallen
2. John Q
3. Malcolm X
4. Remember the Titans
5. Carbon Copy
6. American Gangster
7. Glory


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Denzel Washington Movies

1. Fallen
2. John Q
3. Malcolm X
4. Remember the Titans
5. Carbon Copy
6. American Gangster
7. Glory
8. The Bone Collector


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Denzel Washington Movies
> 
> 1. Fallen
> 2. John Q
> ...


9.Philadelphia


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Denzel Washington Movies
> 
> 1. Fallen
> 2. John Q
> ...




The Pastor's Wife


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

11. The Pelican Brief


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2008)

1. Fallen
2. John Q
3. Malcolm X
4. Remember the Titans
5. Carbon Copy
6. American Gangster
7. Glory
8. The Bone Collector
9. Philadelphia
10. The Pastors Wife
11. Man on Fire


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Denzel Washington Movies:*


1. Fallen
2. John Q
3. Malcolm X
4. Remember the Titans
5. Carbon Copy
6. American Gangster
7. Glory
8. The Bone Collector
9. Philadelphia
10. The Pastors Wife
11. Man on Fire
12. Training Day
__________________


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

13. A Soldier's Story

Next thirteen... Biographies
1. Capote


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Biographies:

1. Capote
1. Ray


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Biographies:

1. Capote
2. Ray
3. The Glenn Miller Story


----------



## Paquito (Apr 30, 2008)

4. Walk the Line


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

5. Pride of the Yankees


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Biographies:

1. Capote
2. Ray
3. The Glenn Miller Story
4. Walk the Line
5. Pride of the Yankees
6. The Elephant Man


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2008)

7. Patton


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

8. The Pianist


----------



## moore2me (Apr 30, 2008)

9. King of Kings


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

10. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Biographies:

11. Schindler's List


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

12. Coal Miners Daughter - The Loretta Lynn Story


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

13. Malcolm X
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Henry Fonda movies
1.Twelve Angry Men


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Henry Fonda movies
1.Twelve Angry Men
2. On Golden Pond


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Henry Fonda movies
> 1.Twelve Angry Men
> 2. On Golden Pond


3. Grapes Of Wrath


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

4. On Golden Pond


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 4. On Golden Pond



on Golden Pond was #2 pick another one Chickie
4. Yours Mine And Ours


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Henry Fonda Movies

1.Twelve Angry Men
2. On Golden Pond 
3. Grapes Of Wrath
4. Yours, Mine, and Ours
5. The Best Man


----------



## runnerman (May 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Henry Fonda Movies
> 
> 1.Twelve Angry Men
> 2. On Golden Pond
> ...




6. Fail-Safe


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Henry Fonda Movies

1.Twelve Angry Men
2. On Golden Pond 
3. Grapes Of Wrath
4. Yours, Mine, and Ours
5. The Best Man 
6. Fail-Safe
7. Rollercoaster


----------



## BBW Betty (May 1, 2008)

8. Last of the Cowboys


----------



## moore2me (May 1, 2008)

9. *The Cheyenne Social Club*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

10. Mister Roberts


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 1, 2008)

11. The Ox-bow Incident

(btw, did anyone else notice #13 in the Denzel Washington list was a repeat of #3? Throwing in The Mighty Quinn, just for closure on the Denzel list)


----------



## Davastav (May 1, 2008)

12. The Wrong Man.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

13. Meteor

Next: War movies
1. Platoon


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 1, 2008)

Next: War movies
1. Platoon

2. All Quiet On The Western Front


----------



## Davastav (May 1, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Next: War movies
> 1. Platoon
> 
> 2. All Quiet On The Western Front



3. The Longest Day


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

War Movies:

1. Platoon
2. All Quiet on the Western Front
3. The Longest Day

4. Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

5. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 1, 2008)

6. Enemy at the gates


----------



## Rowan (May 1, 2008)

7. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

8. The Green Berets


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

9. The Thin Red Line


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

War movies


1. Platoon
2. All Quiet on the Western Front
3. The Longest Day
4. Bridge on the River Kwai 
5. Apocalypse Now 
6. Enemy At the Gates
7. Saving Private Ryan
8. The Green Berets
9. Thin Red Line
10. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Davastav (May 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> War movies
> 
> 
> 1. Platoon
> ...


11. A Bridge Too Far


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

12. The General


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> War movies
> 
> 
> 1. Platoon
> ...



13. M*A*S*H

New Category:

*Football Movies*

1. The Longest Yard (Burt Reynolds version)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

2, The Replacements (LOVE Keanu!)


----------



## moore2me (May 1, 2008)

3. We Are Marshall


----------



## BBW Betty (May 1, 2008)

4. Little Giants (OK, I know it's a stretch, but it's also cute)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

5. Horse Feathers (heh heh, dating myself!)


----------



## kathynoon (May 1, 2008)

6. Remember the Titans


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> 6. Remember the Titans



Remember The Titans was about My High School T.C. Williams,before my time though, it was when my older brother went, I'm not that old.
7. Any Given Sunday


----------



## kathynoon (May 1, 2008)

8. Rudy .


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

9. Friday Night Lights


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

We just watched Rudy! Love that show!

10. Jerry McGuire


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

11. North Dallas Forty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

12. Lucas (kids football movie


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

13. Necessary Roughness
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Science Fiction movies
1.2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Science Fiction movies
> 1.2001 A Space Odyssey



2. Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## moore2me (May 1, 2008)

3. Forbidden Planet


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 3. Forbidden Planet



4. Star Trek: The Movie


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2008)

Science Fiction Movies

1. 2001 A Space Odyssey
2. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
3. Forbidden Planet
4. Star Trek: The Movie

5. The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

6. Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## BBW Betty (May 2, 2008)

7. ET The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

8. War of the worlds


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

9. The Martian Chronicles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

10. Planet of the Apes


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

11. Mac And Me


----------



## Davastav (May 2, 2008)

12. The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

13. Red Planet

New Category: Movies with a woman heroine.

1. Alien


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

2. Juno . . .


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

3. Resident Evil


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> 3. Resident Evil



4. AEON Flux


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

5. Silkwood


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> 5. Silkwood



6. Lara Croft: Tombraiders


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> 6. Lara Croft: Tombraiders



7. Domino............................


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

8. Hard Candy


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

9. Elizabeth: The Golden Age


----------



## Davastav (May 2, 2008)

10. Cleopatra.


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2008)

11. The Fifth Element


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 2, 2008)

12. Fargo (msg is too short?)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

13. Elektra


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disney Animated Movies

1. The Lion King*


----------



## PamelaLois (May 2, 2008)

*Disney Animated Movies

1. The Lion King*

2. Snow White and the Seven Dwarves


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

3. *Howl's Moving Castle* - (altho Disney did not make it, they bought it)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

4. The Three Cabelleros


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

5. The Little Mermaid


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Disney Animated Movies

1. The Lion King
2. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
3. Howl's Moving Castle 
4. The Three Cabelleros 
5. The Little Mermaid 
6. Lilo and Stitch


----------



## moore2me (May 2, 2008)

7. Fantasia


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Disney Animated Movies

1. The Lion King
2. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
3. Howl's Moving Castle 
4. The Three Cabelleros 
5. The Little Mermaid 
6. Lilo and Stitch
7. Fantasia
8. Cinderella


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

12. 101 Dalmations


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Enough



I think you are posting for a different category, Chikie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Sorry...too much vodka! :::hic:::

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

13. Alice In Wonderland
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 
1. X-Men


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

2. Batman (the first one)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

3. Superman (The first one)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 

1. X-Men
2. Batman
3. Superman
4. Underdog


----------



## runnerman (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 3. Superman (The first one)





An obscure one . . .

5. Mystery Men


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 

1. X-Men
2. Batman
3. Superman
4. Underdog
5. Mystery Men
6. Cosmic Superheroes


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

*I think yesterday a solar flare-up must have scrambled our internet signals. If I may have the floor madam chairman, I will try to rectify the small rough parts in our otherwise seamless tapestry.*



mariac1966 said:


> Disney Animated Movies
> 
> 1. The Lion King
> 2. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. 101 Dalmations





mariac1966 said:


> I think you are posting for a different category, Chikie



*9. 101 Dalmations - was an animated movie (they also made it using live actors) I just changed it to number 9 on our list.*



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Sorry...too much vodka! :::hic:::
> 
> :blush: :blush: :blush:



*Nothing wrong with a girl relaxing after a hard week at work.*



sugar and spice said:


> 13. Alice In Wonderland
> 
> *Now, place this at number 10. Alice in Wonderland
> Now to complete the list (because I love Disney).
> ...





mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes
> 
> 1. X-Men
> 2. Batman
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 

1. X-Men
2. Batman
3. Superman
4. Underdog
5. Mystery Men
6. Cosmic Superheroes
7. Spy Kids


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

8. My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *I think yesterday a solar flare-up must have scrambled our internet signals. If I may have the floor madam chairman, I will try to rectify the small rough parts in our otherwise seamless tapestry.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tanks M2M....I reeeeally needed it after this past week! UGH!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

9. Wonder Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 

1. X-Men
2. Batman
3. Superman
4. Underdog
5. Mystery Men
6. Cosmic Superheroes
7. Spy Kids
8. My Super Ex- Girlfriend
9. Wonder Woman
10. The Incredibles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

11. Iron Man


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes 

1. X-Men
2. Batman
3. Superman
4. Underdog
5. Mystery Men
6. Cosmic Superheroes
7. Spy Kids
8. My Super Ex- Girlfriend
9. Wonder Woman
10. The Incredibles
11. Iron Man
12. Spiderman


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies about Super Heroes
> 
> 1. X-Men
> 2. Batman
> ...



13. Daredevil



NEXT TOPIC - Movies about/set in Ireland:
1. Angela's Ashes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC - Movies about/set in Ireland:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Finian's Rainbow


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 3, 2008)

3. In the Name of the Father


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC - Movies about/set in Ireland:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Finian's Rainbow
3. In the Name of the Father 
4. The Magdalene Sisters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

5. The Quiet Man - a classic John Wayne movie


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 11. The Quiet Man - John Wayne



*(This was posted in error under the westerns category. It's obvious you know now it is now a western. But you are still very, very good at this game. I just happen to be tormented by a memory for trivia - important stuff I can't remember.)*




ThikJerseyChik said:


> 5. The Quiet Man - a classic John Wayne movie




6. The Wind That Shakes the Barley


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *(This was posted in error under the westerns category. It's obvious you know now it is now a western. But you are still very, very good at this game. I just happen to be tormented by a memory for trivia - important stuff I can't remember.)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is also VERY apparent that I am having some MAJOR senior moments...please forgive me error on this board....:doh: Geesh....someone please get me a nametag so I don't forget WHO I am! :blush:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

7. Braveheart (set in Scotland but almost entirely filmed in Ireland)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

8. The Commitments


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

9. The Matchmaker


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *(This was posted in error under the westerns category. It's obvious you know now it is now a western. But you are still very, very good at this game. I just happen to be tormented by a memory for trivia - important stuff I can't remember.)*





ThikJerseyChik said:


> It is also VERY apparent that I am having some MAJOR senior moments...please forgive me error on this board....:doh: Geesh....someone please get me a nametag so I don't forget WHO I am! :blush:



The Quiet Man was filmed in Ireland and here is a list of the locations they used:

Ashford Castle, County Mayo, Ireland 
Cong, County Mayo, Ireland 
Oughterard, County Galway, Ireland


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

8. The Commitments


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC - Movies about/set in Ireland:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Finian's Rainbow
3. In the Name of the Father 
4. The Magdalene Sisters
5. The Quiet Man
6. The Wind That Shakes the Barley
7. Braveheart 
8. The Commitments 
9. Michael Collins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

10. Ghostwood


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC - Movies about/set in Ireland:

1. Angela's Ashes
2. Finian's Rainbow
3. In the Name of the Father 
4. The Magdalene Sisters
5. The Quiet Man
6. The Wind That Shakes the Barley
7. Braveheart 
8. The Commitments 
9. Michael Collins
10. ghostwood
11. the Secret of Roan Inish


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

12. Far and away


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

13. Song for a Raggy Boy


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles

1. Juno


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

2. Cujo - bad doggie!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 13. Song for a Raggy Boy
> 
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles
> ...


2.Speed starring Keanu:smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles

1. Juno
2. Cujo
3. Speed
4. Shrek


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles
> 
> 1. Juno
> 2. Cujo
> ...


5. Sybill ( she had issues)


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

6. Saw
I Want To Play A Game


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles

1. Juno
2. Cujo
3. Speed
4. Shrek 
5. Sybill 
6. Saw
7. Jaws


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

1. Juno
2. Cujo
3. Speed
4. Shrek 
5. Sybill 
6. Saw
7. Jaws
8. Superstar


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> fine mariac, DONT add my movie
> *tears up, runs for corner to cry in*



I did add your movie...check #6


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I did add your movie...check #6



i know...my comps really slow, so I didn't see it until I made that post....lo siento


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles

1. Juno
2. Cujo
3. Speed
4. Shrek 
5. Sybill 
6. Saw
7. Jaws
8 Superstar
9. Click


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> 1. Juno
> 2. Cujo
> 3. Speed
> 4. Shrek
> ...


9,Click
10.Silkwood


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

10. Halloween


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One word movie titles

1. Juno
2. Cujo
3. Speed
4. Shrek 
5. Sybill 
6. Saw
7. Jaws
8 Superstar
9. Click
10. Silkwood
11. Halloween
12. Grease


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 5. Sybill ( she had issues)


 and plenty of friends

13. Alien . . . . . .

Next category - movies with a story that is set before the 1900's

1. The Bible


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> and plenty of friends
> 
> 13. Alien . . . . . .
> 
> ...


2. Amadeus


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

3. Ben Hur


----------



## PamelaLois (May 3, 2008)

Movies set before the 1900's

1. The Bible
2. Amadeus
3. Ben Hur

4. Emma


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Movies set before the 1900's
> 
> 1. The Bible
> 2. Amadeus
> ...



5. Gladiator


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. Little Women


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

7. The Ten Commandments


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

8. The Quest For Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

9. Quigley Down Under starring Tom Selleck:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

10. Gone With The Wind - GREAT Classic!


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

11. The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

11. Cleopatra


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

12. Cyrano


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Cyrano



Actually, there were two #11s so I think that leaves you with the next bakers dozen, ThikJerseyChik


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Actually, there were two #11s so I think that leaves you with the next bakers dozen



COOL!!!!

*Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary Cooper Movies*

1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

2. High Noon


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies

1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
2. High Noon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

3. North West Mounted Police


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies

1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
2. High Noon
3. You're in the Navy Now
4 North West Mounted Police


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies
> 
> 1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
> 2. High Noon
> ...


5. For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. The Adventures of Marco Polo


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies

1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
2. High Noon
3. You're in the Navy Now
4 North West Mounted Police 
5. For Whom The Bell Tolls
6. The Adventures of Marco Polo 
7. Distant Drums


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies
> 
> 1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
> 2. High Noon
> ...



8. Meet John Doe


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies

1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
2. High Noon
3. You're in the Navy Now
4 North West Mounted Police 
5. For Whom The Bell Tolls
6. The Adventures of Marco Polo 
7. Distant Drums 
8. Meet John Doe
9. Garden of Evil


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

10. Souls At Sea


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Movie Bakers Dozen: Gary (I) Cooper Movies
> 
> 1. Pride of the Yankees! *my personal fav!*
> 2. High Noon
> ...


10.Souls At Sea
11. The Court-Martial Of Billy Mitchell


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 11. The Court-Martial Of Billy Mitchell



12. Cloak and Dagger


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

13. Friendly Persuasion

Movies featuring the great outdoors as "great and magnificent" or important cast member.

1. Alive


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 13. Friendly Persuasion
> 
> Movies featuring the great outdoors as "great and magnificent" or important cast member.
> 
> 1. Alive


2. Castaway


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2008)

3. The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

4. The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

5. Cliff Hanger


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

6. The sound of music

K, I know, I need to go to bed!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

7, The Swiss Family Robinson
Yep me too


----------



## Les Toil (May 4, 2008)

8. Walkabout

Me too. It's almost 9:30


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

9. Around the world in 80 days


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> 8. Walkabout
> 
> Me too. It's almost 9:30



Very Funny California man
10. LifeBoat


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

11. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 11. Lawrence of Arabia



ooooo good one
12. Blue Lagoon


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

13. The Mountain Man


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in/or about Australia

1. Crocodile Hunter


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in/or about Australia

1. Crocodile Hunter
2. Wolf Creek


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in/or about Australia

1. Crocodile Hunter
2. Wolf Creek
3. Crocodile Dundee


----------



## moore2me (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in/or about Australia
> 
> 1. Crocodile Hunter
> 2. Wolf Creek
> 3. Crocodile Dundee



4. The Man From Snowy River


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 4, 2008)

1. Crocodile Hunter
2. Wolf Creek
3. Crocodile Dundee\
4. The Man From Snowy River
5. On the Beach (1959 original)


----------



## runnerman (May 4, 2008)

Movies In/About Australia



Ernest Nagel said:


> 1. Crocodile Hunter
> 2. Wolf Creek
> 3. Crocodile Dundee\
> 4. The Man From Snowy River
> 5. On the Beach (1959 original)



6. My Brilliant Career


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

7. The Rabbit Fence


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

8. ABBA - the movie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

9. Babe - Pig in the city


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

10. Quigley Down Under with Tom Selleck:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

11. Dirty Deeds


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

12. Kangaroo Jack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

13. Mission Impossible II


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

*Movies with Michael Douglas*

1. War of the Roses


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *Movies with Michael Douglas*
> 
> 1. War of the Roses[/QUOTE
> 2. When Michael Calls remember this old one? It scared the stuffin out of me. I love me some Michael Douglas:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

3. Jewel of the Nile


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

4. Falling Down


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

5. Coma - weird flick


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

6.Fatal Attraction


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

7. Basic Instinct


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

8. A Perfect Murder


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

9. Black Rain


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 4, 2008)

10. Wall Street


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

If you copy and past the previous running list, we can try to avoid duplicates and missing numbers in our lists.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Michael Douglas

1. War of the Roses[/QUOTE 
2. When Michael Calls remember this old one? It scared the stuffin out of me. I love me some Michael Douglas
3. Jewel of the Nile
4. Falling down
5. Coma
6. Fatal Attraction
7. Basic Instinct
8. A Perfect Murder
9. Black Rain
10. Wall Street
11. Don't Say A Word


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Michael Douglas
> 
> 1. War of the Roses[/QUOTE
> 2. When Michael Calls remember this old one? It scared the stuffin out of me. I love me some Michael Douglas
> ...



12. The Sentinel


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

13. The China Syndrome
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive


----------



## moore2me (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies*

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

4. Coal Miners Daughter


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK
6. Men In Black


----------



## PamelaLois (May 4, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies
> 
> 1. The Fugitive
> 2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
> ...



6. Men In Black


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK 
6. Men In Black
7. Man of the House


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

8. Space Cowboys


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK 
6. Men In Black
7. Man of the House[/QUOTE]

8. Space Cowboys[/QUOTE]

9. Lonesome Dove (TV Mini Series)


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK
6. Men In Black
7. Man of the House[/quote]

8. Space Cowboys[/quote]

9. Lonesome Dove (TV Mini Series)

10. Men in Black II


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. No Country For Old Men - (four stars)
3. In the Valley of Elah
4. Coal Miners daughter
5. JFK
6. Men In Black
7. Man of the House[/quote]

8. Space Cowboys[/quote]

9. Lonesome Dove (TV Mini Series)

10. Men in Black II
11. U.S. Marshalls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

12. Under Seige


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

13. DoubleJeopardy
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
1. Witness


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
1. Witness
2. Air Force One


----------



## moore2me (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
1. Witness
2. Air Force One
3. Star Wars


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

4, The Fugitive


----------



## PamelaLois (May 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> 3. Star Wars



4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> 3. Star Wars




4, The Fugitive
5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

6. Six Days and Seven nights


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies

1. Witness
2. Air Force One
3. Star Wars 
4, The Fugitive
5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
6. Six Days and Seven nights
7. Firewall


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

8. Random Hearts


----------



## moore2me (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies

1. Witness
2. Air Force One
3. Star Wars 
4, The Fugitive
5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
6. Six Days and Seven nights
7. Firewall
8. The Devil's Own


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> ...



We are on 10 now...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies

1. Witness
2. Air Force One
3. Star Wars 
4, The Fugitive
5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
6. Six Days and Seven nights
7. Firewall
8. Random Hearts
9. The Devil's Own
10. What Lies Beneath


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

***If you copy and past the previous running list, we can try to avoid duplicates and missing numbers in our lists.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> ...



11. Apocalypse Now


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies

1. Witness
2. Air Force One
3. Star Wars 
4, The Fugitive
5. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
6. Six Days and Seven nights
7. Firewall
8. Random Hearts
9. The Devil's Own
10. What Lies Beneath 
11. Apocalypse Now
12. Hollywood Homicide


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> ...





13/ The Frisco Kid


----------



## PamelaLois (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Harrison Ford movies
> 
> 1. Witness
> 2. Air Force One
> ...




13. The Empire Strikes Back

*New category: Steve Martin Movies*

1. Roxanne


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

*Jodi Foster Movies*

1. The Accused


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 13. The Empire Strikes Back
> 
> *New category: Steve Martin Movies*
> 
> 1. Roxanne



Sorry Pam, beat ya to the punch!

We are on Jodi Foster movies, folks!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

JODI FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

JODI FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> JODI FOSTER MOVIES
> 
> 1. The Accused
> 2. Stealing Home
> 3. The Brave One



4. Anna and The King


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

JODIE FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One 
4. Anna and The King
5. Panic Room (**she is one of my favorites)


----------



## mango (May 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> JODIE FOSTER MOVIES
> 
> 1. The Accused
> 2. Stealing Home
> ...



*Taxi Driver


*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

JODIE FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One 
4. Anna and The King
5. Panic Room (**she is one of my favorites) 
6. Taxi Driver
7. Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> JODIE FOSTER MOVIES
> 
> 1. The Accused
> 2. Stealing Home
> ...



8. Nell (me too, M)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

JODIE FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One 
4. Anna and The King
5. Panic Room (**she is one of my favorites) 
6. Taxi Driver
7. Silence of the Lambs 
8. Nell (me too, M)
9. The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2008)

JODIE FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One 
4. Anna and The King
5. Panic Room (**she is one of my favorites) 
6. Taxi Driver
7. Silence of the Lambs 
8. Nell (me too, M)
9. The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane
10. The World According to Garp


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> JODIE FOSTER MOVIES
> 
> 1. The Accused
> 2. Stealing Home
> ...


11. Contact


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

12. Freaky Friday


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

JODIE FOSTER MOVIES

1. The Accused
2. Stealing Home
3. The Brave One 
4. Anna and The King
5. Panic Room (**she is one of my favorites) 
6. Taxi Driver
7. Silence of the Lambs 
8. Nell (me too, M)
9. The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane
10. The World According to Garp 
11. Contact
12. Freaky Friday
13. Bugsy Malone


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie


1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

If you copy and past the previous running list, we can try to avoid duplicates and missing numbers in our lists.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie


1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America 
3. Steven Spielberg - Flags of Our Fathers
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

4. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America 
3. Steven Spielberg - Flags of Our Fathers
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window
5. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull 
6. Quentin Tarantino - Pulp Fiction


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

7. John Huston - Maltese Falcon


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America 
3. Steven Spielberg - Flags of Our Fathers
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window
5. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull 
6. Quentin Tarantino - Pulp Fiction
7. John Huston - Maltese Falcon

8. Starship Troopers - Paul Verhoeven


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America 
3. Steven Spielberg - Flags of Our Fathers
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window
5. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull 
6. Quentin Tarantino - Pulp Fiction
7. John Huston - Maltese Falcon

8. Starship Troopers - Paul Verhoeven
9. Stanley Kubrick - Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
> 2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America
> ...



A little correction. *Flags of Our Fathers was directed by Clint Eastwood.*
*Steven Spielberg was one of the producers of the movie*.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America 
3. Steven Spielberg - Catch Me if You Can
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window
5. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull 
6. Quentin Tarantino - Pulp Fiction
7. John Huston - Maltese Falcon

8. Starship Troopers - Paul Verhoeven
9. Stanley Kubrick - Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
> 2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America
> ...



10. Victor Fleming - Gone with the wind


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie

1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America
3. Steven Spielberg - Catch Me if You Can
4. Alfred Hitchcock-------Rear Window
5. Martin Scorsese - Raging Bull
6. Quentin Tarantino - Pulp Fiction
7. John Huston - Maltese Falcon
8. Starship Troopers - Paul Verhoeven
9. Stanley Kubrick - Eyes Wide Shut
10. Victor Fleming - Gone With the Wind
11. Orson Welles - Citizen Kane


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Film Directors and a movie
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan - Signs
> 2. Sergio Leone - Once Upon a Time in America
> ...



12. Henry Hathaway - True Grit


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Henry Hathaway - True Grit



13.To Kill A MockingBird--Robert Mulligan (my favorite movie)
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Demi Moore movies
1.Ghost


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

2. St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2. St. Elmo's Fire



3. G.I. Jane


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> DEMI MOORE MOVIES
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. St. Elmo's Fire
> 3. GI Jane



4. Strip Tease


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by ThikJerseyChik View Post

DEMI MOORE MOVIES

1. Ghost
2. St. Elmo's Fire
3. GI Jane
4. Strip Tease
5. A Few Good Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Originally Posted by ThikJerseyChik View Post
> 
> DEMI MOORE MOVIES
> 
> ...




6. About Last Night


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

DEMI MOORE MOVIES

1. Ghost
2. St. Elmo's Fire
3. GI Jane
4. Strip Tease
5. A Few Good Men

6. About Last Night
7.Disclosure


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> DEMI MOORE MOVIES
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. St. Elmo's Fire
> ...



8. Charlies Angels - Full Throttle


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

DEMI MOORE MOVIES

1. Ghost
2. St. Elmo's Fire
3. GI Jane
4. Strip Tease
5. A Few Good Men
6. About Last Night
7.Disclosure
8. Charlies Angels - Full Throttle
9. The Juror


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> DEMI MOORE MOVIES
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. St. Elmo's Fire
> ...




10. Blame it on Rio


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2008)

DEMI MOORE MOVIES

1. Ghost
2. St. Elmo's Fire
3. GI Jane
4. Strip Tease
5. A Few Good Men
6. About Last Night
7.Disclosure
8. Charlies Angels - Full Throttle
9. The Juror 
10. Blame it on Rio

11. The Seventh Sign


----------



## SuperMishe (May 5, 2008)

DEMI MOORE MOVIES

1. Ghost
2. St. Elmo's Fire
3. GI Jane
4. Strip Tease
5. A Few Good Men
6. About Last Night
7.Disclosure
8. Charlies Angels - Full Throttle
9. The Juror 
10. Blame it on Rio
11. The Seventh Sign
12. One Crazy Summer
__________________


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> DEMI MOORE MOVIES
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. St. Elmo's Fire
> ...



13. The Butcher's Wife

New Baker's Dozen: Movies With Goldie Hawn:

1. Bird On A Wire


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

New Baker's Dozen: Movies With Goldie Hawn:

1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her
3. Overboard


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her
3. Overboard
4.Private Benjamin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
> 1. Bird On A Wire
> 2. Death Becomes Her
> 3. Overboard
> 4.Private Benjamin



Hello friends 

One of my ALL time favs:

5. First Wives Club


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

Hi ThikJerseyChik! :bow:

6. The Out-Of-Towners


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

Hola Todella 

7. The Banger Sisters


----------



## OnyxBullett (May 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone
8. Wildcats


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her
3. Overboard
4.Private Benjamin
5.First Wives Club
6.Out Of Of Towners
7.The Banger Sisters
8.Wildcats
9.protocol


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

> GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
> 1. Bird On A Wire
> 2. Death Becomes Her
> 3. Overboard
> ...



10. Swing Shift


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her
3. Overboard
4.Private Benjamin
5. First Wives Club
6. The Out-Of-Towners
7. The Banger Sisters
8. Wildcats
9. Protocol
10. Swing Shift
11.Deceived


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
> 1. Bird On A Wire
> 2. Death Becomes Her
> 3. Overboard
> ...



12. Butterflies are free (showing my age!)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

GOLDIE HAWN MOVIES
1. Bird On A Wire
2. Death Becomes Her
3. Overboard
4.Private Benjamin
5. First Wives Club
6. The Out-Of-Towners
7. The Banger Sisters
8. Wildcats
9. Protocol
10. Swing Shift
11.Deceived 

12. Butterflies are free (showing my age!)
13. Hope



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Patrick Swayze

1. Dirty Dancing*


----------



## moore2me (May 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Patrick Swayze (Good luck Patrick!!!) 

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders


----------



## mango (May 6, 2008)

Patrick Swayze movies

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders


*4. Point Break*


----------



## PamelaLois (May 6, 2008)

*Patrick Swayze movies*

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break

5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Patrick Swayze movies

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break
5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar
6. Road House


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2008)

Patrick Swayze movies

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break
5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar
6. Road House
7. King Solomon's Mines


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

8. Keeping Mum


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

Patrick Swayze movies (Get well Patrick - we're praying for you!)

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break
5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar
6. Road House
7. King Solomon's Mines
8. Keeping Mum

9. City of Joy


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break
5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar
6. Road House
7. King Solomon's Mines
8. Keeping Mum
9. City of Joy
10. Donnie Darko


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> 1. Dirty Dancing
> 2. Ghost
> 3. The Outsiders
> 4. Point Break
> ...


11. Red Dawn


----------



## OnyxBullett (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,

1. Dirty Dancing
2. Ghost
3. The Outsiders
4. Point Break
5. To Wong Foo: Thanks for everything! Julie Newmar
6. Road House
7. King Solomon's Mines
8. Keeping Mum
9. City of Joy
10. Donnie Darko 
11. Red Dawn 
12. Black Dog


----------



## PamelaLois (May 7, 2008)

OnyxBullett said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> 1. Dirty Dancing
> 2. Ghost
> ...



13. Grandview USA

Next category, FINALLY: Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

Next category, FINALLY: Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2.Planes Trains And Automobiles


----------



## Davastav (May 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next category, FINALLY: Steve Martin Movies
> 
> 1. The Jerk
> 2.Planes Trains And Automobiles



3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid


----------



## mango (May 7, 2008)

Next category, FINALLY: Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid

*4. All Of Me*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther

6. Roxanne


----------



## mango (May 7, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther
6. Roxanne 

*7. The Man With Two Brains*


----------



## Paquito (May 7, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther
6. Roxanne 
7. The Man With Two Brains
8. Cheaper By The Dozen


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther
6. Roxanne 
7. The Man With Two Brains
8. Cheaper By The Dozen

9. Three Amigos


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 7, 2008)

10. Father of the Bride


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 10. Father of the Bride



11. Shop Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther
6. Roxanne 
7. The Man With Two Brains
8. Cheaper By The Dozen
9. Three Amigos
10. Father of the Bride 
11. Shop Girl 
12. Father of the Bride II


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

Steve Martin Movies

1. The Jerk
2. Planes Trains And Automobiles
3. Dead Men Don't wear Plaid
4. All Of Me
5. The Pink Panther
6. Roxanne 
7. The Man With Two Brains
8. Cheaper By The Dozen
9. Three Amigos
10. Father of the Bride 
11. Shop Girl 
12. Father of the Bride II


13. Parenthood

Next Baker's Dozen Category


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen Category:

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricain


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricane

4. Ice Age


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies with a weather word in the title
> 
> 1. Singing in the Rain
> 2. Little Miss Sunshine
> ...



5. Twister


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me View Post
Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricane

4. Ice Age
5. Twister
6. Gone with the wind.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 8, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Originally Posted by moore2me View Post
> Movies with a weather word in the title
> 
> 1. Singing in the Rain
> ...



7. RAINman


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

8. Ice Storm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 8, 2008)

9. The Perfect STORM


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricane
4. Ice Age
5. Twister
6. Gone with the wind. 
7. RAINman 
8. Ice Storm 
9. The Perfect STORM 
10. Storm of the Century


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Movies with a weather word in the title
> 
> 1. Singing in the Rain
> 2. Little Miss Sunshine
> ...



11. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricane
4. Ice Age
5. Twister
6. Gone with the wind. 
7. RAINman 
8. Ice Storm 
9. The Perfect STORM 
10. Storm of the Century
11. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
12. Days of Thunder


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2008)

Movies with a weather word in the title

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3 The hurricane
4. Ice Age
5. Twister
6. Gone with the wind. 
7. RAINman 
8. Ice Storm 
9. The Perfect STORM 
10. Storm of the Century
11. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
12. Days of Thunder 
13. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies
1. Halloween


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

2. The house of Wax


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

3. Carrie


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies
1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies
1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies

1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)
7. Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies
> 1. Halloween
> 2. The house of Wax
> 3. Carrie
> ...



7. The Mummy *with Boris*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies

1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)
7. Nightmare on Elm Street
8. The Mummy
9. Texas Chainsaw Masacre


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies

1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)
7. Nightmare on Elm Street
8. The Mummy
9. Texas Chainsaw Masacre
10 Ghost busters


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Next Dozen - Classic Horror Movies

1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)
7. Nightmare on Elm Street
8. The Mummy
9. Texas Chainsaw Masacre
10 Ghost busters
11. Psycho


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

Take exception with Ghost Busters. Heck Halloween is marginal except it is scary!


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Aireman said:


> Take exception with Ghost Busters. Heck Halloween is marginal except it is scary!



But I'm easy to scare


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2008)

1. Halloween
2. The house of Wax
3. Carrie
4. Rosemarie's Baby
5. Frankenstein starring Bela Lugosi
6. The birds - Alfred Hicthcock (Was it called "Birds" in English ?)
7. Nightmare on Elm Street
8. The Mummy
9. Texas Chainsaw Masacre
10 Ghost busters
11. Psycho
12. Child's Play


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

13. Friday The 13th

(Next Baker's Dozen ---- songs about eyes)

1. Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> 13. Friday The 13th
> 
> (Next Baker's Dozen ---- songs about eyes)
> 
> 1. Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen



Hey, I'm confused!  Is Hungry Eyes a movie?


----------



## moore2me (May 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey, I'm confused!  Is Hungry Eyes a movie?



Why don't we change the category to movies about eyes or with something in the title relating to eyes? I'll go first.

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes


**I think Toadie was a little confused**


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil

err.. thinks maria mighta been a little confused too


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes


----------



## Liss (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. eyes wide shut


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey, I'm confused!  Is Hungry Eyes a movie?



Oops. Must've been really tired. :doh:

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. eyes wide shut 
9. Eye For An Eye


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Relating to or having "eye" in the title

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Eye See You


----------



## Liss (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Eye See You
10. Popeye


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Eye See You
10. Popeye
11. Eye of the Beholder (i heart ewan mcgregor...)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Eye See You
10. Popeye
11. Eye of the Beholder (i heart ewan mcgregor...)
12. Snake Eyes


----------



## moore2me (May 9, 2008)

1. The Eye (AKA Jian Gui in Hong Kong)
2. Eyes of Laura Mars
3. The Hills have Eyes
4. GoldenEye
5. The Hills Have Eyes
6. See No Evil
7. Angel Eyes
8. Eyes Wide Shut
9. Eye See You
10. Popeye
11. Eye of the Beholder (i heart ewan mcgregor...)
12. Snake Eyes


13. Reflections in a Golden Eye

Next category: Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men 
2. The Astronaut Farmer


----------



## moore2me (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men 
2. The Astronaut Farmer

3. Nacho Libre


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men 
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men 
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto
8. Convoy


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto
8.The Mask Of Zorro


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto
8.The Mask Of Zorro
9. All the Pretty Horses


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto
8.The Mask Of Zorro
9. All the Pretty Horses
10.Old Gringo


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

11. One Man's Hero - Tom Berringer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.

1. No Country for Old Men
2. The Astronaut Farmer
3. Nacho Libre
4. Romeo + Juliet
5. 3:10 To Yuma
6.Man On Fire
7. Apocolypto
8.The Mask Of Zorro
9. All the Pretty Horses
10.Old Gringo
11. One Man's Hero - Tom Berringer 
12. Wild Hogs


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies partially or totally filmed in Mexico.
> 
> 1. No Country for Old Men
> 2. The Astronaut Farmer
> ...



13. Night of the Iguana

Next Category: For a real challenge......

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 13. Night of the Iguana
> 
> Next Category: For a real challenge......
> 
> ...




Run Lola Run


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2008)

3. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

4. maria full of grace


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

Liss said:


> 4. maria full of grace



5. Life is Beautiful


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. maria full of grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. maria full of grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2

7. 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. maria full of grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim


----------



## kathynoon (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. Maria Full of Grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim
9. Das Boot


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. Maria Full of Grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim
9. Das Boot
10. The Seventh Seal


***HI Kathy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. Maria Full of Grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim
9. Das Boot
10. The Seventh Seal
11. Seven Samurai


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. Maria Full of Grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim
9. Das Boot
10. The Seventh Seal
11. Seven Samurai

12. La Cage Aux Folles


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Foreign-made, English-Subtitled films that were a hit in the US...

1. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
2. Run Lola Run 
3. Pan's Labyrinth 
4. Maria Full of Grace 
5. Life is Beautiful 
6. 8 1/2
7. 9 1/2 weeks
8. Jules and Jim
9. Das Boot
10. The Seventh Seal
11. Seven Samurai
12. La Cage Aux Folles
13. Talk to Her


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears*


----------



## tonynyc (May 10, 2008)

2. Major League


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

3. Bull Durham


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies
> 
> 1. The Bad News Bears
> 2. Major League
> ...



5. Field of Dreams


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud


----------



## duraznos (May 10, 2008)

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Rookie of the Year


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Rookie of the Year
10. The Mighty Ducks


----------



## moore2me (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Rookie of the Year
10. The Mighty Ducks

11. Dodgeball
__________________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sports Comedies

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots 
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Rookie of the Year
10. The Mighty Ducks
11. Dodgeball
12. Blades of Glory
__________________


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

1. The Bad News Bears
2. Major League
3. Bill Durham
4. The Sandlots
5. Field of Dreams
6. Angels in the Outfield
7. A League of Their Own
8. Air Bud
9. Rookie of the Year
10. The Mighty Ducks
11. Dodgeball
12. Blades of Glory
13. The longest yard

Next topic: Campy movies


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## moore2me (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show

2. Lust in the Dust


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Campy Movies
> 
> 1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> 2. Lust in the Dust



3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust 
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
7.Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Campy Movies

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
7.Little Shop of Horrors
8. Once Bitten


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Campy Movies
> 
> 1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 2. Lust in the Dust
> ...



9. All About Eve


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 14, 2008)

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
7.Little Shop of Horrors
8. Once Bitten
9. All About Eve
10. The Villain


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 14, 2008)

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
7.Little Shop of Horrors
8. Once Bitten
9. All About Eve
10. The Villain
11. Rustler's Rhapsody


----------



## moore2me (May 14, 2008)

1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Lust in the Dust
3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
4. Valley of the Dolls
5.To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar.
6. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
7.Little Shop of Horrors
8. Once Bitten
9. All About Eve
10. The Villain
11. Rustler's Rhapsody

12. Polyester


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 1. Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 2. Lust in the Dust
> 3. Whatever happened to Baby Jane *GREAT flick!*
> 4. Valley of the Dolls
> ...


13.Hairspray
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels
1.Star Wars


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 14, 2008)

2. Indiana Jones


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels
1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Lethal Weapon


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels
1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2. Indiana Jones


3.Superman


----------



## kathynoon (May 14, 2008)

4. Back to the Future


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard


----------



## moore2me (May 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels
1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Lethal Weapon
4.Superman
5.Back to the Future
6.Die Hard

7.The Matrix


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2008)

]NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Movies that had a sequel or sequels

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi
8. Friday


----------



## mossystate (May 14, 2008)

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi
8. Friday
9. Stepfather


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2008)

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi
8. Friday
9. Stepfather
10. Halloween


----------



## mossystate (May 14, 2008)

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi
8. Friday
9. Stepfather
10.Hellraiser ( let's finish it on another gory note...oops...two more..lol )
11. Halloween ( jesus..I am not all here...LOL )


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

1.Star Wars
2.Indiana Jones
3.Superman
4. Back to the Future
5. Die Hard
6. The Matrix
7. Return of the Jedi
8. Friday
9. Stepfather
10.Hellraiser ( let's finish it on another gory note...oops...two more..lol )
11. Halloween ( jesus..I am not all here...LOL )
12. Star Trek


----------



## PamelaLois (May 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1.Star Wars
> 2.Indiana Jones
> 3.Superman
> 4. Back to the Future
> ...




How has this one been forgotten? 

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

Next up: 
We had TV shows that became a movie, how about Movies that became a TV show?

1. M*A*S*H


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man (TV show named the same)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)

4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
__________________


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 15, 2008)

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series

5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)

6. The Three Stooges (same thing)


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series

5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)

6. The Three Stooges (same thing)

7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)
9.Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)
9.Buffy The Vampire Slayer
9. Sitting Pretty - TV Show "Mr. Belvedere"


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)
9.Buffy The Vampire Slayer
9. Sitting Pretty - TV Show "Mr. Belvedere"

10. The Godzilla movies became "Godzilla: The Series" on TV animated cartoons


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)
9.Buffy The Vampire Slayer
9. Sitting Pretty - TV Show "Mr. Belvedere"

10. The Godzilla movies became "Godzilla: The Series" on TV animated cartoons
11. Nightmare on Elm Street - TV show "Freddy's Nightmare"


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2008)

Movies that became a TV show

1. M*A*S*H
2. The Six Million Dollar Man
3. Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (very short-lived series)
4. The Terminator 2 movie - Sarah Connors Chronicles TV series
5. Bugs Bunny (A little obscure and somewhat questionable. Originally shown in theaters prior to the feature films.)
6. The Three Stooges (same thing)
7. "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles" (Barf!)

8. Mr. Roberts (bet no one else remembers that show?)
9.Buffy The Vampire Slayer
9. Sitting Pretty - TV Show "Mr. Belvedere"

10. The Godzilla movies became "Godzilla: The Series" on TV animated cartoons
11. Nightmare on Elm Street - TV show "Freddy's Nightmare

12. Lonesome Dove - The Outlaw Years
13. Band of Brothers - the TV Show
(yes, I took two turns again!!!) - Bad Girl!
--------------------------------------------------------------

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## PamelaLois (May 15, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3.Beavis and Butt Head Do America


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3.Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3.Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest


----------



## mango (May 15, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest

*6. Toy Story*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run
8. Lilo And Stitch


----------



## moore2me (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run
8. Lilo And Stitch

9. Bambi


----------



## mango (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run
8. Lilo And Stitch
9. Bambi

*10. Happy Feet*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run
8. Lilo And Stitch
9. Bambi

10. Happy Feet
11. Bee Movie


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

Next category - Animated full length movies.

1. Howl's Moving Castle
2. The Simpson's Movie
3. Beavis and Butt Head Do America
4. Heavy Metal
5. Family Guy: Blue Harvest
6. Toy Story
7. Chicken Run
8. Lilo And Stitch
9. Bambi

10. Happy Feet
11. Bee Movie

12. Cars


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 16, 2008)

13. The Land Before Time

Next Up.

Alfred Hirchcock Movies


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

13. The Land Before Time

Next Up.

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds


----------



## moore2me (May 16, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds

2. Psycho


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds

2. Psycho

3. Vertigo


----------



## mango (May 16, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds

2. Psycho

3. Vertigo

*4. North by Northwest*


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds

2. Psycho

3. Vertigo

4. North by Northwest

5. Rear Window


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds

2. Psycho

3. Vertigo

4. North by Northwest

5. Rear Window

6. Dial M for Murder


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much
9. Strangers on a Train


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much
9. Strangers on a Train
10. Mr & Mrs Smith


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much
9. Strangers on a Train
10. Mr & Mrs Smith *the original*
11. To Catch a Thief


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much
9. Strangers on a Train
10. Mr & Mrs Smith
11. To Catch a Thief
12. Notorious


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock Movies

1. The Birds
2. Psycho
3. Vertigo
4. North by Northwest
5. Rear Window
6. Dial M for Murder
7. Under Capricorn
8. The Man Who Knew Too Much
9. Strangers on a Train
10. Mr & Mrs Smith
11. To Catch a Thief
12. Notorious
13. Number 13



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji*


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh


----------



## Baigley (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales
> 
> 1. Benji
> 2. The Black Stallion
> ...


6. Eight Below


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper
9. Old Yeller


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper
9. Old Yeller
10. Free Willy


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animal Tales

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper
9. Old Yeller
10. Free Willy
11. National Velvet


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 19, 2008)

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper
9. Old Yeller
10. Free Willy
11. National Velvet
12. The Adventures of Milo & Otis


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

1. Benji
2. The Black Stallion
3. Shiloh
4. Homeward Bound
5. Snow Buddies 
6. Eight Below
7. Black Beauty
8. Flipper
9. Old Yeller
10. Free Willy
11. National Velvet
12. The Adventures of Milo & Otis
13. Lassie


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q*


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q

2. The Doctor


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys

4. ReAnimator


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia
9. The Hospital


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia
9. The Hospital
10. Mask


----------



## CAMellie (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia
9. The Hospital
10. Mask
11. Country Remedy


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia
9. The Hospital
10. Mask
11. Country Remedy
12. Patch Adams


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Medical Dramas

1. John Q
2. The Doctor
3. Miss Evers' Boys
4. ReAnimator
5. Something The Lord Made
6. Awakenings
7. City Of Joy
8. Philadelphia
9. The Hospital
10. Mask
11. Country Remedy
12. Patch Adams

13. One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest

_______________________________________

Next category - Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 19, 2008)

Movies about Russia.

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Movies about Russia.

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

4. Fiddler on the roof!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Movies about Russia.

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof 
5. The Russia House


----------



## moore2me (May 19, 2008)

Movies about Russia.

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof 
5. The Russia House

6. Anna Karenina


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2008)

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof 
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina 

7. Leningrad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2008)

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof 
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina 

7. Leningrad
8.The Saint


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof 
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina 
7. Leningrad
8.The Saint
9. Night Watch


----------



## mango (May 20, 2008)

Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina
7. Leningrad
8.The Saint
9. Night Watch
*10. White Knights*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 20, 2008)

Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina
7. Leningrad
8.The Saint
9. Night Watch
10. White Knights
*11. Firefox*


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina
7. Leningrad
8.The Saint
9. Night Watch
10. White Knights
11. Firefox
12. Nicholas and Alexandra


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2008)

Movies about Russia

1. Doctor Zhivago
2. Gorky Park
3. Anastasia
4. Fiddler on the roof
5. The Russia House
6. Anna Karenina
7. Leningrad
8.The Saint
9. Night Watch
10. White Knights
11. Firefox
12. Nicholas and Alexandra
13. Enemy at the Gate



MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface

*2. Traffic*


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS:

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco 

*7. The French Connection*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco 
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
9. Altered States (aboriginal drug dealers, the coolest kind!)


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
9. Altered States (aboriginal drug dealers, the coolest kind!)

10. Dune


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
9. Altered States (aboriginal drug dealers, the coolest kind!)
10. Dune
11. Clerks 2


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS
1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
9. Altered States (aboriginal drug dealers, the coolest kind!)
10. Dune
11. Clerks 2

12. American Gangster


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

MOVIES ABOUT DRUG DEALERS
1. Scarface
2. Traffic
3. Blow
4. Carlitto's Way
5. Pusher
6. Donnie Brasco
7. The French Connection
8. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
9. Altered States (aboriginal drug dealers, the coolest kind!)
10. Dune
11. Clerks 2

12. American Gangster
13. Bad Boys


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams*


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me


----------



## PamelaLois (May 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature
> 
> 1. Field of Dreams
> 2. Stand By Me



3. DaVinci Code


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me 
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain


----------



## CAMellie (May 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me 
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me 
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun

6. Love in the Time of Cholera


----------



## CAMellie (May 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dramas based on contemporary literature

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me 
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me 
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook 
8. The Cider House Rules


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 21, 2008)

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook
8. The Cider House Rules
*9. Catch-22*


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 21, 2008)

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Catch-22
10 White Nights


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2008)

1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Catch-22
10 White Nights
11. The Painted Veil


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2008)

Dramas based on contemporary literature
1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Catch-22
10 White Nights
11. The Painted Veil

12. The Firm


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

Dramas based on contemporary literature
1. Field of Dreams
2. Stand By Me
3. DaVinci Code
4. Cold Mountain
5. Empire Of The Sun
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. The Notebook
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Catch-22
10 White Nights
11. The Painted Veil
12. The Firm
13. The Bone Collector


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing*


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing

2. The Thing


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

1. Dirty Dancing
2. The Thing 
*3. Flashdance*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing
2. The Thing 
3. Flashdance
4. On Golden Pond


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies from the 80's
> 
> 1. Dirty Dancing
> 2. The Thing
> ...


5. Beetlejuice


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing 
3. Flashdance
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)

7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance (1983)
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)
7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
8. The Accused (1988)


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance (1983)
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)
7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
8. The Accused (1988)

9. The Terminator (1984)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Movies from the 80's

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance (1983)
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)
7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
8. The Accused (1988)
9. The Terminator (1984)
10. Against All Odds (1984)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance (1983)
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)
7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
8. The Accused (1988)
9. The Terminator (1984)
10. Against All Odds (1984) 
11. Adventures In Babysitting (1987)


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

Movies From The 80s

1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. Flashdance (1983)
4. On Golden Pond (1981)
5. Beetlejuice (1988)
6. 9 1/2 weeks (1986)
7. Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back (1980)
8. The Accused (1988)
9. The Terminator (1984)
10. Against All Odds (1984) 
11. Adventures In Babysitting (1987)
12. Porky's (1982)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 22, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Movies From The 80s
> 
> 1. Dirty Dancing (1987)
> 2. The Thing (1982)
> ...




13. Gremlins

Next Category: Movies with or about a Lion

1. Born Free


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

2. The Lion King


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 22, 2008)

Movies with or about Lions: 

1. Born Free
2. The Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with or about a Lion

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with or about a Lion

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 22, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with or about a Lion

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth


p.s. Swampy, this is for you: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoID=2037569919

Thought you might appreciate this fella.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 22, 2008)

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
*8. Secondhand Lions* (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
8. Secondhand Lions (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )
9.Prince Caspian


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

Movies With, Or About, A Lion:

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
8. Secondhand Lions (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )
9. Prince Caspian
10. Savage Harvest


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 22, 2008)

Movies With, Or About, A Lion:

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
8. Secondhand Lions (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )
9. Prince Caspian
10. Savage Harvest
*11. Clarence, The Cross-eyed Lion*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Movies With, Or About, A Lion:

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
8. Secondhand Lions (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )
9. Prince Caspian
10. Savage Harvest
11. Clarence, The Cross-eyed Lion
12. The Wild (Disney animated movie 2006)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Movies With, Or About, A Lion:

1. Born Free
2. Lion King
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The Chronicles Of Narnia (The Lion, Witch, And The Wardrobe)
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. To Walk With Lions
8. Secondhand Lions (Yeah, I know. Speaking figuratively. )
9. Prince Caspian
10. Savage Harvest
11. Clarence, The Cross-eyed Lion
12. The Wild (Disney animated movie 2006)
13.Living Free
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night  )


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
*7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada *(excellent, btw)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. Black Moon Rising


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client
9. No Country for Old Men


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Batman Forever


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Batman Forever 
11. Under Seige


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

[NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Batman Forever 
11. Under Seige
Already posted it on the other page but it seems to have been overlooked
so here it goes again
12. Black Moon Rising


----------



## gunther (May 22, 2008)

[NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies

1. The Fugitive
2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
3, Coal Miners Daughter
4. The Eyes of Laura Mars (watched it last night )
5. Men In Black
6. Double Jeopardy
7. The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada (excellent, btw)
8. The Client
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Batman Forever 
11. Under Seige
Already posted it on the other page but it seems to have been overlooked
so here it goes again
12. Black Moon Rising
13. In The Valley Of Elah


----------



## Paquito (May 22, 2008)

gunther said:


> [NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tommy Lee Jones movies
> 
> 1. The Fugitive
> 2. A Family Thing (with James Earl Jones)
> ...



Its your next bakers dozen I believe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2008)

How about.....

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 23, 2008)

How about.....

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow 


(two of my favs)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow 
*4. Comanche Moon* (tv miniseries but he had a great role)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5.The Doors


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius


----------



## Davastav (May 23, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Val Kilmer Movies:
> 
> 1. Thunderheart
> 2. Top Secret
> ...



8. Batman Forever


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius
8. Batman Forever
9. Top Gun


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius
8. Batman Forever
9. Top Gun
10. Wonderland


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius
8. Batman Forever
9. Top Gun
10. Wonderland
11. Kill Me Again


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Val Kilmer Movies:

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius
8. Batman Forever
9. Top Gun
10. Wonderland
11. Kill Me Again
12.Red Planet


----------



## David Bowie (May 23, 2008)

1. Thunderheart
2. Top Secret
3. Willow
4. Comanche Moon (tv miniseries but he had a great role)
5. The Doors
6. The Saint
7. Real Genius
8. Batman Forever
9. Top Gun
10. Wonderland
11. Kill Me Again
12.Red Planet
13. The Island of Dr Moreau

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction


----------



## themadhatter (May 23, 2008)

2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård


----------



## BBW Betty (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6.A Time To Kill


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater
9. 1408


----------



## BBW Betty (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater
9. 1408
10. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater
9. 1408
10. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
11. xXx: State Of The Union


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater
9. 1408
10. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
11. xXx: State Of The Union
12. Die Hard With A Vengeance(Die Hard 2)


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Movies with Samuel L Jackson

1.Pulp Fiction
2. Jurassic Park (Hold on to your butts!)
3. Snakes On A Plane
4. Deep blue sea togeter with Stellan Skarsgård
5. The Long Kiss Goodnight
6. A Time To Kill
7. Black Snake Moan
8. The Negotiater
9. 1408
10. Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
11. xXx: State Of The Union
12. Die Hard With A Vengeance(Die Hard 2)
13. Freedomland

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense


----------



## moore2me (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense

2. Die Hard


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable


----------



## moore2me (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable

4. Sin City


----------



## Frankhw (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Sin City
5. The Last Boy Scout


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7.Mercury Rising


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9.Bandits


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9. Bandits
10. The Fifth Element


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9. Bandits
10. The Fifth Element
11. The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9. Bandits
10. The Fifth Element
11. The Whole Nine Yards
12. Live Free, Die Hard (excellent movie)


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9. Bandits
10. The Fifth Element
11. The Whole Nine Yards
12. Live Free, Die Hard (excellent movie)
13. Sin City

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Next: Bruce Willis movies


1. The Sixth Sense
2. Die Hard
3. Unbreakable
4. Last Man Standing
5. Last Boyscout
6. Pulp Fiction
7. Mercury Rising
8. Grindhouse
9. Bandits
10. The Fifth Element
11. The Whole Nine Yards
12. Live Free, Die Hard (excellent movie)
13.Armaggeddon
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery Movies
1. The Untouchables


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

***Sorry Sugar, But CAMellie beat you to the punch

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs
2. We Were Soldiers


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. The Man With No Face


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man with No Face
7. Ransom


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man with No Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man withou a Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want
9. Family Curse


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson
> 
> 
> 1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
> ...



#6 and #9 are the same, I think


----------



## runnerman (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man with No Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want
9. The Man Without a Face


10. Mad Max


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man withou a Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want
9. Family Curse
10. Mad Max
11. Paparazzi


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> #6 and #9 are the same, I think



Thanks for catching that


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man without a Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want
9. Family Curse
10. Mad Max
11. Paparazzi
12. Forever Young


----------



## Kortana (May 24, 2008)

As a tribute- can I start it?

Next top 12 movies starring Harrison Ford!

1. Star Wars Episode 3!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: Movies starring or directed by Mel Gibson


1. Signs (Awesome movie!!)
2. We Were Soldiers
3. Braveheart
4. The Patriot
5. The Passion Of The Christ
6. the Man without a Face
7. Ransom
8. What Women Want
9. Family Curse
10. Mad Max
11. Paparazzi
12. Forever Young
13. Shattered


***Kortana - A Baker's Dozen is 13 ***

*Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3*
2. Random Hearts


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina
8. Clear and Present Danger


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina
8. Clear and Present Danger
9. Patriot Games


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina
8. Clear and Present Danger
9. Patriot Games
10. Firewall


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina
8. Clear and Present Danger
9. Patriot Games
10. Firewall
11. Regarding Henry


----------



## chicken legs (May 24, 2008)

12. Bladerunner


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Harrison Ford 

1. Star Wars episode 3
2. Random Hearts
3. What Lies Beneath
4. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5. Air Force One
6. Witness
7. Sabrina
8. Clear and Present Danger
9. Patriot Games
10. Firewall
11. Regarding Henry
12. Bladerunner
13. Working Girl


Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next: "Chick Flicks"
> 
> 
> 1. Beaches
> ...



6. Beauty Shop


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality
6. Beauty Shop

7. Moonstruck


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

8. Mystic Pizza


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Next: "Chick Flicks"


1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality
6. Beauty Shop

7. Moonstruck
8. Mystic Pizza

9. Terms of Endearment


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality
6. Beauty Shop
7. Moonstruck
8. Mystic Pizza
9. Terms of Endearment
10. You've Got Mail


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Chick Flicks
1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality
6. Beauty Shop
7. Moonstruck
8. Mystic Pizza
9. Terms of Endearment
10. You've Got Mail

11. The 300


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2008)

Chick Flicks
1. Beaches
2. Steel Magnolias
3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
4. Thelma and Louise (Yahhhh Brad Pitt)
5. Miss Congeniality
6. Beauty Shop
7. Moonstruck
8. Mystic Pizza
9. Terms of Endearment
10. You've Got Mail
11. The 300
*12. Love Story* (& The 300 was chick _porn_, M2M. Dif category, imo.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Chick Flicks
> 1. Beaches
> 2. Steel Magnolias
> 3. Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood
> ...




12. First Wives Club


----------



## Kortana (May 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. First Wives Club



13. Dirty Dancing!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Congrats Kortana, you get to pick the next Bakers Dozen!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Well in the interest of keeping the game alive I will pick a category if no one minds.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies
1. The Untouchables


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies
1. The Untouchables
2.Medicine Man


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)


----------



## runnerman (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)



4. The Great Train Robbery


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester
6. The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester
6. The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
7. Entrapment


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester
6. The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
7. Entrapment
8. The Hunt For Red October


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester
6. The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
7. Entrapment
8. The Hunt For Red October
9. The Rock


----------



## Fairia (May 24, 2008)

10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Sean Connery movies
> 
> 1. The Untouchables
> 2. Medicine Man
> ...





Fairia said:


> 10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade




11. The Highlander


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2008)

1. The Untouchables
2. Medicine Man
3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
4. The Great Train Robbery
5. Finding Forrester
6. The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen
7. Entrapment
8. The Hunt For Red October
9. The Rock
10. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
11. The Highlander
*12. The Man Who Would Be King *(an all time fave!)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 1. The Untouchables
> 2. Medicine Man
> 3. James Bond 007: From Russia with Love (Sean Connery is one of my favorites!)
> 4. The Great Train Robbery
> ...



13. Dragonheart


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

BBWBetty, you pick next Movie Watcher's Baker's Dozen!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

New category:

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2008)

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!
*7. Die Hard *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

8. Born on the 4th of July


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

9. A Christmas Carol


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 8. Born on the 4th of July



Hey, are you mocking my "Die Hard" selection? It's way Christmasy!! It's my fave Christmas movie EVER! I don't remember anything Christmasy about Born on the 4th of July?


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!
7. Die Hard
8. Born on the 4th of July
9. A Christmas Carol

10. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (nobody said it had to be Christmas - just a Classic Holiday, ie. Thanksgiving, 4th July, etc.)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!
7. A Christmas Carol

**Die Hard and born on the 4th of July are not Classic Holiday movies **

does anyone else have an opinion on that?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!
7. Die Hard
8. Born on the 4th of July
9. A Christmas Carol
10. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
11. White Christmas


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Classic Holiday-themed movies:
> 
> 1. It's a Wonderful Life
> 2. A Christmas Story
> ...



12. Halloween


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Classic Holiday-themed movies:
> 
> 1. It's a Wonderful Life
> 2. A Christmas Story
> ...



I assume you mean besides me but WTF? Die Hard is a beautiful Christmas classic! Takes place completely on Christmas Eve, revolves around an office Christmas party, touching family scenes and reunion at the end. Plus classic holiday music for closing scenes. Agree re 4th of July though. I mean Tom Cruise is a Scientologist! That queers it on a religious basis right there. Die Hard is "It's a Wonderful Life" updated for our times though! Sheez. Purists! :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 View Post
Classic Holiday-themed movies:

1. It's a Wonderful Life
2. A Christmas Story
3. Miracle on 34th Street
4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
5. Home Alone
6. How the Grinch Stole Christmas!
7. Die Hard
8. Born on the 4th of July
9. A Christmas Carol
10. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
11. White Christmas
12. Halloween
13. A midsummer night dream. (does that count?)


----------



## moore2me (May 24, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Originally Posted by mariac1966 View Post
> Classic Holiday-themed movies:
> 
> 1. It's a Wonderful Life
> ...



Is #13 a Swedish Holiday?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I assume you mean besides me but WTF? Die Hard is a beautiful Christmas classic! Takes place completely on Christmas Eve, revolves around an office Christmas party, touching family scenes and reunion at the end. Plus classic holiday music for closing scenes. Agree re *4th of July* though. I mean Tom Cruise is a Scientologist! That queers it on a religious basis right there. Die Hard is "It's a Wonderful Life" updated for our times though! Sheez. Purists! :doh:



Pardon my error...I promise, o keepers of the game rules, it won't happen again.

Sheez is right! :doh:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

So what is the new category? Shall we move forward? Who wants to pick one?


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2008)

I will...

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement

1. ET


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement

1. ET
2.Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> 1. ET
> 2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
> 3. Demolition Man
> 4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
> ...




7. Back to the Future


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 7. Back to the Future


 oops, I spoke to soon


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> OK, Change mine to #8



NO hee hee I fixed mine.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NO hee hee I fixed mine.


ok, stop messing with my mind!!!!!


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement
1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report

9. The Island


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 25, 2008)

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report
9. The Island

10. *Ocean's 11 (&12)* (Shameless plugs for Vegas. A place can be a product, can't it?)


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Is #13 a Swedish Holiday?



Yes it is Midsummer is a red day, and besides New year, Lucia and Walpurgis night the biggest partynight in Sweden.

But what I meant is "A midsummer night´s dream" is a play not a movie. But it have been shown in TV but then agian as a play.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 1. It's a Wonderful Life
> 2. A Christmas Story
> 3. Miracle on 34th Street
> 4. A Charlie Brown Christmas
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> 8. Born on the 4th of July





Ernest Nagel said:


> I assume you mean besides me but WTF? Die Hard is a beautiful Christmas classic! Takes place completely on Christmas Eve, revolves around an office Christmas party, touching family scenes and reunion at the end. Plus classic holiday music for closing scenes. Agree re 4th of July though. I mean Tom Cruise is a Scientologist! That queers it on a religious basis right there. Die Hard is "It's a Wonderful Life" updated for our times though! Sheez. Purists! :doh:





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Pardon my error...I promise, o keepers of the game rules, it won't happen again.
> 
> Sheez is right! :doh:





*** I just never thought of these movies as classic holiday movies, but I guess what is a classic to one person may not be to another.... sorry


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report
9. The Island

10. Ocean's 11 (&12) (Shameless plugs for Vegas. A place can be a product, can't it?)
11. Josie And The Pussycats


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Yes it is Midsummer is a red day, and besides New year, Lucia and Walpurgis night the biggest partynight in Sweden.
> 
> But what I meant is "A midsummer night´s dream" is a play not a movie. But it have been shown in TV but then agian as a play.



Got it . . .sort of like Romeo & Juliet?

But what is a "*red day*"?
________________________________________________________________

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement
1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report
9. The Island
10. Oceans 11 & 12

11. I Am Legend


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Movies that are fairly full of some very obnoxious product placement
1. ET
2. Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
3. Demolition Man
4. Talladega Nights The Legend Of Ricky Bobby
5. Wayne's World
6. Dude, Where's My Car?
7. Back To The Future
8. Minority Report
9. The Island
10. Oceans 11 & 12
11.Josie And The Pussycats
12. I am Legend
13. Superstar
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies
1.While You Were Sleeping


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## moore2me (May 25, 2008)

Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature

4. The Titanic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I HATE that movie.... 

*ahem*

5. Kate and Leopold


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Kate and Leopold
6. Titanic 
7. Pretty Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek
9. There's Something About Mary


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek
9. There's Something About Mary
10. Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek
9. There's Something About Mary
10. Sleepless in Seattle
11. Hitch


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 25, 2008)

1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek
9. There's Something About Mary
10. Sleepless in Seattle
11. Hitch

*12. The African Queen *(A tad arguable on the comedy side but if Titanic belongs here I'll stand by it.)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Romantic Comedies


1.While You Were Sleeping
2. You've Got Mail
3. Forces of Nature
4. When Harry Met Sally
5. Titanic
6. Kate and Leopold
7. Pretty Woman
8. Shrek
9. There's Something About Mary
10. Sleepless in Seattle
11. Hitch
12. The African Queen (A tad arguable on the comedy side but if Titanic belongs here I'll stand by it.)
13. My Best Friend's Wedding

**I thought Titanic was more of a Romantic Drama, not a comedy. 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day
5. The Bone Collector


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day
5. The Bone Collector
6. Glory


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington
> 
> 1. John Q
> 2. Fallen
> ...



7. Out of time


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington 

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day
5. The Bone Collector
6. Glory 
7. Out of time
8. The Pelican Brief


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Denzel Washington
> 
> 1. John Q
> 2. Fallen
> ...



9. The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## David Bowie (May 25, 2008)

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day
5. The Bone Collector
6. Glory 
7. Out of time
8. The Pelican Brief
9. The Manchurian Candidate
/
/
10.MAN ON FIRE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> 1. John Q
> 2. Fallen
> 3. American Gangster
> 4. Training Day
> ...




11. The Preachers Wife


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

1. John Q
2. Fallen
3. American Gangster
4. Training Day
5. The Bone Collector
6. Glory 
7. Out of time
8. The Pelican Brief
9. The Manchurian Candidate
10.MAN ON FIRE 
11. The Preachers Wife
12. Antwone Fisher


----------



## PamelaLois (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1. John Q
> 2. Fallen
> 3. American Gangster
> 4. Training Day
> ...



13. Cry Freedom

Next Category:

Movies about bands (rock, country, folk, etc.)

1. This is Spinal Tap


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

Next Category:

Movies about bands (rock, country, folk, etc.)

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Category:
> 
> Movies about bands (rock, country, folk, etc.)
> 
> ...


3. Pure Country


----------



## Leonard (May 25, 2008)

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Leonard said:


> 1. This is Spinal Tap
> 2. The Commitments
> 3. Pure Country
> 4. Nashville, one of my favorite films.




5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## DollyTron (May 25, 2008)

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. That Thing You Do!


----------



## Leonard (May 25, 2008)

8. O Brother, Where Art Thou?

Also, I totally gotta back up Ernest about the whole Die Hard thing. I went to a friend's one-man show a couple years back. When invited, I was told his performance would be followed by "the best Christmas movie ever made". I stuck around, and sure enough after the show he screened Die Hard. I hadn't seen it before (!) and was like, 
"Come on, dude, no way is this a Christmas movie." 
He just says, "keep watching". 
Sure enough, by the time the credits rolled I was converted. 

Die Hard is the best Christmas movie ever made. It's a Wonderful Life? Please. John McClane could kick the Zuzu's petals out of George Bailey any day of the week.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 25, 2008)

Movies about a band:

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. That Thing You Do!
8. O Brother, Where Art Thou

9. A Mighty Wind


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

Movies about a band:

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. That Thing You Do!
8. O Brother, Where Art Thou
9. A Mighty Wind
10. Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

Movies about a band:

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country 
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. That Thing You Do!
8. O Brother, Where Art Thou
9. A Mighty Wind
10. Eddie and the Cruisers
11. Almost Famous


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

Movies about a band:

1. This is Spinal Tap
2. The Commitments
3. Pure Country
4. Nashville, one of my favorite films. 
5. Sweet Dreams - The Patsy Cline Story
6. Coal Miner's Daughter
7. That Thing You Do!
8. O Brother, Where Art Thou
9. A Mighty Wind
10. Eddie and the Cruisers
11. Almost Famous
12. The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Movies about a band:
> 
> 1. This is Spinal Tap
> 2. The Commitments
> ...



13. LaBamba


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

*MOVIES FEATURING JOHN VOIGHT*

1. Coming Home


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

*MOVIES FEATURING JOHN VOIGHT*

1. Coming Home
2. Shrek (oh gosh I hope I got this right :doh: )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *MOVIES FEATURING JOHN VOIGHT*
> 
> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Shrek (oh gosh I hope I got this right :doh: )



All I can find on John Voight and voiceovers is Transformers....??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> All I can find on John Voight and voiceovers is Transformers....??



Eh I got him mixed up with that other guy again...... John Lithgow....sorry :doh:

Okay try again.....


1. Coming home
2. Holes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Eh I got him mixed up with that other guy again...... John Lithgow....sorry :doh:
> 
> Okay try again.....
> 
> ...



No problem...both Johns...both blondes...both hawt!

3. September Dawn


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State


----------



## Leonard (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State
8. Zoolander


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State
8. Zoolander
9. Anaconda


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State
8. Zoolander
9. Anaconda
10. Varsity Blues


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State
8. Zoolander
9. Anaconda
10. Varsity Blues
11. Pearl Harbor


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2008)

John Voight

1. Coming home
2. Holes
3. September Dawn
4. Deliverance
5. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
6. Mission: Impossible
7. Enemy of the State
8. Zoolander
9. Anaconda
10. Varsity Blues
11. Pearl Harbor

12. Midnight Cowboy (his first and finest movie)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> John Voight
> 
> 1. Coming home
> 2. Holes
> ...




13. Rosewood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

*Jane Fonda Movies*

1. Coming Home (can you see a theme here?)


----------



## DollyTron (May 26, 2008)

1. Coming Home
2. Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Walk on the Wild Side



3, Comes a horseman


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2008)

Jane Fonda Movies

1. Coming Home (can you see a theme here?) *Seeing as how it's Memorial Day,* *the theme I see is a lot of Vietnam Vets are still hacked off at "Hanoi Jane".*
2. Walk on the Wild Side
3. Comes a Horseman

4. The China Syndrome


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Jane Fonda Movies
> 
> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Walk on the Wild Side
> ...



5. Barbarella


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Jane Fonda Movies

1. Coming Home 
2. Walk on the Wild Side
3. Comes a Horseman
4. The China Syndrome 
5. Barbarella
6. 9 to 5


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Jane Fonda Movies
> 
> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Walk on the Wild Side
> ...



7. On Golden Pond


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Jane Fonda Movies

1. Coming Home 
2. Walk on the Wild Side
3. Comes a Horseman
4. The China Syndrome 
5. Barbarella
6. 9 to 5 
7. On Golden Pond
8. Klute


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

Jane Fonda Movies

1. Coming Home 
2. Walk on the Wild Side
3. Comes a Horseman
4. The China Syndrome 
5. Barbarella
6. 9 to 5 
7. On Golden Pond
8. Klute
9. Cat Ballou


*yeah yeah yeah...I double-posted! *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Jane Fonda Movies
> 
> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Walk on the Wild Side
> ...



10. Agnes of God


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Jane Fonda Movies

1. Coming Home
2. Walk on the Wild Side
3. Comes a Horseman
4. The China Syndrome
5. Barbarella
6. 9 to 5
7. On Golden Pond
8. Klute
9. Cat Ballou
10. Agnes of God
11. The Electric Horseman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Jane Fonda Movies
> 
> 1. Coming Home
> 2. Walk on the Wild Side
> ...




12. Old Gringo


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2008)

13. Fun with Dick and Jane

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> *Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)*
> 
> 1. National Lampoon's Vacation



2. Wild Hogs


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Easy Rider


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 

5. Westworld (now _there's_ a vacation for ya!)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8.Summer Rental


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8. Mr. Bean's Holiday


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8. Vacation
9. Summer Rental
10. Kalifornia

I'm pretty sure #1 and #8 are the same movie.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8. Mr. Bean's Holiday
9. Summer Rental
10. Kalifornia
11. Road Trip


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

New Category: Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8. Mr. Bean's Holiday
9. Summer Rental
10. Kalifornia
11. Road Trip
12.The Great Outdoors


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2008)

Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)

1. National Lampoon's Vacation
2. Wild Hogs
3. Easy Rider
4. College Road Trip 
5. Westworld (now there's a vacation for ya!)
6. RV (with Robin Williams)
7. Thelma & Louise
8. Mr. Bean's Holiday
9. Summer Rental
10. Kalifornia
11. Road Trip
12. The Great Outdoors
13. A Goofy Movie

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future


----------



## Paquito (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko

7. The Planet of the Apes


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. The Terminator


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. Planet of the apes
8. The Terminator
9. DeJa Vu


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. Planet of the apes
8. The Terminator
9. DeJa Vu
10. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. Planet of the apes
8. The Terminator
9. DeJa Vu
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. Star Trek


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. Planet of the apes
8. The Terminator
9. DeJa Vu
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. Star Trek
12. Frequency


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

New Category: TIME-TRAVEL FILMS!

1. Time Bandits
2. Back to the Future
3. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
4. Forecast
5. Somewhere In Time
6. Donnie Darko
7. Planet of the apes
8. The Terminator
9. DeJa Vu
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. Star Trek
12. Frequency
13. Life on Mars


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman

1. Rain Man


----------



## Leonard (May 26, 2008)

2. Little Big Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

3. Tootsie


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films

1. Rain Man
2. Little Big Man 
3. Tootsie 
4. Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

pendulous said:


> BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films
> 
> 1. Rain Man
> 2. Little Big Man
> ...



5. Papillion


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films

1. Rain Man
2. Little Big Man 
3. Tootsie 
4. Stranger Than Fiction 
5. Papillion
6. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films
> 
> 1. Rain Man
> 2. Little Big Man
> ...



7. Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films

1. Rain Man
2. Little Big Man 
3. Tootsie 
4. Stranger Than Fiction 
5. Papillion
6. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium 
7. Kramer vs Kramer
8. Meet The Fockers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films
> 
> 1. Rain Man
> 2. Little Big Man
> ...



9. Outbreak


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films

1. Rain Man
2. Little Big Man 
3. Tootsie 
4. Stranger Than Fiction 
5. Papillion
6. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium 
7. Kramer vs Kramer
8. Meet The Fockers 
9. Outbreak
10. Ishtar *I apologize on Mr Hoffman's behalf for this movie. Thank you.*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films

1. Rain Man
2. Little Big Man 
3. Tootsie 
4. Stranger Than Fiction 
5. Papillion
6. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium 
7. Kramer vs Kramer
8. Meet The Fockers 
9. Outbreak
10. Ishtar *I apologize on Mr Hoffman's behalf for this movie. Thank you.*
11. Wag the Dog


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> BAKER'S DOZEN: Dustin Hoffman Films
> 
> 1. Rain Man
> 2. Little Big Man
> ...


12. The Graduate

---

Next up

Movies that feature very misunderstood people

1. Frances


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> 12. The Graduate
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Uh.....what happened to movie #13?? This is the bakers dozen category isn't it?? Toss in another DH movie before moving to the next one. Thanks!


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2008)

Chik, YOU were supposed to post number 13. My baker left for the day. Ok..ummm..

13. Outbreak...there.

Now..back to the list....

Movies that feature very misunderstood people.

1. Frances


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> 12. The Graduate
> 13. The lost city - OK MOSS....geesh! :doh:
> ---
> 
> ...




2, Sybil *running away from Mossy*


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2008)

ummm..huh?...thought the comment about the baker was an obvious joke....ok...* backs slowly out of this thread! *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Mossy..get back here! I was trying to HELP you ....silly woman! :doh:


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

3. Punch-Drunk-Love


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2008)

4. Mossystates home movies....


----------



## Les Toil (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people

1. Frances

2. Sybil

3. Punch Drunk Love

4. Mossystates home movies

5. Frankenstein


----------



## Leonard (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile


----------



## DollyTron (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile
8. Rebel Without a Cause


----------



## Davastav (May 27, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
> 1. Frances
> 2. Sybil
> 3. Punch Drunk Love
> ...


9. Charly


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile
8. Rebel Without a Cause
9. Charly
*10. Marty*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile
8. Rebel Without a Cause
9. Charly
10. Marty
11. The Man Without A Face


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile
8. Rebel Without a Cause
9. Charly
10. Marty
11. The Man Without A Face

12. Ed Wood


----------



## mossystate (May 27, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
> 
> 6. When Mossystates Attack IV



bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Leonard (May 27, 2008)

Movies that feature very misunderstood people:
1. Frances
2. Sybil
3. Punch Drunk Love
4. Mossystates home movies
5. Frankenstein
6. When Mossystates Attack IV
7. The Green Mile
8. Rebel Without a Cause
9. Charly
10. Marty
11. The Man Without A Face
12. Ed Wood
13. Edward Scissorhands

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid

2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

3. A River Runs Through It


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It

4. Deep Water


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It

4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.
> 
> 1. Lake Placid
> 2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
> ...



6. The Lady in the Water


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It
4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11

6. The Creature From the Black Lagoon


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It
4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11

6. The Creature From the Black Lagoon
7. The Deep End of The Ocean


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

Hey who ran over my #6??

Gentle!!!

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It
4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11
6. THe Lady in the water
7. The Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Deep End of The Ocean

9. The Water Horse
__________________


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Sorry Girlie I just don't read far enough back I didn't mean to diss ya :blush:New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It
4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11
6. THe Lady in the water
7. The Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Deep End of The Ocean

9. The Water Horse
10. On Golden Pond


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.
> 
> 1. Lake Placid
> 2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
> ...



11. Open Water (this movie CREEPED me out!)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.

1. Lake Placid
2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
3. A River Runs Through It
4. Deep Water
5. Oceans 11
6. THe Lady in the water
7. The Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Deep End of The Ocean

9. The Water Horse
10. On Golden Pond
11. Open Water (this movie CREEPED me out!)
12. Mystic River


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> New Category: Movies with bodies of water in the title.
> 
> 1. Lake Placid
> 2. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
> ...



13. Dark Water


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

*Movies with animals for stars*

1. Homeward Bound


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

1. Homeward Bound
2. Planet of the Apes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

3. Cujo WOOOOF!~


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars
1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo woof
4.King Kong


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movies with animals for stars
> 1.Homeward Bound
> 2.Planet Of The Apes
> 3.Cujo
> 4.King Kong



5. Benji so cute!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars
1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji so cute!
6. Born Free


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movies with animals for stars
> 1.Homeward Bound
> 2.Planet Of The Apes
> 3.Cujo
> ...



7. Lassie


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars
1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji
6. Born Free
7. Lassie 
8.Mighty Joe Young


----------



## runnerman (May 27, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars
1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji
6. Born Free
7. Lassie 
8.Mighty Joe Young


9. My Neighbor Totoro (fantasy animals, but animals nonetheless)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Movies with animals for stars
> 1.Homeward Bound
> 2.Planet Of The Apes
> 3.Cujo
> ...



10. Babe oink!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars

1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji
6. Born Free
7. Lassie 
8.Mighty Joe Young
9. My Neighbor Totoro (fantasy animals, but animals nonetheless) 
10. Babe oink!
11. Free Willy


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars

1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji
6. Born Free
7. Lassie 
8.Mighty Joe Young
9. My Neighbor Totoro (fantasy animals, but animals nonetheless) 
10. Babe oink!
11. Free Willy

12. Godzilla


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2008)

Movies with animals for stars

1.Homeward Bound
2.Planet Of The Apes
3.Cujo
4.King Kong
5. Benji
6. Born Free
7. Lassie 
8.Mighty Joe Young
9. My Neighbor Totoro (fantasy animals, but animals nonetheless) 
10. Babe oink!
11. Free Willy

12. Godzilla
13. Animal Farm

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen

2. Soouth Pacific


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific

4. The Great Escape
__________________


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape

5. Silent Night


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape

5. Silent Night (Ernest, I had to look this one up. I remembered the 1984 horror flick "*Silent Night*". I did not realize that in 2002, a new "*Silent Night*" was made about the Battle of the Bulge starring Linda Hamilton. It sounds like a good flick.)

6. King Rat


----------



## Davastav (May 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> New Category: Movies set during World War II
> 
> 1. The Dirty Dozen
> 2. Saving Private Ryan
> ...


7. A Bridge Too Far


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Davastav said:


> 7. A Bridge Too Far



8. Edge of Darkness


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape
5. Silent Night* 
6. King Rat
7. A Bridge Too Far
8. Edge of Darkness

9. Patton

*(Ernest, I had to look this one up. I remembered the 1984 horror flick "Silent Night". I did not realize that in 2002, a new "Silent Night" was made about the Battle of the Bulge starring Linda Hamilton. It sounds like a good flick.)

Yeah, thanks for noticing M2M! It's fascinating on several levels. It would seem quite contrived and almost absurd if not for the fact that it's based on a true story.


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape
5. Silent Night* 
6. King Rat
7. A Bridge Too Far
8. Edge of Darkness
9. Patton

10. Midway


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> New Category: Movies set during World War II
> 
> 1. The Dirty Dozen
> 2. Saving Private Ryan
> ...




11. Confessions of a Nazi Spy


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape
5. Silent Night
6. King Rat
7. A Bridge Too Far
8. Edge of Darkness
9. Patton
10. Midway

11. Confessions of a Nazi Spy
12. From Here To Eternity


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

New Category: Movies set during World War II

1. The Dirty Dozen
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. South Pacific
4. The Great Escape
5. Silent Night
6. King Rat
7. A Bridge Too Far
8. Edge of Darkness
9. Patton
10. Midway
11. Confessions of a Nazi Spy
12. From Here To Eternity

13. Mrs. Miniver

__________________________________

Next category - Movies in which the leading actor or actress is *Dead*

1. The Ten Commandments


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next category - Movies in which the leading actor or actress is *Dead*
> 
> 1. The Ten Commandments



2. Pride of the Yankees


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

3. The Crow


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow



4. True Grit


----------



## DollyTron (May 28, 2008)

1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow
4. True Grit
5. A Knight's Tale


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> 1. The 10 Commandments
> 2. Pride of the Yankees
> 3. The Crow
> 4. True Grit
> 5. A Knight's Tale



6. A Quiet Man


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow
4. True Grit
5. A Knight's Tale
6. The Quiet Man

7. The King & I (1956 Version)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
> 1. The 10 Commandments
> 2. Pride of the Yankees
> 3. The Crow
> ...



8. Oh God


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow
4. True Grit
5. A Knight's Tale
6. The Quiet Man

7. The King & I (1956 Version)
8. Oh God 
9. Tommy Boy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
> 1. The 10 Commandments
> 2. Pride of the Yankees
> 3. The Crow
> ...



10. Uncle Buck


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow
4. True Grit
5. A Knight's Tale
6. The Quiet Man
7. The King & I (1956 Version)
8. Oh God
9. Tommy Boy
10. Uncle Buck
11. House Guest (Phil Hartman)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Star of the Picture Has Died (In Real Life)
> 1. The 10 Commandments
> 2. Pride of the Yankees
> 3. The Crow
> ...



12. The Blues Brothers (John Belushi)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

1. The 10 Commandments
2. Pride of the Yankees
3. The Crow
4. True Grit
5. A Knight's Tale
6. The Quiet Man
7. The King & I (1956 Version)
8. Oh God
9. Tommy Boy
10. Uncle Buck
11. House Guest (Phil Hartman) 
12. The Blues Brothers (John Belushi)
13. Blue Skies (Fred Astaire)


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters

1. Titanic


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters

1. Titanic

2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters
> 
> 1. Titanic
> 
> 2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)



3. Deep Impact


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 28, 2008)

4. Night of the Comet (just to be obscure)


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

5. Independence Day


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 3. Deep Impact





pdgujer148 said:


> 4. Night of the Comet (just to be obscure)





KHayes666 said:


> 5. Independence Day



6. Twister


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister

7. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister
7. The Day After Tomorrow
8. The Perfect Storm


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies depicting deadly disasters

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister
7. The Day After Tomorrow
8. The Perfect Storm

9. 28 Days


----------



## DollyTron (May 29, 2008)

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister
7. The Day After Tomorrow
8. The Perfect Storm
9. 28 Days
10. Dante's Peak


----------



## Davastav (May 29, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> 1. Titanic
> 2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
> 3. Deep Impact
> 4. Night of the Comet
> ...



11. The Towering Inferno


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 29, 2008)

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister
7. The Day After Tomorrow
8. The Perfect Storm
9. 28 Days
10. Dante's Peak
11. The Towering Inferno

12. When Worlds Collide


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 29, 2008)

1. Titanic
2. Armageddon (Not a real disaster tho)
3. Deep Impact
4. Night of the Comet
5. Independence Day
6. Twister
7. The Day After Tomorrow
8. The Perfect Storm
9. 28 Days
10. Dante's Peak
11. The Towering Inferno
12. When Worlds Collide
13. The Poseidon Adventure

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)

2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
> 1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
> 2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
> 3. Mrs. Doubtfire



4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire 
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
> 1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
> 2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
> 3. Mrs. Doubtfire
> ...



awwwww i was gonna put Priscilla next....

6. Leprechaun 5 (guy gets shot, best line "...not in a dress..."


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire 
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert
6. Leprechaun 5 

7. La Cage Aux Folles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
> 1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
> 2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
> 3. Mrs. Doubtfire
> ...






7. Tootsie


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire 
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert
6. Leprechaun 5 
7. Tootsie

8. La Cage Aux Folles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
> 1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
> 2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
> 3. Mrs. Doubtfire
> ...




Thanks M2m 

9. Victor Victoria


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Thanks M2m
> 
> *You're welcome.*



Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire 
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert
6. Leprechaun 5 
7. Tootsie
8. La Cage Aux Folles
9. Victor Victoria

10. Polyester


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
> 1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
> 2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
> 3. Mrs. Doubtfire
> ...




11. Hairspray


PS - tried to rep ya for that kindness


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert
6. Leprechaun 5
7. Tootsie

8. La Cage Aux Folles
9.Victor Victoria
10.Polyester
11. Hairspray
12. The Nutty Professor(Eddie Murphy version)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Men in Drag
1. Mixed Nuts (Liev Schreiber...still hot and elegant!)
2. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar
3. Mrs. Doubtfire
4. Psycho.....still gives me the creeps
5. The Adventures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert
6. Leprechaun 5
7. Tootsie

8. La Cage Aux Folles
9.Victor Victoria
10.Polyester
11. Hairspray
12. The Nutty Professor(Eddie Murphy version)
13. Sorority Boys

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars 

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars 

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars
> 
> 1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
> Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail
> ...



6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. Kate Hudson and Matthew McConaughey
Fool's Gold and How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. Kate Hudson and Matthew McConaughey
Fool's Gold and How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days

10. Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson
Meet the Fockers and Night at the Museum


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. Jackie Chan & Chris Tucker
Rush Hour 1 & Rush Hour 2


----------



## kathynoon (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. 250 Dates and The Wedding Singer
Drew Barrimore and Adam Sandler


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. Kate Hudson and Matthew McConaughey
Fool's Gold and How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days

10. Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson
Meet the Fockers and Night at the Museum

11. 250 Dates and The Wedding Singer
Drew Barrimore and Adam Sandler

12. Jackie Chan & Chris Tucker
Rush Hour 1 & Rush Hour 2

Folks, let's backtrack when we post to make sure we're not skipping anyone, OK?


----------



## DollyTron (May 29, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with the same stars

1.Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks
Sleepless in Seattle & You've Got Mail

2. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost
Shaun Of The Dead & Hot Fuzz

3. Katherine Hepburn & Spencer Tracy
Pat and Mike & Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


4. Babes in Toyland and Muscle Beach Party
Frankie Avalon and Annette Funicello

5.Chris Farley & David Spade
Tommy Boy & Black Sheep
6. John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
The Quiet Man & McClintock

7.Walter Matthau & Jack Lemmon
The Odd Couple & Grumpy Old Men

8. Michelle Pfeiffer and Al Pacino
Scarface & Frankie and Johnny

9. Kate Hudson and Matthew McConaughey
Fool's Gold and How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days

10. Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson
Meet the Fockers and Night at the Museum

11. 250 Dates and The Wedding Singer
Drew Barrimore and Adam Sandler

12. Jackie Chan & Chris Tucker
Rush Hour 1 & Rush Hour 2

13. Julia Roberts and Richard Gere
Pretty Woman and Runaway Bride

Next One: 
Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

oops sorry


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs

2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing


----------



## PamelaLois (May 29, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
> 
> 2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing


 
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2008)

Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles

4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk


----------



## Leonard (May 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
> 2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
> ...



5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

Tread created by Mariac1966
Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk 
5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times

6. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed & acted in From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 30, 2008)

Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk
5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times
6. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed & acted in From Dusk Till Dawn

7. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and starred in Silent Movie
8. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and starred in History of the World Part One
9. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and appeared in Young Frankenstein
10. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and appeared in Robin Hood, Men in Tights
11. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and appeared in The Producers


----------



## Leonard (May 30, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
> 2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
> ...



Um, are we allowed to do that? I assume this was simply to illustrate the prolific career of Mel Brooks, so I'm just going to keep the first one.

Also, here's mine:

Adrienne Shelly, wrote, directed and co-starred in Waitress.

Also, not to nitpick, but Tarantino did _not_ direct From Dusk 'Til dawn. But don't be sad, 'cause two out a' three ain't bad. May I suggest Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs or Death Proof as possible replacements?

Here's how I think the list _should_ be:

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk
5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times
6. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and starred in Silent Movie
7. Adrienne Shelly, wrote, directed and co-starred in Waitress.


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Um, are we allowed to do that? I assume this was simply to illustrate the prolific career of Mel Brooks, so I'm just going to keep the first one.
> 
> *Not just Mel, you could do the same thing with Tarantino, Martin, Lee and many of these other multi-talented stars.*
> 
> ...



8. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed and co-starred in Death Proof

9. Woody Allen - wrote, directed and starred in Annie Hall


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 8. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed and co-starred in Death Proof
> 
> 9. Woody Allen - wrote, directed and starred in Annie Hall



10. Kevin Smith, wrote, directed and starred in basically all of his movies.


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk
5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times
6. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and starred in Silent Movie
7. Adrienne Shelly, wrote, directed and co-starred in Waitress. 
8. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed and co-starred in Death Proof
9. Woody Allen - wrote, directed and starred in Annie Hall
10. Kevin Smith - wrote, directed and acted in Dogma

11. Sophia Coppola - wrote, directed, and acted in Lost in Translation


----------



## Leonard (May 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
> 
> 1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
> 2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
> ...



Aw geez, I can't believe I'm doing this again.

Who does Sophia Coppola play in Lost in Translation? Is it an uncredited, Hitchcock-style cameo or something? 'Cause she's not credited on IMdB. Not trying to pick on you moore2me, just curious. I'd offer a replacement, but far as I can tell Sophia Coppola has never acted in a film that she also wrote and directed. Anyway, here's one:

11. Mike Judge - wrote, directed and acted in Office Space.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

Leonard said:


> Aw geez, I can't believe I'm doing this again.
> 
> Who does Sophia Coppola play in Lost in Translation? Is it an uncredited, Hitchcock-style cameo or something? 'Cause she's not credited on IMdB. Not trying to pick on you moore2me, just curious. I'd offer a replacement, but far as I can tell Sophia Coppola has never acted in a film that she also wrote and directed. Anyway, here's one:
> 
> 11. Mike Judge - wrote, directed and acted in Office Space.



12. Ben Affleck and Matt Damon - co-wrote and acted in Good Will Hunting


----------



## Leonard (May 30, 2008)

1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk
5. Charlie Chaplin - wrote, directed and acted in Modern Times
6. Mel Brooks - co-wrote, directed and starred in Silent Movie
7. Adrienne Shelly, wrote, directed and co-starred in Waitress. 
8. Quentin Tarantino - wrote, directed and co-starred in Death Proof
9. Woody Allen - wrote, directed and starred in Annie Hall
10. Kevin Smith - wrote, directed and acted in Dogma
11. Mike Judge - wrote, directed and acted in Office Space.



KHayes666 said:


> 12. Ben Affleck and Matt Damon - co-wrote and acted in Good Will Hunting



13. Jim Henson - wrote, directed and acted in The Dark Crystal.

Which leads up to the new category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles

Wwwwwait a minute! Good Will Hunting was directed by Gus Van Sant. Can we get a replacement here, KHayes666? Man, I guess I'm sheriff a' this here thread today, huh?


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

Leonard said:


> 1. M. Night Shyamalan -Wrote and Directed Signs
> 2. Spike Lee- wrote, directed, and acted in Do The Right Thing
> 3. Mel Brooks - wrote, directed and acted in Blazing Saddles
> 4. Steve Martin - wrote, directed & acted in The Jerk
> ...



*Sheriff Leonard - Your replacement draft has been assigned to Jim Henson. This leaves space 13 open again - right? Of course right.

*13. Michael Moore - wrote, directed and acted in Sicko

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles

2. The Dark Crystal


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles

2. The Dark Crystal

3. Puppet Master


----------



## DollyTron (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master 
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master 
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master 
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> New category: Movies with puppets in them.
> 
> 1. Meet the Feebles
> 2. The Dark Crystal
> ...



8. Chuckie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America
8. Chuckie
3. Magic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> New category: Movies with puppets in them.
> 
> 1. Meet the Feebles
> 2. The Dark Crystal
> ...



10. Star wars


----------



## PamelaLois (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America
8. Chuckie
9. Magic
10. Star Wars

11. The Sound of Music


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America
8. Chuckie
9. Magic
10. Star Wars

11. The Sound of Music
12. Norbit


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

New category: Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America
8. Chuckie
9. Magic
10. Star Wars

11. The Sound of Music
12.Thunderbirds


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

Movies with puppets in them.

1. Meet the Feebles
2. The Dark Crystal
3. Puppet Master
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshall
5. Labyrinth
6. The Muppet Movie
7. Team America
8. Chuckie
9. Magic
10. Star Wars

11. The Sound of Music
12. Norbit
13.Thunderbirds

****You were 13 Sugar and Spice- pick the next round!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple - I cry in about 4-5 places through out that whole movie no matter how many times I watch it

***Good topic, Sugar


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. Ice Castles


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles (Per Cindy)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. Ice Castles

3. Schindler's List (The end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
> 1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
> 2. The Color Purple
> 3. Ice Castles (Per Cindy)





PamelaLois said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
> 1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
> 2. Ice Castles
> 
> 3. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)




Schindlers is number 4


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. Ice Castles

3. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)

Schindlers is number 4
5. Terms Of Endearment


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles

4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles

4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe
7.Philadelphia ( another box of tissues) Ode to Billy Joe tears me up too good one.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
> 1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
> 2. The Color Purple
> 3. Ice Castles
> ...




8. Love Story


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles
4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe
7.Philadelphia ( another box of tissues) Ode to Billy Joe tears me up too good one.

8. Love Story
9. Ghost


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles
4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe
7.Philadelphia ( another box of tissues) Ode to Billy Joe tears me up too good one. 
8. Love Story
9. Ghost
10. Titanic (I'll never let go, Jack! I'll never let go. *sob*)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
> 1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
> 2. The Color Purple
> 3. Ice Castles
> ...



11. Same Time Next Year


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies
1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles
4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe
7.Philadelphia ( another box of tissues) Ode to Billy Joe tears me up too good one. 
8. Love Story
9. Ghost
10. Titanic (I'll never let go, Jack! I'll never let go. *sob*)[/QUOTE]

11. Same Time Next Year
12. Forrest Gump - I cry my eyes out when she throws the mud at her old childhood home


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tear Jerker movies

1. Brian's Song ( I need a whole box of tissues for this one)
2. The Color Purple
3. Ice Castles
4. Schindler's List (Then end gets me every time, where he thinks of how many more he could have saved)
5. Terms Of Endearment
6. Ode to Billy Joe
7.Philadelphia ( another box of tissues) Ode to Billy Joe tears me up too good one. 
8. Love Story
9. Ghost
10. Titanic (I'll never let go, Jack! I'll never let go. *sob*)[/quote]

11. Same Time Next Year
12. Forrest Gump - I cry my eyes out when she throws the mud at her old childhood home 
13. The Seventh Sign



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers*


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers


----------



## CAMellie (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers
8. Starsky & Hutch


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers
8. Starsky & Hutch
*9. Cable Guy (he's the asshole that Jim Carrey messes with in the bathroom during the date with Matt Broderick's ex girlfriend)*


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers
8. Starsky & Hutch
9. Cable Guy

10. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers
8. Starsky & Hutch
9. Cable Guy
10. The Darjeeling Limited
11. The Wendell Baker Story


----------



## Leonard (May 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson
> 
> 1. Wedding Crashers
> 2. Shanghai Noon
> ...



12. Anaconda


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Owen Wilson

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Shanghai Noon
3. You, Me and Dupree
4. Shanghai Knights
5. Night at the Museum
6. Cars
7. Meet the Fockers
8. Starsky & Hutch
9. Cable Guy
10. The Darjeeling Limited
11. The Wendell Baker Story 
12. Anaconda
13. Meet the Parents



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda*


----------



## CAMellie (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid


----------



## Leonard (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Bowfinger


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 31, 2008)

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3

6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3
6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey 
7. The Karate Dog


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3
6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey 
7. The Karate Dog

8. Hidden Tiger, Crouching Dragon


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3
6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey 
7. The Karate Dog
8. Hidden Tiger, Crouching Dragon
9. No Retreat, No Surrender


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate
> 
> 1. Kung Fu Panda
> 2. Enter The Dragon
> ...



10. Kill Bill


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that feature Karate

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3
6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey
7. The Karate Dog
8. Hidden Tiger, Crouching Dragon
9. No Retreat, No Surrender
10. Kill Bill
11. Hero


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 31, 2008)

1. Kung Fu Panda
2. Enter The Dragon
3. Karate Kid
4. Bowfinger
5. Lethal Weapon 3
6. Shaolin Drunk Monkey
7. The Karate Dog
8. Hidden Tiger, Crouching Dragon
9. No Retreat, No Surrender
10. Kill Bill
11. Hero
12. BloodSport


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 1. Kung Fu Panda
> 2. Enter The Dragon
> 3. Karate Kid
> 4. Bowfinger
> ...



13. Once upon a time in China


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

*Movies starring Joe Pesci* LOVE that little guy!

1. My Cousin Vinny (and the yoots!)


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *Movies starring Joe Pesci* LOVE that little guy!
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny (and the yoots!)


 "What's a Yoot?" . . .the Judge

2. Casino


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

*JOE PESCI MOVIES*


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino

3. Lethal Weapon 4 *ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok*


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4 *ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok*

4. Goodfellas


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

moore2me said:


> JOE PESCI MOVIES
> 
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> ...



5. Once upon a time in America


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4 
4. Goodfellas 
5. Once upon a time in America

6. JFK


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4 
4. Goodfellas 
5. Once upon a time in America
6. JFK
7. Casino


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4
4. Goodfellas
5. Once upon a time in America
6. JFK
7. Casino
8. Raging Bull


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Mythik said:


> JOE PESCI MOVIES
> 
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> ...


 Edited: Casino was up there twice.

8, Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

***Thanks Chikie....I guess I just wasn't paying attention

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4
4. Goodfellas
5. Once upon a time in America
6. JFK
7. Raging Bull 
8. Lethal Weapon 2
9. Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***Thanks Chikie....I guess I just wasn't paying attention
> 
> JOE PESCI MOVIES
> 
> ...



10. Easy Money


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2008)

11. A Bronx Tale


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4
4. Goodfellas
5. Once upon a time in America
6. JFK
7. Raging Bull 
8. Lethal Weapon 2
9. Home Alone 2: Lost in New York 
10. Easy Money
11. A Bronx Tale 
12. Gone Fishin'


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

JOE PESCI MOVIES


1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Casino
3. Lethal Weapon 4
4. Goodfellas
5. Once upon a time in America
6. JFK
7. Raging Bull 
8. Lethal Weapon 2
9. Home Alone 2: Lost in New York 
10. Easy Money
11. A Bronx Tale 
12. Gone Fishin'

13. Man on Fire

_____________________________________________________

Next category - Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo

2. Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion

4. The Glass Menagerie


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie

5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof

6. Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof

6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd

8. Desire Under the Elms


----------



## Leonard (Jun 2, 2008)

Mythik said:


> Movies that were plays first.
> 
> 1. The Rose Tatoo
> 2. Glengarry Glen Ross
> ...



9. His Girl Friday


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by Mythik View Post
Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd
8. Desire Under the Elms
9. His Girl Friday

10. Grease


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by Mythik View Post
Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd
8. Desire Under the Elms
9. His Girl Friday
10. Grease

11. Closer


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by Mythik View Post
Movies that were plays first.

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd
8. Desire Under the Elms
9. His Girl Friday
10. Grease
11. Closer

12. My Fair Lady - (The play was called Pygmalion.)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a question for Sheriff Leonard. According to my research (which is indeed flawed at times as you have often pointed out), *Grease* was originally a "musical" for the stage. Personally, I think musicals and plays are two different critters, sort of like cats and dogs. *Hamlet* is a play. *Sweeney Todd *is a musical. Do you think musicals are subsets of plays?


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

1. The Rose Tatoo
2. Glengarry Glen Ross
3. Madea's Family Reunion
4. The Glass Menagerie
5. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
6. Streetcar Named Desire
7. Sweeney Todd
8. Desire Under the Elms
9. His Girl Friday
10. Grease
11. Closer
12. My Fair Lady - (The play was called Pygmalion.)
13. Oklahoma!


New topic: Movies with animals as the main characters

1. Incredible Journey


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have a question for Sheriff Leonard. According to my research (which is indeed flawed at times as you have often pointed out), *Grease* was originally a "musical" for the stage. Personally, I think musicals and plays are two different critters, sort of like cats and dogs. *Hamlet* is a play. *Sweeney Todd *is a musical. Do you think musicals are subsets of plays?



You make a good point... and a few of these were technically musicals. :doh:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

New topic: Movies with animals as the main characters

1. Incredible Journey

2. Milo and Otis


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

3. Homeward Bound


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> New topic: Movies with animals as the main characters
> 
> 1. Incredible Journey
> 
> 2. Milo and Otis



I thought this topic was familiar, we just did this back on page 60

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39765&page=60


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

ooops! I thought I had searched for that, but I guess I was mistaken. My bad. :blush:


----------



## Leonard (Jun 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I have a question for Sheriff Leonard. According to my research (which is indeed flawed at times as you have often pointed out), *Grease* was originally a "musical" for the stage. Personally, I think musicals and plays are two different critters, sort of like cats and dogs. *Hamlet* is a play. *Sweeney Todd *is a musical. Do you think musicals are subsets of plays?



I can't claim to be an authority on the matter, but if a musical originated as a stage production, I'd say it's a play. I recently wrote up a resume and included a musical under plays I'd written. So, yeah, a musical is a kind of play.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I thought this topic was familiar, we just did this back on page 60
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39765&page=60





Mythik said:


> ooops! I thought I had searched for that, but I guess I was mistaken. My bad. :blush:



Well, since this ship seems to be floundering at sea at the present time, how about a new thread? Let's do "*Movies that had an ending you did not like*."




Leonard said:


> I can't claim to be an authority on the matter, but if a musical originated as a stage production, I'd say it's a play. I recently wrote up a resume and included a musical under plays I'd written. So, yeah, a musical is a kind of play.



Thank you Leonard. *You write plays and musicals*. I am impressed!!!!!!

________________________________________________________________

*Movies that had an ending you did not like.*

1. The Descent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like.

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like.

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like.

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies that had an ending you did not like.
> 
> 1. The Descent
> 2. No Country for Old Men
> ...



5. Cold Mountain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like.

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights 
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California

7. Matrix Revolutions (for that matter, the beginning and middle were pretty bad, too).


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California
7. Matrix Revolutions (for that matter, the beginning and middle were pretty bad, too).
8. P2


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California
7. Matrix Revolutions (for that matter, the beginning and middle were pretty bad, too).
8. P2

9. American Beauty (really made me angry, I loved the movie up til that point, but the ending made me hate it)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California
7. Matrix Revolutions (for that matter, the beginning and middle were pretty bad, too).
8. P2
9. American Beauty (really made me angry, I loved the movie up til that point, but the ending made me hate it)
10. Joshua


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

11. Welcome To The Dollhouse

(btw, Empire Strikes Back ended the way it did because that was the title, the Empire was supposed to win that round, setting the stage for return of the Jedi)


----------



## sunshinejenn (Jun 2, 2008)

Joe vs the volcano

sorry i'm late


----------



## sunshinejenn (Jun 2, 2008)

12. AI - hated the ending... too long


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies that had an ending you did not like

1. The Descent
2. No Country for Old Men
3.The Empire Strikes Back
4. Talladega Nights
5. Cold Mountain
6. King of California
7. Matrix Revolutions (for that matter, the beginning and middle were pretty bad, too).
8. P2
9. American Beauty (really made me angry, I loved the movie up til that point, but the ending made me hate it)
10. Joshua
11. Welcome to the Dollhouse
12. AI

13. There will be Blood

Movies about the making of movies

1. Under the Rainbow


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

2. The Aviator


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Movies about the making of movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the making of movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator


**Are there even 13 movie titles available for this topic?


----------



## Leonard (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator



mariac1966 said:


> **Are there even 13 movie titles available for this topic?



Totally. Hollywood loves making films about Hollywood.

4. Ed Wood


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat


7. Singing in the Rain

Only one of the most awesome movies ever


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Ed Wood


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2008)

Mariac, I took the 2nd Ed Wood off.

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights

9. White Hunter, Black Heart


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights
9. White Hunter, Black Heart

10. Inland Empire


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights
9. White Hunter, Black Heart
10. Inland Empire

11. Last Action Hero


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights
9. White Hunter, Black Heart
10. Inland Empire

11. Auto Focus


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights
9. White Hunter, Black Heart
10. Inland Empire
11. Auto Focus

12. Mulholland Drive


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies about the Making of Movies

1. Under the Rainbow
2. Little Miss Roughneck
3. The Aviator
4. Ed Wood
5. Be Kind Rewind
6. The Year of the Rat
7. Singing in the Rain
8. Boogie Nights
9. White Hunter, Black Heart
10. Inland Empire
11. Last Action Hero
12. Auto Focus

13. PeeWee's Big Adventure

I suck at picking categories! Someone else choose.


----------



## Leonard (Jun 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies about the Making of Movies
> 
> 1. Under the Rainbow
> 2. Little Miss Roughneck
> ...



13. Get Shorty

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year


----------



## mango (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 

*3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
*3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")*
4. The American President


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President

5. Deep Impact (Morgan Freeman)


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One

8. Independence Day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day ( I was going to say this one, too, Moore  ) 
9. Contact (Angela Bassett- cool as hell, eh? )


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 3, 2008)

Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day
9. The Bodyguard


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

***edited to keep it on the correct track....

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day ( I was going to say this one, too, Moore  ) 
9. Contact (Angela Bassett- cool as hell, eh? )
10. The Bodyguard


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 3, 2008)

and now there's proof of how long I was thinking :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> and now there's proof of how long I was thinking :doh:



Lol, I'm STILL struggling for a number eleven to tack on there


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day ( I was going to say this one, too, Moore  ) 
9. Contact (Angela Bassett- cool as hell, eh? )
10. The Bodyguard

GOT ONE!

11. The Fifth Element


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day ( I was going to say this one, too, Moore ) 
9. Contact (Angela Bassett- cool as hell, eh? )
10. The Bodyguard
11. The Fifth Element 

12. Dave


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

New Category: Movies featuring fictional U.S. Presidents

1. Mars Attacks (Jack Nicholson as President James Dale)
2. Man of the Year 
3. Superman II ("Kneel before Zod!")
4. The American President
5. Deep Impact
6. Love Actually (Billy Bob Thorton)
7. Air Force One
8. Independence Day ( I was going to say this one, too, Moore ) 
9. Contact (Angela Bassett- cool as hell, eh? )
10. The Bodyguard
11. The Fifth Element 
12. Dave
13. Wag the Dog


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye*


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman

3. Wait Until Dark


----------



## mango (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark 

*4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil*


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil

5. Blink


----------



## mossystate (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil

5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer

8. The Miracle Worker


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer
8. The Miracle Worker

9. Zatôichi


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character 

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Zatôichi

10. Daredevil


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character 

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Zatôichi
10. Daredevil
11. Going to the Mat


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character 

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Zatôichi
10. Daredevil
11. Going to the Mat
12. Butterflies Are Free


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that include a blind character 

1. The Eye
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Wait Until Dark
4. Hear No Evil, See No Evil
5. Blink
6. A Patch Of Blue
7. Dog Days of Summer
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Zatôichi
10. Daredevil
11. Going to the Mat
12. Butterflies Are Free
13. If you could see what I hear.

Next Baker's Dozen: (In honor of my own birthday yesterday)
Birthday movies!

1. Sixteen Candles 


Gena


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
*3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")

4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!) 

5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> 1. Sixteen Candles
> 2. Seventy
> 3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
> 4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)
> ...



6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!) 

5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.) 

6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)

5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)

6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8.Birthday Girl starring Nicole Kidman


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)
6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8.Birthday Girl starring Nicole Kidman

9. Liar Liar


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)

5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)

6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8. Liar Liar
9. Birthday Blues


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)

5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)

6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8. Liar Liar
9. Birthday Blues
10.Thirteen Going on Thirty


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)
6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8. Liar Liar
9. Birthday Blues
10.Thirteen Going on Thirty

11. Baby Doll


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)
6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8. Liar Liar
9. Birthday Blues
10.Thirteen Going on Thirty

11. Baby Doll
12. The Game


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies about Birthdays

1. Sixteen Candles
2. Seventy
3. Lethal Weapon ("I'm getting too old for this shit")
4. City Slickers (Whole trip was to celebrate Billy Crystal's b-day!)
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (Eleventy-First.)
6. Happy Birthday To Me ( Melissa Sue Anderson leaves the Little House, goes bonkers )
7. Send Me an Angel
8. Liar Liar
9. Birthday Blues
10.Thirteen Going on Thirty
11. Baby Doll
12. The Game

13. Lolita

________________________________________

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies with werewolves in them.
> 
> 1. The Silver Bullet



2. Werewolf in London


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London

3. An American Werewolf in Paris


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris

4. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies with werewolves in them.
> 
> 1. The Silver Bullet
> 2. Werewolf in London
> ...


5. Van Helsing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels 

5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 5, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Movies with werewolves in them.
> 
> 1. The Silver Bullet
> 2. Werewolf in London
> ...


 
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red

OK, put me in #7 then with Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet  
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban 

*8. Wolf*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban 
8. Wolf

9. The Wolfen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet 
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban 
8. Wolf
9. The Wolfen
10. I was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
8. Wolf
9. The Wolfen
10. I was a Teenage Werewolf

11. Teen Wolf


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Movies with werewolves in them.
> 
> 1. The Silver Bullet
> 2. Werewolf in London
> ...



12. Wolf Blood (1925)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies with werewolves in them.

1. The Silver Bullet
2. Werewolf in London
3. An American Werewolf in Paris
4. Werewolves on Wheels
5. Van Helsing
6. In the Red
7. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
8. Wolf
9. The Wolfen
10. I was a Teenage Werewolf
11. Teen Wolf 
12. Wolf Blood (1925)

13. Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man

__________________________________

Next category - Movies that take place in the desert.

1. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next category - Movies that take place in the desert.
> 
> 1. Lawrence of Arabia



2. Dune


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2. Dune


3. The Mummy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy


4. Three Kings


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings

5. The Wind and the Lion


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue

7. Ishtar


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue
7. Ishtar

8. The Flight of The Phoenix


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue
7. Ishtar
8. The Flight of The Phoenix

9. Hildago


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue
7. Ishtar
8. The Flight of The Phoenix

9. Hildago
10. Holes


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue
7. Ishtar
8. The Flight of The Phoenix
9. Hildago
10. Holes

11. Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies That Take Place In The Desert

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. Dune
3. The Mummy
4. Three Kings
5. The Wind and the Lion
6. Desert Blue
7. Ishtar
8. The Flight of The Phoenix
9. Hildago
10. Holes

11. Kingdom of Heaven
12. Mad Max


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movies That Take Place In The Desert
> 
> 1. Lawrence of Arabia
> 2. Dune
> ...




13. The Young Black Stallion

New Baker's Dozen category:

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2008)

5. Exit Wounds - DMX


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX
7. Smokey and the Bandit-- co-star Jerry Reed


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 5, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX
7. Smokey and the Bandit-- co-star Jerry Reed

8. The Jazz Singer - Al Jolson 1927. Neil Diamond 1980


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX
7. Smokey and the Bandit-- co-star Jerry Reed
8. The Jazz Singer - Al Jolson 1927. Neil Diamond 1980
9. Chungking Express - Faye Wong


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies starring musicians:

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX
7. Smokey and the Bandit-- co-star Jerry Reed
8. The Jazz Singer - Al Jolson 1927. Neil Diamond 1980
9. Chungking Express - Faye Wong
10. FreeJack -- Mick Jager


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Pure country-- George Strait
2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
4. Purple Rain - Prince
5. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
6. Exit Wounds - DMX
7. Smokey and the Bandit-- co-star Jerry Reed
8. The Jazz Singer - Al Jolson 1927. Neil Diamond 1980
9. Chungking Express - Faye Wong
10. FreeJack -- Mick Jager

11. Dune - Sting


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 1. Pure country-- George Strait
> 2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
> 3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
> 4. Purple Rain - Prince
> ...



12. Dick Tracy - Madonna


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 1. Pure country-- George Strait
> 2. The Next Best Thing - Madonna
> 3.Nine To Five---Dolly Parton
> 4. Purple Rain - Prince
> ...


 


ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Dick Tracy - Madonna


 
13. The Postman -- Tom Petty


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

Admiral - You have to pick a new category so we can continue.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Admiral - You have to pick a new category so we can continue.


 
DOH! Sorry about that.

New category: Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch 
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).
> 
> 1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
> 2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen




3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch 
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen 
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear
9.Appointment With Fear--director--Ramzi Thomas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland

4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear
9.Appointment With Fear--director--Ramzi Thomas
10. The Barking dog


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland
4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear
9.Appointment With Fear--director--Ramzi Thomas
10. The Barking dog

11. Crisis 2050


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland
4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear
9.Appointment With Fear--director--Ramzi Thomas
10. The Barking dog
11. Crisis 2050
12. Irish Republican Zombie


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies directed by Alan Smithee (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).

1. Dune - Original director David Lynch
2. Dilemma, directed by Eric Larsen
3. Woman Wanted with Kieffer Sutherland
4. The Birds 11
5.Scent Of A Woman----director Martin Brest
6. Death of a Gunfighter - (The first known movie to use the Smithee pseudonym in 1969)
7.Solar Crisis---director- Richard C Sarafian
8. City in Fear
9.Appointment With Fear--director--Ramzi Thomas
10. The Barking dog
11. Crisis 2050
12. Irish Republican Zombie

13. Bloodsucking Pharoahs in Pittsburg (I'd want my name off this too.)

_______________________________________________________________

Next category - Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 

*2. March of the Penguins*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below

4. Frankenstein Unbound


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 6, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound

5. Ice Station Zebra


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 

6. Farce of the Penguins


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2008)

8. The Santa Clause (hey, that's where the North Pole is, isn't it?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs
8. The Santa Clause
9. Snow Buddies


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs
8. The Santa Clause
9. Snow Buddies

10. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs
8. The Santa Clause
9. Snow Buddies

10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. The Golden Compass


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs
8. The Santa Clause
9. Snow Buddies
10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. The Golden Compass 
*
12. The Empire Strikes Back (Planet Hoth sequence)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Movies that were set in a frozen continent such as Anartica.

1. The Thing 
2. March of the Penguins
3. Eight Below
4. Frankenstein Unbound
5. Ice Station Zebra 
6. Farce of the Penguins
7. Snow Dogs
8. The Santa Clause
9. Snow Buddies
10. The Day After Tomorrow
11. The Golden Compass 

12. The Empire Strikes Back (Planet Hoth sequence)
13. The Last Winter


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart*


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 7, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

*1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me 

4. Naked Gun


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me 
4. Naked Gun

5. The Matador


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun

5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint

7. Austin Powers - Goldmember


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint

7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World


----------



## moore2me (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof
1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint
7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World

9. Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint
7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World
9. Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery
10. The Operative: No One Lives Forever


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint
7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World
9. Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery
10. The Operative: No One Lives Forever 

11. Spy Hard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint
7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World
9. Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery
10. The Operative: No One Lives Forever 
11. Spy Hard
12. Clerks


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Bond Spoof

1. Get Smart
2. Casino Royale (Woody Allen Version)
3. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
4. Naked Gun
5. The Matador
6.In Like Flint
7. Austin Powers - Goldmember
8. The Second Best Secret Agent In The Whole World
9. Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery
10. The Operative: No One Lives Forever 
11. Spy Hard
12. Clerks

13. I Spy

________________________________________

Next Category - Movies About India.

1. Ghandi


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 

*2. A Passage to India*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India

3. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden

5. The Namesake


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 

7. Secondhand Lions (a certain scene)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies About India.

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Moulin Rouge


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Moulin Rouge 

9. Ghayal


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies about India

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Moulin Rouge 
9. Ghayal
10. Pinjar


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies about India
> 
> 1. Ghandi
> 2. A Passage to India
> ...


 
12. Gunga Din


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
Movies about India

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Moulin Rouge 
9. Ghayal
10. Pinjar 
11. Gunga Din 

12. Baabul


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Movies about India

1. Ghandi 
2. A Passage to India
3. The Darjeeling Limited
4. The Secret Garden
5. The Namesake
6. 1971 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Moulin Rouge 
9. Ghayal
10. Pinjar 
11. Gunga Din
12. Baabul 
13. Sixth Happiness


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers

3. The Longest Day


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day

4. The Big Red One


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

Mariac & all my buds playing this game - I am having a hard time keeping up with the categories of movies that have already been picked - this game is so popular! I did a little word processing this morning and updated the list of categories we have already used up until this morning. Hopefully, I can keep it updated every week or so. I have it alphabetized into three categories. I couldn't figure out how to make two columns using this word processing program tho. That's why the darned thing is so long.
___________________________________________________________

*Movie Watchers Categories Already Used in Lounge Forum​*Actor/Actress
Brooks, Mel
Bullock, Sandra 
Candy, John 
Carrey, Jim
Connery, Sean
Cooper, Gary 
DeNiro, Robert 
Diaz , Cameron 
Douglas, Michael 
Eastwood, Clint 
Fonda, Henry 
Fonda, Jane 
Ford, Harrison (used twice)
Foster, Jodi 
Freeman, Morgan 
Gibson, Mel (as a star or director)
Hanks, Tom 
Hawn, Goldie 
Hoffman, Dustin 
Jackson, Samuel L
Jones, Tommy Lee (used twice)
Kilmer, Val 
Lee, Bruce 
Martin, Steve
Moore, Demi
Nicholson, Jack 
Oldman, Gary 
Peck, Gregory 
Roberts, Julia 
Stewart, Jimmy 
Pesci, Joe
Reeves, Keanu 
Swayze, Patrick 
Voight, John 
Washington, Denzel (used twice)
Weaver, Sigourney 
Williams, Robin 
Willis, Bruce
Wilson, Owen 


Descriptive Categories  Adjectives type stuffLove as a word in the movies title 
80's movies 
Alan Smithee directed these movies (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).
Alfred Hitchcock Movies
Animal Tales
Animals for stars, movies with 
Animated full length movies
Bad endings on these movies
Bands (rock, country, folk, etc.), movies about 
Baseball Movies
Biographies
Birthday movies
Blind character, movies that include a 
Bodies of water in the title, Movies with
Broadway Musicals, Movies based on 
Campy movies
Chick Flicks
Contemporary literature, movies based on
Court Room Dramas
D-Day, Movies about
Directors and their movies
Disasters, movies depicting
Disney Animated Movies
Drag, movies with men in
Drug Dealers, movies ab
Eyes or with something in the title relating to eyes
Fictional U.S. Presidents, movies featuring 
Football Movies
Foreign-made, Subtitled films that were a hit in the US
Holiday-themed movies, classic ones
Horror Movies  classic ones
James Bond Spoof
Jon Avnet, Movies Directed/Produced by 
Karate, movies that featuring
Leading actor or actress is Dead (in real life), movies in which the 
Lion, movies with or about
Making of movies, movies about 
Medical Dramas
Misunderstood people, movies about
Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
Musicians with musicians as stars
Number in the title, Movies with 
One word movie titles
Outdoors as "great and magnificent" or important cast member.
Plays first, then they became movies
Product placement, movies that are fairly full of this
Puppets, movies using
Ridley Scott Movies
Romantic Comedies
Same stars, movies with the 
Science Fiction movies
Sequels to movies
Sports Comedies
Story line of movie set before 1900's
Super Heroes related movies 
Tear Jerker movies
Time-Travel Films
TV series spawned these movies, the TV show came first
TV show  know the movie it came from? 
Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)
War Movies
Weather word in the movies title
Werewolves in these movies
Westerns
Woman as a heroine in the movie
World War II, movies set during 


Geographical & Country Categories
Antarctica, movies that were set in a frozen continent such as 
Australia, movies set in/or about 
Desert, movies that take place in the 
India, movies about 
Ireland, movies about/set in 
Mexico, movies partially or totally filmed in 
Russia, movies about


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you, M2M. I know for myself I try to pick different categories that have not already been played, but with so many movies, a category can be played a few times without ever hitting the same movies on it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One
5. Les Miserables


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One

5. Les Miserables - I don't think this movie was about D-Day. It was set in the 1860's and dealt with the French revolutions. 

Substitute

5. Where Eagles Dare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One

5. Les Miserables - _The movie from 1995 does deal with WWII and D-Day (check out http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113828/)_

6 Where Eagles Dare
7. Overlord


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

Mariac, You are right about Les Miserables. I had not heard about this "new" movie. I called myself checking on the old one, but obviously not good enough. I apologize. :bow:


----------



## Leonard (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One
5. Les Miserables (1995)
6 Where Eagles Dare
7. Overlord
8. Patton


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

I wanted to delete my post but I guess that option is disabled?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One
5. Les Miserables (1995)
6 Where Eagles Dare
7. Overlord
8. Patton
9. I See a Dark Stranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Mariac, You are right about Les Miserables. I had not heard about this "new" movie. I called myself checking on the old one, but obviously not good enough. I apologize. :bow:



That is quite all right, M2M.... with so many movies out there no one can really keep track of them all.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> I wanted to delete my post but I guess that option is disabled?



You can't delete your post. A moderator can delete it for you, but you have to ask them. However, if you act swiftly, you can go back to a submitted post and using the edit function, take the words out and replace them with other words, then hit save. This essentially changes the post to something else. (To me this works just as well as deleting it. Just don't wait too long. There is a limit on how long this is available, just a few minutes.)



mariac1966 said:


> movies about D-Day
> 
> 1. Saving Private Ryan
> 2. Band of Brothers
> ...



10. The Americanization of Emily


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One
5. Les Miserables (1995)
6 Where Eagles Dare
7. Overlord
8. Patton
9. I See a Dark Stranger 
10. The Americanization of Emily
11. D-Day: The Sixth of June


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> movies about D-Day
> 
> 1. Saving Private Ryan
> 2. Band of Brothers
> ...



12. True Glory


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

movies about D-Day

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Band of Brothers
3. The Longest Day
4. The Big Red One
5. Les Miserables (1995)
6 Where Eagles Dare
7. Overlord
8. Patton
9. I See a Dark Stranger 
10. The Americanization of Emily
11. D-Day: The Sixth of June 
12. True Glory

13. Up From the Beach

____________________________________________

Next Category - Movies about working at sea

1. Master and Commander


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea

1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category - Movies about working at sea
> 
> 1. Master and Commander
> 2. Fighting Coastguard



3. The Guardian


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea
1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea
1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm

5. Mutiny on the Bounty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Next Category - Movies about working at sea
> 1. Master and Commander
> 2. Fighting Coastguard
> 3. The Guardian
> ...



6. Moby Dick


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea
1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Mutiny on the Bounty 
6. Moby Dick

7. The Titanic


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea
1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Mutiny on the Bounty 
6. Moby Dick
7. The Titanic 

8. Das Boot


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea
1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Mutiny on the Bounty 
6. Moby Dick
7. The Titanic 
8. Das Boot
9. How to Be a Sailor


----------



## outsidein (Jun 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category - Movies about working at sea
> 1. Master and Commander
> 2. Fighting Coastguard
> 3. The Guardian
> ...



10. Men of Honor


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 10, 2008)

11. White Squall


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea

1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Mutiny on the Bounty 
6. Moby Dick
7. The Titanic 
8. Das Boot
9. How to Be a Sailor
10. Men of Honor 
11. White Squall 

*12. Open Water*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category - Movies about working at sea
> 1. Master and Commander
> 2. Fighting Coastguard
> 3. The Guardian
> ...



10. Mr. Roberts


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2008)

Next Category - Movies about working at sea

1. Master and Commander
2. Fighting Coastguard
3. The Guardian
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Mutiny on the Bounty 
6. Moby Dick
7. The Titanic 
8. Das Boot
9. How to Be a Sailor
10. Men of Honor 
11. White Squall 
12. Open Water
13. Mr. Roberts
_________________________________________

Thik Jersey Chick, You get to pick the next category.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client

2. Top Gun


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds


----------



## FAinPA (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High

6. The Thunderbirds


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds

7. Die, Mommy Die


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Thik Jersey Chick, You get to pick the next category.



Sorry, I missed the boat...was at work!  Thanks for pinch hitting for me , M!


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten

9. Pet Cemetery II (This guy isn't exactly George Clooney, is he?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten
9. Pet Cemetery II
10. In Cold Blood


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten
9. Pet Cemetery II
10. In Cold Blood
11. Northfork


----------



## Fairia (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten
9. Pet Cemetery II
10. In Cold Blood
11. Northfork
12. Thunderbirds

(bit of trivia for him: his one middle name is Planck and his nickname is ACE)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Anthony Edwards

1. The Client
2. Top Gun
3. Zodiac
4. Revenge of The Nerds
5. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
6. The Thunderbirds
7. Die, Mommy Die
8. The Forgotten
9. Pet Cemetery II
10. In Cold Blood
11. Northfork
12. Thunderbirds
13. Jackpot


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 11, 2008)

2. Marked For Death


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 11, 2008)

Man! I can't believe that no one mentioned "Gotcha!" or "The Sure Thing" for Anthony Edwards. Classic 80s movies.

Voodoo:

3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key

*5. Live and Let Die*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Man! I can't believe that no one mentioned "Gotcha!" or "The Sure Thing" for Anthony Edwards. Classic 80s movies.
> *
> We'll substitute one of those for the second Thunderbirds entry. How's that?*
> 
> ...





mango said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo
> 
> 1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers
> 2. Marked For Death
> ...



6. The Serpent and the Rainbow


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key
5. Live and Let Die
6. The Serpent and the Rainbow 
7. Eve's Bayou


----------



## Leonard (Jun 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo
> 
> 1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers
> 2. Marked For Death
> ...



8. Weekend at Bernie's II


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 12, 2008)

> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo
> 
> 1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers
> 2. Marked For Death
> ...


9. Angel Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key
5. Live and Let Die
6. The Serpent and the Rainbow 
7. Eve's Bayou
8. Weekend at Bernie's II 
9. Angel Heart
10. The Devil's Advocate


----------



## moore2me (Jun 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key
5. Live and Let Die
6. The Serpent and the Rainbow 
7. Eve's Bayou
8. Weekend at Bernie's II 
9. Angel Heart

10. White Zombie (This is an Bela Lugosi movie from 1932. It is great. If you haven't watched it yet and you're a horror fan, put it on your to do list.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo

1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers 
2. Marked For Death 
3. Pirates of the Carribbean II: Dead Man's Chest 
4. The Skeleton Key
5. Live and Let Die
6. The Serpent and the Rainbow 
7. Eve's Bayou
8. Weekend at Bernie's II 
9. Angel Heart
10. The Devil's Advocate
11. White Zombie (This is an Bela Lugosi movie from 1932. It is great. If you haven't watched it yet and you're a horror fan, put it on your to do list.) 
12. Veerana


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Voodoo
> 
> 1. Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers
> 2. Marked For Death
> ...



13. Voodoo Dawn


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

*MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS*

1. Freaky Friday


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS*
> 
> 1. Freaky Friday



2. True Lies


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 12, 2008)

*MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS*

1. Freaky Friday[/QUOTE]
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 12, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> *MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS*
> 
> 1. Freaky Friday
> 2. True Lies
> 3. Blue Steel




4. A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 12, 2008)

6. Halloween


----------



## moore2me (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween

7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween
7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
8. Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween
7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
8. Christmas with the Kranks

9. Fierce Creatures


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween
7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. Fierce Creatures
10. Drowning Mona


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS
> 
> 1. Freaky Friday
> 2. True Lies
> ...



10. Grandview, USA


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 12, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS

1. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween
7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. Fierce Creatures
10. Drowning Mona
11. Grandview USA

12. Trading Places ( I almost put Trading SPACES)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 12, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> MOVIES STARRING JAMIE LEE CURTIS
> 
> 1. Freaky Friday
> 2. True Lies
> ...



13. Fierce Creatures

*Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing*


----------



## outsidein (Jun 13, 2008)

To Wong Foo


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> 13. Fierce Creatures
> 
> *Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing*


 
Fierce Creatures was #9 on the list already, so we need another #13


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Fierce Creatures was #9 on the list already, so we need another #13



. Freaky Friday
2. True Lies
3. Blue Steel 
4. A Fish Called Wanda
5. My Girl
6. Halloween
7. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
8. Christmas with the Kranks
9. Fierce Creatures
10. Drowning Mona
11. Grandview USA
12. Trading Places

13. Forever Young

Problem solved. Now on to the next challenge.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing*[

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> *Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing*[
> 
> 1.To Wong Foo
> 2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.



3. Tootsie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing[

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing[

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick

5. The Birdcage


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Next Movie Watchers' Baker's Dozen: Films primarily about cross-dressing

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick
5. The Birdcage
6. Some Like It Hot


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2008)

Films primarily about cross-dressing

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick
5. The Birdcage
6. Some Like It Hot 

*7. Mrs Doubtfire*


----------



## Leonard (Jun 13, 2008)

mango said:


> Films primarily about cross-dressing
> 
> 1.To Wong Foo
> 2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
> ...



8. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Films primarily about cross-dressing

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick
5. The Birdcage
6. Some Like It Hot 
7. Mrs Doubtfire 
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Shallow Grave


----------



## outsidein (Jun 13, 2008)

Shallow grave was not about cross dressing. There was a little but the plot would have survived without it


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Films primarily about cross-dressing
> 
> 1.To Wong Foo
> 2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
> ...


 
*10. The Crying Game*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

Films primarily about cross-dressing

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick
5. The Birdcage
6. Some Like It Hot 
7. Mrs Doubtfire 
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Shallow Grave
10. The Crying Game

11. Victor Victoria


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Films primarily about cross-dressing
> 
> 1.To Wong Foo
> 2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
> ...



12. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2008)

Films primarily about cross-dressing

1.To Wong Foo
2. Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.
3. Tootsie
4. Red Lipstick
5. The Birdcage
6. Some Like It Hot 
7. Mrs Doubtfire 
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Shallow Grave
10. The Crying Game
11. Victor Victoria 
12. Boys Don't Cry

13. Kinky Boots

______________________________________

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker

2. Stand and Deliver


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Movies about school teaching or school teachers.
> 
> 1. The Miracle Worker
> 
> 2. Stand and Deliver


*3. Mr Holland's Opus*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 13, 2008)

5. The Substitute


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute

6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds
8. The History Boys


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds
8. The History Boys
9. School of Rock


----------



## moore2me (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds
8. The History Boys
9. School of Rock

10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds
8. The History Boys
9. School of Rock
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
11. Freedom Writers


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 14, 2008)

Movies about school teaching or school teachers.

1. The Miracle Worker
2. Stand and Deliver
3. Mr. Holland's Opus
4. Lean on Me.
5. The Substitute
6. Conrack (about Pat Conroy)
7. Dangerous Minds
8. The History Boys
9. School of Rock
10. Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
11. Freedom Writers

12. Good Will Hunting


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Movies about school teaching or school teachers.
> 
> 1. The Miracle Worker
> 2. Stand and Deliver
> ...



13. Summer School

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man

2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey . . . . . ."Open the Pod Bay Doors HAL"


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next category: movies about computers/ robots
> 
> 1. Bicentennial Man
> 
> 2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey . . . . . ."Open the Pod Bay Doors HAL"



3. Metropolis


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man

2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey . . . . . ."Open the Pod Bay Doors HAL"
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man

2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey . . . . . ."Open the Pod Bay Doors HAL"
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit

5. Demon Seed


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next category: movies about computers/ robots
> 
> 1. Bicentennial Man
> 
> ...



6. War Games


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers

8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers
8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand
9. Pulse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers
8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand
9. Pulse
10. I, Robot


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers
8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand
9. Pulse
10. I, Robot
11. Making Mr. Right


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers
8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand
9. Pulse
10. I, Robot
11. Making Mr. Right
12. The Matrix


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category: movies about computers/ robots

1. Bicentennial Man
2. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
3. Metropolis
4. Short Circuit
5. Demon Seed 
6. War Games
7. Transformers
8. AI - with Haley Joel Osmand
9. Pulse
10. I, Robot
11. Making Mr. Right
12. The Matrix

13. The Day the Earth Stood Still . . ."Gort! Klaatu barada nikto!"

_________________________________________________________

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about senior citizens.

1. Grumpy Old Men


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men

3. Away From Her


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.
> 
> 1. No Country For Old Men
> 2. Grumpy Old Men
> ...



5. On Golden Pond


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give
5. On Golden Pond
6 Cocoon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.
> 
> 1. No Country For Old Men
> 2. Grumpy Old Men
> ...



7. Grumpy Old Men 2 - Out To Sea


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

**Hi Chikie 

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give
5. On Golden Pond
6 Cocoon 
7. Grumpy Old Men 2 - Out To Sea
8. The Vacant Lot


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give
5. On Golden Pond
6 Cocoon 
7. Grumpy Old Men 2 - Out To Sea
8. The Vacant Lot
9. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.
> 
> 1. No Country For Old Men
> 2. Grumpy Old Men
> ...



Hiya M 

10. Homebodies


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give
5. On Golden Pond
6 Cocoon 
7. Grumpy Old Men 2 - Out To Sea
8. The Vacant Lot
9. Driving Miss Daisy
10. Homebodies
11. The Bucket List


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.
> 
> 1. No Country For Old Men
> 2. Grumpy Old Men
> ...



12. To Dance with the White Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Next category movies about or featuring senior citizens.

1. No Country For Old Men
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Away From Her
4. Something's Gotta Give
5. On Golden Pond
6 Cocoon 
7. Grumpy Old Men 2 - Out To Sea
8. The Vacant Lot
9. Driving Miss Daisy
10. Homebodies
11. The Bucket List 
12. To Dance with the White Dog
13. Strangers in Good Company


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## moore2me (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar

3. Ice Age


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 15, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo
> 
> 1. The Happening
> 2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
> ...



6. Summer of Sam


----------



## moore2me (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge 
6. Summer of Sam

7. Spawn


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge 
6. Summer of Sam
7. Spawn
8. Titan A.E.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge 
6. Summer of Sam
7. Spawn
8. Titan A.E.
9. The Honeymooners


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo
> 
> 1. The Happening
> 2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
> ...



Hiya M!

10. Where God Left His Shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ya!!

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge 
6. Summer of Sam
7. Spawn
8. Titan A.E.
9. The Honeymooners 
10. Where God Left His Shoes
11. Carlito's Way


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hi ya!!
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo
> 
> ...



12. Romeo+Juliet


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John Leguizamo

1. The Happening
2. To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar
3. Ice Age
4. Super Mario Brothers
5. Moulin Rouge 
6. Summer of Sam
7. Spawn
8. Titan A.E.
9. The Honeymooners 
10. Where God Left His Shoes
11. Carlito's Way
12. Romeo+Juliet
...and...
13. Executive Decision

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 15, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia

2. The Elephant Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare

4. Amnesia


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn

6. The Plague Dogs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

8. Hearts Cracked Open (There's a reason I've been an honorary lesbian for over 30 years . Check it out. :eat2


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Hearts Cracked Open (There's a reason I've been an honorary lesbian for over 30 years . Check it out. )
9. Manic


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Hearts Cracked Open 
9. Manic
10.Rain Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Hearts Cracked Open 
9. Manic
10.Rain Man
11. Yellow Fever


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Hearts Cracked Open 
9. Manic
10.Rain Man
11. Yellow Fever

12. Scarface


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen : Movies with titles that are medical conditons/illnesses.

1. Insomnia
2. The Elephant Man
3. An Insomniac's Nightmare
4. Amnesia
5. Heartburn
6. The Plague Dogs
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
8. Hearts Cracked Open 
9. Manic
10.Rain Man
11. Yellow Fever
12. Scarface
13. Love in the Time of Cholera 



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents*

1. Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. Mississippi Burning


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future

5. The Untouchables


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story
8. The Kingdom


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story
8. The Kingdom
9. Miss Congeniality


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story
8. The Kingdom
9. Miss Congeniality
10. The Usual Suspects


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 16, 2008)

11. Jack Frost (and I'm not talking about the wimpy kids movie)


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story
8. The Kingdom
9. Miss Congeniality
10. The Usual Suspects
11. Jack Frost
12. Donnie Brasco


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with FBI Agents

1. Silence of the Lambs
2. Catch Me if You Can
3. The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle
4. The X-Files: Fight the Future
5. The Untouchables
6. Breach
7. The FBI Story
8. The Kingdom
9. Miss Congeniality
10. The Usual Suspects
11. Jack Frost
12. Donnie Brasco

13. JFK

_______________________________

Movies about the Vietnam War (or conflict if you wish)

1. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump =D


----------



## DollyTron (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump =D
3. Hamburger Hill


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump =D
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 16, 2008)

6. Platoon


----------



## Fairia (Jun 16, 2008)

7. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter
6. Platoon
7. Jacob's Ladder

8. Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter
6. Platoon
7. Jacob's Ladder

8. Good Morning Vietnam
9.Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter
6. Platoon
7. Jacob's Ladder
8. Good Morning Vietnam
9. Born On The Fourth Of July
10. Beyond the Call


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter
6. Platoon
7. Jacob's Ladder
8. Good Morning Vietnam
9. Born On The Fourth Of July
10. Beyond the Call
11. The Green Berets


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War

1. Apocalypse Now
2. Forrest Gump
3. Hamburger Hill
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. The Deer Hunter
6. Platoon
7. Jacob's Ladder
8. Good Morning Vietnam
9. Born On The Fourth Of July
10. Beyond the Call
11. The Green Berets
12. Vietnam War Story: The Last Days


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about the Vietnam War
> 
> 1. Apocalypse Now
> 2. Forrest Gump
> ...


13. Air America

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman

5. Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express

6. The Emperor of the North Pole


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express
6. The Emperor of the North Pole

7. The Polar Express


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express
6. The Emperor of the North Pole
7. The Polar Express
8. The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 16, 2008)

Next topic: Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express
6. The Emperor of the North Pole
7. The Polar Express
8. The Great Train Robbery

9. Chung King Express


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express
6. The Emperor of the North Pole
7. The Polar Express
8. The Great Train Robbery
9. Chung King Express

*10. Throw Momma From The Train*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies on or about Trains

1. Silver Streak
2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
3. The Yards
4. The Girl in the Pullman
5. Murder on the Orient Express
6. The Emperor of the North Pole
7. The Polar Express
8. The Great Train Robbery
9. Chung King Express
10. Throw Momma From The Train
11. Children of the Trains


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2008)

12. Derailed (Jean Claude Van Damme version)


----------



## Leonard (Jun 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies on or about Trains
> 
> 1. Silver Streak
> 2. Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
> ...



New Category: 
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2008)

2. Cloverfield


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

New Category: 
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield 
3. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 17, 2008)

New Category:
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles

4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

New Category:
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

New Category:
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

New Category:
Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## moore2me (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove

8. The Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)
> 
> 1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
> 2. Cloverfield
> ...


*9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life (e.g., "Find the fish")*


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove
8. The Mighty Aphrodite
9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life

10. Spaceballs


----------



## moore2me (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove
8. The Mighty Aphrodite
9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
10. Spaceballs

11. Fallen


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove
8. The Mighty Aphrodite
9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
10. Spaceballs
11. Fallen

12. Weird Science


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers)

1. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
2. Cloverfield
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
6.Wayne's World
7. The Emperor's New Groove
8. The Mighty Aphrodite
9. Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
10. Spaceballs
11. Fallen
12. Weird Science
13. The Simpson's Movie


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies*

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies
> 
> 1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
> 2. What The Deaf Man Heard
> 3. Pictures of Hollis Woods


4. Cupid and Cate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire

7. To Dance With The White Dog


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark
9. Just Desserts


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark
9. Just Desserts

10. Rose Hill


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark
9. Just Desserts
10. Rose Hill
11. The Magic of Ordinary Days


----------



## moore2me (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark
9. Just Desserts
10. Rose Hill
11. The Magic of Ordinary Days

12. Back When We Were Grownups


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Hallmark Hall of Fame movies

1. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Winter's End
2. What The Deaf Man Heard
3. Pictures of Hollis Woods 
4. Cupid and Cate
5. Candles on Bay Street
6. Havest of Fire
7. To Dance With The White Dog
8. Sarah, Plain and Tall: Skylark
9. Just Desserts
10. Rose Hill
11. The Magic of Ordinary Days
12. Back When We Were Grownups
13. In Love and War


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title*
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title*
> 1. The Apple Dumpling Gang



2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 19, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
> 1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
> 2. Under the Cherry Moon
> 3. Bananas
> 4. A Raisin in the Sun



5. Wild Strawberries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> 5. Wild Strawberries



6. Fried Green Tomatoes (yup, it's a fruit!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape

9. The Cider House Rules (does that work?)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape
9. The Cider House Rules (does that work?)

10. The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape
9. The Cider House Rules (does that work?)

10. The Grapes of Wrath
11. Clockwork Orange


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title
1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape
9. The Cider House Rules (does that work?)

10. The Grapes of Wrath
11. Clockwork Orange
12.James And The Giant Peach


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie titles with fruit listed in title

1. The Apple Dumpling Gang
2. Under the Cherry Moon
3. Bananas
4. A Raisin in the Sun
5.Wild Strawberries
6.Fried Green Tomatoes(Yup it's a fruit)
7.Watermelon Man
8.What's Eating Gilbert Grape
9. The Cider House Rules (does that work?)
10. The Grapes of Wrath
11. Clockwork Orange
12.James And The Giant Peach
13. Pineapple Express (opening August 8)


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 20, 2008)

3. Little Big League


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League 
4. You Kill Me


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League 
4. You Kill Me

5. Reindeer Games


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games

6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games

6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty
8. Man Hunter (a great movie!)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games
6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty
8. Man Hunter (a great movie!)

9. Jo Jo Dancer, Your Life Is Calling


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games
6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty
8. Man Hunter (a great movie!)
9. Jo Jo Dancer, Your Life Is Calling

10. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games
6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty
8. Man Hunter (a great movie!)
9. Jo Jo Dancer, Your Life Is Calling
10. Saving Private Ryan
11. The Mod Squad


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Dennis Farina

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Out of Sight
3. Little Big League
4. You Kill Me
5. Reindeer Games
6. Snatch
7. Get Shorty
8. Man Hunter (a great movie!)
9. Jo Jo Dancer, Your Life Is Calling
10. Saving Private Ryan
11. The Mod Squad
12.Striking Distance


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Dennis Farina
> 
> 1. What Happens in Vegas
> 2. Out of Sight
> ...



13. National Lampoons "Bag Boy"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 20, 2008)

*MOVIES WITH MARY ELIZABETH MASTRAANTONIO* :kiss2: Love her!

1. The Abyss


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

MOVIES WITH MARY ELIZABETH MASTRAANTONIO Love her!

1. The Abyss
2.Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves


----------



## moore2me (Jun 20, 2008)

MOVIES WITH MARY ELIZABETH MASTRAANTONIO Love her!

1. The Abyss
2.Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves

3. Scarface


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio
> 
> 1. The Abyss
> 2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
> ...



5, The Color of Money


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm 
5, The Color of Money

6. White Sands


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio
> 
> 1. The Abyss
> 2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
> ...



Good AM - M2M 

7. My life so far


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm 
5. The Color of Money
6. White Sands 
7. My life so far
8. The Color of Money


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm 
5, The Color of Money
6. White Sands 

Good AM - M2M 
Back at 'Ya Jersey Chick (Altho morning probably gone in Jersey by now)

7. My life so far
8. The Color of Money

9. The January Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio
> 
> 1. The Abyss
> 2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
> ...



10. Limbo


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm
5, The Color of Money
6. White Sands
7. My life so far
8. The Color of Money
9. The January Man
10. Limbo
11.Class Action


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

**Hey Sugar!! 


MOVIES WITH Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm
5, The Color of Money
6. White Sands
7. My life so far
8. The Color of Money
9. The January Man
10. Limbo
11.Class Action
12. the Brooke Ellison Story


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 21, 2008)

1. The Abyss
2. Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves
3. Scarface
4. The Perfect Storm
5, The Color of Money
6. White Sands
7. My life so far
8. The Color of Money
9. The January Man
10. Limbo
11.Class Action
12. the Brooke Ellison Story
13. Fools of Fortune


Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors (I am actually old enough to have gone to the original showings of this movie in 1979. It was rated R too.)
2. The Girl Next Door

3. Ratatouille


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Movies with James Remar..
> 
> 1. The Warriors
> 2. The Girl Next Door
> 3. Ratatouille



4. Endless Bummer


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame
7. 2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movies with James Remar..
> 
> 1. The Warriors
> 2. The Girl Next Door
> ...



8. Betrayal


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame
7. 2 Fast 2 Furious 
8. Betrayal
9. Pineapple Express


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies with James Remar..
> 
> 1. The Warriors
> 2. The Girl Next Door
> ...



10. Born Bad


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame
7. 2 Fast 2 Furious 
8. Betrayal
9. Pineapple Express 
10. Born Bad
11. Down with the Joneses


----------



## moore2me (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame
7. 2 Fast 2 Furious 
8. Betrayal
9. Pineapple Express 
10. Born Bad
11. Down with the Joneses

12. Blade Trinity


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Movies with James Remar..

1. The Warriors
2. The Girl Next Door
3. Ratatouille
4. Endless Bummer
5. What Lies Beneath
6. Double Frame
7. 2 Fast 2 Furious 
8. Betrayal
9. Pineapple Express 
10. Born Bad
11. Down with the Joneses
12. Blade Trinity
13. Dying on the Edge


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt*
1. Mr. Brooks


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 22, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt*
1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 22, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> *NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt*
> 1. Mr. Brooks
> 2. Dune


3. Children of a Lesser God


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by sweet&fat 
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt
1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune 
3. Children of a Lesser God

4. A History of Violence


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune 
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt
> 
> 1. Mr. Brooks
> 2. Dune
> ...



6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie! :smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune 
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb 
6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie! 

7. Lost in Space


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt
> 
> 1. Mr. Brooks
> 2. Dune
> ...



8. The Big Chill

GM, M2M~!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

** good morning, chikie 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune 
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb 
6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie! 
7. Lost in Space 
8. The Big Chill
9. The Incredible Hulk (2008)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ** good morning, chikie
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt
> 
> ...



10. Mr. Wonderful


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune 
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb 
6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie! 
7. Lost in Space 
8. The Big Chill
9. The Incredible Hulk (2008)
10. Mr Wonderful

11. Altered States


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb
6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie!
7. Lost in Space
8. The Big Chill
9. The Incredible Hulk (2008)
10. Mr Wonderful
11. Altered States

12. Kiss of the Spider Woman


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 22, 2008)

William Hurt

1. Mr. Brooks
2. Dune
3. Children of a Lesser God
4. A History of Violence
5. Do Not Disturb
6. Body Heat - HAWT Movie!
7. Lost in Space
8. The Big Chill
9. The Incredible Hulk (2008)
10. Mr Wonderful
11. Altered States
12. Kiss of the Spider Woman

13. The Accidental Tourist
*
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies about art*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler

2. Pollock
3. Frida


----------



## runnerman (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler

2. Pollock
3. Frida



4. The Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan version)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler

2. Pollock
3. Frida

4. Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Movies about Art*

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. The Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan version)
5. Picture of Dorian Gray

6 Paint Your Wagon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8.Surviving Picasso


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8. Surviving Picasso
9. Artemisia


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8. Surviving Picasso
9. Artemisia
10. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8. Surviving Picasso
9. Artemisia
10. The Da Vinci Code
11. The Agony & The Ecstasy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8. Surviving Picasso
9. Artemisia
10. The Da Vinci Code
11. The Agony & The Ecstasy
12. Lust For Life


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

Movies about Art

1. Sketches of a Strangler
2. Pollock
3. Frida
4. Picture of Dorian Gray
5. Tiny Dancer
6. Paint Your Wagon
7. Me and You and Everyone We Know
8. Surviving Picasso
9. Artemisia
10. The Da Vinci Code
11. The Agony & The Ecstasy
12. Lust For Life

13. Mona Lisa Smile

_________________________________

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care


----------



## moore2me (Jun 22, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care

3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 22, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child

9. Mommie Dearest


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child

9. Mommie Dearest
10.Parenthood


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child
9. Mommie Dearest
10.Parenthood

11. The Pacifier


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child
9. Mommie Dearest
10.Parenthood

11. The Pacifier
12. Yours Mine And Ours


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Next category: Movies about Home-makers (moms or dads)

1. Mr. Mom
2. Daddy Day Care
3. The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio
4. Kramer vs. Kramer
5. Mrs Doubtfire
6. 3 Men and a Baby
7. Big Daddy
8. Martian Child
9. Mommie Dearest
10.Parenthood
11. The Pacifier
12. Yours Mine And Ours
13. Baby Boom


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards*

1. Gone with the Wind


----------



## Fairia (Jun 23, 2008)

2. Titanic


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic
3. Forrest Gump (6)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards
> 
> 1. Gone with the Wind (8)
> 2. Titanic
> 3. Forrest Gump (6)




4, Ben Hur (11)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic
3. Forrest Gump (6)

4, Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards
> 
> 1. Gone with the Wind (8)
> 2. Titanic (11)
> ...



6. Chicago (6)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11) 
6. Chicago (6)

7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok . . .


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11) 
6. Chicago (6)
7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok . 

8. Gigi(9)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11) 
6. Chicago (6)
7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok . 
8. Gigi(9)
9. Schindler's List (7)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11) 
6. Chicago (6)
7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok . 
8. Gigi(9)
9. Schindler's List (7)

10. From Here to Eternity (8)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11)
6. Chicago (6)
7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok .
8. Gigi(9)
9. Schindler's List (7)
10. From Here to Eternity (8)

11. Patton (7)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards
> 
> 1. Gone with the Wind (8)
> 2. Titanic (11)
> ...


12. Lawrence of Arabia (10)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies that have received 6 or more Academy Awards

1. Gone with the Wind (8)
2. Titanic (11)
3. Forrest Gump (6)
4. Ben Hur (11)
5. Lord Of The Rings(11)
6. Chicago (6)
7. My Fair Lady (8) With a little bit of luck, I'll run amok .
8. Gigi(9)
9. Schindler's List (7)
10. From Here to Eternity (8)
11. Patton (7) 
12. Lawrence of Arabia (10)

13. Ghandhi (8)

_________________________________________

Movies with about royalty (current or past monarchs).

1. The Queen


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty (current or past monarchs).

1. The Queen

2. Mrs. Brown


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty (current or past monarchs).

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown

3. The Other Boleyn Sister


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl

4. Marie Antoinette


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette

5. The Lion in Winter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette

5. The Lion in Winter
6. The Princess Diaries


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movies with about royalty
> 
> 1. The Queen
> 2. Mrs. Brown
> ...


7. Excalibur (well sorta royalty--sword, stone, king)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette

5. The Lion in Winter
6. The Princess Diaries
7. Excalibur (well sorta royalty--sword, stone, king)
8. Coming To America (great movie)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette
5. The Lion in Winter
6. The Princess Diaries
7. Excalibur (well sorta royalty--sword, stone, king)
8. Coming To America (great movie)
9. The Last Emperor


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies with about royalty

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette
5. The Lion in Winter
6. The Princess Diaries
7. Excalibur (well sorta royalty--sword, stone, king)
8. Coming To America (great movie)
9. The Last Emperor

10. Nicholas and Alexandra


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 24, 2008)

1. The Queen
2. Mrs. Brown
3. The Other Boleyn Girl
4. Marie Antoinette
5. The Lion in Winter
6. The Princess Diaries
7. Excalibur (well sorta royalty--sword, stone, king)
8. Coming To America (great movie)
9. The Last Emperor
10. Nicholas and Alexandra

11. Elizabeth


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> 1. The Queen
> 2. Mrs. Brown
> 3. The Other Boleyn Girl
> 4. Marie Antoinette
> ...



12. The Lion King... (Ok, so it's a slightly facetious addition).


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> MOVIES ABOUT ROYALTY
> 
> 1. The Queen
> 2. Mrs. Brown
> ...



13. The Golden Child


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

*MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY*

1. Oliver Twist


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY*
> 
> 1. Oliver Twist



2. Les Miserables


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY*
> 
> 1. Oliver Twist
> 2. Les Miserables



3. My Fair Lady


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

HEY SAS!!! :wubu:



sugar and spice said:


> MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY
> 
> 1. Oliver Twist
> 2. Les Miserables
> ...



5. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## moore2me (Jun 24, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath 
5. The Pursuit of Happyness

6. The Little Princess


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath 
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 24, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath 
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl

8. Born into Brothels


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath 
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl
8. Born into Brothels
9. The Pact


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 25, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl
8. Born into Brothels
9. The Pact

10. The Fisher King


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 25, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY

1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl
8. Born into Brothels
9. The Pact
10. The Fisher King
11. Trading Places


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY
1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl
8. Born into Brothels
9. The Pact
10. The Fisher King
11. Trading Places

12. City of God


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 25, 2008)

MOVIES OR MUSICALS ABOUT POVERTY
1. Oliver Twist
2. Les Miserables
3. My Fair Lady
4. The Grapes Of Wrath
5. The Pursuit of Happyness
6. The Little Princess
7. The Little Match Girl
8. Born into Brothels
9. The Pact
10. The Fisher King
11. Trading Places
12. City of God

13. Mouchette


*Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects*

1. Lagaan


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 25, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects
> 
> 1. Lagaan
> 2. The Mission



3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2008)

5. Gunga Din


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 

6. Cry Beloved Country


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown

8. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. Rabbit-Proof Fence


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. Rabbit-Proof Fence

10. Once Were Warriors


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. Rabbit-Proof Fence
10. Once Were Warriors

11. Gandhi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. Rabbit-Proof Fence
10. Once Were Warriors

11. Gandhi
12. The Long Way Home


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: movies about colonialism/its effects

1. Lagaan
2. The Mission 
3. The Battle of Algiers
4. Zulu
5. Gunga Din 
6. Cry Beloved Country
7. The Jewel in the Crown
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. Rabbit-Proof Fence
10. Once Were Warriors

11. Gandhi
12. The Long Way Home
13. The Gods Must Be Crazy


Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding

4. Summer Catch


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding

4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)

6. Last Holiday


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)

6. Last Holiday
7.Phat Girlz-(starring Monique)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)
6. Last Holiday
7.Phat Girlz-(starring Monique)

8. Cry Baby


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)
6. Last Holiday
7.Phat Girlz-(starring Monique)
8. Cry Baby

9. Bringing Down the House ("I'd sure like to sink that battleship!")


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

10 - Dawn of the Dead (2004) Bart says he wants to "tap the fat chick from Dairy Queen"


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)
6. Last Holiday
7.Phat Girlz-(starring Monique)
8. Cry Baby
9. Bringing Down the House ("I'd sure like to sink that battleship!")

10 - Dawn of the Dead (2004) Bart says he wants to "tap the fat chick from Dairy Queen"

KHayes, *Dawn of the Dead* meets several categories on movie genera IMHO from horror, to neato makeup and special effects, great zombie/undead action, and creative use of a mall - - but being fat positive is not one of them IMHO. Now as to eating brains, . . . . 

11. Lust in the Dust


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
> 1. Hairspray
> 2. Real Women Have Curves
> 3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
> ...



I have nothing to add to the list, but M2M, I love that movie!! Ah, Divine.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I have nothing to add to the list, but M2M, I love that movie!! Ah, Divine.



I didn't know that a little burro could carry a fat girl/boy like that!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me View Post
Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
1. Hairspray
2. Real Women Have Curves
3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
4. Summer Catch
5. Big Girls Don't Cry( t.v. movie starring Riki Lake)
6. Last Holiday
7.Phat Girlz-(starring Monique)
8. Cry Baby
9. Bringing Down the House ("I'd sure like to sink that battleship!")
10 - Dawn of the Dead (2004) Bart says he wants to "tap the fat chick from Dairy Queen"


11. Lust in the Dust
12.Nutty Proffesor


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Originally Posted by moore2me View Post
> Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
> 1. Hairspray
> 2. Real Women Have Curves
> ...



13. Shallow Hal... (OK, my Baker doesn't measure a dozen like that, but it just sprang to mind).


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 27, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> 13. Shallow Hal... (OK, my Baker doesn't measure a dozen like that, but it just sprang to mind).



Your turn to pick the next category, Bafta.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Any film with Fat Positivity
> 1. Hairspray
> 2. Real Women Have Curves
> 3. My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding
> ...



When someone claims they want to tap a fat chick, in my opinion that's fat positivity so there 

Bring on the next category


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Your turn to pick the next category, Bafta.



Really????
:doh::doh::doh:

Well, since I don't really want to go through the previous ninety pages to see what's already been done, I propose a more obscure theme...

...Now, if only I can think of one... 

OK, just for you, S&F: Films about Art History.

1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5.Frida


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia

7. The Train


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> Really????
> :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Well, since I don't really want to go through the previous ninety pages to see what's already been done, I propose a more obscure theme...
> ...



*Dear Bafta, 

Here is my updated list to help you and others out.*

v.2 6/27/2008
*Movie Watchers Categories Already Used in Lounge Forum*

Actor/Actress
Brooks, Mel
Bullock, Sandra 
Candy, John 
Carrey, Jim
Connery, Sean
Cooper, Gary 
Curtis, Jamie Lee
DeNiro, Robert 
Diaz , Cameron 
Douglas, Michael 
Eastwood, Clint 
Edwards, Anthony
Farina, Dennis
Fonda, Henry 
Fonda, Jane 
Ford, Harrison (used twice)
Foster, Jodi 
Freeman, Morgan 
Gibson, Mel (as a star or director)
Hanks, Tom 
Hawn, Goldie 
Hoffman, Dustin 
Hurt, William 
Jackson, Samuel L
Jones, Tommy Lee (used twice)
Kilmer, Val 
Lee, Bruce 
Leguizamo, John
Martin, Steve
Mastraantonio, Mary Elizabeth
Moore, Demi
Nicholson, Jack 
Oldman, Gary 
Peck, Gregory 
Roberts, Julia 
Stewart, Jimmy 
Pesci, Joe
Reeves, Keanu 
Remar, James
Swayze, Patrick 
Voight, John 
Washington, Denzel (used twice)
Weaver, Sigourney 
Williams, Robin 
Willis, Bruce
Wilson, Owen 


Descriptive Categories  Adjective type stuff
Love as a word in the movies title 
80's movies 
Academy Awards, movies getting 6 or more
Alan Smithee directed these movies (a pseudonym for when directors want their name taken off the credits).
Alfred Hitchcock Movies
Animal Tales
Animals for stars, movies with 
Animated full length movies
Art History
Art, movies about
Bad endings on these movies
Bands (rock, country, folk, etc.), movies about 
Baseball Movies
Biographies
Birthday movies
Blind character, movies that include a 
Bodies of water in the title, Movies with
Broadway Musicals, Movies based on 
Campy movies
Chick Flicks
Colonialism/its effects
Computers or robots
Contemporary literature, movies based on
Court Room Dramas
Cross-dressing
D-Day, Movies about
Directors and their movies
Disasters, movies depicting
Disney Animated Movies
Drag, movies with men in
Drug Dealers, movies 
Eyes or with something in the title relating to eyes
Fat Positivity, Any in the movie?
FBI Agents
Fictional U.S. Presidents, movies featuring 
Football Movies
Foreign-made, Subtitled films that were a hit in the US
Fruit listed in title, Movie titles with
Hallmark Hall of Fame movies
Holiday-themed movies, classic ones
Home-makers (moms or dads), movies about
Horror Movies  classic ones
James Bond Spoof
Jon Avnet, Movies Directed/Produced by 
Karate, movies that featuring
Leading actor or actress is Dead (in real life), movies in which the 
Lion, movies with or about
Making of movies, movies about 
Medical conditions/illnesses, Titles that are
Medical Dramas
Misunderstood people, movies about
Movies where the same person wrote/directed/acts in the film (does not have to star in the film)
Musicians with musicians as stars
Number in the title, Movies with 
One word movie titles
Outdoors as "great and magnificent" or important cast member.
Plays first, then they became movies
Poverty, movies or musicals
Product placement, movies that are fairly full of this
Puppets, movies using
Ridley Scott Movies
Romantic Comedies
Royalty (current or past monarchs)
Same stars, movies with the 
School teaching or school teachers
Science Fiction movies
Senior citizens
Sequels to movies
Sports Comedies
Story line of movie set before 1900's
Super Heroes related movies 
Talk to the audience (NOT voiceovers), Movies in which characters break the fourth wall and 
Tear Jerker movies
Time-Travel Films
Trains
TV series spawned these movies, the TV show came first
TV show  know the movie it came from? 
Vacation-theme movies: (or road trips)
Vietnam War
Voodo
War Movies
Weather word in the movies title
Werewolves in these movies
Westerns
Woman as a heroine in the movie
Working at sea
World War II, movies set during 

Geographical & Country Categories
Antarctica, movies that were set in a frozen continent such as 
Australia, movies set in/or about 
Desert, movies that take place in the 
India, movies about 
Ireland, movies about/set in 
Mexico, movies partially or totally filmed in 
Russia, movies about


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train

8. Pollock


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 27, 2008)

Art History


1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train
8. Pollock 

9. Le Mystere Picasso


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train
8. Pollock 
9. Le Mystere Picasso

10. The Girl With The Pearl Earring


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Art history

1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train
8. Pollock 
9. Le Mystere Picasso
10. The Girl With The Pearl Earring
11. magical Ride


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Art history

1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train
8. Pollock
9. Le Mystere Picasso
10. The Girl With The Pearl Earring
11. magical Ride
12. Lust For Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Art history

1. "Yume" by Akira Kurosawa ...(has a bit about Van Gogh in it)...
2. Mona Lisa Smile
3. Basquiat
4. Factory Girl
5. Frida
6. Artemisia
7. The Train
8. Pollock
9. Le Mystere Picasso
10. The Girl With The Pearl Earring
11. magical Ride
12. Lust For Life
13. Art History


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2

5. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2

5. Every Which Way But Loose
6.Vanishing Point


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 28, 2008)

8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut


----------



## moore2me (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ
8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut

9. Bowling for Columbine


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ
8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut

9. Bowling for Columbine
10. Sleeper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ
8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut
9. Bowling for Columbine
10. Sleeper
11. Raising the Stakes


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ
8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut
9. Bowling for Columbine
10. Sleeper
11. Raising the Stakes

12. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies filmed in Denver, CO

1. The Shinning
2. Dumb And Dumber
3. Colour Blind
4. Die Hard 2
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Vanishing Point
7. Resurrecting the Champ
8. South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut
9. Bowling for Columbine
10. Sleeper
11. Raising the Stakes
12. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead

13. About Schmidt

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next category: Comedies in black and white.
> 
> 1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
> 2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry


3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry 

3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights


----------



## moore2me (Jun 29, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry 
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights

5. Young Frankenstein


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next category: Comedies in black and white.
> 
> 1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
> 2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
> ...



5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry 
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights 

5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Monkey Business


----------



## moore2me (Jun 30, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry 
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights 
5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Young Frankenstein
7. Monkey Business

8. Ed Wood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next category: Comedies in black and white.
> 
> 1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
> 2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
> ...



9. Pot O Gold (Jimmy Stewart)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights
5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Young Frankenstein
7. Monkey Business
8. Ed Wood
9. Pot O Gold (Jimmy Stewart)
10. Harvey ( also Jimmy Stewart)


----------



## moore2me (Jun 30, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights
5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Young Frankenstein
7. Monkey Business
8. Ed Wood
9. Pot O Gold (Jimmy Stewart)
10. Harvey ( also Jimmy Stewart)

11. Sons of the Desert (Laurel and Hardy)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights
5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Young Frankenstein
7. Monkey Business
8. Ed Wood
9. Pot O Gold (Jimmy Stewart)
10. Harvey ( also Jimmy Stewart)

11. Sons of the Desert (Laurel and Hardy)
12. To Be Or Not To Be


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Next category: Comedies in black and white.

1. Buck Privates (Abbot & Costello)
2. Adventures of Hairbreadth Harry
3. Bringing Up Baby (Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn)
4. Adventurous Knights
5. Duck Soup (The Marx Brothers)
6. Young Frankenstein
7. Monkey Business
8. Ed Wood
9. Pot O Gold (Jimmy Stewart)
10. Harvey ( also Jimmy Stewart)
11. Sons of the Desert (Laurel and Hardy)
12. To Be Or Not To Be
13. No Time for Comedy 


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile

2. Fantasia


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 1, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits
> 
> 1. The Green Mile
> 
> 2. Fantasia



3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile

2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather


----------



## moore2me (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather

7. Batman Begins


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump


----------



## moore2me (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump

9. West Side Story


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump
9. West Side Story

10. Elephant


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump
9. West Side Story

10. Elephant
11. Master And Commander (The Far Side Of The World)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 2, 2008)

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump
9. West Side Story
10. Elephant
11. Master And Commander (The Far Side Of The World)
12. Van Helsing


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

1. The Green Mile
2. Fantasia
3. STAR WARS (save for the title)
4. 88 Minutes
5. Apocalypse Now
6. The Godfather
7. Batman Begins
8. Forrest Gump
9. West Side Story
10. Elephant
11. Master And Commander (The Far Side Of The World)
12. Van Helsing
13. The Aviator
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit


----------



## Fairia (Jul 2, 2008)

5. The Nutty Professor


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit
5. The Nutty Professor
6. Raw


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 2, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
> EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
> 1. Beverly Hills Cop
> 2. Harlem Nights
> ...



7. Dr. Dolittle
8. Shrek


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit
5. The Nutty Professor
6. Raw 
7. Dr. Dolittle
8. Shrek
9. Dreamgirls


----------



## Fairia (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN
EDDIE MURPHY MOVIES
1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit
5. The Nutty Professor
6. Raw
7. Dr. Dolittle
8. Shrek
9. Dreamgirls
10. Meet Dave


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: EDDIE MURPHY 

1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit
5. The Nutty Professor
6. Raw
7. Dr. Dolittle
8. Shrek
9. Dreamgirls
10. Meet Dave
11. The Haunted Mansion


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: EDDIE MURPHY

1. Beverly Hills Cop
2. Harlem Nights
3. Coming To America
4. Norbit
5. The Nutty Professor
6. Raw
7. Dr. Dolittle
8. Shrek
9. Dreamgirls
10. Meet Dave
11. The Haunted Mansion
12. The Golden Child
13. 48 Hrs

Next Bakers Dozen:
Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

2. *puts on shades* Reservoir Dogs


"Why am I Mr Pink?"

(annoyed) "Because ur a ****** alright?"


----------



## Tooz (Jul 2, 2008)

3. Ghost World


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World

4. The Big Lebowski


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days (with Sandra Bullock)


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Domestic Disturbance


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Con Air


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Domestic Disturbance
9. Con air


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Domestic Disturbance
9. Con air
10. The Wedding Singer


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Domestic Disturbance
9. Con air
10. The Wedding Singer
11. Charlotte's Web (he's Templeton the rat )


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies
> 
> 1. Fargo
> 2. Reservoir Dogs
> ...



what?? I thought Paul Lynde was Templeton the Rat?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> what?? I thought Paul Lynde was Templeton the Rat?



You're talking about the old animated one....the new one features Julia Robert's voice as Charlotte......


----------



## moore2me (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies
> 
> 1. Fargo
> 2. Reservoir Dogs
> ...



12. Armageddon


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Steve Buscemi Movies

1. Fargo
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Ghost World
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Island
6. 28 Days
7. Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead
8. Domestic Disturbance
9. Con air
10. The Wedding Singer
11. Charlotte's Web (he's Templeton the rat )
12. Armageddon
13. Desperado

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa valley of the winds


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 2, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa valley of the winds
2. Spirited Away


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films
> 
> 1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
> 2. Spirited Away
> ...


5. Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 3, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday

7.Princess Mononoke.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday
7.Princess Mononoke.
8. Ocean Waves


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday
7.Princess Mononoke.
8. Ocean Waves
9. My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films
> 
> 1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
> 2. Spirited Away
> ...


10. Porco Rosso


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday
7.Princess Mononoke.
8. Ocean Waves
9. My Neighbor Totoro 
10. Porco Rosso

11. Castle in the Sky


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

next bakers dozen, Studio Ghibli films

1. Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
2. Spirited Away
3. My Neighbors the Yamadas
4. Whisper of the Heart 
5. Howl's Moving Castle
6. Only Yesterday
7. Princess Mononoke.
8. Ocean Waves
9. My Neighbor Totoro 
10. Porco Rosso
11. Castle in the Sky
12. Grave of the Fireflies
13. Spirited Away


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith*
1. Hancock


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith
1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith*

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith*
1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith
1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys
10. The Legend of Bagger Vance


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys
10. The Legend Of Bagger Vance


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

**sugar, you and I posted the same movie title The Legend of Bagger Vance 



NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys
10. The Legend Of Bagger Vance
11. Enemy of the State


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith

1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys
10. The Legend Of Bagger Vance
11. Enemy of the State
12. I Robot


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Will Smith
1. Hancock
2. I Am Legend
3. The Pursuit of Happyness
4. Independence Day
5. Wild Wild West
6. Hitch
7. Ali
8. Men in Black
9. Bad Boys
10. The Legend Of Bagger Vance
11. Enemy of the State
12. I Robot
13. Shark Tale

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies that contain a visible penis. (start thinking of prison movies and you'll get a few)

1) The Brown Bunny


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies that contain a visible penis. (start thinking of prison movies and you'll get a few)

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie :wubu


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies that contain a visible penis. (start thinking of prison movies and you'll get a few)

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

My bad. . . . .


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies that contain a visible penis. (start thinking of prison movies and you'll get a few)

*(I assume you are excluding porn, or movies rated X, from this category. M2M)*

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty

4. Boogie Nights (the very last shot of Dash Rip Rock- in the mirror)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies that contain a visible penis. (start thinking of prison movies and you'll get a few)

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty

4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: **NON-PORNOGRAPHIC* *Movies that contain a visible penis. (had to clarify that)



1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty
4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )
6. Schindler's List


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 3, 2008)

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty

4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )

6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

TropicalFish said:


> 1) The Brown Bunny
> 2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
> 3. the Full Monty
> 
> ...



FIIIIIIIIXED!


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 3, 2008)

1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty

4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )

6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List

8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Movies that are not porno that show male frontal nudity
1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty

4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )

6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List

8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)
9.Brave Heart


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 3, 2008)

Movies that are not porno that show male frontal nudity
1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty
4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )
6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List
8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)
9.Brave Heart
10. Total Eclipse (Leonardo DiCaprio)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

Movies that are not porno that show male frontal nudity
1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty
4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )
6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List
8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)
9.Brave Heart
10. Total Eclipse (Leonardo DiCaprio)
11.Sex and the City:The Movie


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Movies that are not porno that show male frontal nudity
1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty
4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )
6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List
8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)
9.Brave Heart
10. Total Eclipse (Leonardo DiCaprio)
11.Sex and the City:The Movie
12.Greystoke, The Legend of Tarzan, Lord Of The Apes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Movies that are not porno that show male frontal nudity
1) The Brown Bunny
2) The Man Who Fell to Earth (David Bowie )
3. the Full Monty
4. Boggie Nights (the very last shot - in the mirror)
5. American Gigolo ( Richard Gere )
6. The Piano (Harvey Keitel)
7. Schindler's List
8. Eastern Promises (Viggo Mortensen)
9. Brave Heart
10. Total Eclipse (Leonardo DiCaprio)
11. Sex and the City:The Movie
12. Greystoke, The Legend of Tarzan, Lord Of The Apes
13. Silence of the Lambs


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Psychological Thrillers*

1. The Sixth Sense


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 3, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Psychological Thrillers*

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

3. The Shining


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> 5. Howl's Moving Castle



I LOVED that movie- what a surprise! 

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Psychological Thrillers*

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear


----------



## moore2me (Jul 3, 2008)

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear

6. The Human Stain

*Congrads Mariac on your 100th page - what a successful thread!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Psychological Thrillers
> 
> 1. The Sixth Sense
> 2. The Jagged Edge
> ...



Thanks, M2M....And thank you everyone who has participated...


7. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me 
Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain

Congrads Mariac on your 100th page - what a successful thread! 

Thanks, M2M....And thank you everyone who has participated...


7. Eyes Wide Shut

8. Deja Vu


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain
7. Eyes Wide Shut
8. Deja Vu
9. Primal Fear


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 4, 2008)

Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain
7. Eyes Wide Shut
8. Deja Vu
9. Primal Fear

10. Vertigo (Hitchcock, still the master of this genre, imo)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2008)

Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain
7. Eyes Wide Shut
8. Deja Vu
9. Primal Fear
10. Vertigo (Hitchcock, still the master of this genre, imo)
11. What Lies Beneath


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain
7. Eyes Wide Shut
8. Deja Vu
9. Primal Fear
10. Vertigo (Hitchcock, still the master of this genre, imo)
11. What Lies Beneath
12. Dolores Claiborne


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

Psychological Thrillers

1. The Sixth Sense
2. The Jagged Edge
3. The Shining
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Cape Fear
6. The Human Stain
7. Eyes Wide Shut
8. Deja Vu
9. Primal Fear
10. Vertigo (Hitchcock, still the master of this genre, imo)
11. What Lies Beneath
12. Dolores Claiborne
13. A Perfect Murder
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Brad Pitt movies
1. Seven


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 4, 2008)

4. Ocean's 11 (My second favorite movie of all time)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall[/QUOTE]
4. Ocean's 11 (My second favorite movie of all time)
5. Thelma and Louise


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Brad Pitt movies:
> 
> 1. Seven
> 2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
> 3. Legends of the Fall


4. Ocean's 11 (My second favorite movie of all time)
5. Thelma and Louise[/QUOTE]

6. Meet Joe Black


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies: *I should have thought of this thread long ago. M2M* :smitten:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall[/quote]
4. Ocean's 11 (My second favorite movie of all time)
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black

7. Troy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game


----------



## moore2me (Jul 4, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game

10. Babel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game

10. Babel
11. The Assassination of Jesse James


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game
10. Babel
11. The Assassination of Jesse James

12. Fight Club (What's the #1 Rule of Fight Club?) . . . . . (What's the #2 Rule of Fight Club?)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Brad Pitt movies:
> 
> 1. Seven
> 2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
> ...



11. The Favor


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game
10. Babel 
11. The Favor
12. Fight Club


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Brad Pitt movies:
> 
> 1. Seven
> 2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
> ...



13. Snatch


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

*MARISA TOMEI MOVIES*

1. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI MOVIES

1. My Cousin Vinny
2.Untamed Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> MARISA TOMEI MOVIES
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> 2. Untamed Heart



3. Just a Kiss


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI MOVIES

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> MARISA TOMEI MOVIES
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> 2. Untamed Heart
> ...



5. Danika (2006)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI MOVIES

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika (2006)
6. The Watcher


----------



## Liss (Jul 5, 2008)

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika (2006)
6. The Watcher


7. What women want


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Liss said:


> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> 2. Untamed Heart
> 3. Just a Kiss
> 4. Wild Hogs
> ...



8. Factotum


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Brad Pitt movies:

1. Seven
2. Mr. & Mrs. Smith
3. Legends of the Fall 
4. Ocean's 11 
5. Thelma and Louise
6. Meet Joe Black
7. Johnny Suede
8. Troy
9. Spy Game
10. Babel
11. The Assassination of Jesse James
12. Fight Club 
13 The Favor
14 Snatch


I don't know what happened with this but we actually have 14 movie listings and one repeat from westlingguy. Please watch the postings above you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI 

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika 
6. The Watcher
7. What women want 
8. Factotum 
9. Grace is Gone


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI 

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika 
6. The Watcher
7. What women want 
8. Factotum 
9. Grace is Gone
10. Only You (one of my favorite movies)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> MARISA TOMEI
> 
> 1. My Cousin Vinny
> 2. Untamed Heart
> ...



11. Chaplin


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika
6. The Watcher
7. What women want
8. Factotum
9. Grace is Gone
10. Only You
11. Chaplin
12. Slums Of Beverly Hills


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

MARISA TOMEI

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Untamed Heart
3. Just a Kiss
4. Wild Hogs
5. Danika
6. The Watcher
7. What women want
8. Factotum
9. Grace is Gone
10. Only You
11. Chaplin
12. Slums Of Beverly Hills
13. anger Management


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight*

1. National Treasure


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure

2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso

3. Deliverance


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight
> 
> 1. National Treasure
> 2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso
> ...


4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso
3. Deliverance 
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets

5. The Champ


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso
3. Deliverance 
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy . . . . ."I'm walkin' here, I'm walkin' here!" . . . Ratso
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider
8. September Dawn


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight
> 
> 1. National Treasure
> 2. Midnight Cowboy
> ...



9. Coming Home (didn't we do Jon Voight back a few pages??)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider
8. September Dawn 

9. Coming Home (didn't we do Jon Voight back a few pages??)

Yes, We did, but several people & subjects have been repeats. 
(See post #1876 on 6/27/08.)

10. Conrack


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider
8. September Dawn

9. Coming Home (didn't we do Jon Voight back a few pages??)

Yes, We did, but several people & subjects have been repeats.
(See post #1876 on 6/27/08.)

10. Conrack
11. Mission Impossible


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jon Voight

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider
8. September Dawn
9. Coming Home 
10. Conrack
11. Mission Impossible
12. Catch-22


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 7, 2008)

1. National Treasure
2. Midnight Cowboy
3. Deliverance
4. National Treasure: Book of Secrets
5. The Champ
6. Anaconda
7. Lara Croft, Tomb Raider
8. September Dawn
9. Coming Home
10. Conrack
11. Mission Impossible
12. Catch-22

and one of my favorite movies

13. Varsity Blues


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Movies about time travel

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home


----------



## mango (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Movies about time travel

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home

*2. Back To The Future*


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Movies about time travel

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future

3. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Movies about time travel

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future

3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel
1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons

5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel
1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)

6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel
1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium

8. H.G. Well's The Time Machine


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel
1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium
8. H.G. Well's The Time Machine

9. Austin Powers: Goldmember


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

_Movies about time travel!_




1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium
8. H.G. Well's The Time Machine
9. Austin Powers: Goldmember
10. Somewhere In Time


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> _Movies about time travel!_
> 
> 1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
> 2. Back To The Future
> ...


 
11. The Final Countdown (cue the crappy 80s synthesizer music)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel!

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium
8. H.G. Well's The Time Machine
9. Austin Powers: Goldmember
10. Somewhere In Time
11. The Final Countdown (cue the crappy 80s synthesizer music)
12. The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Movies about time travel!

1. Star Trek 4: A voyage home
2. Back To The Future
3. The Butterfly Effect
4. Meet The Robinsons
5. Donnie Darko (Man, do I love that movie!)
6. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
7. Millennium
8. H.G. Well's The Time Machine
9. Austin Powers: Goldmember
10. Somewhere In Time
11. The Final Countdown (cue the crappy 80s synthesizer music)
12. The Wizard Of Oz
13. Stargate SG-1


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales*


----------



## Liss (Jul 7, 2008)

1. Twice Told Tales
__________________

2. Pet cemetary


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead*
1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary

3. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead
> 
> 1. Twice Told Tales
> 2. Pet cemetary
> ...


5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers

7. Encino Man


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain
9. Encino Man


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 7, 2008)

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain
9. Encino Man
10. The Mummy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain
9. Encino Man
10. The Mummy
11. Dead Again


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain
9. Encino Man
10. The Mummy

11. Frankenstein Unbound


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with plots about Back from the Dead

1. Twice Told Tales
2. Pet cemetary
3. Night of the Living Dead
4. The Fountain 
5. Jesus of Nazareth (obligatory)
6. Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
7. FlatLiners
8. Raising Cain
9. Encino Man
10. The Mummy
11. Dead again
12. Frankenstein Unbound
13. Kill Me again


Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets

4. Cop Land


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land

5. The Piano


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 9, 2008)

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction
8. The Two Jakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Harvey Keitel Movies

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction
8. The Two Jakes
9. The Shadow Dancer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction
8. The Two Jakes
9. The Shadow Dancer
10. The Bad Lieutennant (The scene with the 2 girls will forever haunt me)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Harvey Keitel

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction
8. The Two Jakes
9. The Shadow Dancer
10. The Bad Lieutennant (The scene with the 2 girls will forever haunt me)
11. Chasing the Elephant


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 9, 2008)

Harvey Keitel

1. City of Industry
2. Reservoir Dogs
3. Mean Streets
4. Cop Land
5. The Piano
6. My Sexiest Year
7. Pulp Fiction
8. The Two Jakes
9. The Shadow Dancer
10. The Bad Lieutennant (The scene with the 2 girls will forever haunt me)
11. Chasing the Elephant
12. From Dusk Till Dawn
13. U-571

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In The Line of Fire


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games

3. Random Hearts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart

6. Something the Lord Made


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made

7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made

7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)
8. Runaway Bride


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made
7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)
8. Runaway Bride

9.Pink Flamingos 
10. Pecker (I could go on, but let's just say John Waters in general! )


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made
7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)
8. Runaway Bride
9.Pink Flamingos 
10. Pecker (I could go on, but let's just say John Waters in general! )

11. *The Wire* - I know this wasn't technically a movie, but this HBO production was way, way better than most movies & TV shows. It ran for years and was filmed in Baltimore and was considered to be one of the best productions ever to be created for TV. The characters were complex and the stories riviting. Magnificent story telling, acting, and directing.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made
7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)
8. Runaway Bride
9.Pink Flamingos
10. Pecker (I could go on, but let's just say John Waters in general! )

11. The Wire - I know this wasn't technically a movie, but this HBO production was way, way better than most movies & TV shows. It ran for years and was filmed in Baltimore and was considered to be one of the best productions ever to be created for TV. The characters were complex and the stories riviting. Magnificent story telling, acting, and directing.
12. Diner ( I love this movie)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.
> 
> 1. Wedding Crashers
> 2. Patriot Games
> ...





13. Accidental Tourist


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

*MOVIES WITH THE WORD 'COOL' IN THE TITLE*

1. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.

1. Wedding Crashers
2. Patriot Games
3. In the Line of Fire
4. Random Hearts
5. Clara's Heart
6. Something the Lord Made
7. Hairspray (the original John Waters' version)
8. Runaway Bride
9.Pink Flamingos
10. Pecker (I could go on, but let's just say John Waters in general! )
11. The Wire 
12. Diner ( I love this movie)

13. Blair Witch Project

_____________________________________________________-

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's *The Twilight Zone*" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Movies filmed in Maryland.
> 
> 1. Wedding Crashers
> 2. Patriot Games
> ...



*SORRY GIRLFRIEND, BEAT YA....LOOK UP ^^*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

This is the next movie watcher's bakers dozen:




ThikJerseyChik said:


> *MOVIES WITH THE WORD 'COOL' IN THE TITLE*
> 
> 1. Cool Hand Luke


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2008)

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen - So Little Time Vol. 1: School's Cool ( yes, I looked up movies with the word ' cool ' in them..hehe )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

mossystate said:


> 1. Cool Hand Luke
> 2. Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen - So Little Time Vol. 1: School's Cool ( yes, I looked up movies with the word ' cool ' in them..hehe )



3. Cool Running


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 3. Cool Running



4. Be Cool (The Rock is gay.....wow)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool


5. Cool as Ice


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by ThikJerseyChik 
MOVIES WITH THE WORD 'COOL' IN THE TITLE

1. Cool Hand Luke

2. Cool World

*Chickie - Not a problem. My computer is very slow (squirrel in cage driven motor needs replacement) and by the time data gets from Arkansas to where ever the server is (let's say Utopia for example) no telling what has gone on. I withdraw my new category and will use it another time. Cool?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> COOL!!!
> 
> 1. Cool Hand Luke
> 2. School's Cool
> ...



8. Medium Cool


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 10, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place
8. Medium Cool

9. Some Like It Cool


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place
8. Medium Cool
9. Some Like It Cool
10. Everything's Cool


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 11, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place
8. Medium Cool
9. Some Like It Cool
10. Everything's Cool
11. Ain't it Cool


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeez, I hadda really search for this one!

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place
8. Medium Cool
9. Some Like It Cool
10. Everything's Cool
11. Ain't it Cool
*Cool it Carol (1970)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

COOL!!!

1. Cool Hand Luke
2. School's Cool
3. Cool Running
4. Be Cool
5. Cool as Ice
6. Cool World
7. A Cool Dry Place
8. Medium Cool
9. Some Like It Cool
10. Everything's Cool
11. Ain't it Cool
Cool it Carol (1970)
13. Dead Cool
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder

2. War of the Worlds


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder

2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder

2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## moore2me (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption

5. Mystic River


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
1.Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption

5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies

1. Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road
7. Noise


----------



## runnerman (Jul 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
> 
> 1. Jacobs Ladder
> 2. War of the Worlds
> ...




8. The Player


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

**Hi runnerman... nice to see you back again


NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies

1. Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road
7. Noise 
8. The Player
9. Jungle Fever


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road
7. Noise
8. The Player
9. Howard the Duck


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies

1. Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road
7. Noise 
8. The Player
9. Jungle Fever
10. Howard the Duck
11. Cadillac Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
> 
> 1. Jacobs Ladder
> 2. War of the Worlds
> ...



12. Catch a fire


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies

1. Jacobs Ladder
2. War of the Worlds
3. Bull Durham
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Mystic River
6. Arlington Road
7. Noise
8. The Player
9. Jungle Fever
10. Howard the Duck
11. Cadillac Man

12. The Hudsucker Proxy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Tim Robbins movies
> 
> 1. Jacobs Ladder
> 2. War of the Worlds
> ...



*ERNEST, YOUR MOVIE WAS 13, YOU PICK THE NEXT CATAGORY!!!*


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2008)

Since Ernest has left the building, how about I steal his category choice and use mine from yesterday? I will owe him one when he comes back?
_______________________________________________________________

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "*Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone*" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "*Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone*" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1

3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63


I have a question. From having played similar nostalgia games on other boards I just presumed that we were playing this game from memory only, using web just to fact check (honor system). Is that not accurate? I grew up with this show but I had to strain to remember more than these first few listed.  Is it fair to go to IMDB or such to start with? That seems like cheating - too easy. Just wanna be clear, no judgment, but I'll probably just continue to play from memory as I have been. :bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)
> 
> 1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
> 2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
> ...



I see nothing wrong with using the internet to glean information...it's just a game..there's no prizes or money at stake...so surf away!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1

3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I see nothing wrong with using the internet to glean information...it's just a game..there's no prizes or money at stake...so surf away!



OK, well cool then. I tend to make things harder on myself than they need to be.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OK, well cool then. I tend to make things harder on myself than they need to be.



It must be the frog in you 

It ain't easy being green. :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

In my opinion in order to participate in this particular category that M2M has picked, you need to have a site to go to in order to check..... Otherwise I just would not have a clue as to what to put. 


Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It must be the frog in you
> 
> It ain't easy being green. :bow:



Frog?!? If you're implying I'm in any way French, them's fightin' words! If there's any French blood in me get a knife and let it out!! Oh, wait, you were referring to my avatar I'll bet? Never mind. :blush:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Frog?!? If you're implying I'm in any way French, them's fightin' words! If there's any French blood in me get a knife and let it out!! Oh, wait, you were referring to my avatar I'll bet? Never mind. :blush:



Moi? Écouter !


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1

3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962


----------



## moore2me (Jul 12, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I have a question. From having played similar nostalgia games on other boards I just presumed that we were playing this game from memory only, using web just to fact check (honor system). Is that not accurate? I grew up with this show but I had to strain to remember more than these first few listed.  Is it fair to go to IMDB or such to start with? That seems like cheating - too easy. Just wanna be clear, no judgment, but I'll probably just continue to play from memory as I have been. :bow:



*Moore's comment:
We'll will have to use the internet. Some of these "puppies" around DIMS were not born in 1963 and others were too young to be up late watching scary stuff on TV.*



sugar and spice said:


> Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)
> 
> 1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
> 2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963
8. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2008)

Next Category: Name some Movie Actors/Actresses who appeared on the B&W show "Rod Sterling's The Twilight Zone" and later became big stars in their own right. (Bonus for naming the episode they were in.)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963
8. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106

9. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963
8. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
9. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

10. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963
8. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
9. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

10. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)

11. Martin Landau - "Mr. Denton On Doomsday" #3


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Lee Marvin - Steel, 1963
8. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
9. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

10. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)

11. Martin Landau - "Mr. Denton On Doomsday" #3
12. Cliff Robertson--The Dummy aired 5/4/62 ( loved this creepy episode)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 13, 2008)

Noticed 7 & 3 are duplicates, if that matters?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
8. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

9. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)

10. Martin Landau - "Mr. Denton On Doomsday" #3
11. Cliff Robertson--The Dummy aired 5/4/62 ( loved this creepy episode)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Noticed 7 & 3 are duplicates, if that matters?



Thanks for pointing that out I fixed it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Thanks for pointing that out I fixed it.



Hi sugar... thanks for fixing that. I was just checking in and getting ready to change it myself. And thank you Ernest for noticing the double posting.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
8. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

9. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)

10. Martin Landau - "Mr. Denton On Doomsday" #3
11. Cliff Robertson--The Dummy aired 5/4/62 ( loved this creepy episode)
12. Gail Kobe - "In His Image" 1963 (She played Alice Russell in The Legend of Lizzie Borden)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

1. William Shatner, Nightmare at 20,000 feet
2. Jack Klugman - "In Praise of Pip" Season 5, Episode 1
3. Lee Marvin - "Steel" 1st aired 10/4/63
4. Gladys Cooper - "Night Call" 1964
5. Robert Redford---Nothing In The Dark 1962
6. Burt Reynolds - Episode 120, "The Bard"
7. Dennis Hopper - "He's Alive" - Season 4, Episode 106
8. Syndey Pollack - "The Trouble With Templeton", #45

9. Burgess Meredith - "Time Enough at Last" #8 (I'm not really sure if he was an "established" star, but he was still years away from Batman and the Rocky series)

10. Martin Landau - "Mr. Denton On Doomsday" #3
11. Cliff Robertson--The Dummy aired 5/4/62 ( loved this creepy episode)
12. Gail Kobe - "In His Image" 1963 (She played Alice Russell in The Legend of Lizzie Borden)
13. Carol Burnett---Cavender Is Coming(5/25/62)
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS
1. Dances With Wolves


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4.Last Of The Mohicans


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. Wind Walker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers

9. Little Big Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers
9. Little Big Man
10. Morning Song Way


----------



## moore2me (Jul 13, 2008)

Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers
9. Little Big Man
10. Morning Song Way

11. Pocahontus


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN :MOVIES ABOUT OR WITH NATIVE AMERICANS

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers
9. Little Big Man
10. Morning Song Way
11. Pocahontus 
12. Sleepdancer


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
3. Thunderheart
4. Last of the Mohicans
5. This Land
6. House Made of Dawn
7. WindWalker
8. Windtalkers
9. Little Big Man
10. Morning Song Way
11. Pocahontus
12. Sleepdancer
13. Indian in the Cupboard

NEXT WAVE

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others

6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others
6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al

7. Jerry Maguire - (there are at least 30 sport celebrities listed in the credits of this movie - whew!)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others
6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al
7. Jerry Maguire - (there are at least 30 sport celebrities listed in the credits of this movie - whew!)

8. C.C. and Company - (1970) starred "Broadway" Joe Namath


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others
6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al
7. Jerry Maguire - (there are at least 30 sport celebrities listed in the credits of this movie - whew!)
8. C.C. and Company - (1970) starred "Broadway" Joe Namath

9. I'm Gonna Git You Sucka - Jim Brown


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 14, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Movies with sports stars in them
> 
> 1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
> 2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
> ...


10. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Dan Marino


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others
6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al
7. Jerry Maguire - (there are at least 30 sport celebrities listed in the credits of this movie - whew!)
8. C.C. and Company - (1970) starred "Broadway" Joe Namath
9. I'm Gonna Git You Sucka - Jim Brown
10. Ace Ventura: Pet detective -- Dan Marino
11. Dodge Ball -- Lance Armstrong


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with sports stars in them

1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
3. Space Jam -- Michael Jordan
4. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
5. Safe At Home - Mickey Mantle, and others
6. The Longest Yard (1974) - Pervis Atkins et al
7. Jerry Maguire - (there are at least 30 sport celebrities listed in the credits of this movie - whew!)
8. C.C. and Company - (1970) starred "Broadway" Joe Namath
9. I'm Gonna Git You Sucka - Jim Brown
10. Ace Ventura: Pet detective -- Dan Marino
11. Dodge Ball -- Lance Armstrong

12. The Last Boy Scout - Dick Butkus (wotta name!) and many others


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 14, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Movies with sports stars in them
> 
> 1. Santa's Slay (Goldberg)
> 2. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
> ...


13. There's Something About Mary - Brett Favre

*Next list: Movies where Angelina Jolie doesn't get naked (top, behind, front, etc.)...*


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 14, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> 13. There's Something About Mary - Brett Favre
> 
> *Next list: Movies where Angelina Jolie doesn't get naked (top, behind, front, etc.)...*



You're supposed to provide the first film too Admiral.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 14, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> You're supposed to provide the first film too Admiral.



I think maybe he was being funny, facetious, something? If she ever made such films, let alone 13, who'd have seen them? Anyway, in a lot of cases when she's fully clothed her costumes leave so little to the imagination she may as well be naked. Just sayin'. :bounce:

May I speak for the thread in saying we're petitioning for a new category, Admiral. This is your official notice of *mutiny*! 

And I thought I sucked at picking categories? :doh:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I think maybe he was being funny, facetious, something? If she ever made such films, let alone 13, who'd have seen them? Anyway, in a lot of cases when she's fully clothed her costumes leave so little to the imagination she may as well be naked. Just sayin'. :bounce:
> 
> May I speak for the thread in saying we're petitioning for a new category, Admiral. This is your official notice of *mutiny*!
> 
> And I thought I sucked at picking categories? :doh:



After we put the Admiral in his lifeboat and cast him adrift, I'm throwing his little breadfruit plants in the water after him too!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 14, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I think maybe he was being funny, facetious, something? If she ever made such films, let alone 13, who'd have seen them? Anyway, in a lot of cases when she's fully clothed her costumes leave so little to the imagination she may as well be naked. Just sayin'. :bounce:


I know she wasn't naked in Alexander. Technically there are three others I know of she had no nudity in.



> May I speak for the thread in saying we're petitioning for a new category, Admiral. This is your official notice of *mutiny*!
> 
> And I thought I sucked at picking categories? :doh:


I was trying to stump the group, I guess. Didn't I read somewhere that stumping the category gets me naked pictures of Bea Arthur, or a month subscription to a paysite of my choice? Pooh-pooh on me then 

If you wish to change the category, please do so. Not trying to be a pain. :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

How about if we just stick with the theme of movies with Angelina Jolie (any movie that she was in). 


1. A Mighty Heart


----------



## cnk2cav (Jul 14, 2008)

movies with Angelina Jolie (any movie that she was in). 


1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

movies with Angelina Jolie (any movie that she was in). 

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2008)

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf

4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf

4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf

4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with Angelina Jolie

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with Angelina Jolie

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds


----------



## moore2me (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with Angelina Jolie

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds

9. Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with Angelina Jolie

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds
9. Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow
10. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## cnk2cav (Jul 14, 2008)

Movies with Angelina Jolie

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds
9. Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. Taking Lives


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 14, 2008)

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds
9. Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. Taking Lives
12. Shark Tale


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

1. A Mighty Heart
2. Mr & Mrs Smith
3. Beowolf
4. Laura Croft: Tomb Raider
5. The Bone Collector
6. Hackers
7. Wanted
8. Gone in Sixty Seconds
9. Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. Taking Lives
12. Shark Tale
13. The Fever

*
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind*


----------



## Paquito (Jul 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre

3. Jesus' Son


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre

3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal

5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding
9. The Holiday


----------



## Paquito (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding
9. The Holiday
10. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding
9. The Holiday
10. Kung Fu Panda

11. King Kong - " . . . 'Twas beauty that killed the beast."


----------



## mango (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jack Black

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding
9. The Holiday
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. King Kong - " . . . 'Twas beauty that killed the beast."

*12. Bob Roberts*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Be Kind Rewind
2. Nacho Libre
3. Jesus' Son
4. Shallow Hal
5. School of Rock
6. Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny
7. Saving Silverman
8. Margot at the Wedding
9. The Holiday
10. Kung Fu Panda
11. King Kong - " . . . 'Twas beauty that killed the beast."

12. Bob Roberts

13. I Still Know What You Did Last Summer

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN

Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49
6. The Road To Terabithia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies
> 
> 1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
> 2. Terminator 2
> ...



7. Strange Wilderness


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49
6. The Road To Terabithia 
7. Strange Wilderness
8. Walk the Line (this is really a great movie)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49
6. The Road To Terabithia 
7. Strange Wilderness
8. Walk the Line (this is really a great movie)

9. Flags of Our Fathers


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies
> 
> 1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
> 2. Terminator 2
> ...


Striptease


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49
6. The Road To Terabithia
7. Strange Wilderness
8. Walk the Line (this is really a great movie)

9. Flags of Our Fathers
10. Striptease
11. The Faculty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies

1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
2. Terminator 2
3. Firewall
4. We Are Marshall
5. Ladder 49
6. The Road To Terabithia
7. Strange Wilderness
8. Walk the Line (this is really a great movie)
9. Flags of Our Fathers
10. Striptease
11. The Faculty
12. Balls of Fury


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Patrick movies
> 
> 1. The Marine (.....Everybody down.)
> 2. Terminator 2
> ...



13. Charlies Angels - Full Throttle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

*MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES*

1. Dances with wolves


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2.Independence Day


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 16, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2.Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES
> 
> 1. Dances with wolves
> 2.Independence Day
> 3. Tiger Warsaw




4. Nola


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 16, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2.Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford


----------



## moore2me (Jul 17, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford

7. O'Pioneers!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford
7. O'Pioneers!
8. Crazy Like a Fox


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 17, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford
7. O'Pioneers!
8. Crazy Like a Fox

9. Passion Fish (A classic! Loved Alfre Woodard in this too.)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

MARY MCDONNELL MOVIES

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford
7. O'Pioneers!
8. Crazy Like a Fox

9. Passion Fish (A classic! Loved Alfre Woodard in this too.)
10. Sneakers


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford
7. O'Pioneers!
8. Crazy Like a Fox
9. Passion Fish (A classic! Loved Alfre Woodard in this too.)
10. Sneakers
11. Blue Chips (gotta love her and Nick Nolte go at it)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Dances with wolves
2. Independence Day
3. Tiger Warsaw
4. Nola
5. Donnie Darko
6. Mumford
7. O'Pioneers!
8. Crazy Like a Fox
9. Passion Fish (A classic! Loved Alfre Woodard in this too.)
10. Sneakers
11. Blue Chips (gotta love her and Nick Nolte go at it)
12.Grand Canyon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. Dances with wolves
> 2. Independence Day
> 3. Tiger Warsaw
> 4. Nola
> ...



13. Matewan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

*ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES*

1. About Last Night


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night

2. Must Love Dogs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES
> 
> 1. About Last Night
> 
> 2. Must Love Dogs



3. The Flintstones


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big

5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big

5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6.Miracle On 34th Street


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big
5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6. Miracle On 34th Street
7. He Said, She Said


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big
5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6. Miracle On 34th Street
7. He Said, She Said
8. The Ring Two


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big
5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6. Miracle On 34th Street
7. He Said, She Said
8. The Ring Two
9. Sweet Hearts Dance


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big
5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6. Miracle On 34th Street
7. He Said, She Said
8. The Ring Two
9. Sweet Hearts Dance
10. Heart and Souls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES
> 
> 1. About Last Night
> 2. Must Love Dogs
> ...



11. From the hip


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

ELIZABETH PERKINS MOVIES

1. About Last Night
2. Must Love Dogs
3. The Flinstones
4. Big
5. Jiminy Glick in Lalawood
6. Miracle On 34th Street
7. He Said, She Said
8. The Ring Two
9. Sweet Hearts Dance
10. Heart and Souls 
11. From the hip
12. Enid is Sleeping
13. Love at Large


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
> 2. Bridget Jones Diary



3. Then She Found Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
> 2. Bridget Jones Diary
> ...



5. Valmont


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee 
5. Valmont

6. Pride and Prejudice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
> 2. Bridget Jones Diary
> ...



7. Where The Truth Lies


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee
5. Valmont
6. Pride and Prejudice
7. Where The Truth Lies
8. Love Actually


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee 
5. Valmont
6. Pride and Prejudice 
7. Where The Truth Lies
8. What a Girl Wants
9. Love Actually


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
> 2. Bridget Jones Diary
> ...



10. The English Patient


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee 
5. Valmont
6. Pride and Prejudice 
7. Where The Truth Lies
8. What a Girl Wants
9. Love Actually
10. The English Patient

11. Shakespeare in Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee 
5. Valmont
6. Pride and Prejudice 
7. Where The Truth Lies
8. What a Girl Wants
9. Love Actually
10. The English Patient
11. Shakespeare in Love
12. A Month in the Country


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: COLIN FIRTH

1. Mamma Mia! (2008)
2. Bridget Jones Diary 
3. Then She Found Me
4. Nanny McPhee 
5. Valmont
6. Pride and Prejudice 
7. Where The Truth Lies
8. What a Girl Wants
9. Love Actually
10. The English Patient
11. Shakespeare in Love
12. A Month in the Country

13. The Girl With The Pearl Earring

________________________________________________________

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.
> 
> 1. The Grapes of Wrath
> 2. Little House on the Prairie
> ...



5. Pure Country


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs 
5. Pure Country
6. Farmboy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs 
5. Pure Country
6. Farmboy
7. Children of the Corn


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs 
5. Pure Country
6. Farmboy
7. Children of the Corn
8. Country -- Jessica Lang and Sam Shepard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.
> 
> 1. The Grapes of Wrath
> 2. Little House on the Prairie
> ...



9. Days of Heaven


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs 
5. Pure Country
6. Farmboy
7. Children of the Corn
8. Country -- Jessica Lang and Sam Shepard 
9. Days of Heaven

10. Of Mice and Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.
> 
> 1. The Grapes of Wrath
> 2. Little House on the Prairie
> ...



11, A day with Farmer John - 2000


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.

1. The Grapes of Wrath
2. Little House on the Prairie
3. Field of Dreams
4. Signs 
5. Pure Country
6. Farmboy
7. Children of the Corn
8. Country -- Jessica Lang and Sam Shepard 
9. Days of Heaven
10. Of Mice and Men
11. A day with Farmer John - 2000
12. A Thousand Acres


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Next Category: Movies dealing with farming or farmers.
> 
> 1. The Grapes of Wrath
> 2. Little House on the Prairie
> ...



13. The Adventures of Ma and Pa Kettle (yep, it's a movie!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

*GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name*

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney



3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney 
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone
5. The Three Musketeers----Queen Anne


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
> ...



6. The Marsh - Claire Holloway


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone
5. The Three Musketeers----Queen Anne 
6. The Marsh - Claire Holloway
7. The Grave (1996) .... Jordan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
> ...



8. Kimberly - Kimberly


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone
5. The Three Musketeers----Queen Anne 
6. The Marsh - Claire Holloway
7. The Grave (1996) .... Jordan 
8. Kimberly - Kimberly 
9. Crazy Eights (2006) .... Beth Patterson


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
> ...



10. Manifesto - Tina


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone
5. The Three Musketeers----Queen Anne 
6. The Marsh - Claire Holloway
7. The Grave (1996) .... Jordan 
8. Kimberly - Kimberly 
9. Crazy Eights (2006) .... Beth Patterson 

10. Manifesto - Tina
11. The Marsh (2006) .... Claire Holloway


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
> ...



**Maria, The Marsh was already used in #6 ^^


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name

1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
3. Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken - Sonora Webster
4. Body Snatchers (1993) .... Marti Malone
5. The Three Musketeers----Queen Anne 
6. The Marsh - Claire Holloway
7. The Grave (1996) .... Jordan 
8. Kimberly - Kimberly 
9. Crazy Eights (2006) .... Beth Patterson 
10. Manifesto - Tina
11. If looks could kill - Mariska
12. The Librarian: Return to King Solomon's Mines .... Emily Davenport


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GABRIELLE ANWAR MOVIES *and* her Character Name
> 
> 1. Scent of a Woman - 'Donna'
> 2. Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead---Dagney
> ...



13. For Love or Money - Andi Hart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

*SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME*

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME
> 
> 1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
> 2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
> 3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper



4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME
> 
> 1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
> 2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
> ...



6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate

7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda

9. Dune ('84 Version) - Chani


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda
9. Dune ('84 Version) - Chani
10. Living the Dream (2006) .... Brenda


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda
9. Dune ('84 Version) - Chani
10. Living the Dream (2006) .... Brenda
11. Fatal Instinct...Lola Cain


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda
9. Dune ('84 Version) - Chani
10. Living the Dream (2006) .... Brenda
11. Fatal Instinct...Lola Cain
12. No Way Out---Susan Atwell


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

SEAN YOUNG MOVIES *AND* HER CHARACTER NAME

1. Wall Street - Kate Gekko
2. Before I Say Goodbye .... Nell MacDermott Cauliff
3. Stripes... MP Louise Cooper
4. Once Upon A Crime - Phoebe
5. Bladerunner- Rachel (but of course!)
6. The Man Who Came Back - Kate
7. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ray Finkel
8. Dating in L.A. - Brenda
9. Dune ('84 Version) - Chani
10. Living the Dream (2006) .... Brenda
11. Fatal Instinct...Lola Cain
12. No Way Out---Susan Atwell

13. The Garden - Miss Grace Chapman

_________________________________________________

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.
> 
> 1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
> 2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs



3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery

5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery

5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction


----------



## moore2me (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction

9. Satan - The Passion of the Christ


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction
9. Satan - The Passion of the Christ
10. Patrick Bateman - american Psycho


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction
9. Satan - The Passion of the Christ
10. Patrick Bateman - american Psycho

11. Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs 
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction
9. Satan - The Passion of the Christ
10. Patrick Bateman - american Psycho
11. Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
12. Alonzo Harris | Denzel Washington, Training Day


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 22, 2008)

Next Challenge : Name your favorite movie villans and the the movie that they wrecked havoc in.

1. Nurse Ratched - One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Silence of the Lambs
3. Cyrus the Virus - ConAir
4. Annie Wilkes - Misery
5. Cruella Deville - One Hundred and One Dalmations
6. Fairy Godmother - Shrek 2
7. Norman Bates - Psycho
8. Alex Forrest - Fatal Attraction
9. Satan - The Passion of the Christ
10. Patrick Bateman - american Psycho
11. Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
12. Alonzo Harris | Denzel Washington, Training Day

13. The Wicked Witch of the West - The Wizard of Oz

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)


----------



## todd311 (Jul 22, 2008)

Does Brians Song count? (Brian Piccolo)

I realize his adversity is Dying, & he never really overcame that one,,, but,,, you know.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!)
8. Schindler's List


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!) 
8. Schindler's List

9. Hotel Rwanda (Well, a few were able to overcome adversity , no thanks to the UN and most of the other nations.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!) 
8. Schindler's List
9. Hotel Rwanda (Well, a few were able to overcome adversity , no thanks to the UN and most of the other nations.)
10. The Elephant Man


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!) 
8. Schindler's List
9. Hotel Rwanda (Well, a few were able to overcome adversity , no thanks to the UN and most of the other nations.)
10. The Elephant Man
11. Apollo 13

That counts right? I'm a space nerd.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!) 
8. Schindler's List
9. Hotel Rwanda (Well, a few were able to overcome adversity , no thanks to the UN and most of the other nations.)
10. The Elephant Man
11. Apollo 13 . . . . ."Houston, We have a problem."

12. The Titanic (a few were able to overcome this adversity too)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Movies about people who overcame real life adversity.

1. The Miracle Worker (Helen Keller)
2. Brian's Song ( Brian Piccolo)
3. The Pursuit Of Happiness ( Chris Gardner )starring Will Smith
4. The Legend of Bagger Vance
5. I Am Sam
6. We Are Marshall
7. Black Book (It's an amazing film!) 
8. Schindler's List
9. Hotel Rwanda (Well, a few were able to overcome adversity , no thanks to the UN and most of the other nations.)
10. The Elephant Man
11. Apollo 13 . . . . ."Houston, We have a problem."

12. The Titanic (a few were able to overcome this adversity too)
13. The World's Fastest Indian


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple

2. Crash


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple

2. Crash

3. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in).


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in).
7. Remember the Titans


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in) ***
7. Remember the Titans

8. Ship of Fools

** Man Bafta1, that was a tough world according to what the movie showed. The street thugs did not show much mercy for the young and had no problems, even enjoyed, beating someone. Looked like unemployment was pretty severe as well. I hope things are a little better now.*


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism
> 
> 1. The Color Purple
> 2. Crash
> ...



To grow up in the north in the '80s was bloody hard... The film doesn't even show the rain that I remember from my childhood; it makes things all the more grey, all the more miserable. What you see in the film is called "yob culture", (it's "boy" spelled backwards, to imply inversion). And it's more rife now than it was then. A hundred miles north of London, you see so many similar problems to the ones shown in the film, even now. Things are a lot better now because I emigrated!

9. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in) *
7. Remember the Titans

8. Ship of Fools
9.Driving Miss Daisey
10. Ghosts Of Mississippi


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism
> 
> 1. The Color Purple
> 2. Crash
> ...



11. Billy Jack


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in) *
7. Remember the Titans
8. Ship of Fools
9. Driving Miss Daisey
10. Ghosts Of Mississippi 
11. Billy Jack
12. Ghost's of Mississippi


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism
> 
> 1. The Color Purple
> 2. Crash
> ...



13. A Family Thing


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Racism

1. The Color Purple
2. Crash
3. To Kill A Mockingbird
4. Schindler's List
5. Fried Green Tomatoes
6. This is England... (this is what I grew up in) *
7. Remember the Titans
8. Ship of Fools
9. Driving Miss Daisey
10. Ghosts Of Mississippi 
11. Billy Jack
12. Ghost's of Mississippi - *Moore's comment: How about I replace this GofM with Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee?*


BBW Betty said:


> 13. A Family Thing






mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title
> 
> 1. American Pie
> 2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson



*3. Fried Green Tomatoes*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes

4. Chocolat


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie
*2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson*
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8. Tortilla Soup

Mariac I think you were thinking this was the music thread no? Across the Universe was the movie that was in. Got a replacement?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with a Food Word in the Title

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8. Tortilla Soup
9. Hero 

Sandwich, that is.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 23, 2008)

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8. Tortilla Soup
9. Hero 

10. A Clockwork Orange
11. Children of the Corn


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8. Tortilla Soup
9. Hero 

10. A Clockwork Orange
11. Children of the Corn
12. There's A Girl In My Soup


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 24, 2008)

1. American Pie
2. Strawberry Fields Forever - Jim Sturgess & Joe Anderson
3. Fried Green Tomatoes
4. Chocolat
5. Orange County
6. Mystic Pizza
7. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8. Tortilla Soup
9. Hero 
10. A Clockwork Orange
11. Children of the Corn
12. There's A Girl In My Soup
13. Bananas

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris*[/QUOTE]

1. Forget Paris


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris[/quote]

1. Forget Paris

2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)


----------



## ioanamaria (Jul 24, 2008)

American Pie- all series


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris[/quote]

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris[/quote]

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code

6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series *(you sure about this one? I didn't think that it was at all in France)*
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code
6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
7. Le Samourai
8. Casablanca (in flashbacks)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series (you sure about this one? I didn't think that it was at all in France)
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code
6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
7. Le Samourai
8. Casablanca (in flashbacks)
9. Moulin Rouge


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris
> 
> 1. Forget Paris
> 2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
> ...


*10. Superman II (when Superman takes the Eiffel Tower cable car out into space to blow up the nuke)*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series (you sure about this one? I didn't think that it was at all in France)
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code
6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
7. Le Samourai
8. Casablanca (in flashbacks)
9. Moulin Rouge
10. Superman II (when Superman takes the Eiffel Tower cable car out into space to blow up the nuke)
11. A Woman is a Woman (Une femme est une femme)


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 24, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris
> 
> 1. Forget Paris
> 2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
> ...



12. Whoa! No one said Three Colours!!!???? Or Last Tango in Paris??? So many great films made in Paris!

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 24, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> 12. Whoa! No one said Three Colours!!!???? Or Last Tango in Paris??? So many great films made in Paris!
> 
> Next: films set in Roma!
> 
> 1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)



Not to mention Breathless (A bout de souffle) or Les Amants du Pont Neuf.

Ok, 
Next Baker's Dozen: Films Set in Roma

1. Roman Holiday
2. La Dolce Vita


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by cute_obese_girl 
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Films set/shot in Paris

1. Forget Paris
2. A View to A Kill (the part where Grace Jones jumps off the Eiffel Tower)
3. American Pie all series (you sure about this one? I didn't think that it was at all in France)
4. Rush Hour 3
5. The Da Vinci Code
6. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
7. Le Samourai
8. Casablanca (in flashbacks)
9. Moulin Rouge
10. Superman II (when Superman takes the Eiffel Tower cable car out into space to blow up the nuke)
11. A Woman is a Woman (Une femme est une femme) 
12. Whoa! No one said Three Colours!!!???? Or Last Tango in Paris??? So many great films made in Paris!

13. A Tale of Two Cities

______________________________________________________

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*

2. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone

* Bafta1, I would have to disagree with you about this being the most romantic film ever. In fact this may be a good category to use in the future. For romantic films I liked *Dr. Zhivago*, Love Story, and some of the old muscials like Camelot or Brigadoon.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*

2. La Dolce Vita

3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone

4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next: films set in Roma!
> 
> 1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
> 2. La Dolce Vita
> ...





moore2me said:


> * Bafta1, I would have to disagree with you about this being the most romantic film ever. In fact this may be a good category to use in the future. For romantic films I liked *Dr. Zhivago*, Love Story, and some of the old muscials like Camelot or Brigadoon.



You're right. I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe it's not the most romantic film ever... I was just swept away by black and white, by Rome, and by the fairy-tale theme of the princess and the pauper... 

6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula

9. Spartacus
______________________________________________________________



Bafta1 said:


> You're right. I don't know what I was thinking. Maybe it's not the most romantic film ever... I was just swept away by black and white, by Rome, and by the fairy-tale theme of the princess and the pauper...
> 
> *6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I have my own ideas about really depressing films - *Hotel Rwanda* has got to be up on the top of the list, especially because it is a real story.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula

9. Spartacus
10. Three Coins In The Fountain


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula
9. Spartacus
10. Three Coins In the Fountain

11. Ben Hur


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula
9. Spartacus
10. Three Coins In the Fountain

11. Ben Hur
12. Ocean's 12


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Next: films set in Roma!

1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
2. La Dolce Vita
3. The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone
4. Angels and Demons ( I know it's not out yet, but I just finished the book, and really liked it.)
5. Gladiator
6. Bicycle Thieves (Now that was the most depressing film I ever saw)
7. Fellini's Satyricon
8. Caligula
9. Spartacus
10. Three Coins In the Fountain
11. Ben Hur
12. Ocean's 12
13. Munich


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner

1. Swing Vote


----------



## runnerman (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next: films set in Roma!
> 
> 1. Roman Holiday (The most romantic film ever)*
> 2. La Dolce Vita
> ...





2. Bull Durham


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams

4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger
9. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger
9. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves

10. Mr. Brooks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger
9. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
10. Mr. Brooks
11. Rumor Has It


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote 
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger
9. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
10. Mr. Brooks
11. Rumor Has It
12. Tin Cup


----------



## Fairia (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Kevin Costner
1. Swing Vote
2. Bull Durham
3. Field of Dreams
4. Open Range
5. Waterwrold
6. Silverado
7. Dances with Wolves
8. The Upside of Anger
9. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
10. Mr. Brooks
11. Rumor Has It
12. Tin Cup
13. The BodyGuard

Ahh, my turn!

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated movies with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

Fairia said:


> Ahh, my turn!
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated movies with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
> 1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)



Fairia, This new movie category confuses me. (I agree this is not hard to do, but....) How can there be many animated movies with the celebrity doing their own voice?

I am familiar with animated or computer generated movies with celebrities doing their character's voice. Such as in Grendel with Anthony Hopkins and Angelina Jolie, or when Tom Hanks does several characters in Polar Express. But in these cases the celebrities are not playing themselves - they are playing a character.

I can't imagine that there are 13 movies that are animated, the celebrity is playing themselves (not a character) and doing their own voice over.

Maybe we should get you to change this challenge to another category?

M2M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Fairia, This new movie category confuses me. (I agree this is not hard to do, but....) How can there be many animated movies with the celebrity doing their own voice?
> 
> I am familiar with animated or computer generated movies with celebrities doing their character's voice. Such as in Grendel with Anthony Hopkins and Angelina Jolie, or when Tom Hanks does several characters in Polar Express. But in these cases the celebrities are not playing themselves - they are playing a character.
> 
> ...



I agree with M2M ...this topic will never fly...much too difficult...can you choose a more simplistic category, F??

Chik


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here, let me help out a bit


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated *CARTOONS* with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)
2. Tom Brady (Family Guy)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated CARTOONS with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)
2. Tom Brady (Family Guy)
3. Leonard Nimoy (Futurama)
4. Lucy Liu (Futurama)
5. David Crosby (The Simpsons 1993)
6. Gene Simons (The Family Guy 2002-2005)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep I have to agree, this category is just too complicated, please change it.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Here, let me help out a bit
> 
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated *CARTOONS* with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
> ...



3. John Waters (The Simpsons)
4. Red Hot Chili Peppers (The Simpsons)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> 3. John Waters (The Simpsons)
> 4. Red Hot Chili Peppers (The Simpsons)




Alexandrea Borstein/Lois Griffin - (Family Guy)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated CARTOONS with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)
2. Tom Brady (Family Guy)
3. Leonard Nimoy (Futurama)
4. Lucy Liu (Futurama)
5. David Crosby (The Simpsons 1993)
6. Gene Simons (The Family Guy 2002-2005)
7. John Waters (The Simpsons)
8. Red Hot Chili Peppers (The Simpsons) 
9. Billy Joe Armstrong (The Simpsons Movie)
10. Jay Leno (South Park)
11. Stephen Hawking (The Simpsons)
12. Tito Puente (The Simpsons)
13. Joe Frazier (The Simpsons)


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers*


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Animated CARTOONS with celebrity voice over roles (as themselves)
1. Tom Hanks (The Simpsons Movie)
2. Tom Brady (Family Guy)
3. Leonard Nimoy (Futurama)
4. Lucy Liu (Futurama)
5. David Crosby (The Simpsons 1993)
6. Gene Simons (The Family Guy 2002-2005)
7. John Waters (The Simpsons)
8. Red Hot Chili Peppers (The Simpsons)
9. (This is bloody complicated!) Michael Jackson in the Simpsons, (Although I think he played a down-and-out, homeless musician... Pretty accurate really)...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers


----------



## Bafta1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha! Two went up in the time I was writing mine. Sorry for screwing up. I don't have a clue who John Reilly is, so I'll sit this one out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog


**Bafta - feel free to use the internet and look him up if you don't know any movies by this actor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. *Walk Hard *- The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Gangs of New York


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago
6. *Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly
> 
> 1. The Step-Brothers
> 2. Year of the Dog
> 3. *Walk Hard *- The Dewey Cox Story



4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago
6. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
7. The Perfect Storm
8. The Aviator


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly
> 
> 1. The Step-Brothers
> 2. Year of the Dog
> ...



Thanks, G/f!

9. Criminal


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by sugar and spice 
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago
6. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
7. The Perfect Storm
8. The Aviator 

Thanks, G/f!
9. Criminal
10. Boogie Nights




Bafta1 said:


> Ha! Two went up in the time I was writing mine. Sorry for screwing up. I don't have a clue who John Reilly is, so I'll sit this one out.



Bafta1, I think John Reilly's best work was in Gangs of New York & Magnolia. You should watch one of these.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Originally Posted by sugar and spice
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly
> 
> 1. The Step-Brothers
> ...



11. We're No Angels


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago
6. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
7. The Perfect Storm
8. The Aviator
9. Criminal
10. Boogie Nights
11. We're No Angels
12. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: John C. Reilly

1. The Step-Brothers
2. Year of the Dog
3. Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story
4. Never Been Kissed
5. Chicago
6. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
7. The Perfect Storm
8. The Aviator
9. Criminal
10. Boogie Nights
11. We're No Angels
12. What's Eating Gilbert Grape

13. Magnolia
____________________________________

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 27, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago

2. Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.
> 
> 1. Dr. Zhivago
> 2. Sense and Sensibility
> ...



7. Pretty Woman


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come
9. The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come
9. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
10. *The King and I*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come
9. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
10. The King and I
11. Truly, Madly, Deeply


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come
9. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
10. The King and I
11. Truly, Madly, Deeply
12. Cold Mountain


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: Name your favorite Romantic movie.

1. Dr. Zhivago
2. Sense and Sensibility
3. 3-Iron
4. Moonstruck
5. Sleepless In Seattle
6. Titanic
7. Pretty Woman
8. What Dreams May Come
9. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
10. The King and I
11. Truly, Madly, Deeply
12. Cold Mountain

13. Love Story

______________________________________

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.
> 
> 1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.
> 
> 2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl.



3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....??


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....??  

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 28, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

__________________


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

9. Panic - I really expected a lot more from a Jodie Foster movie, and was mad after watching the whole movie and seeing that it mostly took place inside a tiny room....Although the movie was very well done.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 29, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

9. Panic - I really expected a lot more from a Jodie Foster movie, and was mad after watching the whole movie and seeing that it mostly took place inside a tiny room....Although the movie was very well done.

10. Fight Club - because its all true, we are sheep to the banks/government the only way up is a revolution


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

9. Panic - I really expected a lot more from a Jodie Foster movie, and was mad after watching the whole movie and seeing that it mostly took place inside a tiny room....Although the movie was very well done.

10. Fight Club - because its all true, we are sheep to the banks/government the only way up is a revolution

*11. The Wickerman - I hated it because the whole plot was dumb and the ending was even worse, the entire thing made absolutely no sense. I kept watching it too see if it would get better and it never did. Nicholas Cage should have been embarassed to have even stared in it!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....?? 

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

9. Panic - I really expected a lot more from a Jodie Foster movie, and was mad after watching the whole movie and seeing that it mostly took place inside a tiny room....Although the movie was very well done.

10. Fight Club - because its all true, we are sheep to the banks/government the only way up is a revolution

11. The Wickerman - I hated it because the whole plot was dumb and the ending was even worse, the entire thing made absolutely no sense. I kept watching it too see if it would get better and it never did. Nicholas Cage should have been embarassed to have even stared in it!

12. No Country for Old Men - with such high praise and good reviews, I thought this would be a good movie.... but, alas, I was bored out of my mind and did not like the ending at all. What made me mad was that I had to spend money on this movie that I did not like.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 30, 2008)

Next challenge: The movie that made you the maddest & why.

1. Hotel Rwanda - Useless, brutual killing of innocents while the whole watched and did nothing. A true story too.

2. Brazil - I didn't like the ending! It really upsets me when a movie ends like that - I'm a happy ending kinda girl

3. Unfaithful - I have real BIG issues with infidelity (and I love love LOVE Richard and Diane..) AND the ending really left me thinking...AND....AND....??

4. American Beauty - This movie PISSED ME OFF!!!!! Just when Kevin Spacey's character was going to be happy, he gets killed! GRRRRRRRR

5. The Wind That Shakes The Barley - Shows the hostility between Ireland and England in the early 1900's. Sad when both sides did bad things to good people.

6. Trade - It is appalling for children to be sold into sexual slavery

7. City of Angels - for the exact same reason listed for #4, just replace Kevin Spacey with Meg Ryan.

8. The Descent - I have claustrophobia. Being eaten alive doesn't appeal to me either. I am in poor physical condition and fat. I can't believe that the women in this movie (who do not have these "attributes") are so stoopid as to get in this situation.

9. Panic - I really expected a lot more from a Jodie Foster movie, and was mad after watching the whole movie and seeing that it mostly took place inside a tiny room....Although the movie was very well done.

10. Fight Club - because its all true, we are sheep to the banks/government the only way up is a revolution

11. The Wickerman - I hated it because the whole plot was dumb and the ending was even worse, the entire thing made absolutely no sense. I kept watching it too see if it would get better and it never did. Nicholas Cage should have been embarassed to have even stared in it!

12. No Country for Old Men - with such high praise and good reviews, I thought this would be a good movie.... but, alas, I was bored out of my mind and did not like the ending at all. What made me mad was that I had to spend money on this movie that I did not like.

13. Charlie Wilson's War - More heroes blood squandered by the nearsighted cowardice of bureaucrats. What might have been had we finished what we started?

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 30, 2008)

Dah Ernest beat me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Dah Ernest beat me.



Unclear; is that a request or a concession?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee

3. An Inconvenient Truth - (If we recognize we have a problem, perhaps we will do something about it.)


Originally Posted by cute_obese_girl 
Dah Ernest beat me. 

Unclear; is that a request or a concession? Perhaps it is a compliment.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
*5. Iron Man *


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man 

6. King of Kings


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man 
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man 
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple

8. The Miracle Worker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man 
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Shakespeare in Love


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 31, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Shakespeare in Love

10. Gandhi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Shakespeare in Love
10. Gandhi
*11. TERMINATOR 3*


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jul 31, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Shakespeare in Love
10. Gandhi
11. TERMINATOR 3 

12. Logan's Run


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Next category - Movies that give us hope for the future

1. Pay It Forward
2. Akeelah and the Bee
3. An Inconvenient Truth
4. Back To The Future
5. Iron Man
6. King of Kings
7. The Color Purple
8. The Miracle Worker
9. Shakespeare in Love
10. Gandhi
11. TERMINATOR 3 
12. Logan's Run
13. The Hurricane


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event

3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator

5. Raging Bull


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull

6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby 

8. Cinderella Man


----------



## Isa (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby 
8. Cinderella Man
9. Girlfight


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby
8. Cinderella Man
9. Girlfight
10. The Prize Fighter (Tim Conway, Don Knotts!)


----------



## mango (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby
8. Cinderella Man
9. Girlfight
10. The Prize Fighter (Tim Conway, Don Knotts!)

*11. The Great White Hype*


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby
8. Cinderella Man
9. Girlfight
10. The Prize Fighter (Tim Conway, Don Knotts!)
11. The Great White Hype
12. Every Which Way But Loose (bare-knuckle baby!)

.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Boxing

1. Ali
2. The Main Event
3. The Champ - I like the 1931 version by King Vidor. It stars Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper. Beery won an Academy Award as Best Actor that year for his role in this movie.
4. Gladiator
5. Raging Bull
6. Rocky - ad nauseum (I claim ALL the Rocky movies so this doesn't turn in to a Rocky Baker's dozen)
7. Million Dollar Baby
8. Cinderella Man
9. Girlfight
10. The Prize Fighter (Tim Conway, Don Knotts!)
11. The Great White Hype
12. Every Which Way But Loose (bare-knuckle baby!)
13. Price of Glory

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. Kate and Leopold


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream

3. The Manchurian Candidiate


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

**Like your new avatar M2M!! Really cute 


Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
*5. Van Helsing*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
*7. Constantine's Sword (2008) *


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. Constantine's Sword (2008) 
8. The Painted Veil


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. Constantine's Sword (2008) 
8. The Painted Veil
9. Kate and Leopold (We left out Punkin's post - sorry!)

10.Lackawanna Blues


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. Constantine's Sword (2008) 
8. The Painted Veil
9. Kate and Leopold (We left out Punkin's post - sorry!)
10.Lackawanna Blues
11. The Omen


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. Constantine's Sword (2008) 
8. The Painted Veil
9. Kate and Leopold (We left out Punkin's post - sorry!)
10.Lackawanna Blues
11. The Omen
12. When It Was a Game


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring Liev Schreiber

1. The Ten
2. Scream
3. The Manchurian Candidiate
4. The Sum of All Fears
5. Van Helsing
6. Love in the Time of Cholera
7. Constantine's Sword (2008) 
8. The Painted Veil
9. Kate and Leopold (We left out Punkin's post - sorry!)
10.Lackawanna Blues
11. The Omen
12. When It Was a Game
13. Mixed Nuts (he's in drag!)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer

.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer

2. Heavy Weights - (A bit of trivia, Kenan Thompson was in this movie ten years before he starred as a regular on SNL.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer

2. Heavy Weights - (A bit of trivia, Kenan Thompson was in this movie ten years before he starred as a regular on SNL.)
3. Daddy Day Camp


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights 
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights 
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th 

5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights 
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th 
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 1, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights 
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th 
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me

7. Meatballs


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights 
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th 
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap

9. Meatballs Part II (aka, The Sacrilege, proving sometimes you don't know what you've got til Bill Murray's gone.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap

9. Meatballs Part II (aka, The Sacrilege, proving sometimes you don't know what you've got til Bill Murray's gone.)
10 RV


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies
1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap

9. Meatballs Part II (aka, The Sacrilege, proving sometimes you don't know what you've got til Bill Murray's gone.)
10 RV

11. Dirty Dancing - (Does this count?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies

1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap
9. Meatballs Part II 
10. RV
11. Dirty Dancing
12. Just Before Dawn


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2008)

Next up: Summer sleep-away camp movies

1. Indian Summer
2. Heavy Weights
3. Daddy Day Camp
4. Friday the 13th
5. Sleep-Away Camp (all 3 or 4 of them)
6. Summertime's Calling Me
7. Meatballs
8. The Parent Trap
9. Meatballs Part II 
10. RV
11. Dirty Dancing
12. Just Before Dawn

13. The Adams Family Values
___________________________________

*Next Category: Charles Durning movies* - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Next Category: Charles Durning movies*
> 1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas



2. Tootsie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

**Hi Chikie


Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **Hi Chikie
> 
> 
> Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).
> ...




4. Death and Texas
*

*

*

*


Hey My Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies - Mr. Durning got a star on Hollywood's walk of fame this week. His star is right next to Jimmy Cagney, his idol. Mr. Durning is a WWII hero (having landed on the beach on DDay), a dancer, and a brilliant actor (Dennis Leary's father in Rescue Me).

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End

8. The Hudsucker Proxy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies 

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End
8. The Hudsucker Proxy
9. The Waiter


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies 

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End
8. The Hudsucker Proxy
9. The Waiter

10. Death of a Salesman


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies 

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End
8. The Hudsucker Proxy
9. The Waiter

10. Death of a Salesman
11. Chatham


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End
8. The Hudsucker Proxy
9. The Waiter

10. Death of a Salesman
11. Chatham
12. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Category: Charles Durning movies

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
2. Tootsie
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Death and Texas
5. V.I. Warshawski
6. The Sting
7. River's End
8. The Hudsucker Proxy
9. The Waiter

10. Death of a Salesman
11. Chatham
12. Dog Day Afternoon
13. Forget About it


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands *


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN:* Movies about Cats
> 
> 1. The Cat with Hands



2. Garfield the Cat


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands 
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats
> 
> 1. The Cat with Hands
> 2. Garfield the Cat
> 3. Cats & Dogs



4. The Cat in the Hat


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands 
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs 
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands 
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs 
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance

6. The Aristocats


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands 
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs 
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats

7. Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats

8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats
8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis
9. Born Free


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats
8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis
9. Born Free
10. The Cat from Outer Space


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats
8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis
9. Born Free
10. The Cat from Outer Space
11. Cat People


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats
8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis
9. Born Free
10. The Cat from Outer Space
11. Cat People
12. Cat Woman


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Cats

1. The Cat with Hands
2. Garfield the Cat
3. Cats & Dogs
4. The Cat in the Hat
5. Cats Don't Dance
6. The Aristocats
7. Josie and the Pussycats
8. The Adventures of Milo and Otis
9. Born Free
10. The Cat from Outer Space
11. Cat People
12. Cat Woman
13. Cat's Eye

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity

2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.) 
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.) 
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off

*4. The Untouchables*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables

5. Continental Divide


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide

6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
*7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive
*9. I, Robot*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive
9. I, Robot
10. Eight Men Out


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive
9. I, Robot
10. Eight Men Out
11. Curly Sue


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive
9. I, Robot
10. Eight Men Out
11. Curly Sue
12. Home Alone (The first one)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2008)

Next up: Movies set in Chicago

1. High Fidelity
2. Chicago (That one was too easy lol.)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Untouchables
5. Continental Divide
6. Wayne's World (party time! excellent!)
7. The Relic (monster violence and gore)
8. The Fugitive
9. I, Robot
10. Eight Men Out
11. Curly Sue
12. Home Alone (The first one)
13. Barbershop

Okay, how about movies that take place in Los Angeles? (If this was done before, I yield to the first person to call it and select another category)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential
9. Born in East L.A


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential
9. Born in East L.A

10. Cheech & Chongs Up in Smoke


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential
9. Born in East L.A
10. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke

11. Training Day


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 4, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential
9. Born in East L.A
10. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke

11. Training Day

12. L.A. Story


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies that take place in Los Angeles


1. Escape from LA 
2. Crash
3. Hollywoodland
4. The Big Lebowski
5. The Aviator
6. Sunset Boulevard 
7. Mulholland Dr.
8. L.A. Confidential
9. Born in East L.A
10. Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke

11. Training Day

12. L.A. Story

13. Slums of Beverly Hills

Next up: Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)


----------



## mango (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

*1. The Blues Brothers*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers

2. Ghost Busters


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama
5. Haunted Honeymoon


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama
5. Haunted Honeymoon

6. Animal House (one of the best comedies ever made - Toga, Toga, Toga!)


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama
5. Haunted Honeymoon
6. Animal House (one of the best comedies ever made - Toga, Toga, Toga!)

7. Tommy Boy


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 5, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)
> 
> 1. The Blues Brothers
> 2. Ghost Busters
> ...



8. Billy Madison
9. A Night at the Roxbury
10. Superstar


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama
5. Haunted Honeymoon
6. Animal House (one of the best comedies ever made - Toga, Toga, Toga!)

7. Tommy Boy 

8. Billy Madison
9. A Night at the Roxbury
10. Superstar

11. Taxi


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 5, 2008)

Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)

1. The Blues Brothers
2. Ghost Busters
3. Vacation
4. Baby Mama
5. Haunted Honeymoon
6. Animal House (one of the best comedies ever made - Toga, Toga, Toga!)
7. Tommy Boy
8. Billy Madison
9. A Night at the Roxbury
10. Superstar
11. Taxi

12. Lost in Translation


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Movies starring members of the Saturday Night Live crew (old or new)
> 
> 1. The Blues Brothers
> 2. Ghost Busters
> ...



13. Deuce Bigalow

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: FILMS WITH CIRCUSES
*
1. Big Top Pee-Wee


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses
1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe

8. The Bride


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe

8. The Bride
9. Dumbo


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe

8. The Bride
9. Dumbo 
10. Circus Kid


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe
8. The Bride
9. Dumbo 
10. Circus Kid
11. The Jerk


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe
8. The Bride
9. Dumbo 
10. Circus Kid
11. The Jerk

12. *Beserk* - One of the outstanding qualities of Joan Crawford is she had a strong work ethic. She continued working years after she "peaked" and accepted many roles that would have been beneath most screen divas. She was 62 when she actied in this stinker of a movie, where she worked with a guy in a gorilla suit.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> 12. *Berserk* - One of the outstanding qualities of Joan Crawford is she had a strong work ethic. She continued working years after she "peaked" and accepted many roles that would have been beneath most screen divas. She was 62 when she acted in this stinker of a movie, where she worked with a guy in a gorilla suit.



Just to be clear, was she actually in the gorilla suit with the guy? Or just there was a guy in a gorilla suit in the movie with her? Cuz if it was that first one I gotta see that - and you're right, one HELL of a work ethic! :bow:


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 5, 2008)

Films with Circuses

1. Big Top Pee-Wee
2. Blood Circus
3. Her Elephant Man
4. Big Fish
5. A Flash of Light
6. The Greatest Show On Earth
7. Across the Universe
8. The Bride
9. Dumbo
10. Circus Kid
11. The Jerk
12. Beserk

13.*Final Destination 3*

*NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)*

1. Shallow Hal


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 5, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz

4. Last Holiday


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies

.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy
9. Waiting to Exhale - Loretta Devine


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy
9. Waiting to Exhale - Loretta Devine
10. Evan Almight - John Goodman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy
9. Waiting to Exhale - Loretta Devine
10. Evan Almighty - John Goodman
*11. Beauty Shop - Queen Latifah*


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy
9. Waiting to Exhale - Loretta Devine
10. Evan Almighty - John Goodman
11. Beauty Shop - Queen Latifah

12. *Norbert - Eddie Murphy*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT: FILMS FEATURING SSBBW/BBW's (in starring roles)

1. Shallow Hal
2. Hairspray
3. Phat Girlz
4. Last Holiday
5. Misery
6. The Cemetery Club - Lainie Kazan
7. Sugar Babies
8. Cool Runnings - John Candy
9. Waiting to Exhale - Loretta Devine
10. Evan Almighty - John Goodman
11. Beauty Shop - Queen Latifah
12. Norbert - Eddie Murphy

13. Babycakes - Ricki Lake

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3, Dorf Goes Fishing


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3, Dorf Goes Fishing

4. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3, Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too! 
6. The Fishing Trip


----------



## moore2me (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too! 
6. The Fishing Trip

7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too! 
6. The Fishing Trip
7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."
8. Gone Fishin' - Perhaps the worst fishing movie ever


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too!
6. The Fishing Trip
7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."
8. Gone Fishin' - Perhaps the worst fishing movie ever

9. Grumpy Old Men
10. Grumpier Old Men


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too!
6. The Fishing Trip
7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."
8. Gone Fishin' - Perhaps the worst fishing movie ever

9. Grumpy Old Men
10. Grumpier Old Men
11. Big Fish


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too!
6. The Fishing Trip
7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."
8. Gone Fishin' - Perhaps the worst fishing movie ever
9. Grumpy Old Men
10. Grumpier Old Men
11. Jindabyne
12. Big Fish


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Movies about fishing

1. The Old Man and the Sea
2. A River Runs Through It
3. Dorf Goes Fishing
4. The Perfect Storm
5. Jaws - Sharks are fish too!
6. The Fishing Trip
7. Moby Dick - Perhaps the best fishing story ever written . . . "Call me Ishmael."
8. Gone Fishin' - Perhaps the worst fishing movie ever
9. Grumpy Old Men
10. Grumpier Old Men
11. Jindabyne
12. Big Fish
13. Fishing With John

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn


----------



## mango (Aug 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 

*3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2008)

mango said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians
> 
> 1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
> 2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn
> 3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley



4. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6. Mamma Mia! - ABBA


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians
> 
> 1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
> 2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn
> ...



That one's not a biopic as it's not actually about ABBA. Pick another one mariac.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6.La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians
> 
> 1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
> 2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday

9. The Rose - modeled after Janis Joplin


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 7, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Biopics about musicians

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday
9. The Rose - modeled after Janis Joplin
10. The Doors - about The Doors of course


----------



## mango (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn 
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting 
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday
9. The Rose - modeled after Janis Joplin
10. The Doors - about The Doors of course 

*11. Ray - Ray Charles*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday
9. The Rose - modeled after Janis Joplin
10. The Doors - about The Doors of course
11. Ray - Ray Charles

12. Bird - Charlie "Bird" Parker - A classic!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Walk the Line - Johnny Cash
2. Coal Miner's Daugher - Loretta Lynn
3. Elvis Meets Nixon - Elvis Presley
4. What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner
5. Love Me or Leave Me - Doris Day as Ruth Etting
6. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
7. Sid and Nancy - Sid Vicious of the Sex Pistols
8. Lady Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday
9. The Rose - modeled after Janis Joplin
10. The Doors - about The Doors of course
11. Ray - Ray Charles
12. Bird - Charlie "Bird" Parker - A classic!
13. Selena - Selena 


Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

5. Catch-22 - "That's some catch, that Catch-22."


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22

7. Quills


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade _(1996)_ Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade _(1996)_ Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton

9. The Caine Mutiny


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade (1996) Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton
9. The Caine Mutiny

10. *The Butterfly Effect*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Next up: Movies about mental illness.

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade (1996) Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton
9. The Caine Mutiny
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. As Good As It Gets


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade (1996) Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton
9. The Caine Mutiny
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. As Good As It Gets
12. Mr. Jones


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

1. Sybil
2. A Beautiful Mind
3. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
4. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
5. Orion's Cloud
6. Catch 22
7. Quill
8. Sling Blade (1996) Director/Actor: Billy Bob Thornton
9. The Caine Mutiny
10. The Butterfly Effect
11. As Good As It Gets
12. Mr. Jones
13. Schizophrenia


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan 
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger

9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger
9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)

10. The Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger
9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)
10. The Swiss Family Robinson
11. The Princess Bride


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger
9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)
10. The Swiss Family Robinson
11. The Princess Bride
12. The Goonies


----------



## moore2me (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger
9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)
10. The Swiss Family Robinson
11. The Princess Bride
12. The Goonies

13. Muppet Treasure Island

_______________________________________________________

Mext Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Pirates

1. Nim's Island
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. Treasure Island
4. Blackbeard: Terror at Sea
5. Peter Pan
6. The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything: A VeggieTales Movie
7. The Pirates Of Penzance
8. Jolly Roger
9. The World According to Bush, (2004) Documentary by William Karel.
(Moore's note - I just couldn't resist this.)
10. The Swiss Family Robinson
11. The Princess Bride
12. The Goonies
13. Muppet Treasure Island
14. The Black Pirate (silent) - 1927 - John Barrymore


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

4. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
4. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich


----------



## moore2me (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

(Actually there were more film versions of Melville's Moby Dick, I just put in the ones we are more familiar with. And for you trivia buffs, Starbuck is the first mate on the whaling ship (Pequod) run by Ahab. Starbucks coffee named their coffee chain after this character.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 8, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale

9. A. The Longest Yard (1974) Burt Reynolds
B. The Longest Yard (2005) Adam Sandler


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale

9. A. The Longest Yard (1974) Burt Reynolds
B. The Longest Yard (2005) Adam Sandler 
Yesterday 08:31 PM 

10. a) Hairspray - Ricki Lake (1988)
b) Hairspray - Nikki Blonsky (2007)


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 9, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale

9. A. The Longest Yard (1974) Burt Reynolds
B. The Longest Yard (2005) Adam Sandler 

10. a) Hairspray - Ricki Lake (1988)
b) Hairspray - Nikki Blonsky (2007)

11. a) Lolita - James Mason, Shelley Winters (1962) 
b) Lolita - Jeremy Irons, Melanie Griffith (1997)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 9, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale

9. A. The Longest Yard (1974) Burt Reynolds
B. The Longest Yard (2005) Adam Sandler 

10. a) Hairspray - Ricki Lake (1988)
b) Hairspray - Nikki Blonsky (2007)

11. a) Lolita - James Mason, Shelley Winters (1962) 
b) Lolita - Jeremy Irons, Melanie Griffith (1997)

12a Cape Fear - Gregory Peck, Robert Mitchum, Polly Bergen (1962)
b Cape Fear - Nick Nolte, Jessica Lange, Robert DeNiro (1991)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.

1. A. The Champ (1931) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper.
B. The Clown (1952) Retitled from the Champ - starring Red Skelton.
C. The Champ (1979) Jon Voight and Fay Dunaway.

2. A. The Jazz Singer (1927) Al Jolson
B. The Jazz Singer (1980) Neil Diamond

3. A. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1946) John Garfield, Lana Turner
B. The Postman Always Rings Twice( 1981) Jack Nicholson, Jessica Lange

4. A. A Star is Born (1937) Janet Gaynor
B. A Star Is Born (1954) Judy Garland
C. A Stat Is Born (1976) Barbara Streisand

5. A. The Women (1939) Rosalind Russell, Norma Shearer, Joan Crawford
. B. The Women (2008) Annette Bening, Meg Ryan, Eva Mendes

6.A. Captain's Courageous (1937) Spenser Tracy
B. Captain's Courageous( 1996) Robert Urich

7. A. Moby Dick (1930) John Barrymoore as Cpt Ahab
B. Moby Dick (1956) Gregory Peck as Cpt Ahab
C. Moby Dick (1998) with Patrick Stewart as Cpt Ahab

8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale

9. A. The Longest Yard (1974) Burt Reynolds
B. The Longest Yard (2005) Adam Sandler 

10. a) Hairspray - Ricki Lake (1988)
b) Hairspray - Nikki Blonsky (2007)

11. a) Lolita - James Mason, Shelley Winters (1962) 
b) Lolita - Jeremy Irons, Melanie Griffith (1997)

12a Cape Fear - Gregory Peck, Robert Mitchum, Polly Bergen (1962)
b Cape Fear - Nick Nolte, Jessica Lange, Robert DeNiro (1991)


13. a) The Longest Yard (2005) - Adam Sandler, Chris Rock
b) The Longest Yard (1974) - Burt Reynolds, Eddie Albert


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night *


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 9, 2008)

The Longest Yard was already done mariac.

I'll substitute 
The Day the Earth Stood Still - Patricia Neal, Hugh Marlow (1951)
The Day the Earth Stood Still - Keanu Reeves :doh: Jennifer Connolly (2008) Blasphemy I say.

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> The Longest Yard was already done mariac.
> 
> I'll substitute
> The Day the Earth Stood Still - Patricia Neal, Hugh Marlow (1951)
> The Day the Earth Stood Still - Keanu Reeves :doh: Jennifer Connolly (2008) Blasphemy I say.



**Thank you for fixing that


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 9, 2008)

FAinPA said:


> Movies set in Mississippi
> 
> 1. In the Heat of the Night
> 2. Down in the Delta
> ...



5. Mississippi (1935)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues 
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Challenge - Movies that have been remade two or three times by Hollywood. Give the year of the release(s) and two of the stars.
> 
> 8.A. Treasure Island(1932) Wallace Beery and Jackie Cooper
> B. Treasure Island ( 1990) Charlton Heston and Christian Bale



Dear Sugar and spice, I know this post is a bit belated, but TI (Treasure Island) is on of my favorite movies. The two you have listed are certainly two of the most popular ones in American. Wiki lists some other versions (some I have seen & some I would like to see).

1920 - Silent movie TI
1971 - Anime TI - Miyazaki contributed on this film
1972 - TI with Orson Welles
1987 - TI in outer space with Anthony Quinn
1996 - TI with the Muppets
1999 - TI with Jack Palance.

M2M


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues 
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill

7. The Chamber


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues 
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues 
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. Oh Brother where art thou - George Clooney - 2000


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. Oh Brother where art thou - George Clooney - 2000
10. Crossroads


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. Oh Brother where art thou - George Clooney - 2000
10. Crossroads
11. Mississippi Masala


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. Oh Brother where art thou - George Clooney - 2000
10. Crossroads
11. Mississippi Masala

12. Ghosts of Mississippi


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Movies set in Mississippi

1. In the Heat of the Night
2. Down in the Delta
3. Mississippi Burning
4. Biloxi Blues
5. Mississippi (1935)
6. A Time to Kill
7. The Chamber
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. Oh Brother where art thou - George Clooney - 2000
10. Crossroads
11. Mississippi Masala

12. Ghosts of Mississippi
13. Lost in Mississippi


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man

3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A _classic_ some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! :happy:


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man

3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks (does that count?  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title
> 
> 1. The Spiders Web
> 2. Spider Man
> ...



But there is no "SPIDER" in that title!! Okay.... GEF we will let you slide


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2008)

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns

7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnoid (seems appropriate to follow M2Ms post)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnoid
9. Arachnophobia


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with "SPIDER(S)" in the title

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnophobia
9. Kingdom of the Spiders
10. The Giant Spider Invasion


----------



## moore2me (Aug 9, 2008)

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnophobia
9. Kingdom of the Spiders
10. The Giant Spider Invasion

11. Spiderwick Chronicles


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnophobia
9. Kingdom of the Spiders
10. The Giant Spider Invasion
11. Spiderwick Chronicles **This is a good movie... have you seen it?
12. Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 10, 2008)

1. The Spiders Web
2. Spider Man
3. Kiss of the Spider Woman (1985) A classic some of you youngsters should avail yourselves of! 
4. Along Came A Spider
5. Eight Legged Freaks 
6. The Spider Returns
7. Tarantula - (if this title doesn't have a "spider" in it, I will eat an arachnid) 
8. Arachnophobia
9. Kingdom of the Spiders
10. The Giant Spider Invasion
11. Spiderwick Chronicles **This is a good movie... have you seen it?
12. Sherlock Holmes and the Spider Woman
13. Earth vs. The Spider

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won
1. Titanic 1998


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992

3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. :happy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won
> 
> 1. Titanic 1998
> 2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
> ...



Yes Ernest, but herein lies the big problem with Holllywood today. How many young girls would want to wake up each morning next to Ernest Borgnine when Hollywood is throwing out the likes of Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Daemon, Aston Kutcher, and Jude Law nowadays?

3. Ben Hur - 1960


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Yes Ernest, but herein lies the big problem with Holllywood today. How many young girls would want to wake up each morning next to Ernest Borgnine when Hollywood is throwing out the likes of Leonardo DiCaprio, Matt Damon, Aston Kutcher, and Jude Law nowadays?



Well, hopefully for my Borgnine-esque sake, at least one? And she needn't even be young!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )
9. Patton - 1970


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )
9. Patton - 1970
10. Driving Miss Daisy - (1989)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )
9. Patton - 1970
10. Driving Miss Daisy - (1989)
11. Rain Main (1988)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )
9. Patton - 1970
10. Driving Miss Daisy - (1989)
11. Rain Main (1988)
12. Forrest Gump (1994)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies that won the Best Picture Oscar and the year it won

1. Titanic 1998
2. Silence of the Lambs - 1992
3. Marty - 1955 (One of my all time faves. It's about courage and integrity leading to happiness in everyday life. )
4. Dances with Wolves - 1990
5. Ben-Hur 1960
6. Streetcar Named Desire, A (1951)
7. a Beautiful Mind (2002)
8. Gone With The Wind ( 1940 )
9. Patton - 1970
10. Driving Miss Daisy - (1989)
11. Rain Main (1988)
12. Forrest Gump (1994)

13. No Country For Old Men (2007)- (I loved it, but then I'm sort of morbid.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who

3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek



*I have sat through all these with my kids


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan
9. The Incredibles


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Next challenge - Movies you would have no problem taking a seven year old child to and sitting through the movie with them yourself.

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan
9. The Incredibles
10. Because of Winn-Dixie


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan
9. The Incredibles
10. Because of Winn-Dixie
11. Hair (I was actually _five_ when my father took my then eight-year old sister and I to see it, so I guess I'm up for it someday, too!)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan
9. The Incredibles
10. Because of Winn-Dixie
11. Hair (I was actually five when my father took my then eight-year old sister and I to see it, so I guess I'm up for it someday, too!)
12. Indian In The Cupboard


----------



## moore2me (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Transformers
2. Horton Hears a Who
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
4. Nim's Island
5. Shrek
6. the Santa Clause
7. The Secret Garden
8. Peter Pan
9. The Incredibles
10. Because of Winn-Dixie
11. Hair (I was actually five when my father took my then eight-year old sister and I to see it, so I guess I'm up for it someday, too!)
12. Indian In The Cupboard

13. The Chronicles of Narnia

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.
> 
> 1. Away From Her
> 2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer



3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer 
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.
> 
> 1. Away From Her
> 2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer
> ...



5. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer 
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi 


Hey Thik, please, please, please, when you respond to this thread and quote the previous poster, please remove the quote computer marks so that the person who posts after you can do the same just as easily. For example, when I responded to you this time, I had to quote the one before your response and then manually type in your response and then mine. Anyway, if you can't, no biggie, but really it takes no extra time and makes it easier for the next person to respond. Thanks  

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer 
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi 
7. Secondhand Lions


----------



## Mishty (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer 
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi 
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Babe


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Babe

9. The Grapes of Wrath (I love hearing elders talk about their youth.)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Babe

9. The Grapes of Wrath (I love hearing elders talk about their youth.)
10. Harvey ( I love this movie it cracks me up every time)


----------



## Fairia (Aug 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.
> 
> 1. Away From Her
> 2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer
> ...



11. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (or any film that has moments related to my fetishes )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

12. Beaches


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Next challenge - movies you would not be embarrassed to watch with your mother, father, and great aunt Matilda.

1. Away From Her
2. The 40-Year-Old Virgin - Andy Stitzer
3. 9 to 5 - I love that movie!
4. The Sound of Music
5. Coal Miner's Daughter
6. Bambi
7. Secondhand Lions
8. Babe
9. The Grapes of Wrath (I love hearing elders talk about their youth.)
10. Harvey ( I love this movie it cracks me up every time)
11. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (or any film that has moments related to my fetishes )
12. Beaches
13. Gone With The Wind


Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)


----------



## Mishty (Aug 11, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, not too ashamed I tried resorting to the internet for this one. Skinny girl porn- *meh*, why bother? Only ever saw one BBW porn flick and it was massively forgettable, npi. So I guess I'll sit this round out but not without first recommending this site http://www.funnytitles.com/ Not real titles but some oughta be.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 11, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels

3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, * The 300 * was pretty close.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 11, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.
> 
> 1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
> 2. DarkAngels
> ...



5. Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas


Oops.. Deleted #6. I read the subject as your favorite adult movie, not clever title. Sorry.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Hey Thik, please, please, please, when you respond to this thread and quote the previous poster, please remove the quote computer marks so that the person who posts after you can do the same just as easily. For example, when I responded to you this time, I had to quote the one before your response and then manually type in your response and then mine. Anyway, if you can't, no biggie, but really it takes no extra time and makes it easier for the next person to respond. Thanks
> 
> G



All you need to do is copy and paste the info from the above poster. If you do it this way then all you get is the listing of movies. You really don't need to use the "quote" button.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 11, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas

6. Saving Ryan's Privates


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas 
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin :doh:


----------



## mango (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas 
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin :doh:

*8. The Boobyguard*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas 
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin 
8. The Boobyguard
9. I don't watch this stuff, but I did find a funny one....*Raiders of the last ass (Adult comic) *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi 
5. Debbie Does Dallas 
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin 
8. The Boobyguard
9. Raiders of the last ass (Adult comic)

10. Forrest Hump


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi
5. Debbie Does Dallas
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin
8. The Boobyguard
9. Raiders of the last ass (Adult comic)

10. Forrest Hump
11. Riding Miss Daisey


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi
5. Debbie Does Dallas
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin
8. The Boobyguard
9. Raiders of the last ass (Adult comic)
10. Forrest Hump
11. Riding Miss Daisey

12. Throbbin Hood - Prince of Beaves*

*I'm gathering they don't have to be real movies, just titles, eh?


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.

1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
2. DarkAngels
3. I honestly don't do porn anymore. I mostly keep to "R" rated films. Just a personal preference. So, for me, The 300 was pretty close.
4. Theres Something About Bobbi
5. Debbie Does Dallas
6. Saving Ryan's Privates
7. Boogie Nights is the closest I've gotten. I'm a porno virgin
8. The Boobyguard
9. Raiders of the last ass (Adult comic)
10. Forrest Hump
11. Riding Miss Daisey

12. Throbbin Hood - Prince of Beaves*

*I'm gathering they don't have to be real movies, just titles, eh?
13 Grinding Nemo
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies
1. The Bone Collector


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Next up.......for those brave enough. Your favorite adult film title.
> 
> 1. 'Pornocchio ("it's not only his nose that grows!" was the tag line)
> 2. DarkAngels
> ...




LIES!

LIES! 


LIES!



Errrrrrrrrrr I mean no kidding?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

Really, GEF, no foolin'. Does that make me asexual? 

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac
9. Natural Born Killers


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac
9. Natural Born Killers
10. Kiss the Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac
9. Natural Born Killers
10. Kiss the Girls
11. Halloween


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac
9. Natural Born Killers
10. Kiss the Girls
11. Halloween

12. From Hell


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Serial Killer movies

1. The Bone Collector
2. Psycho
3. Red Dragon
4. Silence of the Lambs
5. Seven
6. No Country For Old Men
7. Summer of Sam
8. Zodiac
9. Natural Born Killers
10. Kiss the Girls
11. Halloween
12. From Hell
13. Con Air


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House

3. A River Runs Through It


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11


----------



## moore2me (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11

7. Creature From the Black Lagoon

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pardon me while I back up a little, but I missed the last category about Serial Killer movies. One of the creepiest, edge of your seat, most understated serial killer movie ever made was *Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer.* It has the status now of a cult movie. It is based on the part of the career of Henry Lee Lucas who confessed to murdering over a hundred people. And, miracle of miracles there are no special effects, no computer graphics, just old fashioned acting and really scary people. 

View attachment Henryportrait.jpg


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon

.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon
9. Dark Water *- Jennifer Connelly - (2005)*


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon
9. Dark Water - Jennifer Connelly - (2005)
10. The Lady of the Lake


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon
9. Dark Water - Jennifer Connelly - (2005)
10. The Lady of the Lake

11. Mystic River


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon
9. Dark Water - Jennifer Connelly - (2005)
10. The Lady of the Lake
11. Mystic River

12. The Man from Snowy River -- best scene involving a horse and rider!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: A title that includes a body of water (stream, lake, river, ocean, etc.)

1. Islands in the Stream
2. The Lake House
3. A River Runs Through It
4. The Deep End of the Ocean
5. Lake Placid
6. Oceans 11
7. Creature From the Black Lagoon
8. The Blue Lagoon
9. Dark Water - Jennifer Connelly - (2005)
10. The Lady of the Lake
11. Mystic River
12. The Man from Snowy River -- best scene involving a horse and rider!
13. River's Edge


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out *


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out 
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)

3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead

5. Halloween


----------



## moore2me (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween

6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington!  )


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
10. The Halloween Tree


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
10. The Halloween Tree 
11. Halloween II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X ( I am lazy ):happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
10. The Halloween Tree 
11. Halloween II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X ( I am lazy )
12. Halloween House Party


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween

1. Witch's Night Out
2. Meet Me In St. Louis (not about Halloween exactly, but part of the movie)
3. Hocus Pocus (And did we leave this out of the Movies featuring BBW thread? Kathy Najimy in her BBW prime!)
4. Pumpkinhead
5. Halloween
6. Nightmare Before Christmas (Kidnap the Sandy Claws . . )
7. Trick or Treat (That one is for YOU Jack Skellington! )
8. When Good Ghouls go Bad
9. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
10. The Halloween Tree 
11. Halloween II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X ( I am lazy )
12. Halloween House Party

13. The Halloween Tree 

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Tea with Mussolinni


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Tortilla Soup


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Tortilla Soup
10. Spaghetti House


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Tortilla Soup
10. Spaghetti House

11. Meatballs


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Tortilla Soup
10. Spaghetti House
11. Meatballs
12. Wild Strawberries


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up: Movies with food in the title.

1. Mystic Pizza
2. Fried Green Tomatoes
3. Pineapple Express
4. JawBreaker
5. Chicken Little
6. American Pie
7. Herbie Goes Bananas
8. The Cider House Rules
9. Tortilla Soup
10. Spaghetti House
11. Meatballs
12. Wild Strawberries

13. Like Water for Chocolate

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Halloween
> 
> 10. The Halloween Tree
> 13. The Halloween Tree
> ...


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Lan
8. Man of the Year _*- October 13, 2006 - Robin Williams*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next up, movies about politics:
> 
> 1. Primary Colors
> 2. Wag the Dog
> ...



Grandi... I already posted Man of the Year (#5)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World
9. Thirteen Days *- Kevin Costner - (2000)*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World
9. Thirteen Days - Kevin Costner - (2000)

10. Iron Jawed Angels


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

Next up, movies about politics:

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World
9. Thirteen Days - Kevin Costner - (2000)

10. Iron Jawed Angels
11. Mr Smith Goes To Washington( one of my all time favorite movies)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 14, 2008)

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World
9. Thirteen Days - Kevin Costner - (2000)

10. Iron Jawed Angels
11. Mr Smith Goes To Washington( one of my all time favorite movies)
12. No Way Out


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

1. Primary Colors
2. Wag the Dog
3. John Adams
4. The American President ( one of my favorite movies )
5. Man of the Year
6. Dave
7. No Man's Land
8. Eleanor, First Lady of the World
9. Thirteen Days - Kevin Costner - (2000)

10. Iron Jawed Angels
11. Mr Smith Goes To Washington( one of my all time favorite movies)
12. No Way Out
13. Charlie Wilson's War 


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character*1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Edited.. too slow.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 14, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character*

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)

2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)

5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (_Of Mice and Men _[1992] *Gary Sinise* )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )

7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant

9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant
9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)
10. Curious George - cartoon - (2006), (Will Ferrell)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant
9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)
10. Curious George - cartoon - (2006), (Will Ferrell)

11. President George Washington (John Adams - 2008) David Morse


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant
9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)
10. Curious George - cartoon - (2006), (Will Ferrell)
11. President George Washington (John Adams - 2008) David Morse
12. Regina George (Mean Girls) - Rachel McAdams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant
9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)
10. Curious George - cartoon - (2006), (Will Ferrell)
11. President George Washington (John Adams - 2008) David Morse
12. Regina George (Mean Girls) - Rachel McAdams
13. George And The Dragon - Patrick Swayze - Germany - (2004)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with a Character named "George" and the actor that played the character

1. George Murchison (A Raisin in the Sun (2008) - Sean Patrick Thomas)
2. George of the Jungle (George of the Jungle [1997])- Brendan Fraser
3. George Banks (Father of the Bride [1991] - Steve Martin)
4. George Wilson (Dennis the Menace [1993] Walter Matthau)
5. The Madness of King George ('nuf said?)
6. George Milton (Of Mice and Men [1992] Gary Sinise )
7. George (Lethal Weapon 2 (1989), Allan Dean Moore)
8. George Wade: Two Weeks Notice (2002) - Hugh Grant
9. George (Edward Scissorhands (1990), Biff Yeager)
10. Curious George - cartoon - (2006), (Will Ferrell)
11. President George Washington (John Adams - 2008) David Morse
12. Regina George (Mean Girls) - Rachel McAdams
13. George And The Dragon - Patrick Swayze - Germany - (2004)

Since GrandiFloras forgot to name a new category and has been gone for a few hours, I volunteer to pick one for her. (I owe you a turn Grandi.)

Next challenge - Name a movie that ended in the death of the main character and the real actor that played him/her.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Next challenge - Name a movie that ended in the death of the main character and the real actor that played him/her.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 15, 2008)

Next challenge - Name a movie that ended in the death of the main character and the real actor that played him/her.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 15, 2008)

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 15, 2008)

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington


----------



## moore2me (Aug 15, 2008)

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington

6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 15, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)

7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)
7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.
8. The Professional - Jean Reno ("This is from... Mathilda." Boom.)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 16, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)
7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.
8. The Professional - Jean Reno ("This is from... Mathilda." Boom.)

9. A Perfect Storm - (George Clooney, et al)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)
7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.
8. The Professional - Jean Reno ("This is from... Mathilda." Boom.)
9. A Perfect Storm - (George Clooney, et al)
10. Jack - Robin Williams - (1996)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 16, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)
7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.
8. The Professional - Jean Reno ("This is from... Mathilda." Boom.)
9. A Perfect Storm - (George Clooney, et al)
10. Jack - Robin Williams - (1996)
11. Fallen (Denzel Washington) -- this one freaked me out!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.

1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
3. Legends of the Fall - (Brad Pitt)
4. Sid And Nancy - Gary Oldman
5. Man on Fire - Denzel Washington
6. Bonnie & Clyde - (Both Fay Dunaway and Warren Beatty)
7. American Beauty - (Kevin Spacey) I hated the ending, made me hate the whole movie.
8. The Professional - Jean Reno ("This is from... Mathilda." Boom.)
9. A Perfect Storm - (George Clooney, et al)
10. Jack - Robin Williams - (1996)
11. Fallen (Denzel Washington) -- this one freaked me out!!
12. The Lord Of The Rings/The Return of the King (2003) - Elijah Wood/(Frodo) dies.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Movies where the main character dies at the end, and the actor who plays that character.
> 
> 1. Braveheart - (Mel Gibson)
> 2. Sophie's Choice - (Meryl Streep... getting misty eyed just thinking about it)
> ...



13. Philadelphia - Tom Hanks


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

*INDIAN THEMED MOVIES*

1. BILLY JACK


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves

3. Gandhi (Oh, did you mean Native American? :doh:)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers

4. Geronimo 

Dear Ernest, Don't feel bad, I heard Homer Simpson ask once ". . . are you talking about slurpee Indians or casino Indians?"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> INDIAN THEMED MOVIES
> 
> 1. BILLY JACK
> 2. Dances With Wolves
> ...



It's all good Ernest, I wasn't clear on 'indians' now was I??

Slurpee Indians, M2M?? Now THAT cracked me up! :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 

5. The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. Burn my heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
*6. A Man Called Horse - Richared Harris - (1970)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richared Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richared Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
*8. Little Big Man - Dustan Hoffman -(1970)*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richard Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man - Dustin Hoffman -(1970)

9. Song of Hiawatha


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richard Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man - Dustin Hoffman -(1970)
9. Song of Hiawatha
10. Little Big Horn


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo 
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richard Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man - Dustin Hoffman -(1970)
9. Song of Hiawatha
10. Little Big Horn

11. Windtalkers


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 16, 2008)

INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES

1. BILLY JACK
2. Dances With Wolves
3. The Searchers
4. Geronimo
5. The Last of the Mohicans
6. A Man Called Horse - Richard Harris - (1970)
7. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
8. Little Big Man - Dustin Hoffman -(1970)
9. Song of Hiawatha
10. Little Big Horn
11. Windtalkers

12. Pathfinder (Total piece of dreck!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> INDIAN (Native American for EN) THEMED MOVIES
> 
> 1. BILLY JACK
> 2. Dances With Wolves
> ...



13. Thunderheart (LOVE Val Kilmer!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

*MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin*

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin

4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin

7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin

7. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin
> 
> 1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
> 2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
> ...


 
Beat me to the punch, thanks for fixing the order.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin
9. Bio-Dome - Stephen Baldwin


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin
9. Bio-Dome - Stephen Baldwin
10. The Hunt For Red October---Alec Baldwin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin
9. Bio-Dome - Stephen Baldwin
10. The Hunt For Red October---Alec Baldwin

11. Mercury Rising - Alec Baldwin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin
9. Bio-Dome - Stephen Baldwin
10. The Hunt For Red October---Alec Baldwin
11. Mercury Rising - Alec Baldwin
12. Vampires- Daniel Baldwin (the hottest one, IMO  )


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ONE OF THE BALDWIN BROTHERS - Name the film and the Baldwin

1. PEARL HARBOR - ALEC BALDWIN
2. The Departed - Alec Baldwin
3. The Cooler - Alec Baldwin
4. Red Rover - Billy Baldwin
5. Backdraft - Wm. Baldwin
6. The Usual Suspects - Stephen Baldwin
7. The Sex Monster - Stephen Baldwin
8. Born on the Fourth of July - Billy Baldwin
9. Bio-Dome - Stephen Baldwin
10. The Hunt For Red October---Alec Baldwin
11. Mercury Rising - Alec Baldwin
12. Vampires- Daniel Baldwin (the hottest one, IMO )

13. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas - Stephen Baldwin

----------------------------------------------------------------
next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

----------------------------------------------------------------
next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease

2. Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore


----------



## intraultra (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink 

*5. Dead Poets Society*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink 
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink  
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club

9. A Separate Peace (1972, 2004)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club
9. A Separate Peace (1972, 2004)
10. Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club

9. Elephant


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club
9. A Separate Peace (1972, 2004)
10. Can't Buy Me Love
11. Elephant
12. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

next challenge: Films made about going to high school.

1. Grease
2. Peggy Sue Got Married
3. Rushmore
4. Pretty in Pink
5. Dead Poets Society
6. Mean Girls
7. High School Musical
8. The Breakfast Club
9. A Separate Peace (1972, 2004)
10. Can't Buy Me Love
11. Elephant
12. Fast Times at Ridgemont High

13. The Catcher in The Rye

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

Well fook Ernest....one second ahead of me

1. African Queen
2. Out of Africa


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

I defer to GEF, ladies first. :bow: Plus I love Drew Barrymore. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I defer to GEF, ladies first. :bow: Plus I love Drew Barrymore. :wubu:



Thank you Ernest- but it's your choice- let it ride  :bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant

7. White Hunter, Black Heart


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart

8. Cry, Beloved Country


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country

9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - *Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country
9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)

10. Mandela


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country
9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)
10. Mandela

11. Sahara - Humphrey Bogart - 1943 = _*Remake - Matthew McConaughey - 2005*_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country
9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)
10. Mandela
11. Sahara - Humphrey Bogart - 1943 = Remake - Matthew McConaughey - 2005

12. Zulu Dawn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country
9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)
10. Mandela
11. Sahara - Humphrey Bogart - 1943 = Remake - Matthew McConaughey - 2005
12. Zulu Dawn

*13. Blood Diamond - Leonardo Dicaprio - (2006)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Grandi ~ you pick the next category


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Grandi ~ you pick the next category



Um, Blood Diamonds is already #4.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next up, films set in sub-Sahara Africa

1. The African Queen
2. Out of Africa
3. Hotel Rwanda
4. Blood Diamond
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy
6. Breaker Morant
7. White Hunter, Black Heart
8. Cry, Beloved Country
9. The flight of the Phoenix - Jimmy Stewart - (1965) - Remake - Dennis Quaid - (2004)
10. Mandela
11. Sahara - Humphrey Bogart - 1943 = Remake - Matthew McConaughey - 2005
12. Zulu Dawn
13. the Lion King


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol

4. The Hanging Tree - 1959


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1959
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


(His General Turgidson in that film was supposedly one of his favorite roles, too!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
5. Anatomy Of A Murder


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
5. Anatomy Of A Murder
6. Firestarter


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter

Had to fix the order...someone got a little jumpy above....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps

9. The Hustler - 1961


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps

9. The Hustler - 1961
10. 12 Angry Men


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps
9. The Hustler - 1961
10. 12 Angry Men

11. The Hindenburg (Yeah, Riding around with a bazillion pounds of highly flammable hydrogen gas is a good idea.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps
9. The Hustler - 1961
10. 12 Angry Men
11. The Hindenburg 
12. Islands in the Stream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. Patton
3. A Christmas Carol
4. The Hanging Tree - 1957
5. Dr. Strangelove: or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
6. Anatomy Of A Murder
7. Firestarter
8. Taps
9. The Hustler - 1961
10. 12 Angry Men
11. The Hindenburg 
12. Islands in the Stream
13. Gloria (1999)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind

6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind

6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. E.T.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. Riding in Cars with Boys
9. E.T. 
10. The Wedding Singer


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. Riding in Cars with Boys
9. E.T.
10. The Wedding Singer
11. Mad Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. Riding in Cars with Boys
9. E.T.
10. The Wedding Singer
11. Mad Love
12. Fire Starter


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Drew Barrymore Movies

1. Charlie's Angels
2. Never Been Kissed
3. 50 First Dates
4. Ever After
5. Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
6. Fever Pitch
7. Titan A.E. (Voice)
8. Riding in Cars with Boys
9. E.T.
10. The Wedding Singer
11. Mad Love
12. Fire Starter
13. Poison Ivy

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man 

.


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man 

*5. The Naked Gun*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun

6. The Greatest Show on Earth


----------



## Buttons (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth

7. I Know What you Did Last Summer


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth

7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way
9. Miracle On 34th Street - *Maureen O'Hara/Edmund Gwenn (1947)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way
9. Miracle On 34th Street - Maureen O'Hara/Edmund Gwenn (1947)
10. Bee Movie


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way
9. Miracle On 34th Street - Maureen O'Hara/Edmund Gwenn (1947)
10. Bee Movie
11. Cowboy Bebop: The Movie


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way
9. Miracle On 34th Street - Maureen O'Hara/Edmund Gwenn (1947)
10. Bee Movie
11. Cowboy Bebop: The Movie

12. Animal House


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Parades!

1. Ferris Bueller's Day off
2. Hello Dolly!
3. The Spirit of St. Louis
4. The Music Man
5. The Naked Gun
6. The Greatest Show on Earth
7. I Know What you Did Last Summer
8. Jingle All The Way
9. Miracle On 34th Street - Maureen O'Hara/Edmund Gwenn (1947)
10. Bee Movie
11. Cowboy Bebop: The Movie

12. Animal House
13. Roger & Me


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy

5. Flowers for Algernon


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris

.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses
9. The Rose


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses
9. the Rose
10. Wild Flowers


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses
9. the Rose
10. Wild Flowers

11. Steel Magnolias


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses
9. the Rose
10. Wild Flowers
11. Steel Magnolias
12. Gang of Roses


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Flowers in the Title

1. Flowers in the Attic
2. Please Don't Eat the Daisies
3. Magnolia
4. Driving Miss Daisy
5. Flowers for Algernon
6. Stanley and Iris
7. Purple Violets
8. The War of the Roses
9. the Rose
10. Wild Flowers
11. Steel Magnolias
12. Gang of Roses
13. Inside Daisy Clover


Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass

2. GREEN PROMISE - Walter Brennan/_*Natalie Wood - (1948)*_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE - Walter Brennan/Natalie Wood - (1948)
3. Inside Daisy Clover


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE - Walter Brennan/Natalie Wood - (1948)
3. Inside Daisy Clover

4. Rebel Without A Cause


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE - Walter Brennan/Natalie Wood - (1948)
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE - 
3. Inside Daisy Clover 
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE -
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor
8. Miracle On 34th Street


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE -
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor
8. Miracle On 34th Street
9. Brainstorm


----------



## moore2me (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE -
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor
8. Miracle On 34th Street
9. Brainstorm

10. Gypsy 

And pardon me while I divert this thread. I told Tina I would hide a birthday message for her somewhere in another post. Well, here it is 
*
Happy Birthday Tina! 
Here's another birthday picture.
Now back to the movies.​*
View attachment mono_bands.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE -
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor
8. Miracle On 34th Street
9. Brainstorm
10. Gypsy 
11. Sex and the Single Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films

1. Splendor in the Grass
2. GREEN PROMISE -
3. Inside Daisy Clover
4. Rebel Without A Cause
5. West Side Story
6. The Searchers
7. Meteor
8. Miracle On 34th Street
9. Brainstorm
10. Gypsy
11. Sex and the Single Girl
12. Bob&Carol Ted & Alice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Natalie Wood Films
> 
> 1. Splendor in the Grass
> 2. GREEN PROMISE -
> ...



13. Cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

*MOVIES BY THE BRIDGES BROTHERS - MOVIE AND NAME THE BROTHER*

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

MOVIES BY THE BRIDGES BROTHERS - MOVIE AND NAME THE BROTHER

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau


----------



## intraultra (Aug 18, 2008)

MOVIES BY THE BRIDGES BROTHERS - MOVIE AND NAME THE BROTHER

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

MOVIES BY THE BRIDGES BROTHERS - MOVIE AND NAME THE BROTHER

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

MOVIES BY THE BRIDGES BROTHERS - MOVIE AND NAME THE BROTHER

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff

5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 18, 2008)

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff

Special props to Lloyd Bridges


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 18, 2008)

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau
8. Tron-Jeff


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Movies with Either Jeff or Beau Bridges

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau
8. Tron-Jeff
9. The Good German - Beau Bridges


----------



## Buttons (Aug 18, 2008)

Movies with Either Jeff or Beau Bridges

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau
8. Tron-Jeff
9. The Good German - Beau Bridges

10. Stick it - Jeff


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

Movies with Either Jeff or Beau Bridges

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau
8. Tron-Jeff
9. The Good German - Beau Bridges
10. Stick it - Jeff
11. King Kong (2nd version) - Jeff
12. Starman - Jeff


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Movies with Either Jeff or Beau Bridges

1. The Fabulous Baker Boys - Beau and Jeff!
2. Norma Rae - Beau
3. The Big Lebowski - Jeff
4. Iron Man - Jeff
5. Thunderbolt and Lightfoot - Jeff
6. Blown Away - Jeff
7. The Other Side of the Mountain - Beau
8. Tron-Jeff
9. The Good German - Beau Bridges
10. Stick it - Jeff
11. King Kong (2nd version) - Jeff
12. Starman - Jeff
13. Jerry Maguire


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan

1. Gone Baby Gone*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan

1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang


----------



## garbled (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful

5. Made of Honor


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor

6. The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III
8. Trucker


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III
8. Trucker
9. The Heartbreak Kid
10. Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## moore2me (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III
8. Trucker
9. The Heartbreak Kid
10. Mr. & Mrs. Smith

11. Perfume


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III
8. Trucker
9. The Heartbreak Kid
10. Mr. & Mrs. Smith

11. Perfume
12. Constantine


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies with Michelle Monaghan


1. Gone Baby Gone
2. Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
3. North country
4. Unfaithful
5. Made of Honor
6. The Bourne Supremacy
7. Mission Impossible III
8. Trucker
9. The Heartbreak Kid
10. Mr. & Mrs. Smith

11. Perfume
12. Constantine
13. Winter Solstice


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Alien


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Alien
5. Black Hawk Down


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 19, 2008)

Ridley Scott directed but didn't produce _Alien_. Ronald Shusett did with Walter Hill, David Giller, and Gordon Carroll.

Scott didn't really begin his producing career until 1987 with _Someone to Watch Over Me_.

So we'll make the list read thus:

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me

and add

6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes
9. Monkey Trouble


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes
9. Monkey Trouble

10. G.I. Jane


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes
9. Monkey Trouble
10. G.I. Jane
11. Gladiator


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes
9. Monkey Trouble
10. G.I. Jane
11. Gladiator
12. Clay Pigeons


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Producer Ridley Scott movies

1. American Gangster
2. Gladiator
3. Matchstick Men
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Someone to Watch Over Me
6. Hannibal
7. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
8. In Her Shoes
9. Monkey Trouble
10. G.I. Jane
11. Gladiator
12. Clay Pigeons
13 White Squall

*Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies
> 
> 1. Reservoir Dogs
> 2. The Florentine



3.FREE WILLY


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine 
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco


----------



## moore2me (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine 
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine 
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing

7. Outlaw


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing
7. Outlaw
8. Kill Bill


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 20, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies
> 
> 1. Reservoir Dogs
> 2. The Florentine
> ...



9.The Last Drop
10.Species


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing
7. Outlaw
8. Kill Bill 
9. The Last Drop
10. Species
11. Wyatt Earp


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing
7. Outlaw
8. Kill Bill
9. The Last Drop
10. Species
11. Wyatt Earp
12. Mulholland falls
__________________


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Challenge - Michael Madsen Movies

1. Reservoir Dogs
2. The Florentine
3. FREE WILLY
4. Donnie Brasco
5. Sin City
6. Money for Nothing
7. Outlaw
8. Kill Bill
9. The Last Drop
10. Species
11. Wyatt Earp
12. Mulholland falls
13. High Noon


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2, E.T.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## runnerman (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)


5. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can

*6. Raiders of the Lost Ark*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws
8. Poltergeist


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws
8. Poltergeist

9, The Haunting


----------



## moore2me (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws
8. Poltergeist

9, The Haunting
__________________

10.1941


----------



## Buttons (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws
8. Poltergeist
9. The Haunting
10.1941

11. Gremilins


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)

1. Flags of Our Fathers
2. E.T.
3. Balto
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Catch Me If You Can
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark
7. Jaws
8. Poltergeist
9. The Haunting
10. 1941
11. Gremilins
12. Schindler's List


----------



## NyGiant (Aug 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Steven Spielberg (either as Producer or Director)
> 
> 1. Flags of Our Fathers
> 2. E.T.
> ...


13.Transformers
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS


----------



## Buttons (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS

2. From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn

*3. Nosferatu*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire


----------



## garbled (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6.30 days of night


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites

9. The Fearless Vampire Killers *- Roman Polanski -(Comedy) (1967)*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites
9. The Fearless Vampire Killers - Roman Polanski -(Comedy) (1967)

10. Hellsing


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites
9. The Fearless Vampire Killers - Roman Polanski -(Comedy) (1967)
10. Hellsing
11. Underworld


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites
9. The Fearless Vampire Killers - Roman Polanski -(Comedy) (1967)
10. Hellsing
11. Underworld

12. Bordello of Blood


----------



## moore2me (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Vampire movies
1.THE LOST BOYS
2. From Dusk Til Dawn
3. Nosferatu
4. Vampyr (1932)
5. Interview with the Vampire
6. 30 days of night
7. Bram Stoker's Dracula
8. Love Bites
9. The Fearless Vampire Killers - Roman Polanski -(Comedy) (1967)
10. Hellsing
11. Underworld
12. Bordello of Blood

13. Brides of Dracula
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)

1. Mars Attacks!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing


----------



## moore2me (Aug 21, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)*

**My point is here, that such a young actress having to make such a decision has got to be devastasting. Especially, one like Christina who has made most of her career on being a sexy, attractive hottie.*
1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing

3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 21, 2008)

> Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)*



1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)* 

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month


----------



## moore2me (Aug 21, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)* 

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month

6. Surviving Christmas


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, thanks to Ben Affleck at least she's already had experience dealing with traumatic life events. 

Affleck Flashed Applegate

16 June 2005 | From wenn.com | See recent WENN news

Actress Christina Applegate still can't believe Ben Affleck deliberately displayed his genitals to her while shooting a movie scene. The 33-year-old was working with the eccentric heart-throb on Surviving Christmas last year, when she saw more of him than she expected. She says, "They were doing a shot of a briefcase and Ben put his stuff on the case. It was gross." And Applegate is not the first Hollywood star to witness his racy humor, director Kevin Smith had to endure Affleck's favorite prank - resting his scrotum on the back of the movie maker's neck during breaks on the set of movie flop Jersey Girl.

Seriously I hope she recovers well and her career is all it would have been otherwise. Wasn't there another blonde bombshell ingenue type who had to face that surgery quite a few years ago? Anybody remember who I'm talking about and what happened to her?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)*
> 
> 1. Mars Attacks!
> 2. The Sweetest Thing
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)* 

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month
6. Surviving Christmas
7. Anchorman 
8. 21 Jump Street
9. Out in Fifty


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)* 

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month
6. Surviving Christmas
7. Anchorman 
8. 21 Jump Street
9. Out in Fifty

10. The Rocker - (2008)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)*

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month
6. Surviving Christmas
7. Anchorman
8. 21 Jump Street
9. Out in Fifty

10. The Rocker - (2008)
11. View From The Top


----------



## moore2me (Aug 22, 2008)

Next Challenge - List Christina Applegate movies (large screen or small screen, TV too just on this one). And if you know or can figure out, underline the movie titles in which her breasts were a major assest to Christina getting the job as an actress. For example in this first movie, she was naked in bed having sex on camera. Most of you guys probably know, Christina underwent a radial, double mastectomy earlier this week - she had breast cancer.)*

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month
6. Surviving Christmas
7. Anchorman
8. 21 Jump Street
9. Out in Fifty
10. The Rocker - (2008)
11. View From The Top

12. Wild Bill


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Mars Attacks!
2. The Sweetest Thing
3. Don't Tell Mom, The Baby Sitter's Dead!
4. Wonderland
5. Employee of the Month
6. Surviving Christmas
7. Anchorman
8. 21 Jump Street
9. Out in Fifty
10. The Rocker - (2008)
11. View From The Top

12. Wild Bill
13. Farce of the Penguins


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero

3. Iron Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You


5. Chaplin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls (one of my all time favorites)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls


8, The Gingerbread Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls
8. The Gingerbread Man
9. Air America


----------



## moore2me (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls
8. The Gingerbread Man
9. Air America

10. Zodiac (He did a great job in this movie.)
__________________


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls
8. The Gingerbread Man
9. Air America
10. Zodiac (He did a great job in this movie.)
11. Johnny Be Good


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls
8. The Gingerbread Man
9. Air America
10. Zodiac (He did a great job in this movie.)
11. Johnny Be Good
12. Weird Science


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Robert Downey Jr.

1. Tropic Thunder
2. Less Than Zero
3. Iron Man
4. Lucky You
5. Chaplin
6. The Shaggy Dog
7. Heart and Souls
8. The Gingerbread Man
9. Air America
10. Zodiac (He did a great job in this movie.)
11. Johnny Be Good
12. Weird Science
13. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic*


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic
2. *A Clockwork Orange*


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic
2. *A Clockwork Orange*

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic
2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles
4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.:smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic
2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles
4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas. 
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic
2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles
4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas. 
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here.  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles

4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas. 
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here. )

7. Mamma Mia! (I just saw this in the theater and had to add it to my list of favorites)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles

4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas. 
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here. )

7. Mamma Mia! (I just saw this in the theater and had to add it to my list of favorites)

8. Sunset Boulevard, On the Waterfront, Vertigo, Double Indemnity, It Happened One Night. This is hard! These are my picks through the 1950s only.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles

4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas.
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here. )

7. Mamma Mia! (I just saw this in the theater and had to add it to my list of favorites)

8. Sunset Boulevard, On the Waterfront, Vertigo, Double Indemnity, It Happened One Night. This is hard! These are my picks through the 1950s only.

9. Dirty Dancing, ConAir, The Green Mile, The Wizard of Oz, Babes in Toyland, The Pride of the Yankees, Same Time Next Year, My Big Fat Greek Wedding, My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## Fairia (Aug 24, 2008)

10. Carrie, Friday the 13th series, The Dark Knight, Dogma, Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children, Sleepaway Camp series, Heavy Metal, Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles

4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas.
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here. )

7. Mamma Mia! (I just saw this in the theater and had to add it to my list of favorites)

8. Sunset Boulevard, On the Waterfront, Vertigo, Double Indemnity, It Happened One Night. This is hard! These are my picks through the 1950s only.

9. Dirty Dancing, ConAir, The Green Mile, The Wizard of Oz, Babes in Toyland, The Pride of the Yankees, Same Time Next Year, My Big Fat Greek Wedding, My Cousin Vinny.

10. Carrie, Friday the 13th series, The Dark Knight, Dogma, Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children, Sleepaway Camp series, Heavy Metal, Alice in Wonderland

11. The Color Purple, The 13th Warrior, The Big Lebowski, Raising Arizona, True Romance, Clueless, American History X, Walk the Line, Pulp Fiction, Forrest Gump, Some Kind of Wonderful, Fresh Horses, Pretty in Pink, Big Trouble in Little China, Titanic, The Gauntlet, Wizard of Oz, Spiderman 3 - many more but I will stop now


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Your favorite Movie(s) (if you have more than one, you can list them on the same line).

1. Grease, Dirty Dancing, Hairspray (v. 2007), Titanic

2. A Clockwork Orange

3. Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Much Ado About Nothing, Dirty Dancing, Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles

4. To Kill A Mockingbird,Mr. Smith Goes To Washington, Harvey,Any western with Tom Selleck and or Sam Elliot.

5. Dr. Zhivago, Dune, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, West Side Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, Dogma, There Will Be Blood, and Goodfellas.
(Man, it is really had to get it down to one line!!!)

6. Howl's Moving Castle, You've Got Mail, Nightmare Before Christmas, Big Trouble In Little China, Moonstruck, The 5th Element. (I've a bigger list but didn't want to take up too much space here. )

7. Mamma Mia! (I just saw this in the theater and had to add it to my list of favorites)

8. Sunset Boulevard, On the Waterfront, Vertigo, Double Indemnity, It Happened One Night. This is hard! These are my picks through the 1950s only.

9. Dirty Dancing, ConAir, The Green Mile, The Wizard of Oz, Babes in Toyland, The Pride of the Yankees, Same Time Next Year, My Big Fat Greek Wedding, My Cousin Vinny.

10. Carrie, Friday the 13th series, The Dark Knight, Dogma, Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children, Sleepaway Camp series, Heavy Metal, Alice in Wonderland

11. The Color Purple, The 13th Warrior, The Big Lebowski, Raising Arizona, True Romance, Clueless, American History X, Walk the Line, Pulp Fiction, Forrest Gump, Some Kind of Wonderful, Fresh Horses, Pretty in Pink, Big Trouble in Little China, Titanic, The Gauntlet, Wizard of Oz, Spiderman 3 - many more but I will stop now 

12. Funny Girl, A League of Their Own, Finding Nemo, The Shawshank Redemption, Napoleon Dynamite, Ocean's 11, 13 Going on 30, The Little Mermaid, etc, etc, etc


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia



Hey, what happened to #13 from the topic above???


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)


----------



## Buttons (Aug 24, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey, what happened to #13 from the topic above???



More of my favorite movies to make #13 - if that's okay.
The Thing, Planet of the Apes (w/Charlton Heston), Shawn of the Dead, Brahm Stokers Dracula, White Zombie, Last of the Mochicans (w/Lewis), Hildago, the 300, Sin City.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)

7. Amistad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)
7. Amistad

8. Dominion, _*Prequel to the Exorcist *_(2005)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest) 
7. Amistad
8. Dominion, Prequel to the Exorcist (2005)
9. Goya's Ghosts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey, what happened to #13 from the topic above???



I was having a bad concentration day yesterday... sorry to confuse everyone


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)
7. Amistad
8. Dominion, Prequel to the Exorcist (2005)
9. Goya's Ghosts
10.The Hunt For Red October


----------



## grandecafe1 (Aug 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård
> 
> 1. Mamma Mia
> 2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
> ...


*10. Beowolf & Grendel (ground breaking animation)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)
7. Amistad
8. Dominion, Prequel to the Exorcist (2005)
9. Goya's Ghosts 
10. Beowolf & Grendel (ground breaking animation)
11. King Arthur


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2008)

grandecafe1 said:


> *10. Beowolf & Grendel (ground breaking animation)*


*
I really enjoyed Beowolf & Grendel too. (I watched it over and over.) The animation is intriguing. Done by the process & people that did Polar Express. And the actors that are computer animated are still recognizable like Sir Anthony Hopkins and Angelina Jolie. Very cool.*

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)
7. Amistad
8. Dominion, Prequel to the Exorcist (2005)
9. Goya's Ghosts 
10. Beowolf & Grendel (ground breaking animation)
11. King Arthur

12. Deep Blue Sea


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Next Baker's dozen: Stellan Skarsgård

1. Mamma Mia
2. Breaking the Waves (amazing movie)
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Glass House
5. Ronin
6. Pirates Of The Caribbean(Dean Man's Chest)
7. Amistad
8. Dominion, Prequel to the Exorcist (2005)
9. Goya's Ghosts 
10. Beowolf & Grendel (ground breaking animation)
11. King Arthur
12. Deep Blue Sea
13. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars


----------



## runnerman (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars



2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia

*4. Scarface*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes


----------



## intraultra (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie


----------



## moore2me (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes

6. Carrie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie

7. Femme Fetale


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. The Untouchables


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. The Untouchables
9. Dressed To Kill


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. Wise Guys
9. Dressed To Kill
10. Blow Out


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. Wise Guys
9. Dressed To Kill
10. Blow Out
11. The Bonfire of the Vanities


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. Wise Guys
9. Dressed To Kill
10. Blow Out
11. The Bonfire of the Vanities

*12. Carlito's Way*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: movies directed by Brian De Palma

1. Mission to Mars
2. The Untouchables ("Here endeth the lesson")
3. Black Dahlia
4. Scarface
5. Snake Eyes
6. Carrie
7. Femme Fetale
8. Wise Guys
9. Dressed To Kill
10. Blow Out
11. The Bonfire of the Vanities
12. Carlito's Way
13. The Fury


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald 

1. The House Bunny*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald 

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show


----------



## intraultra (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon

5. The Perfect Storm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm

6. Superhero Movie


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money

9. Broken Flowers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money
9. Broken Flowers
10. Awake


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money
9. Broken Flowers
10. Awake
11. Lawn Dogs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money
9. Broken Flowers
10. Awake
11. Lawn Dogs

12. Dukes of Hazard


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher McDonald

1. The House Bunny
2. Quiz Show
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Gideon
5. The Perfect Storm
6. Superhero Movie
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. Mad Money
9. Broken Flowers
10. Awake
11. Lawn Dogs
12. Dukes of Hazard
13. Flubber


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist* (2007)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)

2. Flyboys (2006)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)

2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)

5. Copying Beethoven


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007
> 
> 1. The Mist (2007)
> 2. Flyboys (2006)
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)

8.Blood and Chocolate ' 07


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)
8. Blood and Chocolate ' 07
9. The Nanny Diaries (2007)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)
8. Blood and Chocolate ' 07
9. The Nanny Diaries (2007)
10. Miss Potter (2006)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)
8. Blood and Chocolate ' 07
9. The Nanny Diaries (2007)
10. Miss Potter (2006)

11. Who's your Caddy (2007)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)
8. Blood and Chocolate ' 07
9. The Nanny Diaries (2007)
10. Miss Potter (2006)
11. Who's your Caddy (2007)
12. Mr. Brooks (2007)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: MGM movies from 2006-2007

1. The Mist (2007)
2. Flyboys (2006)
3. Basic Instinct 2 (2006)
4. Lions for Lambs (2007)
5. Copying Beethoven
6. 1408 (2007)
7. Rescue Dawn (2006)
8. Blood and Chocolate ' 07
9. The Nanny Diaries (2007)
10. Miss Potter (2006)
11. Who's your Caddy (2007)
12. Mr. Brooks (2007)

13. Two Weeks '06

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).

1. Stardust


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).

1. Stardust

2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).

1. Stardust 
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).

1. Stardust 
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)

4. Romeo Is Bleeding - 1994 - _Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider _


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust 
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - 1994 - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider 
5. The Princess Bride


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust 
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider 
5. The Princess Bride

6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride

6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.Die Hard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 31, 2008)

Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride
6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.Die Hard

8. Unfaithful (YUM)


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 31, 2008)

Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride
6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.*Die Hard*
8. Unfaithful (YUM)

9. Sweeny Todd

Oh yeah, quite the handsome villain. (best Homer Simpson drool"---Alan Rickman, MMMMMMMMMMM"):eat2:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 31, 2008)

Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride
6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.Die Hard
8. Unfaithful (YUM)
9. Sweeny Todd

Oh yeah, quite the handsome villain. (best Homer Simpson drool"---Alan Rickman, MMMMMMMMMMM")

10. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (Pamela - You like Alan Rickman? Here's another one of his great villanous roles.)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride
6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.Die Hard
8. Unfaithful (YUM)
9. Sweeny Todd - Oh yeah, quite the handsome villain. (best Homer Simpson drool"---Alan Rickman, MMMMMMMMMMM")
10. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (Pamela - You like Alan Rickman? Here's another one of his great villanous roles.)
11. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).


1. Stardust
2. The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe
3. The Little Mermaid (cartoons count, right?)
4. Romeo Is Bleeding - (1994) - Gary Oldman, Lena Olin, Annabella Sciorra, Juliette Lewis, Roy Scheider
5. The Princess Bride
6. Dressed To Kill - Angie Dickinson (1980)
7.Die Hard
8. Unfaithful (YUM)
9. Sweeny Todd - Oh yeah, quite the handsome villain. (best Homer Simpson drool"---Alan Rickman, MMMMMMMMMMM")
10. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves (Pamela - You like Alan Rickman? Here's another one of his great villanous roles.)
11. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle

12. The King and I - Yul Brenner


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Movies in which the villain is handsome or pretty (at least part of the time).
> 
> 
> 1. Stardust
> ...



13. Fatal Attraction


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

*Movies with odd looking character players:
*


1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 1, 2008)

*Movies with odd looking character players:*

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"


----------



## moore2me (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo


6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem


----------



## moore2me (Sep 1, 2008)

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo


6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick


----------



## moore2me (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick

9. Powder - Sean Patrick Flanery as the bald, albino "Powder"
__________________


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick

9. Powder - Sean Patrick Flanery as the bald, albino "Powder"

10. A Dirty Shame - Selma Blair as Caprice Stickles (the daughter with enormous boobs)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick

9. Powder - Sean Patrick Flanery as the bald, albino "Powder"

10. A Dirty Shame - Selma Blair as Caprice Stickles (the daughter with enormous boobs)

11. Michael- he has angel wings


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 1, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick

9. Powder - Sean Patrick Flanery as the bald, albino "Powder"

10. A Dirty Shame - Selma Blair as Caprice Stickles (the daughter with enormous boobs)

11. Michael- he has angel wings

12. Cry-Baby -- Kim McGuire as Hatchet Face


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2008)

Movies with odd looking character players:

1. Young Frankenstein - Marty Feldman

2. The Princess Bride - Andre the Giant

3. ConAir - "Garland Greene"

4. Sling Blade (Billy Bob Thornton - in Character as Karl Childers)

5. Friday--Tommy "Tiny" Lister he played Deebo

6. No Country for Old Men-Javier Bardem*

*With one of the worst haircuts in the history of cinema

7. Mask - Eric Stoltz as Cher's son who has a bad facial deformity.

8. Elephant Man - John Hurt as Joseph Merrick

9. Powder - Sean Patrick Flanery as the bald, albino "Powder"

10. A Dirty Shame - Selma Blair as Caprice Stickles (the daughter with enormous boobs)

11. Michael- he has angel wings

12. Cry-Baby -- Kim McGuire as Hatchet Face*

* This is a good one. I almost forgot Hatchet Face.

13. I have 2 here - The Orphanage - One little kid is so ugly he wears a cloth sack over his head with a face painted on it. I don't think he has a name. 

and in the animated movie Grendel, Grendel is really nasty looking, monster played by Crispin Glover.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm 
3. The Company of Wolves


----------



## runnerman (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm 
3. The Company of Wolves


4. The Princess Bride (it doesn't have to be a real fairy tale, does it?)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm 
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*

* Dear Runnerman, I think "real fairy tales" are very rare indeed, so the answer is no, it doesn't.

5. The Voyages of Sinbad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm 
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad

6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm 
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek

8. JFK (Can urban myths and conspiracy theories count, too? I like to push the envelope.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek

8. JFK (Can urban myths and conspiracy theories count, too? I like to push the envelope.)

9. Happily Ever After


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek

8. JFK (Can urban myths and conspiracy theories count, too? I like to push the envelope.)

9. Happily Ever After
10. Ever After (starring Drew Barrymore)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek

8. JFK (Can urban myths and conspiracy theories count, too? I like to push the envelope.)

9. Happily Ever After
10. Ever After (starring Drew Barrymore)
11. A Cinderella Story


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.

1. Grendel
2. The Brothers Grimm
3. The Company of Wolves
4. The Princess Bride - It doesn't have to be a real Fairy Tale, Does it?*
5. The Voyages of Sinbad
6. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
7. Shrek

8. JFK (Can urban myths and conspiracy theories count, too? I like to push the envelope.)

9. Happily Ever After
10. Ever After (starring Drew Barrymore)
11. A Cinderella Story
12. Lady Hawke


----------



## grandecafe1 (Sep 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Challenge - Movies based on Fairy Tales or Folk Tales.
> 
> 1. Grendel
> 2. The Brothers Grimm
> ...



*13. Labyrinth*

--------
*Next Challenge ~ Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead*
1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Gina Davis


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis

2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie...ugh


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie...ugh
5. Final Destination 2 - A.J. Cook


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie...ugh
5. Resident Evil


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie...ugh
5. Resident Evil

6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 2, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie...ugh
5. Resident Evil
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge
9. Charlie's Angels - Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

Action/Sci-Fi movies starring a woman lead

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge
9. Charlie's Angels - Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu

10. The Host - Ko A-sung


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge
9. Charlie's Angels - Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu
10. The Host - Ko A-sung

11. Thelma & Louise


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 3, 2008)

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge
9. Charlie's Angels - Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu
10. The Host - Ko A-sung
11. Thelma & Louise - Susan Sarandon, Gina Davis

12. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - Michelle Yeoh, Ziyi Zhang


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 3, 2008)

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight ~ Geena Davis
2. Kill Bill - Uma Thurman
3. Misery - Kathy Bates
4. Tomb Raider - Angelina Jolie
5. Resident Evil - Milla Jovovich
6. Alien - Sigourney Weaver
7. China O'Brien - Cynthia Rothrock
8. Species - Natasha Henstridge
9. Charlie's Angels - Cameron Diaz, Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu
10. The Host - Ko A-sung
11. Thelma & Louise - Susan Sarandon, Gina Davis
12. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - Michelle Yeoh, Ziyi Zhang

13. Romancing the Stone - Kathleen Turner

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz

3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in *Bonnie and Clyde*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women

5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle

Oh, c'mon now! Don't tell me I'm the only one here into evil women? :wubu: This is why I hate pickin the frickin category!

6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in
> 
> 1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
> 2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
> ...



* You know it was a good job of acting in a movie role when your character's name becomes embedded in the English language as it did with "Nurse Ratched".

7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest * 
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella
9. Ursula in The Little Mermaid


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella
9. Ursula in The Little Mermaid

10. Who could forget Kathy Bates in Misery? (Got a sledge hammer?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella
9. Ursula in The Little Mermaid
10. Who could forget Kathy Bates in Misery? 
11. Linda Blair (as Regan) - The Exorcist


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella
9. Ursula in The Little Mermaid
10. Who could forget Kathy Bates in Misery?
11. Linda Blair (as Regan) - The Exorcist
12. Greta Garbo as "Mata Hari"


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Category - Classic Female Villains & the film they appeared in

1. Cruella de Vil - 101 Dalmatians
2. The wicked witch of the west/the wicked witch of the east/Elmira Gulch - The Wizard of Oz
3. Faye Dunaway in Character as Bonnie in Bonnie and Clyde
4. Joan Crawford as Crystal Allen in The Women
5. Natasha Fatale - hotly played by Renee Russo in Rocky & Bullwinkle
6. Nurse Mildred Ratched brilliantly played by Louise Fletcher in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *
7. Betty Davis scared the bejesus out of me in as the evil sister in "What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?"
8. Lady Tremaine & Stepsisters - Cinderella
9. Ursula in The Little Mermaid
10. Who could forget Kathy Bates in Misery?
11. Linda Blair (as Regan) - The Exorcist
12. Greta Garbo as "Mata Hari"
13. Ann Baxter as Eve in All About Eve

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston
1. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)

3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums

6. The Grifters


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters

7. The Crossing Guard (Geez! Do all her movies start with "The"?)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard (Geez! Do all her movies start with "The"?) *

* 8. No,For example . . . . Prizzi's Honor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. The Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family (One of her best roles IMHO.)
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard (Geez! Do all her movies start with "The"?) *
8. No,For example . . . . Prizzi's Honor

9. For Another example . . . . Daddy Day Care (2003)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family 
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard 
8. Prizzi's Honor
9. Daddy Day Care (2003)
10. Blood Work


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family 
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard 
8. Prizzi's Honor
9. Daddy Day Care (2003)
10. Blood Work

11. Manhattan Murder Mystery (1993)


----------



## intraultra (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard
8. Prizzi's Honor
9. Daddy Day Care (2003)
10. Blood Work
11. Manhattan Murder Mystery (1993)
12. The Witches

( i can't tell you how many times i've seen that. )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Anjelica Huston

1. The Darjeeling Limited
2. Martian Child (2007)
3. The Adams Family
4. The Ice Pirates
5. The Royal Tenenbaums
6. The Grifters
7. The Crossing Guard
8. Prizzi's Honor
9. Daddy Day Care (2003)
10. Blood Work
11. Manhattan Murder Mystery (1993)
12. The Witches
13. Ever After

*
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie *


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie 
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Blood Work
9. Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Blood Work
9. Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael
10. Gods and Generals


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Blood Work
9. Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael
10. Gods and Generals
11. Speed


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Blood Work
9. Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael
10. Gods and Generals
11. Speed
12. Gettysburg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jeff Daniels

1. Because of Winn-Dixie
2. Dumb and Dumber
3. RV
4. Fly Away Home
5. Ragtime
6. 101 Dalmatians
7. Terms of Endearment
8. Blood Work
9. Welcome Home Roxy Carmichael
10. Gods and Generals
11. Speed
12. Gettysburg
13. Arachnophobia


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Julie Walters 

1. Mamma Mia*


----------



## speakeasy (Sep 4, 2008)

Julie Walters
1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 5, 2008)

Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot

3. Calendar Girls


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

6. STEPPING OUT


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 5, 2008)

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane

8. Jake's Progress (1995)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane
8. Jake's Progress (1995)
9. Mack the Knife


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane
8. Jake's Progress (1995)
9. Mack the Knife
10. Sister My Sister


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane
8. Jake's Progress (1995)
9. Mack the Knife
10. Sister My Sister
11. Just Like a Woman


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane
8. Jake's Progress (1995)
9. Mack the Knife
10. Sister My Sister
11. Just Like a Woman
12.Becoming Jane


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Movies with Julie Walters

1. Mamma Mia
2. Billy Elliot
3. Calendar Girls
4. Driving Lessons
5. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6. STEPPING OUT
7. Becoming Jane
8. Jake's Progress (1995)
9. Mack the Knife
10. Sister My Sister
11. Just Like a Woman
12. Before You Go
13. Girl's Night

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop

5. Cross Creek (1983)


Good call Maria! Alfre is one of my all-time fave contemporary actresses! Not just 'cuz she's from my old hometown of Tulsa, either.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ernest**


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta


----------



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta

8. Radio


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

In between other posting.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta
8. Radio

9. Star Trek: First Contact (ST8)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta
8. Radio

9. Star Trek: First Contact (ST8)

10. The Family That Preys (2008)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta
8. Radio
9. Star Trek: First Contact (ST8)
10. The Family That Preys (2008) **I am so looking foward to this movie!
11. Love & Basketball


----------



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta
8. Radio
9. Star Trek: First Contact (ST8)
10. The Family That Preys (2008) **I am so looking foward to this movie!
11. Love & Basketball

12. The Core


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Alfre Woodard

1. Take the Lead
2. Crooklyn
3. Passion Fish
4. Beauty Shop
5. Cross Creek (1983)
6. Primal Fear
7. Down in the Delta
8. Radio
9. Star Trek: First Contact (ST8)
10. The Family That Preys (2008) **I am so looking foward to this movie!
11. Love & Basketball
12. The Core
13. Secrets

*Next up......movies with Jan Reno*

1. The Professional


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita
8. Godzilla


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita
8. Godzilla
9.Flushed Away


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita
8. Godzilla
9.Flushed Away
10. Mission Impossible


----------



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita
8. Godzilla
9.Flushed Away
10. Mission Impossible

11. Subway


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Next up......movies with Jean Reno

1. The Professional
2. Flyboys
3. Ronin
4. French Kiss
5. The Pink Panther
6. The Da Vinci Code
7. La Femme Nikita
8. Godzilla
9. Flushed Away
10. Mission Impossible
11. Subway
12. Wasabi


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next up......movies with Jean Reno
> 
> 1. The Professional
> 2. Flyboys
> ...



13. Les visiteurs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

*JAMES WOODS MOVIES*

1. John Q


----------



## moore2me (Sep 7, 2008)

I withdraw and will hold this until another turn. No problemo.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 7, 2008)

*JAMES WOODS MOVIES*

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up


----------



## moore2me (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up

3.Be Cool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheesh, in between other's again


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3.Be Cool

4. Riding in Cars With Boys


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

*JAMES WOODS MOVIES*

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys 

5. Northfork (2003)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys 
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys 
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules

8. Ganster Movies (2006)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules

8. Ganster Movies (2006)
9. Any Given Sunday


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules
8. Ganster Movies (2006)
9. Any Given Sunday
10. End Games


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules
8. Ganster Movies (2006)
9. Any Given Sunday
10. End Games

*11. Casino*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules
8. Ganster Movies (2006)
9. Any Given Sunday
10. End Games
11. Casino
12. Straight Talk


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 7, 2008)

JAMES WOODS MOVIES

1. John Q
2. Surf's Up
3. Be Cool
4. Riding in Cars With Boys
5. Northfork (2003)
6. Contact
7. Hercules
8. Ganster Movies (2006)
9. Any Given Sunday
10. End Games
11. Casino
12. Straight Talk
13. Virgin Suicides.

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 7, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss

3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman:eat2


----------



## moore2me (Sep 7, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)

4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet


----------



## moore2me (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine
1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet

6. Sideways


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways

7. Mondovino (2005)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine

9. A Good Year - Russell Crowe - (2006)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine
9. A Good Year - Russell Crowe - (2006)
10. Stardust


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine
9. A Good Year - Russell Crowe - (2006)
10. Stardust
11. Killer Bees


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine
9. A Good Year - Russell Crowe - (2006)
10. Stardust
11. Killer Bees

12. What Did You Do In the War, Daddy?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 8, 2008)

Next: Movies that prominently feature wine

1. A Walk in the Clouds
2. French Kiss
3. Bottle Shock (With the Hot Alan Rickman)
4. The Other (based on Tom Tryon's book)
5. Year of the Comet
6. Sideways
7. Mondovino (2005)
8. Blood and Wine
9. A Good Year - Russell Crowe - (2006)
10. Stardust
11. Killer Bees
12. What Did You Do In the War, Daddy?

13. Arsenic and Old Lace

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. *One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet)*. The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

14. Stella 

m. A Streetcar Named Desire
---------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy 
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove
----------------------------------------------------------------------

13. You pick your own favorite character & movie if you make it to the last selection.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. *One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet)*. The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:
> 
> 14. Stella
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go for the obvious one here. (Check the avatar if you're confused )

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest



*REMAINING LIST:*

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 8, 2008)

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird


*REMAINING LIST:*

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 8, 2008)

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory

*REMAINING LIST:*

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## Buttons (Sep 8, 2008)

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers

REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 9, 2008)

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove

REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley 
2. Mickey & Mallory 
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr 
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call 
6. Al Swearengen 
7. Chazz Michael Michaels 
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell 
10. Stunt Man Mike 
11. Cornelius 
12. Joe Buck 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers 
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 9, 2008)

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof

REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen
7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove
__________________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet). The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof

*11. Cornelius ----> a. Planet of the Apes*


REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen
7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove
__________________


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2008)

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet). The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof
11. Cornelius ----> a. Planet of the Apes
8. Dean Vernon Wormer ---> e. Animal House


*REMAINING LIST:*

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen
7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 9, 2008)

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet). The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof
11. Cornelius ----> a. Planet of the Apes
8. Dean Vernon Wormer ---> e. Animal House
9. Lt. Pete Maverick Mitchell ---> b. Top Gun

*REMAINING LIST:*

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen
7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy
d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet). The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof
11. Cornelius ----> a. Planet of the Apes
8. Dean Vernon Wormer ---> e. Animal House
9. Lt. Pete Maverick Mitchell ---> b. Top Gun
4. Jack Jack Parr ---> j. The Incredibles

REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen

7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer 
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy

d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 9, 2008)

Next challenge - Something different. A matching game. You get to match the movie character on the left with the movies in the list beneath them. One turn each post. No cheating (No searching the internet). The last person #13 gets to pick their own favorite character. One your post, write your answer, example:

3. Randle Patrick McMurphy ----> f. One Flew OVer the Cuckoo's Nest
1. Boo Radley ----> h. To Kill a Mockingbird
7. Chazz Michael Michaels ----> i. Blades of Glory
2. Mickey and Mallory -----> k. Natural Born Killers
5. Capt. Woodrow F. Call ----> l. Lonesome Dove
10. Stuntman Mike ----> Grindhouse Deathproof
11. Cornelius ----> a. Planet of the Apes
8. Dean Vernon Wormer ---> e. Animal House
9. Lt. Pete Maverick Mitchell ---> b. Top Gun
4. Jack Jack Parr ---> j. The Incredibles
12. Joe Buck ----> c. Midnight Cowboy

REMAINING LIST:

1. Boo Radley
2. Mickey & Mallory
3. RP McMurphy
4. Jack Jack Parr
5. Cpt. Woodrow F. Call
6. Al Swearengen

7. Chazz Michael Michaels
8. Dean Vernon Wormer
9. Lt. Pete "Maverick" Mitchell
10. Stunt Man Mike
11. Cornelius
12. Joe Buck
----------------------------------------------------------------

a. Planet of the Apes
b. Top Gun
c. Midnight Cowboy

d. Grindhouse: Deathproof
e. Animal House
f. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
g. Deadwood
h. To Kill A Mockingbird
i. Blades of Glory
j. The Incredibles
k. Natural Born Killers
l. Lonesome Dove


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

*NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie
> 
> 
> 1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett*



Jumping the gun a bit there, aren't you?


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett

*2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Jumping the gun a bit there, aren't you?



Why... because I did not post the last obvious answer to the last category?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch

4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA _ROBERT DOWNEY, JR_) - 2008


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008

5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)

6. Tony Takitani - 2005


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins

8. Godfather II - Tony Rosato played by Danny Aiello


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins
8. Godfather II - Tony Rosato played by Danny Aiello
9. Die Hard (1988) - Andreas Wisniewski


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins

8. Grindhouse: Planet Terror - Tony Block is played by Rebel Rodriguez


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins
8. Godfather II - Tony Rosato played by Danny Aiello
9. Die Hard (1988) - Andreas Wisniewski
10. Grindhouse: Planet Terror - Tony Block is played by Rebel Rodriguez 
11. Twister - Anthony Rapp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie


1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins
8. Godfather II - Tony Rosato played by Danny Aiello
9. Die Hard (1988) - Andreas Wisniewski
10. Grindhouse: Planet Terror - Tony Block is played by Rebel Rodriguez 
11. Twister - Anthony Rapp

12. 24 Hour Party People (2002) - *Tony Wilson (Character)AKA=* _* Steve Coogan *_


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie

1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
2. Scarface (Tony Montana), Al Pacino
3. The Air I Breathe, Emile Hirsch
4. Iron Man - (Tony Stark... AKA ROBERT DOWNEY, JR) - 2008
5. West Side Story (Richard Beymer plays Tony in the Movie version)
6. Tony Takitani - 2005
7. Girl, Interrupted - Misha Collins
8. Godfather II - Tony Rosato played by Danny Aiello
9. Die Hard (1988) - Andreas Wisniewski
10. Grindhouse: Planet Terror - Tony Block is played by Rebel Rodriguez 
11. Twister - Anthony Rapp
12. 24 Hour Party People (2002) - Tony Wilson (Character)AKA=Steve Coogan
13. How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days - Adam Goldberg

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem


----------



## Buttons (Sep 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3. Crash - Ludacris


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem

3.. Evita - Madonna


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper

7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton


----------



## runnerman (Sep 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT: Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie
> 
> 
> 1. Daddy Day Care (2003), Jimmy Bennett
> ...




5. West Side Story -- Richard Beymer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher
9. Crash - Ludacris *(Thanks, Buttons)


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher
9. Crash - Ludacris *(Thanks, Buttons)
10. Moonstruck - Cher


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher
9. Crash - Ludacris *(Thanks, Buttons)
10. Moonstruck - Cher

11. Three Kings - Ice Cube
12. West Side Story - Ricard Beymer (We skipped Runningmann's post.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name
> 
> 1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
> 2. Eight Mile - Eminem
> ...





That post was for the previous category (Movies with a Character "Tony". Name the actor who played the character and the movie)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher
9. Crash - Ludacris *(Thanks, Buttons)
10. Moonstruck - Cher
11. Three Kings - Ice Cube

12. The Jazz Singer (1927) - Al Jolson


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Next up: Movies starring singers/rappers/musicians and their name

1. Because I Said So - Mandy Moore
2. Eight Mile - Eminem
3.. Evita - Madonna
4. Hello Dolly- Barbra Streisand
5. Beer for My Horses - Toby Keith
6. Vibes - Cyndi Lauper
7. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
8. Mermaids - Cher
9. Crash - Ludacris *(Thanks, Buttons)
10. Moonstruck - Cher
11. Three Kings - Ice Cube
12. The Jazz Singer (1927) - Al Jolson
13. Square Dance - Trace Adkins


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

2. Remember The Titans - Densel Washington - (2006)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw

3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger (Isn't bodybuilding a sport?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hey, you didn't enter mine from above..... *


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson

_*2. Remember The Titans - Densel Washington - (2006) *_

*********************************************************

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger (Isn't bodybuilding a sport?)

4. Remember The Titans - Densel Washington - (2006)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Hey, you didn't enter mine from above..... *
> 
> 
> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.
> ...



I'm confused.  Denzel Washington is not a sports figure, as far as I know? Did I misunderstand the category? I thought you wanted sports figures/athletes starring in films (i.e., Shaq), no? Or did you mean films about sports figures (Pride of the Yankees)?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I'm confused.  Denzel Washington is not a sports figure, as far as I know? Did I misunderstand the category? I thought you wanted sports figures/athletes starring in films (i.e., Shaq), no? Or did you mean films about sports figures (Pride of the Yankees)?



*Oops, My bad, I was thinking movies about sports. SO SORRY.....:doh:*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Oops, My bad, I was thinking movies about sports. SO SORRY.....:doh:*



Well, it was a natural assumption, Grandi. The first movie was about an NFL quarterback starring a pro-wrestler (athlete, yes/sport, no, imo). That's why I asked for the clarification. Maria?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan

Sorry to just skip you GF, I just thought you'd realize that wasn't what Maria meant after seeing another example. No big.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

**Just to Clarify.... The category is for sports figures/athletes/celebrities starring in movies..... doesn't necessarily have to be a movie about sports. I hope this helps.... and sorry for any confusion :blush:

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant
9. Mitchell - Merlin Olsen


----------



## Buttons (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant
9. Mitchell - Merlin Olsen
10. Blade Trinity - Paul Levesque (Triple H)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant
9. Mitchell - Merlin Olsen
10. Blade Trinity - Paul Levesque (Triple H)

11. Jerry Maguire - too many to list. The credits have a whole bunch of sports guys.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant
9. Mitchell - Merlin Olsen
10. Blade Trinity - Paul Levesque (Triple H)
11. Jerry Maguire - too many to list. The credits have a whole bunch of sports guys.
12. Rocky Balboa - Mike Tyson


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies starring Sports figures. Name the movie and the person.

1. The Game Plan - Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson
2. Failure to Launch - Terry Bradshaw
3. The Terminator - Arnold Schwarzenegger
4. Space Jam - Michael Jordan
5. Rookie of the Year - Barry Bonds
6. Meet the Browns - Rick Fox
7. Rocky - Carl Weathers
8. The Princess Bride -- Andre the Giant
9. Mitchell - Merlin Olsen
10. Blade Trinity - Paul Levesque (Triple H)
11. Jerry Maguire - too many to list. The credits have a whole bunch of sports guys.
12. Rocky Balboa - Mike Tyson

13. The Longest Yard - Look it up; Burt Reynolds was a college athlete.

Next category - _Great_ movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2008)

_Great _movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees

2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans


----------



## Buttons (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees

2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall

6. Munic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munic

7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)

8. The Rookie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)
8. The Rookie

9. Bull Durham - Kevin Costner - (1988)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)
8. The Rookie
9. Bull Durham - Kevin Costner - (1988)

10. Shaolin Soccer


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)
8. The Rookie
9. Bull Durham - Kevin Costner - (1988)

10. Shaolin Soccer
11. Any Given Sunday


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)
8. The Rookie
9. Bull Durham - Kevin Costner - (1988)
10. Shaolin Soccer
11. Any Given Sunday
12. Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

Great movies about sports

1. The Pride of The Yankees
2. Miracle
3. Remember the Titans
4. Rudy
5. We Are Marshall
6. Munich
7. The Legend of Bagger Vance - Will Smith - (1999)
8. The Rookie
9. Bull Durham - Kevin Costner - (1988)
10. Shaolin Soccer
11. Any Given Sunday
12. Angels in the Outfield

13. Knute Rockne All American - (1940)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

*I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....*

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2, Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2, Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)

3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2, Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)

3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)

4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2, Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952

5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2, Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952

5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
__________________

Sorry guys, but I think #2 and #4 were *NOT* B movies. Wiki defines a B movie as a low budget motion picture with poor production values. The cost to produce a B movie was usually less than 5% of the cost to produce an A movie. They future elaborate to say B movies are produced usually based on volume, quantity not quality. B movies may have aging stars past their prime. B movies were often used as a 2nd feature in a theater before a featured film was shown. B movies usually had a short run time - 90 to 60 minutes in duration. Some examples of B movies were western, horror, Tarzan movies, Blaxploitation (Black Casear).

Now #2 - *Harvey* was directed by *Henry Koster.* Mr. Koster also directed:
The Flower Drum Song, 
The Robe, 
Good Morning Miss Dove, 
A Man Called Peter, and 
The Bishop's Wife. 

I really don't think anyone can call what this man directed B movies. Also, the screenplay for Harvey was written by Mary Chase who won a Pulitzer Prize for the play "Harvey". And another person in the cast, Josephine Hull, won the Oscar in '51 for Best Supporting Actress for her role in Harvey. Stewart was also nominated but did not win. *Harvey was not a B movie.*

#4 - *Pat and Mike* was directed by *George Cukor* and even more impressive director. Mr. Cukor's credits include:

The Corn is Green
*My Fair Lady* - Won Oscar for Best Picture in '64
A Star Is Born
Adam's Rib
The Philadelphia Story
Camille
Little Women
Born Yesterday
A Double Life
(the underlined movies were nominated for Oscars, but did not win.)

Plus, when Hepburn and Tracy worked together on the screen (even in a comedy) there was magic. *Pat and Mike was not a B movie.*

Sorry to appear a little obsessive, but *My Fair Lady *is one of my top ten favorite movies of all time.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
3. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)

4. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller

*ThikJerseyChik and Sugar & Spice, I hope you guys don't mind if I revised the list based on the excruciating details I listed in the previous post.*


----------



## runnerman (Sep 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....
> 
> 1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
> 2. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
> ...




Geez, I hesitate to muddy the waters further here, but this is really a list of classic B&W movies, not B movies as Moore2me helpfully described. A true 'B movie' would be an obscure double feature western or melodrama. I kind of like the all-midget western, Terror of Tinytown (1938)! If you are just dying to learn more about B movies, here's a Wiki link: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B_movie

I'd respectfully suggest that the classic B&W films Harvey and Pat & Mike deserve to be on the list just as much as the classics Frankenstein and The Devil and Miss Jones.

Anyway, here's my offering:

5. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Category is *BLACK & WHITE MOVIES AND/OR B MOVIES* Filmed before 1990, and list a person starring in the film.


1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course 
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo
9. Freaks (1932) No leading actor listed


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo
9. Freaks (1932) No leading actor listed

10. Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin, 1932


----------



## moore2me (Sep 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Category is *BLACK & WHITE MOVIES AND/OR B MOVIES* Filmed before 1990, and list a person starring in the film.
> 
> *Mariac,
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

*I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....*

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo
9. Freaks (1932) No leading actor listed
10. Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin, 1932

11. Night of the Living Dead - Duane Jones - (1968)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo
9. Freaks (1932) No leading actor listed
10. Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin, 1932
11. Night of the Living Dead - Duane Jones - (1968)
12 The Wizard Of Oz - Judy Garland - 1939


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the Old Black & White and B Movies filmed before the 1990s, let's see how many we can come up with, plus the person that starred in them.....

1. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
2. Harvey--------James Stewart(1950)
3. Young Frankenstein - Gene Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Marty Feldman, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle(1974)
4. Pat & Mike - Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn 1952
5. The Devil AND Miss Jones (NO, NOT the porno) - Jean Arthur, Robern Cumming, Charles Coburn(1941)
6. King Kong, 1933, with Fay Wray of course
7. Tarzan the Ape Man - Johnny Weismuller
8. The Captain's Paradise, 1953 - Alec Guinness and Yvonne De Carlo
9. Freaks (1932) No leading actor listed
10. Modern Times - Charlie Chaplin, 1932
11. Night of the Living Dead - Duane Jones - (1968)

*12. The Wizard Of Oz - Judy Garland - 1939 ( I am not sure that is a B-Movie either)*

13. Abbott And Costello Meet The Mummy - Bud Abbott(AKA/Peter Patterson) & Lou Costello(AKA/Freddie Franklin) - ( 1955)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Grandi you can post the next challenge or leave it up to someone else


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

*Let's see how many SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.*

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995) 

*2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's see how many SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's see how many SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968) 
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox

5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's see how many SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968) 
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner (1982) - Harrison Ford


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968) 
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford

7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968) 
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977) 

8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)
8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)

9. Star Wars - Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil (1977)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)
8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)

9. Star Wars - Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil (1977)
10 Planet of the Apes (1968) - Charlton Heston


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)
8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)
9. Star Wars - Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil (1977)
10 Planet of the Apes (1068) - Charlton Heston

11. The Arrival - Charlie Sheen (1996)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)
8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)
9. Star Wars - Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil (1977)
10 Planet of the Apes (1968) - Charlton Heston
11. The Arrival - Charlie Sheen (1996)
12. The Abyss - (1989) Ed Harris


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

SCI-FI movies that were filmed before the year 2000, the leading roles and the year they were made.

1. 12 Monkeys - Bruce Willis (1995)
2. A Space Odyssey - A Stanley Kubrick Film (1968)
3. The Matrix (1999) - Keanu Reeves
4. Back to the Future (1985) - Michael J. Fox
5. Aliens - Sigourney Weaver (1986)
6. Blade Runner - (1982) Harrison Ford
7. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfuss, Teri Garr (1977)
8.Armageddon - Bruce Willis (1998)
9. Star Wars - Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamil (1977)
10 Planet of the Apes (1968) - Charlton Heston
11. The Arrival - Charlie Sheen (1996)
12. The Abyss - (1989) Ed Harris
13. Alien (1979) - Sigourney Weaver


NEXT: Romantic Comedies


1. What Happens in Vegas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies


1. What Happens in Vegas

2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)

3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)

4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About

6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings. 
7. Notting Hill


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman
9. Pretty Woman


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman
9. Pretty Woman

10. Moonstruck


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman
9. Pretty Woman
10. Moonstruck
11. True Romance


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman
9. Pretty Woman
10. Moonstruck
11. True Romance
12. 50 First Dates


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT: Romantic Comedies

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Green Card - Gérard Depardieu - (1990)
3. The Goodbye Girl (Richard Dreyfuss and Marsha Mason)
4. Overboard - Goldie Hawn (1987)
5. Something to Talk About
6. Woman of the Year (1942) The first of the excellent Tracy & Hepburn pairings.
7. Notting Hill
8. While You Were Sleeping-Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman
9. Pretty Woman
10. Moonstruck
11. True Romance
12. 50 First Dates
13. As Good As It Gets


Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School

5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Fairia (Sep 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Category: Teen Comedies
> 
> 1. Clueless
> 2. College
> ...



6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off 
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies
1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off 
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies
1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy
9. Sixteen Candles


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies
1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy
9. Sixteen Candles
10. Weird Science


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy
9. Sixteen Candles
10. Weird Science
11. Hannah Montana: The movie


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy
9. Sixteen Candles
10. Weird Science
11. Hannah Montana: The movie
12. The Breakfast Club


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

Next Category: Teen Comedies

1. Clueless
2. College
3. Nancy Drew
4. Summer School
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
7. Transformers
8. Drive Me Crazy
9. Sixteen Candles
10. Weird Science
11. Hannah Montana: The movie
12. The Breakfast Club
13. Bring it On


*NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado

2. Lonesome Dove - _Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones _(1989)


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 15, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 15, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)

5. Pale Rider


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 15, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)

8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)
8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)
9. Pale Rider - Clint Eastwood (1985)
10. The Last Days of Frank and Jesse James (1986) - Johnny Cash


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)
8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)
9. The Last Days of Frank and Jesse James (1986) - Johnny Cash

10. Broncho Billy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)
8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)
9. The Last Days of Frank and Jesse James (1986) - Johnny Cash
10. Broncho Billy
11. Stagecoach


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)
8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)
9. The Last Days of Frank and Jesse James (1986) - Johnny Cash
10. Bronco Billy
11. Stagecoach** (1986 TVM) Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash

12. Quiqley Down Under (1990)* Tom Selleck

* If we are being _mathematically_ correct, since there was no year zero, 1990 was the 10th year of the 80's decade. Plus it's one of my fave movies. Plus it was originally scheduled to star Steve McQueen in 1980 but he got sick and died. Plus Alan Rickman plays a really cool badass. PLUS can you get any farther west than Australia?

** John Wayne movies should _NEVER_ be remade, imho! :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Western Movies from the 80's

1. Silverado
2. Lonesome Dove - Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee Jones (1989)
3. The Shadow Riders -- Tom Selleck, Sam Elliott (1982)
4. Barbarosa - Willie Nelson (1982)
5. Pale Rider
6. Young Guns (1988)
7. No Man's Land (1984)
8. Wild Times - Sam Elliott (1980)
9. The Last Days of Frank and Jesse James (1986) - Johnny Cash
10. Bronco Billy
11. Stagecoach** (1986 TVM) Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash
12. Quiqley Down Under (1990)* Tom (Frog Legs Are Delicious) Selleck

13. Three Amigos

___________________________________________________________

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing. 

View attachment 416FNR6VAFL__SS500_.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.

2. Howls Moving Castle by: _*Hayao Miyazaki *_(2004)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 

3. Princess Mononoke (1997)


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 17, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 

3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 

3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)

6. Vexille


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 

3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)
6. Vexille

7. Naruto


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 

3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)
6. Vexille

7. Naruto
8. Spirited Away (Howl's Moving Castle is my fav, but it was already listed.)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 19, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 
3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)
6. Vexille
7. Naruto
8. Spirited Away (Howl's Moving Castle is my fav, but it was already listed.)
9. Akira (I actually haven't seen it. I don't like anime, but want to move this topic along  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Next challenge: Your favorite anime movie.

1. One of mine is Hellsing.
2. Howls Moving Castle by: Hayao Miyazaki (2004) 
3. Princess Mononoke (1997)
4. Kiki's Delivery Service (mine)
5. Ghost in the Shell (Frank's)
6. Vexille
7. Naruto
8. Spirited Away (Howl's Moving Castle is my fav, but it was already listed.)
9. Akira (I actually haven't seen it. I don't like anime, but want to move this topic along )
10. Pokemon
11. Mind Game
12. Wonderful Days
13. Momotaro's Divine Sea Warriors 


*NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt 
__________________


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie 

2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie 
2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.

3. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie 
2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
3. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)

4.Goodfellas-Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie 
2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
3. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
4.Goodfellas-Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta

5. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.


----------



## sierrak (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie 
2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
3. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
4.Goodfellas-Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta

5. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
6. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tomei


I know it's a comedy, but it still fits and I love the movie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
3. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
4.Goodfellas-Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta

5. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
6. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
7. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt _*Skipped post*_
3. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
4. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
5. Goodfellas -Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta
6. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
7. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
8. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey
9. Runaway Jury - John Cusack, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies and top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt *Skipped post*
3. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
4. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
5. Goodfellas -Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta
6. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
7. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
8. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey
9. Runaway Jury - John Cusack, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman
10. The Bone Collector ---Denzel Washington, Angelina Jolie


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies with top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt *Skipped post*
3. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
4. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
5. Goodfellas -Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta
6. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
7. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
8. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey
9. Runaway Jury - John Cusack, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman
10. The Bone Collector ---Denzel Washington, Angelina Jolie
11. Along Came A Spider - Morgan Freeman, Monica Potter


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: Crime Movies with top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt *Skipped post*
3. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
4. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
5. Goodfellas -Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta
6. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
7. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
8. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey
9. Runaway Jury - John Cusack, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman
10. The Bone Collector ---Denzel Washington, Angelina Jolie
11. Along Came A Spider - Morgan Freeman, Monica Potter
12. A Time To Kill--Matthew McConaughey, Samuel Jackson, Kevin Spacey


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2008)

Crime Movies with top billing actors

1. Gone in Sixty Seconds - Nicolas Cage and Angelina Jolie
2. Ocean's Eleven - George Clooney and Brad Pitt *Skipped post*
3. The Godfather - Marlin Brando, Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, James Caan, Robert DuVall, Talia Shire.
4. King of New York - Christopher Walken (1990)
5. Goodfellas -Robert De Niro,Joe Pesci,Ray Liotta
6. We Own The Night - Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg, Robert DuVall.
7. Oscar - Sylvester Stallone, Tim Curry, Marisa Tome
8. Seven- Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey
9. Runaway Jury - John Cusack, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman
10. The Bone Collector ---Denzel Washington, Angelina Jolie
11. Along Came A Spider - Morgan Freeman, Monica Potter
12. A Time To Kill--Matthew McConaughey, Samuel Jackson, Kevin Spacey

13. Michael Clayton - George Clooney, Tilda Swinton

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou

2. Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve


----------



## runnerman (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve


4. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. The Wrong Arm of the Law


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. The Wrong Arm of the Law
6. The Fugitive


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. The Wrong Arm of the Law
6. The Fugitive

7. Cool Hand Luke . . . ."What we have here is a failure to communicate."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can

5. Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Bonnie & Clyde
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit

6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit

6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)

* Okay - I get it now. My Cool Hand Luke was withdrawn because it wasn't a comedy. (Altho there was some funny parts, ie. eating 41 boiled eggs.) So, I went back and withdrew Bonnie & Clyde which is in the same category and replaced it with Nuns on the Run. My bad originally because I did not read the challenge and catch the word "comedies".

7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops 

8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops
8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)

9. The Gumball Rally (1976)

Gotta say I didn't really get Catch Me If You Can as being a comedy either?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops
8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)

9. The Gumball Rally (1976)

Gotta say I didn't really get Catch Me If You Can as being a comedy either?
10. Pineapple Express


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops
8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)
9. The Gumball Rally (1976)
Gotta say I didn't really get Catch Me If You Can as being a comedy either?
10. Pineapple Express

11. Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops
8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)
9. The Gumball Rally (1976)
Gotta say I didn't really get Catch Me If You Can as being a comedy either?
10. Pineapple Express

11. Beverly Hills Cop
12.Herbie The love Bug Fully Loaded


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Next Category: Comedies about running from the long arm of the law

1. O Brother, Where Art Thou
2. Nuns on the Run*
3. Ocean's Twelve
4. Catch Me If You Can
5. Smokey and the Bandit
6. HOT FUZZ - Simon Pegg (2004)
7. Abbett and Costello Meet The Keystone Cops
8. THE NAKED GUN: FROM THE FILES OF POLICE SQUAD - Leslie Nelson(1988)
9. The Gumball Rally (1976)
Gotta say I didn't really get Catch Me If You Can as being a comedy either?
10. Pineapple Express

11. Beverly Hills Cop
12. Herbie The love Bug Fully Loaded
13. Mad Money



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr David Ravell
8. Dear God - Tom Turner


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall

9. Auto Focus - Bob Crane . . . . ."HOOOOOGAAAAAN !!"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall
9. Auto Focus - Bob Crane . . . . ."HOOOOOGAAAAAN !!"
10. You've got Mail - Frank Navasky


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey I got skipped!!!

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall
9. Auto Focus - Bob Crane . . . . ."HOOOOOGAAAAAN !!"
10. You've got Mail - Frank Navasky

11. Dear God - Tom Turner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.


1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall
9. Auto Focus - Bob Crane . . . . ."HOOOOOGAAAAAN !!"
10. You've got Mail - Frank Navasky
11. Dear God - Tom Turner

12. Fast Food Nation - Don Anderson (2006)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with Greg Kinnear and the name of the character he played.

1. Baby Mama - Rob
2. As Good As It Gets - Simon Bishop
3. Bad News Bears - Roy Bullock
4. Feast of Love - Bradley Smity
5. Little Miss Sunshine - Richard Hoover
6. Stuck On You - Walt
7. Nurse Betty - Dr. David Ravell
8. We Were Soldiers - Major Bruce Crandall
9. Auto Focus - Bob Crane . . . . ."HOOOOOGAAAAAN !!"
10. You've got Mail - Frank Navasky
11. Dear God - Tom Turner
12. Fast Food Nation - Don Anderson (2006)

13. The Matador - Danny Wright

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the *Magnificent Seven *in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite *Magnificent Seven *gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I

2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner &#8211; The King and I

2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle

3. Charles Bronsen - Death Wish


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronsen - Death Wish

4. Steve Mcqueen - The Great Escape


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner &#8211; The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronsen - Death Wish
4. Steve Mcqueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronsen - Death Wish
4. Steve Mcqueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen 
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob

7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint

8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner &#8211; The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint
8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker

9. Eli Wallach - The Godfather III - Don Altobello


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint
8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker
9. Eli Wallach - The Godfather III - Don Altobello 

10. Yul Brynner - The Ten Commandments


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint
8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker
9. Eli Wallach - The Godfather III - Don Altobello 
10. Yul Brynner - The Ten Commandments
11. Eli Wallach - How to Steal a Million (w/ Audrey Hepburn, *swoon*)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint
8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker
9. Eli Wallach - The Godfather III - Don Altobello 
10. Yul Brynner - The Ten Commandments
11. Eli Wallach - How to Steal a Million (w/ Audrey Hepburn, *swoon*)

12. Escape from Fort Bravo - John Sturges (1953)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, top selling male actors. Pick your favorite Magnificent Seven gunfighter and tell what other movie he was in.

1. Yul Brynner  The King and I
2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
3. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
4. Steve McQueen - The Great Escape
5. Charles Bronson - The Dirty Dozen
6. Steve McQueen - The Blob
7. James Coburn - Our Man Flint
8. James Coburn - Duck ! You Sucker
9. Eli Wallach - The Godfather III - Don Altobello
10. Yul Brynner - The Ten Commandments
11. Eli Wallach - How to Steal a Million (w/ Audrey Hepburn, *swoon*)
12. Escape from Fort Bravo - John Sturges (1953)
13. Charles Bronson - Battle Of The Bulge


New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do

3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*

* (Purists take note - officially spelled with a non-functional umlaut over the letter 'n' and dotless 'i')


----------



## moore2me (Sep 22, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Next Challenge: One of the best westerns ever made was the Magnificent Seven in 1960. Of its many credits, were a cast of box-office favorite, *top selling male actors*. Pick your favorite *Magnificent Seven gunfighter* and tell what other movie he was in.
> 
> 1. Yul Brynner &#8211; The King and I
> 2. Robert Vaughn - Return Of The Man From Uncle
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock

5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous 

7. Electric Apricot: Quest for Festeeroo


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments
*
8. The Doors*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments

8. The Doors
9. Woodstock


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channel’s Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments
8. The Doors
9. Woodstock

10. Walk the line


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments
8. The Doors
9. Woodstock
10. Walk the line
11. Tommy


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments
8. The Doors
9. Woodstock
10. Walk the line
11. Tommy
12. The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: Movies about rock music

1. Rock My World
2. That Thing You Do
3. This Is Sp&#305;n&#776;al Tap*
4. School of Rock
5. Disney Channels Latest Movie: Camp Rock
6. Almost Famous
7. The Commitments
8. The Doors
9. Woodstock
10. Walk the line
11. Tommy
12. The Buddy Holly Story
13. I'm not There

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club

4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)

*5. The People vs Larry Flynt*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt

6. The Incredible Hulk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk

7. Pride and Glory


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk

7. Pride and Glory
8. Red Dragon


----------



## moore2me (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk
7. Pride and Glory
8. Red Dragon

9. Death to Smoochy
__________________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk
7. Pride and Glory
8. Red Dragon
9. Death to Smoochy
10. Rounders
11. The Score


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk
7. Pride and Glory
8. Red Dragon
9. Death to Smoochy
10. Rounders
11. The Score

12. Down in the Valley


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

NEW CATEGORY: MOVIES WITH EDWARD NORTON

1. American History X
2. Primal Fear
3. Fight Club
4. "The Painted Veil" (2006)
5. The People vs Larry Flynt
6. The Incredible Hulk
7. Pride and Glory
8. Red Dragon
9. Death to Smoochy
10. Rounders
11. The Score
12. Down in the Valley
13. MY FAVORITE 25th Hour

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 22, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax


----------



## runnerman (Sep 23, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> New Category: KEVIN SPACEY
> 
> 1. American Beauty
> 2. The Usual Suspects
> 3. K-Pax





4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax 
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)

5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax 
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount

9. Superman Returns (Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount

9. Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount
9. Glengarry Glen Ross 
10. Superman Returns (Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor)

11. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount
9. Glengarry Glen Ross
10. Superman Returns (Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor)
11. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil

12. The Shipping News (2001) (way underrated, imo.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

New Category: KEVIN SPACEY

1. American Beauty
2. The Usual Suspects
3. K-Pax
4. L.A. Confidential (awesome, awesome flick)
5. Se7en
6. The Life of David Gale
7. Pay It Forward
8. Recount
9. Glengarry Glen Ross
10. Superman Returns (Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor)
11. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
12. The Shipping News (2001) (way underrated, imo.)

13. Beyond the Sea


*NEW CATAGORY;


1950s Original Horror movies and thier leading actors..*


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

Withdrawn - saved till next time.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*NEW CATAGORY;Movies that have been remade today.......



1950s Original Horror movies and thier leading actors.. *


1. 13 Ghosts - Charles Herbert (1960)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> New Category: KEVIN SPACEY
> 
> 1. American Beauty
> 2. The Usual Suspects
> ...




*I got the last one, so I get to choose the next challenge.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*NEW CATAGORY; Movies that have been remade today.......


1950s Original Horror movies and thier leading actors.. *

1. 13 Ghosts - Charles Herbert (1960)
__________________


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

You are absolutely correct my dear. Sorry, my pokey old dial-up modem is always lagging behind everyone else's machines. It's like driving a team of turtles. Giddyup.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You are absolutely correct my dear. Sorry, my pokey old dial-up modem is always lagging behind everyone else's machines. It's like driving a team of turtles. Giddyup.





*No problem my friend. I remember those days myself. Do you have a movie that you would like to add to the new Catagory?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

NEW CATAGORY; Movies that have been remade today.......


1950s Original Horror movies and thier leading actors..

1. 13 Ghosts - Charles Herbert (1960)
2. The Lost Boys (1987)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am having a hard time with this category


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*NEW CATAGORY; Old Movies that have been remade today.......*


Original Horror movies Made in 1950s and thier leading actors..

1. Invasion of The Body Snatchers - Kevin McCarthy (1956)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *NEW CATAGORY; Movies that have been remade today.......
> 
> 
> 1950s Original Horror movies and thier leading actors.. *
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Redo this one


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am having a hard time with this category



Me too, I am confused. Would you please re-state the category Grandi. Is is original 1950's horror movies or re-made movies?

Thanks!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*NEW CATAGORY; Old Movies that have been remade today.......

Original Horror movies Made in 1950s and thier leading actors..*

1. Invasion of The Body Snatchers - Kevin McCarthy (1956)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Me too, I am confused. Would you please re-state the category Grandi. Is is original 1950's horror movies or re-made movies?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Punkin



*I would like to see how many ORIGINAL movies that were made in the 1950s we can come up with that have been remade today.*



*NEW CATAGORY; Old Movies that have been remade today.......*

Original Horror movies Made in 1950s and thier leading actors..

1. Invasion of The Body Snatchers - Kevin McCarthy (1956)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, okay. Well, I'm not a big horror movie fan, but I am sure there are plenty of people that can help you out with this category.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *I would like to see how many ORIGINAL movies that were made in the 1950s we can come up with that have been remade today.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, okay. Well, I'm not a big horror movie fan, but I am sure there are plenty of people that can help you out with this category.
> 
> ~Punkin



I am completey lost on this category.... I am not a big fan of horror movies either so I will have to sit this round out too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am completey lost on this category.... I am not a big fan of horror movies either so I will have to sit this round out too.




*Ok, try this Catagory;*


Movies with talking animals on them, leading actor/actress and the year made.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ok, try this Catagory;*

Movies with talking animals on them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, try this Catagory;

Movies with talking animals on them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. The Truth About Cats & Dogs - Uma Thurman (1996)

2. The Blob (orig. 1958, comedy remake 1972, remakes 1988 & 2006)






OK , I'm just messin' with Grandi. 

2. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)

3. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy - Donald O'Connor (1955) 

4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Ok, try this Catagory;
> 
> Movies with talking animals on them, leading actor/actress and the year made.
> 
> ...




*Yer mean, mean, mean.... silly goose. LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor 
3. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor 
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005) 
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/QUOTE]

6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - _Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder _(1993)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *I didn't mean cartoons Mariac1966....*



you did not specify non-animated movies.... it just says talking animals

Okay... so now I know what you meant


Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor 
3. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*LETS JUST KEEP IT CARTOONS OR REAL ANIMALS, IT WILL BE EASIER.*

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor 
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005) 
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]

6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *LETS JUST KEEP IT CARTOONS OR REAL ANIMALS, IT WILL BE EASIER.*
> 
> Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.
> 
> ...




Um wait, _real _animals can't talk. Unless you mean parrots? Now I'm confused?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor 
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005) 
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)

7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 23, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)

8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Um wait, _real _animals can't talk. Unless you mean parrots? Now I'm confused?



Ernest, Don't forget some famous animals that did talk. The Son of Sam got most of his instructions from the neighbor's dog. Mr. Ed talked to Wilbur. And I hear voices all the time from the squirrels in my neighborhood. I promised not to repeat what they tell me tho.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)

8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)
9. Underdog (2007) - Amy Adams and Jason Lee


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)

8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)
9. Underdog (2007) - Amy Adams and Jason Lee
10. Look Who's Talking Now (1993) - John Travolta, Kirstie Alley


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)
8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)
9. Underdog (2007) - Amy Adams and Jason Lee
10. Look Who's Talking Now (1993) - John Travolta, Kirstie Alley

11. Beverly Hills Chihuahuas - Drew Barrymore (2008)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)
8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)
9. Underdog (2007) - Amy Adams and Jason Lee
10. Look Who's Talking Now (1993) - John Travolta, Kirstie Alley

11. Beverly Hills Chihuahuas - Drew Barrymore (2008)
12. Charlotte's Web-- Debbie Reynolds and Paul Lynne


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Movies with talking animals in them, leading actor/actress and the year made.

1. Cats And Dogs - Jeff Goldblum (2001)
2. Brother Bear - Joaquin Phoenix (2003)
3. Francis Joins the Navy (1955) Donald O'Connor
4. Racing Stripes - Hayden Panettiere (2005)
5. The Lion King - James Earl Jones, Matthew Broderick (1994)[/quote]
6. Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Michael J. Fox, Sally Field, Don Ameche, Don Alder (1993)
7. 'THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA:THE LION, THE WITCH AND THE WARDROBE - Georgie Henley/Lucy Pevensie (2005)
8. Hot To Trot - Bobcat Goldthwait & John Candy as the voice of the horse
(1988)
9. Underdog (2007) - Amy Adams and Jason Lee
10. Look Who's Talking Now (1993) - John Travolta, Kirstie Alley
11. Beverly Hills Chihuahuas - Drew Barrymore (2008)
12. Charlotte's Web-- Debbie Reynolds and Paul Lynne

13. The Golden Compass - Nicole Kidman (2007)

***************************************************


*NEXT CATAGORY; Alligator Movies, the leading roles and the year released.*


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)

2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda


Grandi, you like making things tricky, don't you?  I take it from your first pick we're lumping crocodiles with alligators? Lake Placid is also about a (non-talking) crocodile.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator Movies, the leading roles and the year released.
> 
> 
> 1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
> ...



The only difference between Crocodiles and Alligators is their snouts, they are big lizards just the same......... Should have I reworded it dear? :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator Movies, the leading roles and the year released.

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda

3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> The only difference between Crocodiles and Alligators is their snouts, they are big lizards just the same......... Should have I reworded it dear? :blush:



Um, technically they're two completely different families. And they can't interbreed, so I'd say that's a pretty important difference to _them_.  According to this reference the difference would be comparable to that between jaguars and lions. Whole different breed of cat, in other words. 

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/cbd-faq-q1.htm

Snout what do you think? :doh:


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Um, technically they're two completely different families. And they can't interbreed, so I'd say that's a pretty important difference to _them_.  According to this reference the difference would be comparable to that between jaguars and lions. Whole different breed of cat, in other words.
> 
> http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/cnhc/cbd-faq-q1.htm
> 
> Snout what do you think? :doh:



Ernest is right you know. The best way to fix this is to take both crocs and alligator backwards to the place in their evolutionary family tree before they start to branch. This is where they would both be in the same group. This is called an "Order" and it's name is "Crocodilia". Both alligators and crocodiles come from the order crocodilia. (Or you could just reword your challenge to say movies about alligators or crocodiles.) Biology major Moore signing out.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

So, I'll take the few hours of quiet time as consent and revise the challenge to . . . .

NEXT CATEGORY; *Alligator or Crocodile Movies*, the leading roles and the year released.

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)

4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> So, I'll take the few hours of quiet time as consent and revise the challenge to . . . .



*
Thank you moore2me......................................................................*


NEXT CATEGORY; *Alligator or Crocodile Movies*, the leading roles and the year released.

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)

5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)


----------



## Fairia (Sep 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Thank you moore2me......................................................................*
> 
> 
> ...



6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000) 
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)

7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)

7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK

9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977

10. Albino Alligator - Mat Dillon (1996)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977

*10. Albino Alligator - Matt Dillon (1996)*

* This movie has nothing to do with reptiles. It has not one crocodile or alligator in it. I vote that it be disallowed. I have seen the movie a few times and I actually like it. I all takes place in a seedy bar. A group of desperate robbers flee into the bar and take the patrons hostage. The robbers are then pinned down and are trying to use the hostages as bargaining chips for their release. Things turn nasty and the robbers start killing off the hostages. People start ripping others apart like animals feeding on each other. The movie is a tense, bloody, and dismal psychological glimpse into the dark side of human nature. No crocs or gators here. Just people tearing each others guts out with knives.*

10. The Crocodile Hunter - Steve Irwin '96


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 25, 2008)

*I also agree with regard to "Albino Alligator". A great movie, but not within this topic.*

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977

10. Crocodiles, The Deadly Survivors" (1979) Nat Puvanai


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977

10. Crocodiles, The Deadly Survivors" (1979) Nat Puvanai
11.Primeval (2007) Dominic Purcell, Orlando Jones, Brooke Langton


----------



## doughtub (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977

10. Crocodiles, The Deadly Survivors" (1979) Nat Puvanai
11.Primeval (2007) Dominic Purcell, Orlando Jones, Brooke Langton
12. Lake Placid 2 (2007) TV Sequel/Bargain Bin DVD - John Schneider, Sarah Lafleur


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Alligator or Crocodile Movies, the leading roles and the year released.


1. Crocodile Dundee - Paul Hogan (1986)
2. Lake Placid (1999) Bill Pulman, Bridget Fonda
3. Rogue - Michael Vartan (2008)
4. Tarzan's Secret Treasure - Weissmuller (1941)
5. Blood Surf - Dax Miller (2000)
6. Alligator - Robert Forster (1980)
7. Peter Pan - '53 Disney Animated Version, Peter's voice by Bobby Driscoll
Crocodile -Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock, . . .
8. Black Water-2008 from the UK
9:Eaten Alive(AKA Death Trap)-Robert Englund,Mel Ferrer,Neville Brand (a 'Video Nasty'),1977
10. Crocodiles, The Deadly Survivors" (1979) Nat Puvanai
11.Primeval (2007) Dominic Purcell, Orlando Jones, Brooke Langton
12. Lake Placid 2 (2007) TV Sequel/Bargain Bin DVD - John Schneider, Sarah Lafleur

13. CROCODILE - Summer Knight, Chris Solari, Mark McLachlan, Caitlin Martin (2000)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*NEXT CATEGORY; Bee




Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.*


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm that's another *buzz kill* for me


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 26, 2008)

#12 Lake Placid was a dupe of #2 Lake Placid. Just sayin'.

Edit: Oops, sorry didn't see the #2. 'scuse me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Continue on please.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> #12 Lake Placid was a dupe of #2 Lake Placid. Just sayin'.
> 
> Edit: Oops, sorry didn't see the #2. 'scuse me.




*
It was still in individual movie though, so it counts.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.*


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 26, 2008)

*NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.*


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)

2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)

3. Swarmed - Kent Horvath (2005)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)
3. Swarmed - Kent Horvath (2005)

4. The Savage Bees (1976 TVM) Ben Johnson


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)
3. Swarmed - Kent Horvath (2005)
4. The Savage Bees - Ben Johnson (1976 TVM) 

5. Deadly Invasion: The Killer Bee Nightmare - Robert Hays (1995)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)
3. Swarmed - Kent Horvath (2005)
4. The Savage Bees - Ben Johnson (1976 TVM)
5. Deadly Invasion: The Killer Bee Nightmare - Robert Hays (1995)
6. The Swarm - Michael Caine (1978)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.
> 
> 
> 1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
> ...




I hate to be a thread party pooper....but are there reeeeally 13 known/famous killer bee movies?????


----------



## doughtub (Sep 27, 2008)

there's 17 - but none are "famous"... and most are made-for-tv garbage piles. 

next movie list should definitely not be about rare animals...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

doughtub said:


> there's 17 - but none are "famous"... and most are made-for-tv garbage piles.
> 
> next movie list should definitely not be about rare animals...



Thank you , Dough! My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bee Movies... ( movies with killer Bees in them) the leading role and the year made.


1. KILLER BEES - Kate Jackson (1974)
2. The Deadly Bees - Suzannah Lee (1967)
3. Swarmed - Kent Horvath (2005)
4. The Savage Bees - Ben Johnson (1976 TVM)
5. Deadly Invasion: The Killer Bee Nightmare - Robert Hays (1995)
6. The Swarm - Michael Caine (1978)

*More that I found.....*

7. Terror Out Of The Sky - Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. (1978)
8. Killer Buzz - Rutger Hauer (2001) 
9. Attack of the Killer Bees - (2006)
10. Killer Bees - Moreira, Airto (CD 1999)
11. Infested - Zach Galligan (2002)
12. Bee Season - Richard Gere (2005)


*13. Ok, Ok, I give up, these are all I can think of or find....*

********************************************************

*
NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Killer Lions, the leading role and the year that it was made.*

1. The Ghost And The Darkness - Val Kilmer (1996)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies about Killer Lions, the leading role and the year that it was made.

1. The Ghost And The Darkness - Val Kilmer (1996)

2. White Hunter, Black Heart (1990) Clint Eastwood

Could we maybe include non-killer lions, too? Some of us try to play this game just from memory (using the net only to fact-check). I can think of several other movies with lions but only one other with a killer lion. Oh, and next category how 'bout we do James Dean movies? :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

I would like to address everyone who plays this game:

1. When you pick a category, _make sure there are more than 13 answers to that category_

2. _Don't complicate the category_.... This is suppose to be fun for everyone! 

3. If you are the 13th person to answer a category _TWICE _in a row, please allow someone else to pick the next category. 

These rules are now in place as a result of inquires and questions about this game. 

Soooo... please carry on and have fun.. And Thank you to all who are particpating. 

One more note - 


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Dean Movies*


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Dean Movies

1. Rebel Without A Cause

If that was a joke and I'm dim, sorry.. I just wiki-ed James Dean as I realised I didn't know nearly enough about him, and he is only listed as being in 7 Movies, and he is uncredited in 4 of them... :/


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, this is easy to fix. I am sure Ernest, Mariac and James Dean wouldn't mind if we make the next category - Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof - Paul Newman played a character who was married to Elizabeth Taylor during the time when she was the sexiest woman in the world. She is prancing around the movie screen in a slip and throwing herself at him and he shows absolutely no reaction. That is some acting. And he was not gay. He was straight. There are not many men alive who could have pulled those scenes off and made them look real.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Dean Movies
> 
> 1. Rebel Without A Cause
> 
> If that was a joke and I'm dim, sorry.. I just wiki-ed James Dean as I realised I didn't know nearly enough about him, and he is only listed as being in 7 Movies, and he is uncredited in 4 of them... :/



As Pixelpops noted... I can only find 7 movies with James Dean and a lot of TV episodes that he was in. I will post the movies that I found and then we can continue on with M2M's category

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: James Dean Movies

1. Rebel Without A Cause
2. Giant
3. East of Eden
4. Harvest
5. Trouble Along the Way
6. Sailor Beware
7. Fixed Bayonets.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof - Paul Newman played a character who was married to Elizabeth Taylor during the time when she was the sexiest woman in the world. She is prancing around the movie screen in a slip and throwing herself at him and he shows absolutely no reaction. That is some acting. And he was not gay. He was straight. There are not many men alive who could have pulled those scenes off and made them look real. 

2. The Verdict - Paul Newman plays the character Frank Galvin, an alcoholic lawyer who tries to redeem his reputation by taking on a difficult medical malpractice case.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict

3. The Long Hot Summer - Again, Paul does some of his best work in this interpretation of a story set in the deep south. This time he gets to act with the love of his life, Joanna Woodward. They were married after the completion of this movie. You can sense the electricity between the two when the are together on the screen. One of the story lines in this movie is whether or not Newman is the guy who has been setting fires, burning houses and barns. He keeps the audience guessing and plays both a good side and a evil side.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 27, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer 

4. The Sting - I don't have any deep reasons for loving his performance in this movie, but it is one of my favorite Paul Newman movies of all time. I love how the story unfolds, how Newman's character is so good at setting up "The Sting" against Lonnegan, and we don't know until the very end of the film what is part of the grift, and what is real. I can watch this movie over and over. Plus, Newman was especially hot in this one. He was such a handsome man, even in his 80s, but when he was young, NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer 
4. The Sting 
5. Road to Perdition - Not a particularly likeable character, but I love mob/organized crime movies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer 
4. The Sting 
5. Road to Perdition 
6. Absence of Malice - any role that Paul Newman is cast in is always a good role.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer 
4. The Sting 
5. Road to Perdition 
6. Absence of Malice 

7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid - This movie showed that Paul could do comedy just as well as he did drama. The genera was more of a western, but he took it in several directions. Who else but Paul Newman could work next to Hollywood's other hottest leading man at the time, Robert Redford, and both of them having fun and the time of their life. No star treatment, no white gloves, you could tell they were just both a couple of real guys - of course the best looking couple of guys on the planet tho. *And I bet, 90% of the people reading this post can recite from memory what they said to each other before they jumped off that cliff.*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *And I bet, 90% of the people reading this post can recite from memory what they said to each other before they jumped off that cliff.*



Swim? What, you crazy? The fall'll probably kill ya!


I also love the line "Use enough dynamite there, Butch?" (even though it was Redford's character that said it and is a bit off-topic for this particular thread )

In any case,

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer 
4. The Sting 
5. Road to Perdition 
6. Absence of Malice 
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid 
8. Cool Hand Luke- He was never broken. Defiant until the end in a way that ridiculed those in power.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Since my catagory is being ignored, I will not do this one.... sorry if I made a mistake....


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer
4. The Sting
5. Road to Perdition
6. Absence of Malice
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Cool Hand Luke- He was never broken. Defiant until the end in a way that ridiculed those in power.

9. The Color of Money - Aside from being the single greatest role reprisal of all times this is a classic story of redemption that Newman delivers with almost breathtaking subtlety and nuance. Makes idiot-boy Cruise look like a marionette, btw.


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer
4. The Sting
5. Road to Perdition
6. Absence of Malice
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Cool Hand Luke
9. The Color of Money

*10. The Hudsucker Proxy - In this dark comedy, Newman portrays the archetype hard-nosed boardroom director of a major company, Sidney Mussberger, hellbent in a diabolical scheme in the pursuit of more money. A great role and stark contrast to the humble and affable Norville Barnes (played by Tim Robbins).

*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer
4. The Sting
5. Road to Perdition
6. Absence of Malice
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Cool Hand Luke
9. The Color of Money

10. The Hudsucker Proxy - In this dark comedy, Newman portrays the archetype hard-nosed boardroom director of a major company, Sidney Mussberger, hellbent in a diabolical scheme in the pursuit of more money. A great role and stark contrast to the humble and affable Norville Barnes (played by Tim Robbins).
11. A New Kind Of Love-- He starred in this movie with his wife Joanne Woodward, it was pretty funny and he was young and gorgeous.:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer
4. The Sting
5. Road to Perdition
6. Absence of Malice
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Cool Hand Luke
9. The Color of Money
10. The Hudsucker Proxy
11. A New Kind Of Love
12. Empire Falls- Max Roby- he plays a worthless drunk...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Paul Newman movies and what we liked about the character he played in that movie.

1. Cat On A Hot Tin Roof
2. The Verdict
3. The Long Hot Summer
4. The Sting
5. Road to Perdition
6. Absence of Malice
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Cool Hand Luke
9. The Color of Money
10. The Hudsucker Proxy
11. A New Kind Of Love
12. Empire Falls- Max Roby- he plays a worthless drunk...
13. Nobody's Fool


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham


----------



## Buttons (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis

5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner

7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage

9. Red Corner - Jack Moore


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage
9. Red Corner - Jack Moore
10. The Hoax - Clifford Irving


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage
9. Red Corner - Jack Moore
10. The Hoax - Clifford Irving

11. Bee Season - Saul Naumann


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage
9. Red Corner - Jack Moore
10. The Hoax - Clifford Irving

11. Bee Season - Saul Naumann
12 The Mothman Prophecies -. John Klein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Richard Gere - Movie and character name (if you know)

1. Shall We Dance - John Clark
2. Runaway Bride - Ike Graham
3. Chicago - Billy Flynn
4. Pretty Woman - Edward Lewis 
5. The Cotton Club - Dixie Dwyer
6. Unfaithful - Ed Sumner
7. An Officer and A Gentleman - Zack "Mayonnaise" Mayo
8. The Flock - Erroll Babbage
9. Red Corner - Jack Moore
10. The Hoax - Clifford Irving
11. Bee Season - Saul Naumann
12 The Mothman Prophecies -. John Klein

13. Nights in Rodanthe - Dr. Paul Flanner



*NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock

3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.

1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
*
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.

1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak

5. King Ralph - Ralph Jones (1991)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.

1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak

5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - One of his best roles ever, imo. His dance scene with Holly Hunter is one for FFA's to drool over. Cameo by the exquisite Audrey Hepburn helps make this a classic.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with charactor name and the year made.

1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - One of his best roles ever, imo. His dance scene with Holly Hunter is one for FFA's to drool over. Cameo by the exquisite Audrey Hepburn helps make this a classic.

6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - One of his best roles ever, imo. His dance scene with Holly Hunter is one for FFA's to drool over. Cameo by the exquisite Audrey Hepburn helps make this a classic.
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)

7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer

9. Barton Fink, '91, Charlie Meadows


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer

9. Barton Fink, '91, Charlie Meadows
10. Evan Almighty (2007) - Congressman Long


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer
9. Barton Fink, '91, Charlie Meadows

10. Born Yesterday - Harry Brock (1993)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer
9. Barton Fink, '91, Charlie Meadows
10. Evan Almighty (2007) - Congressman Long
11.Born Yesterday - Harry Brock (1993)

12. Home of Phobia - 2004 Rodney


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.


1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
2. Arachnophobia (1990) - Delbert McClintock
3. The Flinstones - Fred Flinstone (1994)
4. The Big Lebowski (1998) - Walter Sobchak
5. Always (1989) Al Yacky - 
6. The Year Without A Santa Claus - Santa Claus (2006)
7.The Borrowers (1997)-Ocious P.Potter
8. Speed Racer (2008) - Pops Racer

9. Barton Fink, '91, Charlie Meadows
10. Evan Almighty (2007) - Congressman Long
11. Born Yesterday - Harry Brock (1993) 
12. Home of Phobia - 2004 Rodney
13. Coyote Ugly (2000) - Bill


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CATAGORY; John Goodman Movies with character name and the year made.
> 
> 
> 1. Death Sentence - Bones Darley (2007)
> ...




Maria - yours is #13..pick another category!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain

2. The Witches Of Eastwick


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick

3. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project 
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch

7. The Witches


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I would like to address everyone who plays this game:
> 
> 1. When you pick a category, _make sure there are more than 13 answers to that category_
> 
> ...



May I suggest not requiring the year released as part of the game unless it is integral the topic itself? For those of us who like to play from memory, rather than IMDb. What does everyone else think?


****
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft

9. Waking the Witch


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft
9. Waking the Witch
10. The Worst Witch


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> May I suggest not requiring the year released as part of the game unless it is integral the topic itself? For those of us who like to play from memory, rather than IMDb. What does everyone else think?



Cutie.... even if someone posts that they would like the year included, if you do not want to include it, then just don't. However, you choose to play the game is up to you, as long as you have fun!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft
9. Waking the Witch
10. The Worst Witch
11. The Good Witch


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft
9. Waking the Witch
10. The Worst Witch
11. The Good Witch

12 Wake of the Red Witch (John Wayne's only pirate movie, I think? 1948)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movie Titles with the word "witch" included

1. Escape to Witch Mountain
2. The Witches Of Eastwick
3. The Blair Witch Project
4. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
5. Bewitched
6. Teen Witch
7. The Witches
8. Witchcraft
9. Waking the Witch
10. The Worst Witch
11. The Good Witch
12 Wake of the Red Witch (John Wayne's only pirate movie, I think? 1948)

13. Sabrina the Teenage Witch
************************************************************************



*NEXT CATAGORY;* Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael

3. Shattered - Ryan


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. The Thomas Crown Affair-Thomas Crown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond

5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown

8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown

8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer
9. The Lawnmower Man---Dr. Lawrence Angelo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown
8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer
9. The Lawnmower Man---Dr. Lawrence Angelo

10. The Matador - Julian Noble


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Movies with Pierce Brosnan and the charactor he played.

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown
8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer
9. The Lawnmower Man---Dr. Lawrence Angelo
10. The Matador - Julian Noble
11. Laws of Attraction - Daniel Rafferty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown
8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer
9. The Lawnmower Man---Dr. Lawrence Angelo
10. The Matador - Julian Noble
11. Laws of Attraction - Daniel Rafferty
12. Tomorrow Never Dies - James Bond


----------



## moore2me (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Seraphim Falls - Gideon
2. Mamma Mia! - Sam Carmichael
3. Shattered - Ryan
4. Goldeneye - James Bond
5. After the Sunset - Max Burdett
6. Married Life - Richard Langley
7. The Thomas Crown Affair----Thomas Crown
8. Mrs Doubtfire - Stuart 'Stu' Dunmeyer
9. The Lawnmower Man---Dr. Lawrence Angelo
10. The Matador - Julian Noble
11. Laws of Attraction - Daniel Rafferty
12. Tomorrow Never Dies - James Bond

13. Mars Attacks - Professor Donald Kessler

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish

3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)

4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)

4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks

6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch

7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch

7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch
7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)

9. John Cassavetes - Capone


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch
7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)

9. John Cassavetes - Capone
10. Clint Walker -- Yellowstone Kelly


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch
7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)
9. John Cassavetes - Capone
10. Clint Walker -- Yellowstone Kelly

11. Donald Sutherland - Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch
7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)
9. John Cassavetes - Capone
10. Clint Walker -- Yellowstone Kelly
11. Donald Sutherland - Invasion of the Body Snatchers
12. Ernest Borgnine - Marty


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Next Challenge - Another movie that featured a cast of stars was the Dirty Dozen. Name one of the cast members and another movie that he starred in.

1. Donald Sutherland - M.A.S.H.
2. Charles Bronson - Death Wish
3. Telly Savalas - The Muppet Movie (seriously, he was in it, really, no lie, not kidding)
4. Lee Marvin - Cat Ballou
5. Trini Lopez - Marriage on the Rocks
6. Ernest Borgnine - The Wild Bunch
7. Jim Brown - 100 Rifles (w. Burt Reynolds & Raquel Welch!)
8. George Kennedy-Naked Gun (From The Files Of Police Squad)
9. John Cassavetes - Capone
10. Clint Walker -- Yellowstone Kelly
11. Donald Sutherland - Invasion of the Body Snatchers
12. Ernest Borgnine - Marty
13. Telly Savalas - Backfire


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago 
3. Bringing Down the House


----------



## moore2me (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago 
3. Bringing Down the House

4. Hairspray


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago 
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago 
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. Last Holiday


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday

7. The Bone Collector


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday
7. The Bone Collector

8. Taxi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday
7. The Bone Collector
8. Taxi

9. Beauty Shop


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday
7. The Bone Collector
8. Taxi

9. Beauty Shop
10. Jungle Fever


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday
7. The Bone Collector
8. Taxi
9. Beauty Shop
10. Jungle Fever
11. Set it Off


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah

1. What Happens in Vegas
2. Chicago
3. Bringing Down the House
4. Hairspray
5. Mad Money
6. The Last Holiday
7. The Bone Collector
8. Taxi
9. Beauty Shop
10. Jungle Fever
11. Set it Off

12. The Perfect Holiday


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Queen Latifah
> 
> 1. What Happens in Vegas
> 2. Chicago
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet

5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet

5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6.K-PAX


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX

7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX

7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael
8. Take the Lead
9. Beauty Shop


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX

7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael
8. Take the Lead
9. Beauty Shop
10. Primal Fear


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX
7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael
8. Take the Lead
9. Beauty Shop
10. Primal Fear

11. Radio


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX
7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael
8. Take the Lead
9. Beauty Shop
10. Primal Fear
11. Radio
12. Mumford


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2008)

MOVIES STARRING ALFRE WOODARD

1. Heart and Souls - Penny Washington
2. The Family That Preys - Alice Pratt
3. Down in the Delta
4. American Violet
5. Miss Evers' Boys - Eunice Evers
6. K-PAX
7. CROOKLYN - Carolyn Carmichael
8. Take the Lead
9. Beauty Shop
10. Primal Fear
11. Radio
12. Mumford

13. The Core
--------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma . . . . The gunfighter (Russell Crowe) doesn't get shot (badly) at the end and gets away.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma . . . . The gunfighter (Russell Crowe) doesn't get shot (badly) at the end and gets away
2. No Country for Old Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma . . . . The gunfighter (Russell Crowe) doesn't get shot (badly) at the end and gets away
2. No Country for Old Men


3. Cold Mountain - Jude Law lives, comes back to Nicole K and they live happily ever after (I know, I am a romantic!) :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma . . . . The gunfighter (Russell Crowe) doesn't get shot (badly) at the end and gets away
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain - Jude Law lives, comes back to Nicole K and they live happily ever after (I know, I am a romantic!) 

4. American Beauty - Kevin Spacey doesn't get killed, he gets divorced and goes on to live a normal happy life.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma . . . . The gunfighter (Russell Crowe) doesn't get shot (badly) at the end and gets away
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain - Jude Law lives, comes back to Nicole K and they live happily ever after (I know, I am a romantic!) 
4. American Beauty - Kevin Spacey doesn't get killed, he gets divorced and goes on to live a normal happy life.

*5. The Decent.... *_The remaining lady still should have been able to get out of the cave.... As she was trying to get out, she falls back in then has to find another way out. As she goes along, she finds one of her companions still alive and they are able to get out of the cave. There they both cause a cave-in to contain the mutants forever so that they could never come to the surface._


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma 
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain 
4. American Beauty 
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous - I would have liked to seen Nicolas Cage's character live


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma 
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain 
4. American Beauty 
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous - I would have liked to seen Nicolas Cage's character live

7. *The Wickerman - *_I would have liked to see Nicholas Cage escape and take his ex-girlfriend with him instead of having his legs broken and him being burned to death..... then for them to send the police to clear out all the nut jobs that were on the island before they had a chance to sacrifice another person to their religion or whatever it was. * It was the worst movie I have ever seen Nicholas Cage in and I hope he is ashamed for even doing that role.*_


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous - I would have liked to seen Nicolas Cage's character live

7. The Wickerman - I would have liked to see Nicholas Cage escape and take his ex-girlfriend with him instead of having his legs broken and him being burned to death..... then for them to send the police to clear out all the nut jobs that were on the island before they had a chance to sacrifice another person to their religion or whatever it was. It was the worst movie I have ever seen Nicholas Cage in and I hope he is ashamed for even doing that role.
8. Pay It Forward--The Little boy would not have died and they would have gone on to live together as a happy family.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie that you didn't like the ending to and give it another ending. (note: Spoilers for those who have not seen the movie.)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous - I would have liked to seen Nicolas Cage's character live

7. The Wickerman - I would have liked to see Nicholas Cage escape and take his ex-girlfriend with him instead of having his legs broken and him being burned to death..... then for them to send the police to clear out all the nut jobs that were on the island before they had a chance to sacrifice another person to their religion or whatever it was. It was the worst movie I have ever seen Nicholas Cage in and I hope he is ashamed for even doing that role.
8. Pay It Forward--The Little boy would not have died and they would have gone on to live together as a happy family.

8. Open Waters. I would have liked to see BOTH main characters live and not be eaten by sharks. Certainly keeps me out of the ocean!!!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2008)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous - 
7. The Wickerman - 
8. Pay It Forward--
9. Open Waters

10. 30 Days of Night - I wished the sheriff would have lived in the end when the sun rose.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous -
7. The Wickerman -
8. Pay It Forward--
9. Open Waters

10. 30 Days of Night - I wished the sheriff would have lived in the end when the sun rose.
11. The Sixth Sense--I just felt cheated or stupid to have not realized it was going to end this way and that just left me with an uneasy feeling about the whole movie.I hate getting emotionally invested in characters to then be jerked around with an ending like that.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 5, 2008)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous -
7. The Wickerman -
8. Pay It Forward--
9. Open Waters
10. 30 Days of Night - 
11. The Sixth Sense
12. City of Angels - Meg Ryan dies for the stupidity of riding a bike on a mountain road with her eyes closed. Who does that?!? It should have just ended with her just riding into the sunset.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. No Country for Old Men
3. Cold Mountain
4. American Beauty
5. The Decent
6. Bangkok Dangerous -
7. The Wickerman -
8. Pay It Forward--
9. Open Waters
10. 30 Days of Night - 
11. The Sixth Sense
12. City of Angels 
13. The Family that Preys - This was an excellent Tyler Perry movie and I absolutely loved it... I just wish that Kathy Bates' character did not die. Otherwise I would not change a thing.



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed


----------



## moore2me (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates

2. Firestarter


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.

6. Boys on the Side


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.

6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer


----------



## moore2me (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.
6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer

8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.
6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.
6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Beverly Hills Chihuahua
10.Music And Lyrics


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE
> 
> 1. 50 First Dates
> 2. Never Been Kissed
> ...



11. Scream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.
6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Beverly Hills Chihuahua
10.Music And Lyrics
11. Scream

12. Mad Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies with DREW BARRYMORE

1. 50 First Dates
2. Never Been Kissed
3. Firestarter
4. Ever After
5. E.T.
6. Boys on the Side
7. The Wedding Singer
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Beverly Hills Chihuahua
10.Music And Lyrics
11. Scream

12. Mad Love
13. Fever Pitch
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
Movies based on a book 
1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
Movies based on a book 
1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
Movies based on a book
1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk (reading it now)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
> Movies based on a book
> 1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
> 2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
> ...



5 The Silence Of The Lambs- Thomas Harris


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
Movies based on a book
1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk (reading it now)
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris

6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (Probably the very worst movie ever made from a fantastic book, really really horrible, terrible. In fact, Jean Auel bought the film rights BACK after seeing how terrible the movie was)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; This may have been done already but how about this:
Movies based on a book
1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk (reading it now)
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris

6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (Probably the very worst movie ever made from a fantastic book, really really horrible, terrible. In fact, Jean Auel bought the film rights BACK after seeing how terrible the movie was)

7. Cold Mountain - Another hack job going from book to movie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book


1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel 
7. Cold Mountain 
8. The Firm - John Grisham


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book


1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel 
7. Cold Mountain 
8. The Firm - John Grisham
9. Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book


1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel 
7. Cold Mountain 
8. The Firm - John Grisham
9. Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
10. The Color Purple


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book


1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
5. Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel 
7. Cold Mountain 
8. The Firm - John Grisham
9. Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
10. The Color Purple
11. High Fidelity - Nick Hornby


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book
> 
> 
> 1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
> ...



12. The Shining - Stephen King


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN; Movies based on a book


1. Kiss The Girls- book by James Patterson
2. Along Came A Spider - James Patterson
3. Watchers- Dean Koontz 
4. Choke - Chuck Palahniuk 
5. The Silence of the Lambs - Thomas Harris
6. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel 
7. Cold Mountain 
8. The Firm - John Grisham
9. Love in the Time of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
10. The Color Purple
11. High Fidelity - Nick Hornby
12. The Shining - Stephen King

13. The Diary of Anne Frank - Annelies Marie Frank


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

*NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires

2. Zodiac


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires

2. Zodiac

3. Erin Brockovich


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires
2. Zodiac
3. Erin Brockovich

4. American Gangster
5. Miracle
6. A Civil Action
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. We Were Soldiers

(Sorry for flooding this list )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires
2. Zodiac
3. Erin Brockovich
4. American Gangster
5. Miracle
6. A Civil Action
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. We Were Soldiers
10. An American Crime


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires
2. Zodiac
3. Erin Brockovich
4. American Gangster
5. Miracle
6. A Civil Action
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. We Were Soldiers
10. An American Crime
11. Silkwood


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires
2. Zodiac
3. Erin Brockovich
4. American Gangster
5. Miracle
6. A Civil Action
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. We Were Soldiers
10. An American Crime
11. Silkwood
12. The Bank Job


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY - Dramas based on Real Life


1. The Molly Maguires
2. Zodiac
3. Erin Brockovich
4. American Gangster
5. Miracle
6. A Civil Action
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Lawrence of Arabia
9. We Were Soldiers
10. An American Crime
11. Silkwood
12. The Bank Job
13. Summer Of Sam
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Danny DeVito movies
1. The Rainmaker


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies
1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses ( had not seen it in years...wow..what a divorce! *L* )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses 
3. Deck the Halls


----------



## intraultra (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins

(clearly his best film)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda

6. Batman Returns


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior
8.Throw Mama From The Train


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior
8. Throw Mama From The Train
9. The Good Night


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior
8. Throw Mama From The Train
9. The Good Night
10. Renaissance Man (I used to use that one in my Social Skills classes when I was a teacher.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior
8. Throw Mama From The Train
9. The Good Night
10. Renaissance Man 
11. Man on the Moon


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Danny DeVito movies
> 
> 1. The Rainmaker
> 2. War Of The Roses
> ...



12. Space Jam (voice for Mr Swackhammer)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Danny DeVito movies

1. The Rainmaker
2. War Of The Roses
3. Deck the Halls
4. Twins
5. Matilda
6. Batman Returns
7. Junior
8. Throw Mama From The Train
9. The Good Night
10. Renaissance Man 
11. Man on the Moon 
12. Space Jam (voice for Mr Swackhammer)
13. Big Fish


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up


1. The Thomas Crown Affair*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents

3. Inside Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve

*5. Dog Day Afternoon*


----------



## grandecafe1 (Oct 7, 2008)

mango said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up
> 
> 1. The Thomas Crown Affair
> 2. Dead Presidents
> ...



*6. Reservoir Dogs*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7.Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7.Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Buster


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Buster

9. The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up
> 
> 1. The Thomas Crown Affair
> 2. Dead Presidents
> ...



10: Snatch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Buster
9. The Great Train Robbery
10. Snatch

11. Thelma and Louis


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Buster
9. The Great Train Robbery
10. Snatch
11. Thelma and Louis

12. Albino Alligator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies about Robbery or a hold up

1. The Thomas Crown Affair
2. Dead Presidents
3. Inside Man
4. Ocean's Twelve
5. Dog Day Afternoon
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8. Buster
9. The Great Train Robbery
10. Snatch
11. Thelma and Louis
12. Albino Alligator

13. The Bank Job


*********************************************************


NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West


----------



## Paquito (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos

4. City Slickers


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers

5. The Cheyenne Social Club


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts


----------



## sierrak (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts 
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts 
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)
9. Maverick


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)
9. Maverick
10. City Slickers 2


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Comedy Westerns

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)
9. Maverick
10. City Slickers 2

11. Cat Ballou


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)
9. Maverick
10. City Slickers 2
11. Cat Ballou
12. The Hallelujah Trail


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

1. Blazing Saddles
2. The Wild Wild West
3. The Three Amigos
4. City Slickers
5. The Cheyenne Social Club
6. The Apple Dumpling Gang
7. The Shakiest Gun in the West starring Don Knotts
8. The Frisco Kid (the one with Gene Wilder)
9. Maverick
10. City Slickers 2
11. Cat Ballou
12. The Hallelujah Trail
13. Bandidas


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point*


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point

*2. Enemy Mine*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine

3. In Good Company


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine

3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy

5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)

6. Yours Mine And Ours


----------



## sierrak (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace

8. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. The Parent Trap


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. The Parent Trap

10. Traffic


----------



## mrbill619 (Oct 8, 2008)

11.Frequency
12.The Rookie
13.Smart People

Next Category: In Memoriam Paul Newman

1. The Sting


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

mrbill619 said:


> 11.Frequency
> 12.The Rookie
> 13.Smart People
> 
> ...



Excuse me, MrBill..but we each choose 1 answer so that everyone can play....and pick the next category...not give the bums rush to GET to pick.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

mrbill619 said:


> 11.Frequency
> 12.The Rookie
> 13.Smart People
> 
> ...



Paul Newman was just done recently anyway.... :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. The Parent Trap
10. Traffic
11. The Rookie


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. The Parent Trap
10. Traffic
11. The Rookie

12. The Alamo

(Now you can enter #13 and pick a category Mr. Bill, but as Mariac said we just did Paul Newman.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dennis Quaid

1. Vantage Point
2. Enemy Mine
3. In Good Company
4. The Big Easy
5. Great Balls of Fire! (starring as Jerry Lee Lewis)
6. Yours Mine And Ours
7. Innerspace
8. The Day After Tomorrow
9. The Parent Trap
10. Traffic
11. The Rookie
12. The Alamo
13. Cold Creek Manor


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful

3. The Perfect Storm


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper

7. A Walk On The Moon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon

8. My Dog Skip


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon
8. My Dog Skip
9. Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon
8. My Dog Skip
9. Under The Tuscan Sun
10. Must Love Dogs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon
8. My Dog Skip
9. Under The Tuscan Sun
10. Must Love Dogs

11. Lonesome Dove


----------



## frankman (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon
8. My Dog Skip
9. Under The Tuscan Sun
10. Must Love Dogs
11. Lonesome Dove
12. Gunshy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Diane Lane

1. Nights in Rodanthe
2. Unfaithful
3. The Perfect Storm
4. Untraceable
5. Lady Beware
6. Jumper
7. A Walk On The Moon
8. My Dog Skip
9. Under The Tuscan Sun
10. Must Love Dogs
11. Lonesome Dove
12. Gunshy

13. Gunshy
******************************************************

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played*

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham

3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber

4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston

5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6.Dogma - Metaron


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron

7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis

8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis
8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen
9. Galaxy Quest - Alexander Dane/ Dr. Lazarus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis
8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen
9. Galaxy Quest - Alexander Dane/ Dr. Lazarus

10. Sweeney Todd - Judge Turpin


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis
8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen
9. Galaxy Quest - Alexander Dane/ Dr. Lazarus

10. Sweeney Todd - Judge Turpin
11. Love Actually - Harry


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis
8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen
9. Galaxy Quest - Alexander Dane/ Dr. Lazarus
10. Sweeney Todd - Judge Turpin
11. Love Actually - Harry

12. Snow Cake - Alex Hughes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played

1. Harry Potter - Professor Severus Snape
2. Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves - The Sheriff of Nottingham
3. Die Hard - Hans Gruber
4. Quigley Down Under - Elliot Marston
5. Sense and Sensibility - Colonel Brandon (sexiest Rickman ever)
6. Dogma - Metaron
7. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Antoine Richis
8. Blow Dry - Phil Allen
9. Galaxy Quest - Alexander Dane/ Dr. Lazarus
10. Sweeney Todd - Judge Turpin
11. Love Actually - Harry

12. Snow Cake - Alex Hughes
13. Bottle Shock (2008) .... Steven Spurrier 



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Goofed, once again. Sorry Mariac.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> mariac1966 said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Alan Rickman movies and the role he played
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)

2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Grandi Floras said:
> 
> 
> > Already changed it
> ...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)

5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)

6. Conrack


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)

9. The Big Chill


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)

9. The Big Chill
10. Radio


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)
9. The Big Chill
10. Radio

11. The Great Santini


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)
9. The Big Chill
10. Radio
11. The Great Santini
12. The Patriot


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Movies either filmed in South Carolina, or with a plot set in South Carolina

1. The Notebook (filmed in South Carolina)
2. Deliverance (filmed on the Chattooga River that divides South Carolina and Georgia)
3. The Patriot
4. The Secret Life of Bees (plot)
5. Forrest Gump (segments shot in Beaufort, Colleton, Hampton Counties)
6. Conrack
7. The Prince of Tides
8. Cold Mountain (film location)
9. The Big Chill
10. Radio
11. The Great Santini
12. The Patriot

13. The Blue and the Gray

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease

3. The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story

4. The Commitments


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments

4. The Temptations


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing

7. A Mighty Wind


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing
7. A Mighty Wind*

8. American Graffitti

* Dear Pamela, I find this an intriguing choice of a rockin' soundtrack. I really love the movie (and all of Christopher Guest's work) but I never thought about it as being a musical. I guess I need to watch it again. It is so funny!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing
7. A Mighty Wind*
8. American Graffitti
9. Mamma Mia!


----------



## Mythik (Oct 12, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing
7. A Mighty Wind*
8. American Graffitti
9. Mamma Mia! 
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## runnerman (Oct 13, 2008)

Mythik said:


> Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.
> 
> 1. Saturday Night Fever
> 2. Grease
> ...




11. Oh Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.
> 
> 7. A Mighty Wind*
> 
> * Dear Pamela, I find this an intriguing choice of a rockin' soundtrack. I really love the movie (and all of Christopher Guest's work) but I never thought about it as being a musical. I guess I need to watch it again. It is so funny!!


 
I LOVE the soundtrack from this movie, the songs are so subversive and funny as hell. They are also quite good folk songs, the cast is very talented, even if almost every one of them is chock full of double entendres and in-jokes. As soon as I saw the theme, this movie came to mind, I was listening to the soundtrack on the way home form work just today. Listen to the soundtrack without the movie. The songs are played completely, where in the movie, some songs are just hinted at or partially played. I think it will be an eye opener.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 13, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing
7. A Mighty Wind*
8. American Graffitti
9. Mamma Mia! 
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
11. Oh Brother Where Art Thou
12. Air America


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 13, 2008)

Next Challenge - Movies that featured a soundtrack that really rocked your world.

1. Saturday Night Fever
2. Grease
3. The Buddy Holly Story
4. The Commitments
5. The Temptations
6. Dirty Dancing
7. A Mighty Wind*
8. American Graffitti
9. Mamma Mia!
10. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
11. Oh Brother Where Art Thou
12. Air America

13. Woodstock (1970)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors

3. The Polar Express

Sucks that I can only give one answer per turn, I have about 50 train movies in my head!


----------



## runnerman (Oct 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:
> 
> 1. Silver Streak
> 2. The Warriors
> ...




4. North by Northwest


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest

5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)


----------



## mango (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)

*6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three

7. Some Like It Hot


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
7. Some Like It Hot

8. Strangers on a Train


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
7. Some Like It Hot
8. Strangers on a Train

9. Agatha Christies' Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Davastav (Oct 13, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:
> 
> 1. Silver Streak
> 2. The Warriors
> ...



10. Under Siege 2


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
7. Some Like It Hot
8. Strangers on a Train

9. Agatha Christies' Murder On The Orient Express
10. Under Siege 2
11.Narrow Margin ( Gene Hackman )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
7. Some Like It Hot
8. Strangers on a Train
9. Agatha Christies' Murder On The Orient Express
10. Under Siege 2
11.Narrow Margin ( Gene Hackman )

12. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category - Movies that take place at least partially on trains:

1. Silver Streak
2. The Warriors
3. The Polar Express
4. North by Northwest
5. The Emperor of the North Pole (1973, Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine)
6. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
7. Some Like It Hot
8. Strangers on a Train
9. Agatha Christies' Murder On The Orient Express
10. Under Siege 2
11.Narrow Margin ( Gene Hackman )
12. Blazing Saddles

13. 2046



Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs

2. The Audition


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs

2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs

2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4, Children of the corn


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs

2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime

6. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda

7. The Exorsist


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist

8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist
8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer

9. The People Under The Stairs


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist
8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
9. The People Under The Stairs

10. The Coffin Joe Trilogy
- At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul
- This Night I'll Possess Your Corpse
- Awakening of the Beast


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist
8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
9. The People Under The Stairs

10. The Coffin Joe Trilogy
- At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul
- This Night I'll Possess Your Corpse
- Awakening of the Beast

11. Schindler's List


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist
8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
9. The People Under The Stairs
10. The Coffin Joe Trilogy
- At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul
- This Night I'll Possess Your Corpse
- Awakening of the Beast
11. Schindler's List

12. The Omen


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Next category- Disturbing cinema

1. Straw Dogs
2. The Audition
3. Chainsaw massacre
4. Children of the corn
5. An American Crime
6. Hotel Rwanda
7. The Exorsist
8. Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
9. The People Under The Stairs
10. The Coffin Joe Trilogy
- At Midnight I'll Take Your Soul
- This Night I'll Possess Your Corpse
- Awakening of the Beast
11. Schindler's List
12. The Omen
13. Roots


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money*


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 14, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac*

1. Mo' Money

2. Ocean's 11


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle

9. Head Of State


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Head Of State
10. Above the Rim


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Head Of State
10. Above the Rim
11. Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Head Of State
10. Above the Rim
11. Life
12. House Party 3


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bernie Mac

1. Mo' Money
2. Ocean's 11, 12 & 13
3. Guess Who
4. Mr. 3000
5. Bad Santa
6. Friday
7. Pride
8. Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle
9. Head Of State
10. Above the Rim
11. Life
12. House Party 3
13. The Players Club

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball
1. Yours,Mine & Ours


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 15, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball
1. Yours,Mine & Ours

2. Stone Pillow.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 15, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball
1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.

3. The Long, Long Trailer


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame


----------



## runnerman (Oct 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball
> 
> 1. Yours,Mine & Ours
> 2. Stone Pillow.
> ...



5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame 
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame 
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man

7. Facts of Life


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame 
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man
7. Facts of Life

8. Best Foot Forward


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame 
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man
7. Facts of Life
8. Best Foot Forward

9. The Fuller Brush Girl


----------



## Davastav (Oct 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball
> 
> 1. Yours,Mine & Ours
> 2. Stone Pillow.
> ...



10. The Big Street


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame 
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man
7. Facts of Life
8. Best Foot Forward
9. The Fuller Brush Girl
10. The Big Street

11. Meet the People


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man
7. Facts of Life
8. Best Foot Forward
9. The Fuller Brush Girl
10. The Big Street

11. Meet the People
12. Fancy Pants


----------



## moore2me (Oct 16, 2008)

Next baker's dozen: Lucille Ball

1. Yours,Mine & Ours
2. Stone Pillow.
3. The Long, Long Trailer
4. Mame
5. Room Service (with the Marx Bros!)
6. A Guide for the Married Man
7. Facts of Life
8. Best Foot Forward
9. The Fuller Brush Girl
10. The Big Street
11. Meet the People
12. Fancy Pants

13. The Magic Carpet

------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300. No explanation needed.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300. No explanation needed.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird--I used to watch it anytime it was played on T.V. and then one year because my family knows its my favorite movie I was given a tape for Christmas. I think I love it so much because I love court room dramas and I love Gregory Peck, but also the innocence of the kids and the time and setting of the south and the whole misunderstood Boo Radley really appealed to me.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300. No explanation needed.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird--I used to watch it anytime it was played on T.V. and then one year because my family knows its my favorite movie I was given a tape for Christmas. I think I love it so much because I love court room dramas and I love Gregory Peck, but also the innocence of the kids and the time and setting of the south and the whole misunderstood Boo Radley really appealed to me.

3. Blade Runner- I wrote a paper on it for my American Film class, and I had to watch it several times. I didn't mind, I think that the movie's outstanding. I would've gotten an A+ on the paper if it wasn't late. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300. No explanation needed.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird--I used to watch it anytime it was played on T.V. and then one year because my family knows its my favorite movie I was given a tape for Christmas. I think I love it so much because I love court room dramas and I love Gregory Peck, but also the innocence of the kids and the time and setting of the south and the whole misunderstood Boo Radley really appealed to me.
3. Blade Runner- I wrote a paper on it for my American Film class, and I had to watch it several times. I didn't mind, I think that the movie's outstanding. I would've gotten an A+ on the paper if it wasn't late. 

4. The Terminal - When I first saw it in theater, I liked it so much, and I knew that my girlfriend would enjoy it too, so that was the second. The third time, some friends wanted to see a movie, and no one could agree on one. I sponsored The Terminal. I still have all three ticket stubs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300. No explanation needed.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird--I used to watch it anytime it was played on T.V. and then one year because my family knows its my favorite movie I was given a tape for Christmas. I think I love it so much because I love court room dramas and I love Gregory Peck, but also the innocence of the kids and the time and setting of the south and the whole misunderstood Boo Radley really appealed to me.
3. Blade Runner- I wrote a paper on it for my American Film class, and I had to watch it several times. I didn't mind, I think that the movie's outstanding. I would've gotten an A+ on the paper if it wasn't late. 

*4. The Green Mile - This story was very good and kept me interested the entire time, I like a movie that has a good story plot and this one was well put together, not to meantion, I like the actors that were in it.*


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner 
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile 

6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail - quite possibly the funniest movie ever made. I can see "She turned me into a newt" 100 times and still laugh. Always makes me feel better when I am depressed


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner 
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile 

6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail - quite possibly the funniest movie ever made. I can see "She turned me into a newt" 100 times and still laugh
7. My Cousin Vinny - While I never will be OK with all the swearing in the movie, I will always get a kick out of the courtroom antics.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner 
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile 
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail 
7. My Cousin Vinny

8. Hallowe'en-The atmosphere alone makes this one of my favorite films ever,the sheer evil of Michael Myers (the shape) and the vunerability of the teenagers all add up to a general feeling of dread and unease-amazing film.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
7. My Cousin Vinny
8. Hallowe'en

9. Vertigo - Really almost anything directed by Hitchcock or Orson Welles fascinates me enough to watch repeatedly. Their masterful use of every cinematographic element is astounding. Lighting, sound, pacing, dialogue, everything; the actors and plot become just one of many bristles in a brush they use to paint on our imagination. Good category choice M2M!:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
7. My Cousin Vinny
8. Hallowe'en
9. Vertigo 
10. Grease


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> 6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail - quite possibly the funniest movie ever made. I can see "She turned me into a newt" 100 times and still laugh. Always makes me feel better when I am depressed



"...I got better!"


----------



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail - quite possibly the funniest movie ever made. I can see "She turned me into a newt" 100 times and still laugh. Always makes me feel better when I am depressed



Attack of the Killer Rabbit is another priceless moment in the film. 

View attachment Rabbitattack.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.
> 
> 1. The 300.
> 2. To Kill A Mockingbird
> ...


11. *Armageddon.* For whatever reason, whether it's the Baysplosions, the cavalcade of whimsy that the characters encounter or the horrible science, I can't get enough of it. It's pure schlocky entertainment in a way that The Core couldn't approach.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
7. My Cousin Vinny
8. Hallowe'en
9. Vertigo 
10. Grease 
11. Armageddon
12. Dirty Dancing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
Next Challenge. Name a movie that you watched more than three times either at home or at a cinema. Tell why if you would like to.

1. The 300.
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Blade Runner
4. The Terminal
5. The Green Mile
6. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
7. My Cousin Vinny
8. Hallowe'en
9. Vertigo 
10. Grease 
11. Armageddon
12. Dirty Dancing

13. The King and I = I just like Yul Brenner and thought that he was perfect for this part. Good music and even better story plot.

********************************************************

*NEXT Challenge; Luke Wilson movies*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond


----------



## moore2me (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond

4. Idiocracy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy

5. Home Fries (Thank G-d you didn't say _good_ Luke Wilson movies Grandi! Would've been harder than the James Dean category, lol. :doh


----------



## intraultra (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Oct 17, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums

7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me

9. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me
9. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
10. Vacancy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me
9. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
10. Vacancy

11. Henry Poole Is Here


----------



## frankman (Oct 18, 2008)

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blond
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me
9. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
10. Vacancy
11. Henry Poole Is Here

12. Blades of Glory


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Movies with Luke Wilson

1. 3:10 to Yuma
2. The Family Stone
3. Legally Blonde
4. Idiocracy
5. Home Fries
6. The Royal Tenenbaums
7. Blue Streak (With Martin Lawrence)
8. You Kill Me
9. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
10. Vacancy
11. Henry Poole Is Here
12. Blades of Glory 

*13. Old School

********************************************************

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

2. Meet the Fokers


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers

*3. There's Something About Mary*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7. Starsky & Hutch


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7.Starsky&Hutch


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey, Sugar... You and I must be thinking alike tonight.... same post @ the same time


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7.Starsky&Hutch

8. Heavyweights


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7. Mystery Men
8.Starsky& Hutch
9. Heavyweights
10. Keeping the Faith


----------



## intraultra (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7. Mystery Men
8.Starsky& Hutch
9. Heavyweights
10. Keeping the Faith
11. Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7. Mystery Men
8.Starsky& Hutch
9. Heavyweights
10. Keeping the Faith
11. Royal Tenenbaums
12. The Cable Guy


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 18, 2008)

NEXT CHALLENGE: Ben Stiller Movies

1. Zoolander
2. Meet the Fockers
3. There's Something About Mary
4. Night At The Museum
5. Along Came Polly
6. Meet the Parents
7. Mystery Men
8.Starsky& Hutch
9. Heavyweights
10. Keeping the Faith
11. Royal Tenenbaums
12. The Cable Guy

13. Dodgeball:A True Underdog Story

A Halloween Category: Movies Based on the Dracula Legend

1. Nosferatu


----------



## moore2me (Oct 19, 2008)

A Halloween Category: Movies Based on the Dracula Legend

1. Nosferatu

2. The Fearless Vampire Killers - (I bet you haven't heard that one in a while!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

A Halloween Category: Movies Based on the Dracula Legend

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers - (I bet you haven't heard that one in a while!)

3. Dracula Dead And Loving It - (Leslie Neilson is the count)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> A Halloween Category: Movies Based on the Dracula Legend
> 
> 1. Nosferatu
> 
> 2. The Fearless Vampire Killers - (I bet you haven't heard that one in a while!)



*Actually, I have that one in my collection and just watched it not to long ago! Roman Polansky is a hoot in it. LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

A Halloween Category: Movies Based on the Dracula Legend

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers 
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It 
4. Shadow of the Vampire


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers 
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It 
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing


----------



## Fairia (Oct 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> 1. Nosferatu
> 2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
> 3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
> 4. Shadow of the Vampire
> 5. Van Helsing



6. Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 19, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire

9. Love At First Bite - Jim Carey is a teen in this one.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 19, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire
9. Love At First Bite - Jim Carey is a teen in this one.

10. 30 Days of Night


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire
9. Love At First Bite - Jim Carey is a teen in this one.
10. 30 Days of Night

11. Dracula 2000


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire
9. Love At First Bite - Jim Carey is a teen in this one.
10. 30 Days of Night
11. Dracula 2000

12. Vlad - Billy Zane stars in a bloodless foray into the legend of Dracula.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Movies based on the Dracula legend:

1. Nosferatu
2. The Fearless Vampire Killers
3. Dracula Dead And Loving It
4. Shadow of the Vampire
5. Van Helsing
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Vlad
8. Interview With A Vampire
9. Love At First Bite - Jim Carey is a teen in this one.
10. 30 Days of Night
11. Dracula 2000
12. Vlad
13. The Monster Squad


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic

2. Whatever Happened to Gilbert Grape


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape 
3. The Aviator


----------



## mango (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator 

*4. The Beach*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape 
3. The Aviator

4. The Basketball Diaries


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator

4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Davastav (Oct 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> 1. Titanic
> 2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
> ...


7. Total Eclipse


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can 
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds
9. The Beach


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds
9. The Beach
10. The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds
9. The Beach
10. The Man In The Iron Mask
11. Body of Lies


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds
9. The Beach
10. The Man In The Iron Mask
11. Body of Lies
12. The Quick and the Dead


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Leonardo DiCaprio

1. Titanic
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. The Aviator
4. The Basketball Diaries
5. The Departed
6. Catch Me If You Can
7. Total Eclipse
8. Blood Diamonds
9. The Beach
10. The Man In The Iron Mask
11. Body of Lies
12. The Quick and the Dead

13. The Gangs of New York

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus

4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)

6. Jack O' Lantern


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern

7. Children of the Corn


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern
7. Children of the Corn
8. E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern
7. Children of the Corn
8. E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial

9. Pumpkinhead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern
7. Children of the Corn
8. E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial
9. Pumpkinhead

10. Halloween Night (2006)


----------



## Davastav (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Movies set during the month of October.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
> 2. Halloween
> ...


11. The First Monday in October


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern
7. Children of the Corn
8. E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial
9. Pumpkinhead
10. Halloween Night (2006)
11. The First Monday in October

12. The Missiles of October


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies set during the month of October.

1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
2. Halloween
3. Hocus Pocus
4. Disney's The Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad
5. The Pink Panther Strikes Again (1976)
6. Jack O' Lantern
7. Children of the Corn
8. E.T.: The Extra Terrestrial
9. Pumpkinhead
10. Halloween Night (2006)
11. The First Monday in October
12. The Missiles of October
13. Meet Me in St. Louis

Someone else choose the new topic...


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 21, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Movies set during the month of October.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
> 2. Halloween
> ...


 
OK, I'll pick the new topic, another Halloween theme

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle

2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein

4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff
5. Van Helsing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff

* 5. mariac1966 - Van Helsing - That movie was about Vampires.*

5. Ghost Of Frankenstein 1942 - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor)


----------



## Davastav (Oct 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"
> 
> 1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
> 2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
> ...


6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein 1948 - Glenn Strange


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff

5. mariac1966 - Van Helsing - _*That movie was about Vampires.*_

5. Ghost Of Frankenstein 1942 - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) 
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein 1948 - Glenn Strange

7. The Bride Of Frankenstein 1935 - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein 1942 - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) 
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein 1948 - Glenn Strange
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein 1935 - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester)

8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) (1942)
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Glenn Strange (1948)
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester) (1935)
8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)

9. Evil Of Frankenstein - Peter Cushing (1964)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 22, 2008)

Can I please make a request? The person selecting the topic/category make sure there are enough choices to pick from before making it a choice? Not having enough selections or information makes this thread DRAG to the bottom of the pile...this is supposed to be a FUN thread, NOT a chore!!



Thank you so much! TJC


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) (1942)
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Glenn Strange (1948)
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester) (1935)
8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)
9. Evil Of Frankenstein - Peter Cushing (1964)

10. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter - (I can't tell who played Frankenstein, I suspect Jesse James was made into the monster.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Can I please make a request? The person selecting the topic/category make sure there are enough choices to pick from before making it a choice? Not having enough selections or information makes this thread DRAG to the bottom of the pile...this is supposed to be a FUN thread, NOT a chore!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! TJC



very much in agreement with this. ***Maria


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Not splitting hairs and I am sorry if anyone else thought that I did but.... 

_If someone still wants to include Van Helsing as mariac1966's offering here in this catagory then I have no complaints, I was just going by the instructions....._

Technically, I thought that the catagory was suppose to be about Movies,
*Based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"*.... 
in Van Helsing, it is about the vampires using the Frankenstein monster to aid in their offspring to be born. 

Oh, and the man that played the monster in that was: 






Shuler Hensley​​​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) (1942)
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Glenn Strange (1948)
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester) (1935)
8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)
9. Evil Of Frankenstein - Peter Cushing (1964)
10. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter - (I can't tell who played Frankenstein, I suspect Jesse James was made into the monster.)

11. Frankenstein Meets The Werewolf - The Monster/Bela Lugosi (1943)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) (1942)
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Glenn Strange (1948)
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester) (1935)
8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)
9. Evil Of Frankenstein - Peter Cushing (1964)
10. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter - (I can't tell who played Frankenstein, I suspect Jesse James was made into the monster.)
11. Frankenstein Meets The Werewolf - The Monster/Bela Lugosi (1943)
12. Son of Frankenstein - (1939) Boris Karloff


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a side note folks: I had to google Frankenstein movies, because I wanted to move this thread along. There are many movies out there, way over 13, however I think it was a difficult category as I am not a big Frankenstein fan, but I am sure others have a vast knowledge on this category.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Movies based on Frankenstein Legend and the Actor that played the "Monster"

1. Young Frankenstein - Peter Boyle
2. Frankenstein Unbound - Nick Brimble
3. Flesh for Frankenstein
4. Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1931)
5. Ghost Of Frankenstein - Lon Chaney Jr. (Bela Lugosi as Igor) (1942)
6. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein - Glenn Strange (1948)
7. The Bride Of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (Bride/Elsa Lanchester) (1935)
8. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein - Robert DeNiro is Frankenstein (1994)
9. Evil Of Frankenstein - Peter Cushing (1964)
10. Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter - (I can't tell who played Frankenstein, I suspect Jesse James was made into the monster.)
11. Frankenstein Meets The Werewolf - The Monster/Bela Lugosi (1943)
12. Son of Frankenstein - (1939) Boris Karloff

13. House of Frankenstein - Boris Karloff (1944)

************************************************************************

*NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings. 

1. Ghost Busters!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings. 

1. Ghost Busters! 

2. Thirteen Ghosts


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
*
3. Ghost*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost

4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Amityville Horror


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror 

7. Wicked Little Things


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things

*8. The Sixth Sense*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things

8. The Sixth Sense
9. The Lady in White


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things
8. The Sixth Sense
9. The Lady in White
10. An American Haunting


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things
8. The Sixth Sense
9. The Lady in White
10. An American Haunting

11. Scrooged


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

*I am commandeering this thread and taking it on a little temporary side trip. I hope youse guys don't mind. You can play thru my conversation with Mariac. Thank you very much. M2M*

*Mariac,*

How are you feeling today? I sense that your eyes or something is giving you trouble. How about your lung function? What did the respriatory therapist tell you to do? 

(Just checking up on a fellow dimmer & movie buff)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things
8. The Sixth Sense
9. The Lady in White
10. An American Haunting
11. Scrooged

12. The Uninvited (1944)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Ghosts and Hauntings.

1. Ghost Busters!
2. Thirteen Ghosts
3. Ghost
4. The Orphanage (Who knew the ghosts of children could be so scary?)
5. The Others
6. Amityville Horror
7. Wicked Little Things
8. The Sixth Sense
9. The Lady in White
10. An American Haunting
11. Scrooged

12. The Uninvited (1944)
13. Ghost Story(1981)
Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf movies
1. The Howling


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf movies
1. The Howling

2. Ginger Snaps Back


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf movies
1. The Howling

2. Ginger Snaps Back
3. Silver Bullet


----------



## frankman (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf movies
1. The Howling
2. Ginger Snaps Back
3. Silver Bullet

4. An American werewolf in Paris
5. Wolf


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies
1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf

6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Mariac,
> 
> How are you feeling today? I sense that your eyes or something is giving you trouble. How about your lung function? What did the respriatory therapist tell you to do?
> 
> (Just checking up on a fellow dimmer & movie buff)*


*


Hi M2M,

Thank you for asking and for your concern. I am doing fairly well. When I was in the hospital a few weeks ago (again!) for bronchitis, the doctors put my on iron pills for my anemia which seems to be helping with the shortness of breath. Of course, having the blood clot in the lung, the shortness of breath will not completely go away. I have good days and bad days depending on the weather and how my allergies/asthma are affecting me at the time. 

I have been in a lot of pain lately between the arthritis and fibromyalgia, but have also developed new pains behind the left knee and left wrist/hand. And the pain in the low back w/sciatic pain has been flared up with the cooler weather. But other than all that, there is nothing to complain about . I am just glad that I am still here and can move around. 

**Sorry for interrupting the game**

Maria*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hi M2M,
> 
> Thank you for asking and for your concern. I am doing fairly well. When I was in the hospital a few weeks ago (again!) for bronchitis, the doctors put my on iron pills for my anemia which seems to be helping with the shortness of breath. Of course, having the blood clot in the lung, the shortness of breath will not completely go away. I have good days and bad days depending on the weather and how my allergies/asthma are affecting me at the time.
> 
> ...



Maria,

I would watch the pain behind your left knee. That is a common area for new blood clots to develop. My mom had two develop there. Perhaps your doc could check it (if they haven't already). 

I am glad too that you are still here and can move around. Sometimes we have to appreciate the little things in life right?

I take those slow Iron pills myself, but I know that some folks have to take more powerful pills that are prescription. I certainly hope you have kicked the bronchitis out of its home by now. I assume the doctors said you could have a flu shot and a pneumonia shot this year.

M2M


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies
1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf

7. Ginger Snaps 2


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies
1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf
7. Ginger Snaps 2
8. An American Werewolf In London


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies
1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf
7. Ginger Snaps 2
8. An American Werewolf In London
9. Teen Wolf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies

1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf
7. Ginger Snaps 2
8. An American Werewolf In London
9. Teen Wolf

10. Underworld


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies

1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf
7. Ginger Snaps 2
8. An American Werewolf In London
9. Teen Wolf
10. Underworld

11. Teen Wolf Too


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies
> 
> 1: The Howling
> 2: Ginger Snaps Back
> ...



12. The Feeding


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by george83 
Next Bakers Dozen: Werewolf Movies

1: The Howling
2: Ginger Snaps Back
3: Silver Bullet
4: An American Werewolf In Paris
5: Wolf
6: I Was A Teenage Werewolf
7. Ginger Snaps 2
8. An American Werewolf In London
9. Teen Wolf
10. Underworld
11. Teen Wolf Too 
12. The Feeding

13. The Wolfen

--------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Next challenge - Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.

3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.

3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people
4. Night Of The Living Dead----Zombies!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.

4. Gremlins - need I say more! 
__________________


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more! 

5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more! 
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black

*6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... *


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 
7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatos - scary stuff


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 
7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - scary stuff

8. Predator - who the hell knows what that thing is, it just scared the crap out of me


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 

7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - scary stuff *

** Especially after this summer & the salmonella scare !*

8. Predator - who the hell knows what that thing is, it just scared the crap out of me

9. AVP or Alien Vs. Predator - which side are you going to take?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.
> 
> 1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
> 2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
> ...



9. The Thing - Alien Organism that assimilates other life-forms and copies their DNA to assume their form. I freakin' love that film!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by PamelaLois 
Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 

7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - scary stuff*
* Especially after this summer & the salmonella scare !

8. Predator - who the hell knows what that thing is, it just scared the crap out of me 

9. The Thing - Alien Organism that assimilates other life-forms and copies their DNA to assume their form. I freakin' love that film!

10. AVP or Alien Vs. Predator - which side are you going to take?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Originally Posted by PamelaLois
> Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.
> 
> 1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
> ...



11. Night Of The Creeps - Slugs! Killer Slugs! ('they get in through your mouth,then lay eggs in your brain....')


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 
7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - scary stuff*
* Especially after this summer & the salmonella scare !
8. Predator - who the hell knows what that thing is, it just scared the crap out of me 
9. The Thing - Alien Organism that assimilates other life-forms and copies their DNA to assume their form. I freakin' love that film!
10. AVP or Alien Vs. Predator - which side are you going to take?
11. Night Of The Creeps - Slugs! Killer Slugs! ('they get in through your mouth,then lay eggs in your brain....')
12. Them! - giant, mutated ants


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Movie monsters that are not vampires, are not werewolves, and are not Frankenstein creatures. If the monster is not known, tell what kind of monster it is.

1. Cloverfield - a huge alien from outer space that breeds little aliens
2. Alien - An alien from outer space that breeds little aliens.
3. War of the Worlds - aliens driving walking/flying machines take over and reforest the earth and kill/eat/vaporize people.
4. Gremlins - need I say more!
5. Men in Black - Intergalatic monsters battle Federal agents in black
6. The Blob - A growing, gelatinous mound of people absorbing Goo...... 
7. Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - scary stuff*
* Especially after this summer & the salmonella scare !
8. Predator - who the hell knows what that thing is, it just scared the crap out of me 
9. The Thing - Alien Organism that assimilates other life-forms and copies their DNA to assume their form. I freakin' love that film!
10. AVP or Alien Vs. Predator - which side are you going to take?
11. Night Of The Creeps - Slugs! Killer Slugs! ('they get in through your mouth,then lay eggs in your brain....')
12. Them! - giant, mutated ants
13. Arachnophobia - Killer spiders


*NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)*


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)

2. Vertigo- James Stewart has *acrophobia*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2008)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia

3. As Good As It Gets - (I don't know what kind of phobias the Jack Nicholson character has, but he is all f**ked up. He even gets his little dog to stop stepping on cracks on the sidewalk.)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia

3. As Good As It Gets - (I don't know what kind of phobias the Jack Nicholson character has, but he is all f**ked up. He even gets his little dog to stop stepping on cracks on the sidewalk.)
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)
> 
> 1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
> 2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
> ...



6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes. 

7. 30 Days Of night - _Claustrophobic _horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes. 

7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes. 
7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia 

9. Fear of Clowns (2004) - (Rick Ganz)...... Coulrophobia


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes.
7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia

9. Fear of Clowns (2004) - (Rick Ganz)...... Coulrophobia
10. High Anxiety---Mel Brooks character has a fear of heights


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes.
7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia
9. Fear of Clowns (2004) - (Rick Ganz)...... Coulrophobia
10. High Anxiety---Mel Brooks character has a fear of heights

11. TURBULENCE 2 - Tom Berenger (1999)- Aviophobia _(fear of flying)_


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes.
7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia
9. Fear of Clowns (2004) - (Rick Ganz)...... Coulrophobia
10. High Anxiety---Mel Brooks character has a fear of heights

11. TURBULENCE 2 - Tom Berenger (1999)- Aviophobia (fear of flying)
12. Another Woman's Husband - psychologist Laurel McArthur has aquaphobia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

NEXT: Phobias (movies that have a character with a specific phobia)

1. What About Bob? (Bob has OCD)
2. Vertigo- James Stewart has acrophobia
3. As Good As It Gets - OCD
4. CopyCat--Sigourney Weaver's character has agoraphobia
5. Nora - James Joyce suffered from many phobias, including the fear of dogs and thunderstorms
6. Indiana Jones-Jones (Harrison Ford) has an acute attack of ophidiophobia-The fear of Snakes.
7. 30 Days Of night - Claustrophobic horror film when vampires invade a small northern town just as a month of wintry darkness and isolation descends.
8. American Beauty - Homophobia
9. Fear of Clowns (2004) - (Rick Ganz)...... Coulrophobia
10. High Anxiety---Mel Brooks character has a fear of heights
11. TURBULENCE 2 - Tom Berenger (1999)- Aviophobia (fear of flying)
12. Another Woman's Husband - psychologist Laurel McArthur has aquaphobia

13. FROGS (1972) - Ray Milland - Batrachophobia (fear if frogs)


**********************************************************

*Next Bakers Dozen:* 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
1. Jaws - Roy Scheider


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
1. Jaws - Roy Scheider


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 25, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider

3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977

4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton

8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton
8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams

9. Cruising - 1970 - Al Pacino = _stars as a young cop assigned to infiltrate the bar scene to try and catch the killer._


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton
8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams

9. Cruising - 1970 - Al Pacino = stars as a young cop assigned to infiltrate the bar scene to try and catch the killer.
10. The Goonies--Sean Astin, Josh Brolin, Corey Feldman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton
8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams

9. Cruising - 1970 - Al Pacino = stars as a young cop assigned to infiltrate the bar scene to try and catch the killer.
10. The Goonies--Sean Astin, Josh Brolin, Corey Feldman

11. Back to the Future - Michael Fox, Christopher Lloyd


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton
8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams

9. Cruising - 1970 - Al Pacino = stars as a young cop assigned to infiltrate the bar scene to try and catch the killer.
10. The Goonies--Sean Astin, Josh Brolin, Corey Feldman

11. Back to the Future - Michael Fox, Christopher Lloyd
12.1941---Dan Aykroyd, Ned Beatty, John Belushi


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: 1970s to 1980s Steven Spielberg movies and their leading actors or actresses.

1. ET - The Extra Terrestrial - Drew Barrymore, Dee Wallace
2. Jaws - Roy Scheider
3. Close Encounters of the Third Kind - Richard Dreyfus, Teri Garr, Francois Truffaut - 1977
4. The Color Purple - Whoopi Goldberg, Oprah Winfrey
5. Always - Richard Dreyfuss, Holly Hunter, John Goodman
6. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Harrison Ford, Karen Allen
7. The Sugarland Express - Goldie Hawn, William Atherton
8. Poltergeist - Heather O' Rourke,Craig T Nelson,JoBeth Williams
9. Cruising - 1970 - Al Pacino = stars as a young cop assigned to infiltrate the bar scene to try and catch the killer.
10. The Goonies--Sean Astin, Josh Brolin, Corey Feldman
11. Back to the Future - Michael Fox, Christopher Lloyd
12.1941---Dan Aykroyd, Ned Beatty, John Belushi

13. Amazing Stories - Charles Durning, Ben Kronen, Gary Riley

--------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House  (William Katt no less)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Hell House
> 2. Monster House
> 3. House  (William Katt no less)



4. Poltergeist (sorry for bringing it up again...) :blush:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist

5. Halloween - is it OVER yet?????????????????????????????????


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist

5. Halloween - is it OVER yet?????????????????????????????????
6. Amityville Horror


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Hell House
> 2. Monster House
> ...


6. The Amityville Horror

7. Beetlejuice (horror/comedy)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist
5. Halloween - is it OVER yet?????????????????????????????????
6. Amityville Horror
7. Beetlejuice

8. The Birds


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist
5. Halloween
6. Amityville Horror
7. Beetlejuice
8. The Birds

9. Psycho


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist
5. Halloween - is it OVER yet?????????????????????????????????
6. Amityville Horror
7. Beetlejuice
8. The Birds
9. Psycho

10. Burnt Offerings


----------



## Davastav (Oct 26, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Hell House
> 2. Monster House
> ...



11. House on Haunted Hill (1959 version)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House (William Katt no less)
4. Poltergeist
5. Halloween - is it OVER yet?????????????????????????????????
6. Amityville Horror
7. Beetlejuice
8. The Birds
9. Psycho
10. Burnt Offerings
11. House on Haunted Hill (1959 version)

12. The Brink


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Next Challenge. In keeping with the Halloween theme, name a scary movie that featured a house as part of the plot or the house itself was haunted.

1. The Legend of Hell House
2. Monster House
3. House 
4. Poltergeist
5. Halloween 
6. Amityville Horror
7. Beetlejuice
8. The Birds
9. Psycho
10. Burnt Offerings
11. House on Haunted Hill (1959 version)
12. The Brink
13. The Shining


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy*


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN*: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy

2. A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy

2. A Streetcar Named Desire - Dear Pamela, Actually, I think it was Jessica Lange that you're thinking of in that version of a Streetcar Named Desire. Ms. Lange played the Blanch DuBois character. . . ."I have always depended on the kindness of strangers". . . . 

2. To Dance With The White Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included
8. The House on Carroll Street


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included
8. The House on Carroll Street

9. The Desert Fox


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included
8. The House on Carroll Street
9. The Desert Fox
10. Used People


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included
8. The House on Carroll Street
9. The Desert Fox
10. Used People

11. The Seventh Cross (1944)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy

1. Driving Miss Daisy
2. To Dance With The White Dog
3. The Birds
4. Fried Green Tomatoes
5. Cocoon
6. Still of the Night
7. Batteries not Included
8. The House on Carroll Street
9. The Desert Fox
10. Used People

11. The Seventh Cross (1944)
12. The World According To Garp


----------



## Davastav (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Jessica Tandy
> 
> 1. Driving Miss Daisy
> 2. To Dance With The White Dog
> ...



13. Forever Amber (1947)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains*

1. Casablanca


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington

3. The Invisible Man


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World

5. Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Davastav (Oct 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains
> 
> 1. Casablanca
> 2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
> ...



6. The Adventures of Robin Hood


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia 
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia 
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told

8. The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told
8. The Phantom of the Opera

9. The Prince and the Pauper


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told
8. The Phantom of the Opera
9. The Prince and the Pauper

10. Notorious


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told
8. The Phantom of the Opera
9. The Prince and the Pauper
10. Notorious

11. The Wolf Man


----------



## Davastav (Oct 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told
8. The Phantom of the Opera
9. The Prince and the Pauper
10. Notorious
11. The Wolf Man

12. Mr. Skeffington


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Claude Rains

1. Casablanca
2. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
3. The Invisible Man
4. The Lost World
5. Lawrence of Arabia
6. The Adventures of Robin Hood
7. The Greatest Story Ever Told
8. The Phantom of the Opera
9. The Prince and the Pauper
10. Notorious
11. The Wolf Man
12. Mr. Skeffington

13. This Earth Is Mine
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
__________________


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)

3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!


----------



## Davastav (Oct 29, 2008)

Ernest Nagel;972467]Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)

3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!

4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)

3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!

4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist

5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43 

6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)

8. Raul Julia (age 44)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)
8. Raul Julia (age 44)

9. James Dean's - Cause of death: Car accident, age 24.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)
8. Raul Julia (age 44)
9. James Dean's - Cause of death: Car accident, age 24 (1955).

10. SAL MINEO - Cause of death: Fatal stabbing, age 37 (1976)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)
8. Raul Julia (age 44)
9. James Dean's - Cause of death: Car accident, age 24 (1955).
10. SAL MINEO - Cause of death: Fatal stabbing, age 37 (1976)

11. Heath Ledger (Died at 29- 2008) Fatal drug overdose. I can't believe no-one posted him yet!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)
8. Raul Julia (age 44)
9. James Dean - Cause of death: Car accident, age 24 (1955).
10. SAL MINEO - Cause of death: Fatal stabbing, age 37 (1976)
11. Heath Ledger (Died at 29- 2008) Fatal drug overdose. I can't believe no-one posted him yet!

12. BRANDON DE WILDE - Motorbike Accident, age 30


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 29, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie star that died young (by age 50) so they did not get a chance to finish their career.
If you know the age they died at, please contribute that data - thanks.

1. Jean Harlow (Died at age 26)
2. River Phoenix (Died on Oct. 31, 1993 - he was 23)
3. John Candy (age 43) And what a sweet, talented guy!
4. Heather O'Rourke (age 12) little girl from Poltergeist
5. Natalie Wood - a beautiful, talented, lady, Drowned at age 43
6. Aaliyah/Queen Of The Damned - She died in a plane crash August 25, 2001 in the Bahamas. She was only 22 years old.
7. Marilyn Monroe (age 36)
8. Raul Julia (age 44)
9. James Dean - Cause of death: Car accident, age 24 (1955).
10. SAL MINEO - Cause of death: Fatal stabbing, age 37 (1976)
11. Heath Ledger (Died at 29- 2008) Fatal drug overdose. I can't believe no-one posted him yet!
12. BRANDON DE WILDE - Motorbike Accident, age 30

13. John Belushi (age 33)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee

4. Pearl Harbor


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford

6. Ghandi


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes

8. Amistad


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes
8. Amistad
9. Glory


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor 
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes
8. Amistad
9. Glory
10. Glory & Honor


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes
8. Amistad
9. Glory
10. Glory & Honor
11. All The President's Men


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes
8. Amistad
9. Glory
10. Glory & Honor
11. All The President's Men

12. Cry Freedom


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Next category; movies based on actual historical events.

1. Zulu Dawn
2. Schindler's List
3. Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
4. Pearl Harbor
5. The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
6. Ghandi
7. Hiroshima: Out of the Ashes
8. Amistad
9. Glory
10. Glory & Honor
11. All The President's Men

12. Cry Freedom

13. The Miracle Worker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy

3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto

4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto

4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!
> 
> 1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
> 2. Annie- - - Sandy
> ...



6. Poltergeist - E.Bug


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 29, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta

6. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies

7. The Thing


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies
7. The Thing 
8. No Country for Old Men


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. Poltergeist - E. Bug (fixed it for you Thomas!)
7. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies
8. The Thing 
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Sweet Home Alabama - Bryant


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. Poltergeist - E. Bug (fixed it for you Thomas!)
7. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies
8. The Thing 
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Sweet Home Alabama - Bryant
11. Lethal Weapon - Sam


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. Poltergeist - E. Bug (fixed it for you Thomas!)
7. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies
8. The Thing 
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Sweet Home Alabama - Bryant
11. Lethal Weapon - Sam
12. The Mask - Milo


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Name a movie with a dog in the story but not the star of the story!

1. As Good As It Gets - Verdel!
2. Annie- - - Sandy
3. The Wizard of Oz - Toto
4. Lethal Weapon - Burbank
5. The Thin Man-- Asta
6. Poltergeist - E. Bug (fixed it for you Thomas!)
7. A Fish Called Wanda - 3 Yorkies
8. The Thing 
9. No Country for Old Men
10. Sweet Home Alabama - Bryant
11. Lethal Weapon - Sam
12. The Mask - Milo
13. Jaws - Pippet


*NEXT: A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)*


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

NEXT: A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)

2. Apocalypto - black jaguar


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

NEXT: A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats


----------



## John12 (Oct 30, 2008)

A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats

4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat

5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat

7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat

7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat
7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard

9. The Godfather - Oscar his cat


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat
7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard
9. The Godfather - Oscar his cat
10. Men in Black - Orion


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat
7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard
9. The Godfather - Oscar his cat
10. Men in Black - Orion

11. Batman - A Woman was created by many cats biting her after she fell and died, they brought her back to life as Cat Woman.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat
7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard
9. The Godfather - Oscar his cat
10. Men in Black - Orion
11. Batman - A Woman was created by many cats biting her after she fell and died, they brought her back to life as Cat Woman.
12. Pet Semetary - church


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 30, 2008)

Next category; A movie with a CAT in the story but not the star of the story.

1. Leathal Weapon - Burbank (Captain Murtaugh's cat)
2. Apocalypto - black jaguar
3. Lady And The Tramp - Siamese Cats
4. Meet the Parents - Jinx the cat
5. The Jungle Book - Shere Kahn the Tiger
6. Bewitched (the movie) - Lucinda, the cat
7. Austin Powers - Mr. Bigglesworth
8. Bringing Up Baby- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn and Baby the leopard
9. The Godfather - Oscar his cat
10. Men in Black - Orion
11. Batman - A Woman was created by many cats biting her after she fell and died, they brought her back to life as Cat Woman.
12. Pet Semetary - church

13. Alice in Wonderland - The Cheshire Cat

*Next Category: *Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween


----------



## moore2me (Oct 30, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween

3. Halloweentown


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween

3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko

7. Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist

9. The Pumpkin Carver


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist
9. The Pumpkin Carver
10. In America


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist
9. The Pumpkin Carver

10. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow ('58 Disney Version)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist
9. The Pumpkin Carver
10. In America

11. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (I noticed Mariac's #10 got left out by mistake. Sorry.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist
9. The Pumpkin Carver
10. In America
11. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow 
12. Liberty Heights


Thank You M2M for putting me back in line~


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies where Halloween figures into the plot

1. ET
2. Halloween
3. Halloweentown
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
6. Donnie Darko
7. Nightmare Before Christmas
8. The Exorcist
9. The Pumpkin Carver
10. In America
11. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow 
12. Liberty Heights
13. It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Next topic: Since today is Dia de los Muertos, the Mexican equivalent of Halloween -- Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2008)

Next topic: Since today is Dia de los Muertos, the Mexican equivalent of Halloween -- Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena

2. Maria Full of Grace


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2008)

Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour

4. The Milangro Beanfield War


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War

5. West Side Story


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story

6. Babel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel

7. El Cantante


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
*
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself 

9. Quinceanera


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself 
9. Quinceanera
10. My Family (Mi Familia)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself 
9. Quinceanera
10. My Family (Mi Familia)

11. The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself 
9. Quinceanera
10. My Family (Mi Familia)
11. The Motorcycle Diaries

12. La Vie en Rose


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Next Category: Movies about Latinos.

1. Selena
2. Maria Full of Grace
3. The Blue Hour
4. The Milangro Beanfield War
5. West Side Story
6. Babel
7. El Cantante 
8. And Starring Pancho Villa as Himself 
9. Quinceanera
10. My Family (Mi Familia)
11. The Motorcycle Diaries

12. La Vie en Rose
13. La Bamba


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Next category:

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Next category:

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs

2. King Kong


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 1, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie

4. Green Card


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

*sigh*

(Leaves Dims to have some FUN playing at Pogo....)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *sigh*
> 
> (Leaves Dims to have some FUN playing at Pogo....)




Yup, I think I understand your reasoning.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.
9. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.
9. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
10. Roxanne


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.
9. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
10. Roxanne
11. Shallow Hal


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2008)

Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.
9. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
10. Roxanne
11. Shallow Hal
12. Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

Next Catagory; Romantic movies with not-so-conventionally attractive protagonists:

1. The Truth About Cats and Dogs
2. King Kong
3. Bee Movie
4. Green Card
5. Hellboy
6. Cars
7. Beauty and the Beast 
8. Sin City- though not particularly romantic, the love story certainly features a not-very-attractive guy.
9. The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
10. Roxanne
11. Shallow Hal
12. Phantom of the Opera

13. Beverly Hills Chihuahua

************************************************************************

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure

4. Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Uh - oh! Grandi and I posted at the same time! Fixed it!

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values

5. Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress 
6. Night at the Museum


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress 
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays
9. Spider-Man


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays
9. Spider-Man

10. The Scarlet Letter


----------



## gman (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone here from Australia?

g


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays
9. Spider-Man
10. The Scarlet Letter
11. Don't Say A Word


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays
9. Spider-Man
10. The Scarlet Letter
11. Don't Say A Word
12. The Crucible


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies with Pilgrims, Turkeys or Thanksgiving in them

1. The Mayflower Pilgrims
2. Plains, Trains, and Automobiles
3. Plymouth Adventure
4. Addams Family Values
5. Pilgrim's Progress
6. Night at the Museum
7. Pocahontas
8. Home For The Holidays
9. Spider-Man
10. The Scarlet Letter
11. Don't Say A Word
12. The Crucible

13. FRIENDLY PERSUASION 

********************************************************

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads

3. Rudy


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall

5. Friday Night Lights


----------



## moore2me (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights

6. Semi-Tough


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire


----------



## Davastav (Nov 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Catagory; Movies about Football
> 
> 1. Remember The Titans
> 2. Leatherheads
> ...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard
9. The Express


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard

9. Knute Rockne:All American


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard

9. Knute Rockne:All American
10. Any Given Sunday


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard
9. Knute Rockne:All American
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Varsity Blues


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard
9. Knute Rockne:All American
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Varsity Blues

12. Paper Lion


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next Catagory; Movies about Football

1. Remember The Titans
2. Leatherheads
3. Rudy
4. We Are Marshall
5. Friday Night Lights
6. Semi-Tough
7. Jerry Maguire
8. The Longest Yard
9. Knute Rockne:All American
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Varsity Blues
12. Paper Lion
13. The Football Factory 

*NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?

2. Divorce American Style


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer

7. What Happened In Vegas


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas

8. The Duchess


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas
8. The Duchess
9. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas
8. The Duchess
9. Coal Miner's Daughter

10. The Tudors (That is if chopping your wives heads off or locking them in prison counts as marital troubles.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas
8. The Duchess
9. Coal Miner's Daughter
10. The Tudors (That is if chopping your wives heads off or locking them in prison counts as marital troubles.)
11. Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas
8. The Duchess
9. Coal Miner's Daughter
10. The Tudors (That is if chopping your wives heads off or locking them in prison counts as marital troubles.)
11. Mrs. Doubtfire
12. Stepmom


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with Marital troubles

1. Why Did I Get Married?
2. Divorce American Style
3. The Nanny Diaries
4. The War of the Roses
5. Fatal Attraction
6. Kramer vs. Kramer
7. What Happened In Vegas
8. The Duchess
9. Coal Miner's Daughter
10. The Tudors (That is if chopping your wives heads off or locking them in prison counts as marital troubles.)
11. Mrs. Doubtfire
12. Stepmom

13. She Devil

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year

3. Primary Colors


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men

5. Hacking Democracy


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 

*6. Bob Roberts*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 

7. Inside the Bubble


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble

8. Nicholas and Alexandria


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble
8. Nicholas and Alexandria 

9. Wag the Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble
8. Nicholas and Alexandria 

9. Wag the Dog
10. Gangs of New York


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble
8. Nicholas and Alexandria 
9. Wag the Dog
10. Gangs of New York
11. The Killing Fields


----------



## Paquito (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble
8. Nicholas and Alexandria 
9. Wag the Dog
10. Gangs of New York
11. The Killing Fields
12. V for Vendetta


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Next challenge: Movies about elections or about unruly overthrow of government.

1. Tale of Two Cities
2. Man of the Year
3. Primary Colors
4. All the President's Men
5. Hacking Democracy 
6. Bob Roberts 
7. Inside the Bubble
8. Nicholas and Alexandria 
9. Wag the Dog
10. Gangs of New York
11. The Killing Fields
12. V for Vendetta
13. The Manchurian Candidate 


*NEXT: Political Assassination

1. JFK*


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 4, 2008)

*NEXT Category: Political Assassination*

*1. JFK*

*2. Cry Freedom*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette


----------



## moore2me (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette

4. Bobby


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American

6. Shooter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter

7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate

9. Vantage Point


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate
9. Vantage Point
10. Assassination


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate
9. Vantage Point
10. Assassination

11. BANGKOK DANGEROUS


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate
9. Vantage Point
10. Assassination
11. BANGKOK DANGEROUS
12. The Assassination of Richard Nixon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT Category: Political Assassination

1. JFK
2. Cry Freedom
3. American Roulette
4. Bobby
5. The Quiet American
6. Shooter
7. Abraham and Mary Lincoln, A House Divided
8. The Manchurian Candidate
9. Vantage Point
10. Assassination
11. BANGKOK DANGEROUS
12. The Assassination of Richard Nixon

13. Eagle Eye
*********************************************************

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion

5. For Your Consideration


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion

5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving
9. Thanksgiving Family Reunion


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving
9. Thanksgiving Family Reunion
10. Soul Food


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving
9. Thanksgiving Family Reunion
10. Soul Food
11. Home of the Brave


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving
9. Thanksgiving Family Reunion
10. Soul Food
11. Home of the Brave
12. Pieces of April


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Movies about Family Thanksgiving Get Togethers

1. Home for the Holidays
2. Martian Child
3. Hannah And Her Sisters
4. A Walton Thanksgiving Reunion
5. For Your Consideration
6. Planes Trains And Automobiles
7. What's Cooking?
8. A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving
9. Thanksgiving Family Reunion
10. Soul Food
11. Home of the Brave
12. Pieces of April
13. The Wart At Home


*NEXT: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost*


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice


----------



## weightwatcher007 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice 
4. Multiplicity


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice 
4. Multiplicity

5. NIGHT SHIFT


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice 
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT

6. Pacific Heights


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice 
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT

6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom

9. The Paper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom
9. The Paper

10. Gung Ho


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom
9. The Paper

10. Gung Ho
11. Clean And Sober


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom
9. The Paper
10. Gung Ho
11. Clean And Sober
12. Herbie Fully Loaded


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Michael Keaton

1. Jack Frost
2. Batman
3. Beetlejuice
4. Multiplicity
5. NIGHT SHIFT
6. Pacific Heights
7. The Dream Team
8. Mr. Mom
9. The Paper
10. Gung Ho
11. Clean And Sober
12. Herbie Fully Loaded

13. White Noise

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 7, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)

4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name some lead actors that have starred in a Michael Crichton movie & name the movie.

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes
6. Twister--Helen Hunt


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2008)

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes
6. Twister--Helen Hunt

7. Jurassic Park - Sam Neil


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 7, 2008)

Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes
6. Twister--Helen Hunt
7. Jurassic Park - Sam Neil
8. Congo - Laura Linney


----------



## Davastav (Nov 7, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)
> 
> 1. Yul Brynner - West World
> 2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
> ...


9. Disclosure - Michael Douglas


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 7, 2008)

Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes
6. Twister--Helen Hunt
7. Jurassic Park - Sam Neil
8. Congo - Laura Linney
9. Disclosure - Michael Douglas

10. Timeline - Paul Walker


----------



## Davastav (Nov 7, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)
> 
> 1. Yul Brynner - West World
> 2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
> ...


11. Runaway - Tom Selleck and Gene Simmons


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)

1. Yul Brynner - West World
2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
3. The Andromeda Strain - Benjamin Bratt (2008), Arthur Hill (1971)
4. Antonio Banderas - The 13th Warrior (1999)
5. Rising Sun - Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes
6. Twister--Helen Hunt
7. Jurassic Park - Sam Neil
8. Congo - Laura Linney
9. Disclosure - Michael Douglas

10. Timeline - Paul Walker
11. Runaway - Tom Selleck and Gene Simmons
12. Coma---Michael Douglas


----------



## Davastav (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Michael Crichton movies and leading actor(s)
> 
> 1. Yul Brynner - West World
> 2. Jeff Goldblum - Jurassic Park
> ...


13. Sphere - Dustin Hoffman

*NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:*

1. The Graduate


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie

7. Sphere


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium

9. Little Big Man


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium
9. Little Big Man
10. Wag the Dog


----------



## moore2me (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium
9. Little Big Man
10. Wag the Dog

11. The Boys From Brazil - I'll never forget the dental torture scene in this movie, scares me now just thinking about it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium
9. Little Big Man
10. Wag the Dog
11. The Boys From Brazil - I'll never forget the dental torture scene in this movie, scares me now just thinking about it.
12. Hook


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Dustin Hoffman movies:

1. The Graduate
2. Rainman
3. Kramer vs Kramer
4. Midnight Cowboy
5. Straw Dogs
6.Tootsie
7. Sphere
8. Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium
9. Little Big Man
10. Wag the Dog
11. The Boys From Brazil - I'll never forget the dental torture scene in this movie, scares me now just thinking about it.
12. Hook
13. Hero

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper

2. Cursed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed

4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow

*5. The Ice Storm*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm

6. The Adams Family

---------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a retraction to make about an entry of mine in the previous category. I was wrong in the "Boys From Brazil". The movie I was thinking about was "Marathon Man". I keep getting them confused. Both came out about the same time. Both were about Nazis hiding overseas after WWII. Both starred Laurence Olivier. 

The one with* Dustin Hoffman* was *Marathon Man* & that was the one with the dental torture. The Boys From Brazil was about the search for Dr. Mengele who was played by Gregory Peck. Again, I have way too much trivia rattling around in this old brain - its starting to get scrambled.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a retraction to make about an entry of mine in the previous category. I was wrong in the "Boys From Brazil". The movie I was thinking about was "Marathon Man". I keep getting them confused. Both came out about the same time. Both were about Nazis hiding overseas after WWII. Both starred Laurence Olivier.
> ...



as long as you have fun playing the game, that is all that really matters


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope

8. Monster


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope

8. Monster
9. Home of the Brave


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope
8. Monster
9. Home of the Brave
10. Now and Then


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope
8. Monster
9. Home of the Brave
10. Now and Then
11. Speed Racer


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope
8. Monster
9. Home of the Brave
10. Now and Then
11. Speed Racer
12. Pecker


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next: Christina Ricci Movies.

1. Casper
2. Black Snake Moan
3. Cursed
4. The Legand Of Sleepy Hollow
5. The Ice Storm
6. The Adams Family
7. Penelope
8. Monster
9. Home of the Brave
10. Now and Then
11. Speed Racer
12. Pecker
13. Miranda


*NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend

2. Wild Wild West


----------



## moore2me (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West

3. Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation

4. Bad Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation

4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali

7. The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock 

9. I Robot


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock 
9. I Robot
10. Hitch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock 
9. I Robot
10. Hitch

11. Men In Black


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock
9. I Robot
10. Hitch

11. Men In Black
12. Independence Day


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY: Will Smith

1. I am Legend
2. Wild Wild West
3. Six Degrees of Separation
4. Bad Boys
5. Seven Pounds
6. Ali
7. The Pursuit of Happyness
8. Hancock
9. I Robot
10. Hitch
11. Men In Black
12. Independence Day
13. The Legend of Bagger Vance

Next - Bond Baddies

1. Dr. No


Woohoo 400 posts


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies

1. Dr. No
2. Casino Royale


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next - Bond Baddies
> 
> 1. Dr. No
> 2. Casino Royale



Casino Royale is not a baddie in a bond movie lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

george83 said:


> Casino Royale is not a baddie in a bond movie lol



I am not really sure what you are looking for. The name of a character in a bond movie?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 8, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies

1. Dr. No

2. Jaws


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies

1. Dr. No

2. Jaws

3. Oddjob


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I am not really sure what you are looking for. The name of a character in a bond movie?



Yea baddie = bad guy, sorry maybe baddie is not a saying in the states lol.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws

3. Le Chiffre


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies (oops BJ and I posted at same time, fixed it!)

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Next - Bond Baddies (oops BJ and I posted at same time, fixed it!)
> 
> 1. Dr. No
> 2. Jaws
> ...



Why do some of these sound like names of porn stars???


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob

5. Max Zorin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin

6. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why do some of these sound like names of porn stars???



The names of the Bond girls are even worse lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger

7. Kamal Khan


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger
7. Kamal Khan

8. May Day


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 9, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger
7. Kamal Khan
8. May Day
9. Elektra King


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Next - Bond Baddies
> 
> 1. Dr. No
> 2. Jaws
> ...



10. Baron Samedi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger
7. Kamal Khan
8. May Day
9. Elektra Kin
10. Baron Samedi 

11. Karl Stromberg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 10, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger
7. Kamal Khan
8. May Day
9. Elektra Kin
10. Baron Samedi 
11. Karl Stromberg
12. Colonel Rosa Klebb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Next - Bond Baddies 

1. Dr. No
2. Jaws
3. Le Chifre
4. Oddjob
5. Max Zorin
6. Auric Goldfinger
7. Kamal Khan
8. May Day
9. Elektra Kin
10. Baron Samedi 
11. Karl Stromberg
12. Colonel Rosa Klebb

13. Renard
**********************************************************

NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon


----------



## NyGiant (Nov 10, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT CATAGORY; Johnny Depp Movies
> 
> 1. Pirates of the Caribbean
> 2. Sweeney Todd
> ...



5.Platoon
6.Edward scissor hands


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5.Platoon
6.Edward Scissorhands

7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape

9. Private Resort - (1985)


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
8. Private Resort - (1985)

9. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## intraultra (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
8. Private Resort - (1985)
9. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
10. Ed Wood


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
8. Private Resort - (1985)
9. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
10. Ed Wood

11. Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
8. Private Resort - (1985)
9. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
10. Ed Wood
11. Nightmare On Elm Street
12. Finding Neverland


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Johnny Depp Movies

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. Sweeney Todd
3. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4. Benny and Joon
5. Platoon
6. Edward Scissorhands
7. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
8. Private Resort - (1985)
9. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
10. Ed Wood
11. Nightmare On Elm Street
12. Finding Neverland

13. The Astronaut's Wife
********************************************************

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger 
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Nov 10, 2008)

6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright 
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT CATAGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright 
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake

8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 11, 2008)

OK, sorry to be such an Anal Arnold but I'm proposing a new rule for this thread. You must be able to spell the word _category_ correctly in order to start a new one! :bow: Do I have a 2nd for this motion?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright 
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake
8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay

9. SON OF THE DRAGON - Bird


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake
8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay

9. SON OF THE DRAGON - Bird
10. How To Rob A Bank--Nick


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake
8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay
9. SON OF THE DRAGON - Bird
10. How To Rob A Bank--Nick
11. Kiss of a Stranger (1999) .... Sean O'Leary


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake
8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay
9. SON OF THE DRAGON - Bird
10. How To Rob A Bank--Nick
11. Kiss of a Stranger (1999) .... Sean O'Leary
12. Fall Down Dead----Wade


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; David Carradine Movies and the role he played.

1. Kill Bill. Vol. 1 - Bill
2. The Long Riders---Cole Younger
3. Last Hour (2008) .... Detective Mike Stone
4."North and South"----Justin LaMotte
5. Fall Down Dead (2007) .... Wade
6. Children of the Corn V: Fields of Terror (1998) .... Luke Enright
7. The New Swiss Family Robinson (1998) .... Sheldon Blake
8. Deathsport - Kaz Oshay
9. SON OF THE DRAGON - Bird
10. How To Rob A Bank--Nick
11. Kiss of a Stranger (1999) .... Sean O'Leary
12. Fall Down Dead----Wade
13. The Donor (2000) .... Mike Riordan 


*NEXT: Loretta Devine 

1. This Christmas*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls

3. FIRST SUNDAY


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale

5. I Am Sam


----------



## Paquito (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife
9. King's Ransom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife
9. King's Ransom

10. The Advocate


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife
9. King's Ransom
10. The Advocate
11. Woman Thou Art Loosed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife
9. King's Ransom
10. The Advocate
11. Woman Thou Art Loosed

12. The Perfect Wife


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT Category: Loretta Devine

1. This Christmas
2. Dream Girls
3. FIRST SUNDAY
4. Waiting to Exhale
5. I Am Sam
6. Urban Legend
7. Down in the Delta
8. The Preacher's Wife
9. King's Ransom
10. The Advocate
11. Woman Thou Art Loosed
12. The Perfect Wife
13. What Women Want


*NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday

2. The Holiday


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday

3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.

4. Mr. Bean's Holiday


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.

4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart


----------



## moore2me (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart

6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays
9. Hope for the Holidays


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays
9. Hope for the Holidays
10. Holiday Affair


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays
9. Hope for the Holidays
10. Holiday Affair
11. Borrowed Hearts: A Holiday Romance


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays
9. Hope for the Holidays
10. Holiday Affair
11. Borrowed Hearts: A Holiday Romance
12. Paris Holiday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: movies with the word "HOLIDAY" in the title

1. Last Holiday
2. The Holiday
3 Roman Holiday (1953) Heart me some Audrey Hepburn! Shame she was so tiny.
4. Mr. Bean's Holiday
5. Holiday Heart
6. Holiday Inn - "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas" . . .
7. The Perfect Holiday
8. Home for the Holidays
9. Hope for the Holidays
10. Holiday Affair
11. Borrowed Hearts: A Holiday Romance
12. Paris Holiday

13. A Holiday To Remember
*********************************************************

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft - Tombraider


----------



## moore2me (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft - Tombraider

3. Alexander


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander

4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith

5. A Mighty Heart (I thought she was excellent in this, btw.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## moore2me (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds

8. The Bone Collector


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds
8. The Bone Collector
9. Wanted


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.
> 
> 1. Beowulf
> 2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
> ...


10. Girl, Interrupted


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds
8. The Bone Collector
9. Wanted
10. Girl, Interrupted
11. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart 
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds
8. The Bone Collector
9. Wanted
10. Girl, Interrupted
11. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
12. Kung Fu Panda


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 14, 2008)

Next Category; Movies with Angelina Jolie.

1. Beowulf
2. Lara Croft,Tomb Raider
3. Alexander
4. Mr. and Mrs. Smith
5. A Mighty Heart
6. Changeling
7. Gone in 60 Seconds
8. The Bone Collector
9. Wanted
10. Girl, Interrupted
11. Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
12. Kung Fu Panda
13. Hackers

*Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman*

1. The Package


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 14, 2008)

*Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman*

1. The Package

2. Superman


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

*Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman*

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp


----------



## Twilley (Nov 14, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

**Welcome to the Dimensions, Twilley!**


Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection


----------



## moore2me (Nov 14, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection

8. The Chamber


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 15, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection
8. The Chamber 

9. The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection
8. The Chamber 
9. The Royal Tenenbaums
10. Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection
8. The Chamber 
9. The Royal Tenenbaums
10. Behind Enemy Lines

11. Crimson Tide


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection
8. The Chamber 
9. The Royal Tenenbaums
10. Behind Enemy Lines
11. Crimson Tide
12. Enemy of the State


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 15, 2008)

Next is - my favorite American actor Gene Hackman

1. The Package
2. Superman
3. The Birdcage
4. Wyatt Earp
5. Unforgiven
6. Runaway Jury
7. The French Connection
8. The Chamber
9. The Royal Tenenbaums
10. Behind Enemy Lines
11. Crimson Tide
12. Enemy of the State

13. Hoosiers

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 15, 2008)

3. Howard the Duck


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Solaranite said:


> 3. Howard the Duck



Uh, how do you figure this has anything to do with Shakespeare?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V

3. Twelfth Night


----------



## Twilley (Nov 15, 2008)

Shakespear films

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V

3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Howard the Duck XD


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

I think we need to pay more attention to the subject at hand.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Twilley said:


> Shakespear films
> 
> 1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
> 2. Henry V
> ...



*I don't think Howard The Duck had anything to do with Shakespeare... I have that movie.........*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V

3. Merchant of Venice

(Still waiting on the reply to Grandi's question on Howard the Duck.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice

7. West Side Story


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Uh, how do you figure this has anything to do with Shakespeare?



Well, I always thought of it as a bold re-imagining of Othello, but if it's a point of contention, then I'll choose something else.

3.C.H.U.D


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing (1993)
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice

7. West Side Story
8. Ran


----------



## Paquito (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing 
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice
7. West Side Story
8. Ran
9. 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing 
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice
7. West Side Story
8. Ran
9. 10 Things I Hate About You

10. Tempest


----------



## intraultra (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice
7. West Side Story
8. Ran
9. 10 Things I Hate About You
10. Tempest
11. Romeo + Juliet


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing 
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice
7. West Side Story
8. Ran
9. 10 Things I Hate About You
10. Tempest
11. Romeo + Juliet
12. The King is Alive


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

Next category - movies based even loosely on Shakespeare

1. Much Ado About Nothing 
2. Henry V
3. Twelfth Night
4. Hamlet
5. A Midsummer Night's Dream
6. Merchant of Venice
7. West Side Story
8. Ran
9. 10 Things I Hate About You
10. Tempest
11. Romeo + Juliet
12. The King is Alive

13. Shakespere in Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

*Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!*

1. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2008)

Solaranite said:


> Well, I always thought of it as a bold re-imagining of Othello, but if it's a point of contention, then I'll choose something else.
> 
> 3.C.H.U.D



Solarite, Not to be ignoring you, but other than one person's opinion is there anything that ties CHUD or Howard the Duck to Shakespeare's works?

(You're not playing six degrees of separation are you?)


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 15, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball


...DON'T JUDGE ME!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 15, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski

4. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Twilley (Nov 15, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski (kudos!!)
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## coolag12345 (Nov 16, 2008)

argh, double post


----------



## coolag12345 (Nov 16, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 16, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers

9. Mr. Bean's Holiday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers
9. Mr. Bean's Holiday
10. Raising Arizona


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers
9. Mr. Bean's Holiday
10. Raising Arizona

11. Whitless Protection


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers
9. Mr. Bean's Holiday
10. Raising Arizona

11. Whitless Protection
12. Tommy Boy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Name the movie that makes you laugh out loud every time you watch it!!

1. My Cousin Vinny
2. Dodgeball
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Bubba Ho-Tep
6. The Producers
7. L.A. Story
8. Wedding Crashers
9. Mr. Bean's Holiday
10. Raising Arizona
11. Whitless Protection
12. Tommy Boy
13. The Big Hit


Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom


----------



## moore2me (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur

3. The Ten Commandments (used to be on Easter Sunday and my cousins and I would laugh our asses off making fun of it)

"So shall it be written, so shall it be done"


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments

4. The Land Before Time. Ah, I used to love those Dinosaurs. That and Ferngully, but that doesn't need to be on the list.


----------



## george83 (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time

5. Bigfoot And The Hendersons
__________________


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 16, 2008)

george83 said:


> Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood
> 
> 1. Where the Lilies Bloom
> 2. Ben-Hur
> ...



I believe you mean "Harry and the Hendersons"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Bigfoot And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> I believe you mean "Harry and the Hendersons"



In the UK, the title is *Bigfoot and the Hendersons*.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me

8. Bambi


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2008)

You can get a good idea of the age of the posters by looking at when the movies below were released (assuming this was before the age of VHS & DVD).

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom - *1974*
2. Ben-Hur - *1959* (I was eight when mom took me.)
3. The Ten Commandments - *1956*
4. The Land Before Time - *1988*
5. Harry And The Hendersons - *1987*
6. Mary Poppins - *1964*
7. Stand By Me - *1986*
8. Bambi - *1942 * (Mom took me to the 2nd theatrical release.)


----------



## Twilley (Nov 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You can get a good idea of the age of the posters by looking at when the movies below were released (assuming this was before the age of VHS & DVD).
> 
> Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood
> 
> ...




Not entirely accurate. Friends of the family had Stand By Me on vhs, and we watched it one night. Just reminds me of those days when I was a little kid, hanging out with those people.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me
8. Bambi
9. Grease - it is the first movie that I ever saw in the theater. I was 12 years old at the time and everytime I see this movie it brings back so many memories.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me
8. Bambi
9. Grease 

10. Old Yeller - This movie emotionally ripped my guts out. I was six or so and very innocent. I loved doggies. To watch the boy have to shoot his pet doggie, well, I cried all afternoon and had nightmares for days. To this day, I still will not watch the last half of that movie and am not comfortable watching he first part either.


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> I believe you mean "Harry and the Hendersons"





mariac1966 said:


> In the UK, the title is *Bigfoot and the Hendersons*.



Yea what she said.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that remind you of your childhood

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me
8. Bambi
9. Grease 
10. Old Yeller - This movie emotionally ripped my guts out. I was six or so and very innocent. I loved doggies. To watch the boy have to shoot his pet doggie, well, I cried all afternoon and had nightmares for days. To this day, I still will not watch the last half of that movie and am not comfortable watching he first part either.

11. It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me
8. Bambi
9. Grease
10. Old Yeller - This movie emotionally ripped my guts out. I was six or so and very innocent. I loved doggies. To watch the boy have to shoot his pet doggie, well, I cried all afternoon and had nightmares for days. To this day, I still will not watch the last half of that movie and am not comfortable watching he first part either.
11. It's A Wonderful Life
12. Where The Red Fern Grows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

1. Where the Lilies Bloom
2. Ben-Hur
3. The Ten Commandments
4. The Land Before Time
5. Harry And The Hendersons
6. Mary Poppins
7. Stand By Me
8. Bambi
9. Grease
10. Old Yeller - This movie emotionally ripped my guts out. I was six or so and very innocent. I loved doggies. To watch the boy have to shoot his pet doggie, well, I cried all afternoon and had nightmares for days. To this day, I still will not watch the last half of that movie and am not comfortable watching he first part either.
11. It's A Wonderful Life
12. Where The Red Fern Grows

13. Gidget 

*******************************************************

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick

2. XXX - Xander Cage


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddic
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddic
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage

3. The Pacifier


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 17, 2008)

If you count movies he actually starred (what I would assume is meant by "Vin Diesel movies") not some bit or walk-on role he's only made 8 films and one of those hasn't even been released yet. We're back in the James Dean department here imo. Just sayin'.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> If you count movies he actually starred (what I would assume is meant by "Vin Diesel movies") not some bit or walk-on role he's only made 8 films and one of those hasn't even been released yet. We're back in the James Dean department here imo. Just sayin'.



I hope we can make it to the next Baker's Dozen.
Oh yeah .. and *DOH* for me posting XXX right after george83 :doh::blush:

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant")


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> If you count movies he actually starred (what I would assume is meant by "Vin Diesel movies") not some bit or walk-on role he's only made 8 films and one of those hasn't even been released yet. We're back in the James Dean department here imo. Just sayin'.



Counting all his movies, I count 15. Maybe I am wrong though. 


Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 17, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter

8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio


----------



## John12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter
8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio


9. Boiler Room - Chris Varick (while he wasn't the "star" he had a large role)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter
8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio
9. Boiler Room - Chris Varick (while he wasn't the "star" he had a large role)

10. Hitman - Agent 47


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter
8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio
9. Boiler Room - Chris Varick (while he wasn't the "star" he had a large role)

10. Hitman - Agent 47
11. Awakenings (1990) (uncredited) .... Hospital Orderly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter
8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio
9. Boiler Room - Chris Varick (while he wasn't the "star" he had a large role)
10. Hitman - Agent 47
11. Awakenings (1990) (uncredited) .... Hospital Orderly

12. Knockaround Guys - Taylor


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Next Category: Vin Diesel movies and role he played.

1. The Chronicles of Riddick - Riddick
2. xXx (2002) - Xander "XXX" Cage
3. The Pacifier - Shane Wolfe
4. The Iron Giant - (voice of "Iron Giant") 
5. Babylon A.D. (2008) .... Toorop
6. The Fast and the Furious - Dominic Toretto
7. A Man Apart (2003) .... Sean Vetter
8. Find Me Guilty - Mobster, Jack DiNorscio
9. Boiler Room - Chris Varick (while he wasn't the "star" he had a large role)
10. Hitman - Agent 47
11. Awakenings (1990) (uncredited) .... Hospital Orderly
12. Knockaround Guys - Taylor
13. Saving Private Ryan (1998) .... Pvt. Adrian Caparzo 

14. Multi-Facial (1999) .... Mike
15. Into Pitch Black (2000) (TV) .... Richard B. Riddick 


*NEXT: Robert Duvall 

1. We Own the Night*


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night

2. The Great Santini


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range

4. Lonesome Dove


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases


----------



## Twilley (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds
8. Gods & Generals


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds
8. Gods & Generals
9. The Stars Fell Over Henrietta


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds
8. Gods & Generals
9. The Stars Fell Over Henrietta
10. Secondhand Lions


----------



## runnerman (Nov 18, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> NEXT: Robert Duvall
> 
> 1. We Own the Night
> 2. The Great Santini
> ...



11. Network


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 19, 2008)

Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds
8. Gods & Generals
9. The Stars Fell Over Henrietta
10. Secondhand Lions 
11. Network

12. John Q


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2008)

Robert Duvall

1. We Own the Night
2. The Great Santini
3. Open Range
4. Lonesome Dove
5. Four Christmases
6. The Godfather
7. Gone in Sixty Seconds
8. Gods & Generals
9. The Stars Fell Over Henrietta
10. Secondhand Lions 
11. Network
12. John Q
13. The Apostle


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2008)

Michael Douglas

1. The Game


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

Michael Douglas

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction

3. Basic Instinct


----------



## moore2me (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct

4. The Ghost and the Darkness


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President

6. Falling Down


----------



## Twilley (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President

6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone

9. Disclosure


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone
8. Disclosure

9. The China Syndrome


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone
8. Disclosure
9. The China Syndrome
10. You, Me and Dupree


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone
8. Disclosure
9. The China Syndrome
10. You, Me and Dupree
11. War of the Roses


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone
8. Disclosure
9. The China Syndrome
10. You, Me and Dupree
11. War of the Roses
12. A Chorus Line


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Category: Michael Douglas movies

1. The Game
2. Fatal Attraction
3. Basic Instinct
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. The American President
6. Falling Down
7. Romancing The Stone
8. Disclosure
9. The China Syndrome
10. You, Me and Dupree
11. War of the Roses
12. A Chorus Line

13. The Star Chamber

---------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie that had very, very limited and short roles (less than 5% of the movies' length) for either men or women. In other words, the movie was mostly all men or all women.

1. Crimson Tide


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge:Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...1. Crimson Tide2. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men


----------



## Twilley (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing

9. Pearl Harbor


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing
9. Pearl Harbor

10. Ice Station Zebra


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing
9. Pearl Harbor
10. Ice Station Zebra

11. Zulu


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing
9. Pearl Harbor
10. Ice Station Zebra
11. Zulu
12. Now and Then


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie that had very limited roles for either men or women, a movie that contained mostly men or women...

1. Crimson Tide
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. A Few Good Men
4. 300
5. The Hunt for Red October
6. The Dirty Dozen
7. Lawrence of Arabia
8. The Thing
9. Pearl Harbor
10. Ice Station Zebra
11. Zulu
12. Now and Then

13. The Alamo 
**********************************************************

*Next Category: Asian Actors or Actresses, their roles and the movies that they stared in.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Next Category: Asian Actors or Actresses, their roles and the movies that they stared in.*



I think that is a little too complicated for some people who just rely on memory to play the game.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I think that is a little too complicated for some people who just rely on memory to play the game.



Since when has that mattered? I'm game. At least it's a little harder for the people that just go straight to IMDB.

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner

2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai (from memory, btw :bow


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner

2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai (from memory, btw )

3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Since when has that mattered? I'm game. At least it's a little harder for the people that just go straight to IMDB.
> 
> NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in
> 
> ...



The original way the Grandi worded it was Asian Actors and actresses, name of the movie, and *THE ROLE THEY PLAYED*....... If you are relying on your memory, you many not remember the role they played..... that was my _*point*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai 
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 20, 2008)

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan-Rush Hour


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me

8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets
9. Ken Leung - Shanghi Kiss


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Since when has that mattered? I'm game. At least it's a little harder for the people that just go straight to IMDB.
> 
> NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in
> 
> ...



Now Ernest, tell the truth, you can't have remembered how to spell that actor's name. It wasn't all from memory, was it?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 21, 2008)

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets
9. Ken Leung - Shanghi Kiss 
10. Jet Li-Jet Li's Fearless


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets
9. Ken Leung - Shanghi Kiss
10. Jet Li-Jet Li's Fearless 
11. Jason Scott Lee - Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets
9. Ken Leung - Shanghi Kiss
10. Jet Li-Jet Li's Fearless 
11. Jason Scott Lee - Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story
12. John Cho - Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: Asian Actors or Actresses, and the movies that they stared in

1. Lucy Liu - Code Name: The Cleaner
2. Sessue Hayakawa - The Bridge on the River Kwai
3. Chow Yun-Fat----Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4. Bruce Lee - Enter the Dragon
5. Pat Morita - The Karate Kid
6. Jackie Chan - Rush Hour 
7. Carrie Ann Inaba - Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
8. Jack Soo - The Green Berets
9. Ken Leung - Shanghi Kiss
10. Jet Li-Jet Li's Fearless 
11. Jason Scott Lee - Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story
12. John Cho - Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle

13. The Karate Kid - Pat Morita
********************************************************

Next Category: *Tom Hanks*, the movies he stared in and the role he played.


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he stared in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he stared in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson

2. Castaway - Chuck Noland


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he stared in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he stared in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller

4. Big - Josh


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he stared in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh

5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).


----------



## Twilley (Nov 21, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb

7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin

8. Toy Story - Woody


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin
8. Toy Story - Woody

9. Apollo 13 - Jim Lovell


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin
8. Toy Story - Woody
9. Apollo 13 - Jim Lovell
10. The DaVinci Code - Robert Langdon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin
8. Toy Story - Woody
9. Apollo 13 - Jim Lovell
10. The DaVinci Code - Robert Langdon

11. Charlie Wilson's War - Charlie Wilson


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin
8. Toy Story - Woody
9. Apollo 13 - Jim Lovell
10. The DaVinci Code - Robert Langdon
11. Charlie Wilson's War - Charlie Wilson

12. The Terminal - Viktor Navorski


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Next Category: Tom Hanks, the movies he starred in and the role he played.

1. The Burbs - Ray Peterson
2. Castaway - Chuck Noland
3. Saving Private Ryan - Capt. John H. Miller
4. Big - Josh
5. Bonfire of the Vanities - Sherman (or "Master of the Universe" as he liked to be called).
6.The Green Mile- Paul Edgecomb
7. Sleepless In Seattle - Sam Baldwin
8. Toy Story - Woody
9. Apollo 13 - Jim Lovell
10. The DaVinci Code - Robert Langdon
11. Charlie Wilson's War - Charlie Wilson
12. The Terminal - Viktor Navorski
13. Catch Me if You Can - Carl Hanratty


*NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic*


----------



## Twilley (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore

6. Firestarter


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter

7. The Exorcist III


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III

8. Patton


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III
8. Patton

9. The New Centurions (This movie is based on a book written by Joseph Wambaugh. Amazinging enough, I just bought his latest book, he has written 37 years later. It is called *Hollywood Crows*.)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III
8. Patton
9. The New Centurions

10. Movie Movie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: George C. Scott

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III
8. Patton
9. The New Centurions
10. Movie Movie

11. The Bible, In The Beginning (1966)


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 22, 2008)

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III
8. Patton
9. The New Centurions
10. Movie Movie

11. The Bible, In The Beginning (1966)
12. Oklahoma Crude


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

1. Titanic
2. A Christmas Carol (My favorite version, next to Scrooged...)
3. Dr. Strangelove
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Hardcore
6. Firestarter
7. The Exorcist III
8. Patton
9. The New Centurions
10. Movie Movie
11. The Bible, In The Beginning (1966)
12. Oklahoma Crude
13. Angus


*NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You*


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2 50 First Dates


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2 50 First Dates

3. Firestarter (Just listed this one for George C. Scott, too.)


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2 50 First Dates
3. Firestarter (Just listed this one for George C. Scott, too.)

4. Charlies Angels


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 22, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2 50 First Dates
3. Firestarter (Just listed this one for George C. Scott, too.)
4. Charlies Angels

5. ET The Extraterrestrial


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. Firestarter (Just listed this one for George C. Scott, too.)
4. Charlies Angels
5. ET The Extraterrestrial

6. Boys On The Side


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT: Drew Barrymore
> 
> 1. Lucky You
> 2 50 First Dates
> ...



You forgot to add my post  Don't worry, I fixed it. !!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Drew Barrymore

1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch


----------



## moore2me (Nov 23, 2008)

1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch

9. The Wedding Singer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore


1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch
9. The Wedding Singer
10. Donnie Darko


----------



## Twilley (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore


1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch
9. The Wedding Singer
10. Donnie Darko
11. Poison Ivy


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore


1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch
9. The Wedding Singer
10. Donnie Darko
11. Poison Ivy
12. Never Been Kissed


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 23, 2008)

NEXT: Drew Barrymore


1. Lucky You
2. 50 First Dates
3. E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial 
4. Firestarter 
5. Charlies Angels
6. Music and Lyrics
7. Boys On The Side
8. Fever Pitch
9. The Wedding Singer
10. Donnie Darko
11. Poison Ivy
12. Never Been Kissed
13. Ever After


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe 
2. Paulie


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille

5. Chicken Run


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run

6. Finding Nemo


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run

6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek

8. Bolt


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek
8. Bolt

9. Barnyard


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek
8. Bolt
9. Barnyard

10. Francis Joins the WACS (Why does this have to be pseudo-live action or animated? You mean the mule does not really talk?????? )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek
8. Bolt
9. Barnyard
10. Francis Joins the WACS 
11. Lion King


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 24, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek
8. Bolt
9. Barnyard
10. Francis Joins the WACS 
11. Lion King
12. Animal Farm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

Next Category: Movies with talking animals (pseudo-live action or animated)

1. Babe
2. Paulie
3. Madagascar 
4. Ratatouille
5. Chicken Run
6. Finding Nemo
7. Shrek
8. Bolt
9. Barnyard
10. Francis Joins the WACS 
11. Lion King
12. Animal Farm

13. Cats & Dogs 
**********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Nicole played the role of star of the show - a hot, lovely, singer, who fell for a penniless composer.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford


----------



## george83 (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford

6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie

7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram (OK, had to look up the character name but remember the movie quite well.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram (OK, had to look up the character name but remember the movie quite well.)

8. The Others - Grace Stewart


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram (OK, had to look up the character name but remember the movie quite well.)
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram (OK, had to look up the character name but remember the movie quite well.)
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus

10. Australia - Lady Ashley


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.
> 
> 1. Moulin Rouge - Nicole played the role of star of the show - a hot, lovely, singer, who fell for a penniless composer.



You know how easy going I am and how much I dislike and disregard details, but, I have a simple test for Movie Watchers.

Test Question. Which of the following are movie roles?

a. Part of a drunken English sailor - drinking in pub in the late 1800's.
b. Part of a destitute mother of small child. Mother is begging for food on street corner.
c. Part of a woman lion tamer working in big top circus. 
d. Part of Indiana Jones
e. Part of Count Dracula

(If you answered "they all are", then my answer #1 in this thread was right. Right?)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You know how easy going I am and how much I dislike and disregard details, but, I have a simple test for Movie Watchers.
> 
> Test Question. Which of the following are movie roles?
> 
> ...



You're quite right, imo M2M. That's partly why I made the comment re character name in my post. The _character_ is the name of the person playing the _role_. Usually I just go with the flow on shite like this rather than appear more anal than I already do. The devil, as they say, _is_ in the details.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram 
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus
10. Australia - Lady Ashley
__________________

11, Wills and Burke - Julie Matthews


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram 
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus
10. Australia - Lady Ashley
11, Wills and Burke - Julie Matthews
12. Practical Magic - They called her Jilly Bean, Gillian, Jill, can't remember


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram 
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus
10. Australia - Lady Ashley
11. Wills and Burke - Julie Matthews

12. The Golden Compass - Mrs. Coulter


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Nicole Kidman movies and the role she played.

1. Moulin Rouge - Satine
2. Happy Feet - Norma Jean
3. Bewitched - Isabel Bigelow/Samantha
4. Margot at the Wedding - Margot
5. Eyes Wide Shut - Alice Harford
6. Far And Away - Shannon Christie
7. Dead Calm - Rae Ingram 
8. The Others - Grace Stewart
9. Fur - Diane Arbus
10. Australia - Lady Ashley
11. Wills and Burke - Julie Matthews
12. The Golden Compass - Mrs. Coulter
13. Billy Bathgate - Drew Preston



*NEXT: name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses*


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses


----------



## Davastav (Nov 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title
> 
> 1. The War of the Roses
> 2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
> 3. Bread and Roses


4. The Name of the Rose


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses 

4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 25, 2008)

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses 
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem 
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 25, 2008)

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses 
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem 
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7.The Purple Rose of Cairo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses 
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem 
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo 

8. La Vie En Rose


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses 
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem 
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo 
8. La Vie En Rose

9. Rose Red


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo
8. La Vie En Rose
9. Rose Red

10. American Beauty (Is that cheating? Aside from being the name of a rose the film is suffused with rose imagery.)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo
8. La Vie En Rose
9. Rose Red

10. American Beauty (Is that cheating? Aside from being the name of a rose the film is suffused with rose imagery.)

11. The Rose Tatoo


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo
8. La Vie En Rose
9. Rose Red

10. American Beauty (Is that cheating? Aside from being the name of a rose the film is suffused with rose imagery.)

11. The Rose Tatoo
12. Rosewood


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Name a movie with Rose or Roses in the title

1. The War of the Roses
2. The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
3. Bread and Roses
4. The Name of the Rose
5. Black Rose of Harlem
6. The Rose (w/bette middler)
7. The Purple Rose of Cairo
8. La Vie En Rose
9. Rose Red
10. American Beauty (Is that cheating? Aside from being the name of a rose the film is suffused with rose imagery.)
11. The Rose Tatoo
12. Rosewood
13. The Little Rose
*
Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date *

1. View to a Kill


----------



## moore2me (Nov 26, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date 

1. View to a Kill

2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 26, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date 

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In) 
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 26, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date 

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In) 
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)

4. Pirates of the Carribbean


----------



## intraultra (Nov 27, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking

Not sure why that was the first one that came to my mind...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking

6. My big fat greek wedding


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls

8, The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls
8. The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)
9. Soul Men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls
8. The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)
9. Soul Men

10. Waiting


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Category:
Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls
8. The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)
9. Soul Men
10. Waiting

11. Romeo & Juliet (1969) 1st date movie ever. Got to 1st base and  :happy:!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Category: Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls
8. The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)
9. Soul Men
10. Waiting
11. Romeo & Juliet (1969) 1st date movie ever. Got to 1st base and!

12. Barbarella (1968) - That was the last one I can remember, it's been a long time for me.....


----------



## moore2me (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Category: Movies you saw on a date

1. View to a Kill
2. Death Wish (At a Drive-In)
3. Bram Stoker's Dracula (with gary oldman)
4. Pirates of the Carribbean
5. Thank You For Smoking
6. My big fat greek wedding
7. Kiss the Girls
8. The Secret Life of Bees (hubby and I love date/movie night!)
9. Soul Men
10. Waiting
11. Romeo & Juliet (1969) 1st date movie ever. Got to 1st base and!
12. Barbarella (1968) - That was the last one I can remember, it's been a long time for me.....

13. Romancing the Stone
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) *Name a movie you saw at a drive-in.* For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. *Death Wish* (This was my first date at a drive-in. As usual fate, had a cruel trick to play on me that night. The movie had run about 30 minutes or so and I started feeling really sick. I started having nausea, sweating, the car was spinning, I had to lay down in the seat and then started vomiting. My date was smart enough to open the car door and let my head hang out of the door so I wouldn't mess the car up. 

To make a long story short, I got worse, couldn't stop retching, and other lovely things, so he took me to the ER instead of going home. Turns out I had food poisoning. I know exactly where I got it from too, because later I found out that 85% of the people that ate lunch where I did, had food poisoning too. I recovered in a few days & my date (a really nice guy) took me back to the drive-in so we could watch the rest of the movie (and you know what else).


----------



## moore2me (Nov 28, 2008)

Please excuse my flying off on the tangent in the previous post. I had a flash back and could not regain control. I am better now.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)

2. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)

2. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
3. Purple Rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain

5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain

5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain

5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.

8. Bambi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.
8. Bambi

9. Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.
8. Bambi
9. Night of the Living Dead (1968)

10. (Double feature night) The Blob and the Tingler


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.
8. Bambi
9. Night of the Living Dead (1968)
10. (Double feature night) The Blob and the Tingler

11. Trog (1970)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.
8. Bambi
9. Night of the Living Dead (1968)
10. (Double feature night) The Blob and the Tingler

11. Trog (1970)
12. Now & Forever


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Next Challenge. (#2 above made me think of this one) Name a movie you saw at a drive-in. For those of you who are too young to have been to drive-in movies, you can name a movie that featured a drive-in in the movie as part of the plot.

1. Death Wish
2. The Exorcist (one of the all time best to see at a drive in)
3. Son of Flubber (funny sidenote about the Flubber that would not die - http://home.nycap.rr.com/useless/flubber/flubber.html)
4. Purple Rain
5. Rosemary's Baby (1968)
6. Chainsaw Massacre
7. E.T.
8. Bambi
9. Night of the Living Dead (1968)
10. (Double feature night) The Blob and the Tingler

11. Trog (1970)
12. Now & Forever
13. The Sixth Sense

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies
1. Seabiscuit


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies
1. Seabiscuit

2. Spider-Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules

7. Joyride


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride

8. Ride with the Devil


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
9. Seabiscuit


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 1, 2008)

Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
9. Seabiscuit

10. Deconstructing Harry


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 1, 2008)

Tobey Maguire movies

*1. Seabiscuit*
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
*9. Seabiscuit*
*9. The Ice Storm*
10. Deconstructing Harry

Seabiscuit was the first movie on the list, so I am changing #9 to The Ice Storm


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
9. The Ice Storm
10. Deconstructing Harry
11. Healer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
9. The Ice Storm
10. Deconstructing Harry
11. Healer
12. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tobey Maguire movies

1. Seabiscuit
2. Spider-Man
3. The Good German
4. Wonder Boys
5. Pleasantville
6. The Cider House Rules
7. Joyride
8. Ride with the Devil
9. The Ice Storm
10. Deconstructing Harry
11. Healer
12. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
13. A child's Cry for Help


*NEXT: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter

4. Carrie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie

5. Badlands (1973)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. JFK


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. JFK
10. The Long Walk Home


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. JFK
10. The Long Walk Home
11.Missing


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. JFK
10. The Long Walk Home
11. Missing
12. A Place for Annie


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Sissy Spacek

1. Four Christmases
2. In the Bedroom
3. Coal Miner's Daughter
4. Carrie
5. Badlands (1973)
6. An American haunting
7. The River
8. Crimes of the Heart
9. JFK
10. The Long Walk Home
11. Missing
12. A Place for Annie

13. North Country

-----------------------------------------------------------

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy


----------



## g-squared (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy


2. Jackass Number 2


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire

4. Gandhi


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited

6. Dunga Din


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar
9. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2008)

Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar
9. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

10. Water


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar
9. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
10. Water

11. The Jungle Book


----------



## Tyna (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar
9. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
10. Water

11. The Jungle Book
12. Bride & Prejudice.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies filmed totally or partly in India.

1. Elephant Boy
2. Jackass Number 2
3. Slumdog Millionaire
4. Gandhi
5. The Darjeeling Limited
6. Dunga Din
7. Namesake
8. Pinjar
9. Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
10. Water
11. The Jungle Book
12. Bride & Prejudice.
13. A Passage To India


NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion


----------



## Twilley (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)


----------



## Tyna (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Ed Wood (love love LOVE John Waters films, lol)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)

3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)

P.S. I spelled movie #6 wrong on the previous catgory about India. The correct spelling in *Gunga Din*. My bad. M2M


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)

4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights

7. Ed Wood


----------



## Twilley (Dec 3, 2008)

Why was the previous Ed Wood posting deleted?


----------



## intraultra (Dec 3, 2008)

Twilley said:


> Why was the previous Ed Wood posting deleted?


I'm sure it was just an accident as Tyna and moore2me only posted a few minutes apart. It's been added back in so all is well 


NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger
9. The Player


----------



## Twilley (Dec 4, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I'm sure it was just an accident as Tyna and moore2me only posted a few minutes apart. It's been added back in so all is well



Kk. Didn't mean to cause a ruckus, I <3 this thread...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2008)

Twilley said:


> Kk. Didn't mean to cause a ruckus, I <3 this thread...



"Can you describe the ruckus, sir?"


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2008)

Twilley said:


> Why was the previous Ed Wood posting deleted?





intraultra said:


> I'm sure it was just an accident as Tyna and moore2me only posted a few minutes apart. It's been added back in so all is well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1.Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger
9. The Player

10. Auto Focus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1. Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger
9. The Player
10. Auto Focus

11. The Aviator, which starred Leonardo DiCaprio as Howard Hughes, the movie was *Hells Angels*.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1. Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger
9. The Player
10. Auto Focus

11. The Aviator, which starred Leonardo DiCaprio as Howard Hughes, the movie was Hells Angels.
12. Adaptation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about Movies

1. Living in Oblivion
2. Cecil B. Demented (personal favorite)
3. Sunset Boulevard (another DIMMER fav)
4. Hearts of Darkness:A Filmmaker's Apocalypse
5. American Movie
6. Boogie Nights
7. Ed Wood
8. Bowfinger
9. The Player
10. Auto Focus
11. The Aviator, which starred Leonardo DiCaprio as Howard Hughes, the movie was Hells Angels.
12. Adaptation

13. Tropic Thunder 
********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers

3. Grumpier Old Men


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Grumpier Old Men ***I don't think Raquel Welch played in this movie ** ??? ???*
4. Kansas City Bomber


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Grumpier Old Men ***I don't think Raquel Welch played in this movie ** ??? ???*
4. Kansas City Bomber 
5. Legally Blonde (she played the dead husband's 1st wife)


i think 3 was sophia loren...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

*NEXT: Raquel Welch*

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber 
4. Legally Blonde 
5. Bluebeard


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT: Raquel Welch

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Raquel Welch

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Raquel Welch

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult

8. Mother, Jugs, and Speed


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Raquel Welch

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
8. Mother, Jugs, and Speed
9. Trouble in Paradise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
8. Mother, Jugs, and Speed
9. Trouble in Paradise

10. Myra Breckinridge (1970)


----------



## Davastav (Dec 5, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.
> 
> 1. One Million Years BC
> 2. The Three Musketeers
> ...



11. Fantastic Voyage


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that Raquel Welch starred in.

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
8. Mother, Jugs, and Speed
9. Trouble in Paradise
10. Myra Breckinridge (1970) 
11. Fantastic Voyage
12. The Four Musketeers


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 5, 2008)

1. One Million Years BC
2. The Three Musketeers
3. Kansas City Bomber
4. Legally Blonde
5. Bluebeard
6. Tortilla Soup
7. Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
8. Mother, Jugs, and Speed
9. Trouble in Paradise
10. Myra Breckinridge (1970)
11. Fantastic Voyage
12. The Four Musketeers
13. Chairman of the Board (1998)

*Next - Least likely person to play a role in a movie*

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma


----------



## moore2me (Dec 5, 2008)

Next - Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma

2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W

3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......


----------



## moore2me (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......

4. kd Lang as Rose (Kate Winslet's character) in Titanic


----------



## moore2me (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......
4. kd Lang as Rose (Kate Winslet's character) in Titanic

5. Benji as Simba in the Lion King

(I know I took two turns but, couldn't stop myself -and it was several hours between posts.)


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......
4. kd Lang as Rose (Kate Winslet's character) in Titanic
5. Benji as Simba in the Lion King

6. Rip Taylor as Harry Callahan in Dirty Harry


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......
4. kd Lang as Rose (Kate Winslet's character) in Titanic
5. Benji as Simba in the Lion King

6. Rip Taylor as Harry Callahan in Dirty Harry
7. Danny Devito as Mr. Smith in Mr&Mrs. Smith


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie

1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
3. Barack Obama as Ripley in Aliens......
4. kd Lang as Rose (Kate Winslet's character) in Titanic
5. Benji as Simba in the Lion King

6. Rip Taylor as Harry Callahan in Dirty Harry
7. Danny Devito as Mr. Smith in Mr&Mrs. Smith 

maybe i missed the point of this one...isn't it roles they actually played? alanis morissette did play god in dogma...

8. Steven Martin as the sadistic dentist in Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## moore2me (Dec 6, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie
> 
> 1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
> 2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
> ...



Bobbleheaddoll,

Perhaps you are right, but when I answered the challenge in the #2 spot, I had a completely different train of thought. I was going with someone who would not likely ever get the role in a certain movie. But, I see where the answers could go either way - someone who was a surprising choice in a role or someone who probably would never get a role.

9. Angelina Jolie as Grendel in Beowulf (now there's a stretch for you)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> Next Category; Least likely person to play a role in a movie
> 
> 1. Alanis Morissette as God in Dogma
> 2. Michael Moore as President Bush in W
> ...



9. Angelina Jolie as Grendel in Beowulf (now there's a stretch for you)[/QUOTE]



If no one has anything more to add to this category, can we change it?


----------



## moore2me (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm for that, Mariac. May I do the honors? How about the next challenge of naming movies dealing with *Revenge*?

1. She Devil


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

**Thank you M2M.... I like your new Avatar !! **

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire


----------



## Twilley (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds (also, there's another really good one, but I can't remember the name...it's western, Clint Eastwood, something about him avenging his brother, has a bit where he makes the town paint all of its buildings red, and paints over the welcome sign with "Welcome to Hell"...if anybody knows this one, tell me, it's bugging the crap outta me)


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 

4. High Plains Drifter



> (also, there's another really good one, but I can't remember the name...it's western, Clint Eastwood, something about him avenging his brother, has a bit where he makes the town paint all of its buildings red, and paints over the welcome sign with "Welcome to Hell"...if anybody knows this one, tell me, it's bugging the crap outta me)



That's what it was, only it wasn't his brother, I don't think. It was a pretty ambiguous thing, but I believe it was supposed to be that it was Clint who got killed, and he came back for revenge on the guys that killed him and on the townfolk who just stood by and did nothing.

Excellent movie, at any rate.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## moore2me (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption

6. Beowulf


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction

8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith


----------



## moore2me (Dec 8, 2008)

M2M.... I like your new Avatar !! ** Thank you Mariac.

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction
8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith

9. Troy


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds 
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction
8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith
9. Troy 
10. Lucky # Slevin


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction
8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith
9. Troy
10. Lucky # Slevin
11. Kill Bill


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction
8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith
9. Troy
10. Lucky # Slevin
11. Kill Bill

12. Gladiator


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies dealing with Revenge

1. She Devil
2. Man on Fire
3. Revenge of the Nerds
4. High Plains Drifter
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. Beowulf
7. Pulp Fiction
8. Star Wars, The Revenge of the Sith
9. Troy
10. Lucky # Slevin
11. Kill Bill
12. Gladiator
13. Death Wish


Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.
1. The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## moore2me (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.
1. The Poseidon Adventure

2. Ghost Ship


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws

6. The Perfect Storm


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair

9. Boat Trip


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair
9. Boat Trip

10. Apocalypse Now


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair
9. Boat Trip
10. Apocalypse Now

11. Cabin Boy


----------



## moore2me (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair
9. Boat Trip
10. Apocalypse Now
11. Cabin Boy

12. Captain Ron


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Movies that take place on a boat.

1. The Poseidon Adventure
2. Ghost Ship
3. Titanic
4. Any of the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' movies
5. Jaws
6. The Perfect Storm
7. White Squall
8. Love Affair
9. Boat Trip
10. Apocalypse Now
11. Cabin Boy

12. Captain Ron
13. Master and Commander ( The Far Side of The World )

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES
1. We Own The Night


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES
1. We Own The Night

*2. Walk The Line*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES
1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs

4. The Village


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village

5. Quills


----------



## george83 (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills

6. Parenthood


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For


ps......."Quills" is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For
8. Reservation Road


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For
8. Reservation Road

9. Gladiator (EPIC-I loved this film)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> NEXT: NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES
> 
> 1. We Own The Night
> 2. Walk The Line
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For
8. Reservation Road
9. Gladiator
10. Hotel Rwanda
11. Ladder 49


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 9, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For
8. Reservation Road
9. Gladiator
10. Hotel Rwanda
11. Ladder 49
12. 8mm


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT: JOAQUIN PHOENIX MOVIES

1. We Own The Night
2. Walk The Line
3. Signs
4. The Village
5. Quills
6. Parenthood
7. To Die For
8. Reservation Road
9. Gladiator
10. Hotel Rwanda
11. Ladder 49
12. 8mm
13. Walking the Dog


*NEXT: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax


----------



## Twilley (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat

6. Spiderman


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman
7. The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman 2
7. The Da Vinci Code

8. Coffe and Cigarrettes


It was Spiderman 2, not the first one that Molina was in; I fixed the list.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman 2
7. The Da Vinci Code
8. Coffe and Cigarrettes

9. Dudley Do-Right


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman 2
7. The Da Vinci Code
8. Coffe and Cigarrettes
9. Dudley Do-Right
10. Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Davastav (Dec 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina
> 
> 1. Nothing Like the Holidays
> 2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
> ...


11. Boogie Nights


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman 2
7. The Da Vinci Code
8. Coffe and Cigarrettes
9. Dudley Do-Right
10. Murder on the Orient Express 
11. Boogie Nights
12. The Little Traitor


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Alfred Molina

1. Nothing Like the Holidays
2. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
3. The Hoax
4. Species
5. Chocolat
6. Spiderman 2
7. The Da Vinci Code
8. Coffe and Cigarrettes
9. Dudley Do-Right
10. Murder on the Orient Express 
11. Boogie Nights
12. The Little Traitor
13. Frida


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

3. Con Air


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air

4. Fargo


----------



## Twilley (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )

8. The Wedding Singer


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi
> 
> 1. Interview
> 2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
> ...


9. Big Fish 

I effin LOVE this man! :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )
8. The Wedding Singer
9. Big Fish
10. Trees Lounge


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )
8. The Wedding Singer
9. Big Fish
10. Trees Lounge
11. Delirious


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )
8. The Wedding Singer
9. Big Fish
10. Trees Lounge
11. Delirious
12. Airheads


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Steve Buscemi

1. Interview
2. I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry
3. Con Air
4. Fargo
5. The Big Lebowski
6. Reservoir Dogs
7. Charlotte's Web ( Templeton the Rat )
8. The Wedding Singer
9. Big Fish
10. Trees Lounge
11. Delirious
12. Airheads
13. I Think I Love My Wife


*NEXT: Michael Clarke Duncan*

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Clarke Duncan

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Clarke Duncan

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Michael Clarke Duncan
> 
> 1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
> 2. The Green Mile
> 3. The Last Mimzy



4. The Scorpion King (Balthazar)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Michael Clarke Duncan

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City

6. Armageddon


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 12, 2008)

1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan


1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil
9. Talladega Nights


----------



## Twilley (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan


1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil
9. Talladega Nights
10. Planet of the Apes (remake)


----------



## george83 (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan


1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil
9. Talladega Nights
10. Planet of the Apes (remake)

11. The Whole 9 Yards


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan


1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil
9. Talladega Nights
10. Planet of the Apes (remake)
11. The Whole 9 Yards
12. The Island


----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Michael Clarke Duncan


1. Welcome Home, Roscoe Jenkins
2. The Green Mile
3. The Last Mimzy
4. The Scorpion King
5. Sin City
6. Armageddon
7. The Players Club
8. Daredevil
9. Talladega Nights
10. Planet of the Apes (remake)
11. The Whole 9 Yards
12. The Island

13. Brother Bear

--------------------------------------------------

Be right back with a challenge.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2008)

*Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game*
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd 
_____2. Hal 
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4. Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael 
_____5. Keyser Soze 
_____6. Tony Stark 
_____7. Mr. Orange 
_____8. Marsellus Wallace 
_____9. Tugg Speedman 
_____10. Franks and beans 
_____11. Theyre here. 
_____12. All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. 
_____13. Kid Shelleen 

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b. Poltergeist
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
f. The Shining
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. Reservoir Dogs
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. Theres Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n. The Godfather


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 13, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game*
> Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.
> 
> _____1. Elwood P Dowd
> ...



EXCELLENT challenge!

8 - k


----------



## moore2me (Dec 13, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> EXCELLENT challenge!
> 
> 8 - k



Thank you wrestlingguy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me 
Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd 
_____2. Hal 
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4. Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael 
_____5. Keyser Soze 
_____6. Tony Stark 
_____7. Mr. Orange 
*_____8. Marsellus Wallace *
_____9. Tugg Speedman 
_____10. Franks and beans 
*_____11. Theyre here. *
_____12. All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. 
_____13. Kid Shelleen 

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
*b. Poltergeist*
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
f. The Shining
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. Reservoir Dogs
j. Harvey
*k. Pulp Fiction*
l. Theres Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n. The Godfather
**********************************************************

By wrestlingguy 

8. K

*11. B*


----------



## george83 (Dec 13, 2008)

_____1. Elwood P Dowd
_____2. Hal
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4. Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael
_____5. Keyser Soze
_____6. Tony Stark
_____7. Mr. Orange
_____8. Marsellus Wallace
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. Franks and beans
_____11. They’re here.
_____12. All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b. Poltergeist
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
f. The Shining
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. Reservoir Dogs
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. There’s Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n. The Godfather
************************************************** ********


7 - I


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 13, 2008)

_____1. Elwood P Dowd
_____2. Hal
_____3. Henry Hill
__N___4. Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael
_____5. Keyser Soze
_____6. Tony Stark
__I___7. Mr. Orange
__K___8. Marsellus Wallace
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. Franks and beans
__B___11. Theyre here.
_____12. All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b. Poltergeist
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
f. The Shining
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. Reservoir Dogs
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. Theres Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n. The Godfather


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me 
Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd 
_____2. Hal 
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4. Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael 
_____5. Keyser Soze 
_____6. Tony Stark 
*_____7. Mr. Orange *
*_____8. Marsellus Wallace *
_____9. Tugg Speedman 
_____10. Franks and beans 
*_____11. They’re here. *
*_____12. All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. *
_____13. Kid Shelleen 

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
*b. Poltergeist*
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
*f. The Shining*
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. Reservoir Dogs
j. Harvey
*k. Pulp Fiction*
*l. There’s Something About Mary*
m. Goodfellas
n. The Godfather
************************************************** 

By wrestlingguy 

8. K
11. B
7. I 

*12. F*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me 
Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd 
_____2. Hal 
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4. 
_____5. Keyser Soze 
_____6. Tony Stark 
_____7. 
_____8. 
_____9. Tugg Speedman 
_____10. Franks and beans 
_____11. 
_____12. 
_____13. Kid Shelleen 

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b. 
c. 2001
d. The Usual Suspects
e. Iron Man
f. 
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i. 
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. Theres Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n. 
************************************************** 


8. K Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining


----------



## intraultra (Dec 13, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd
_____2. Hal
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6. Tony Stark
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. Franks and beans
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b.
c. 2001
d. 
e. Iron Man
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i.
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. There’s Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B They’re here. Poltergeist
7. I Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects

Everyone keeps changing the formatting of this! haha. So I simply used the one posted last


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 13, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd
_____2. Hal
_____3. Henry Hill
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6.
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. Franks and beans
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b.
c. 2001
d. 
e. 
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. The Quiet Man
i.
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. Theres Something About Mary
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

10 Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. Elwood P Dowd
_____2. Hal
_____3. 
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6.
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. 
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b.
c. 2001
d. 
e. 
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. 
i.
j. Harvey
k. Pulp Fiction
l. 
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man
10 Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary. 
3. Henry Hill = H. The Quiet Man


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. 
_____2. Hal
_____3. 
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6.
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. Tugg Speedman
_____10. 
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. Tropic Thunder
b.
c. 2001
d. 
e. 
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. 
i.
j. 
k. Pulp Fiction
l. 
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K - Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B - Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I - Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N - Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F - All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man
10. Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary. 
3. Henry Hill = H. The Quiet Man

*1. J - Elwood P Dowd, Harvey*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. 
_____2. Hal
_____3. 
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6.
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. 
_____10. 
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. 
b.
c. 2001
d. 
e. 
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. 
i.
j. 
k. Pulp Fiction
l. 
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K - Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B - Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I - Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N - Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F - All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man
10. Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary. 
3. Henry Hill = H. The Quiet Man
1. J - Elwood P Dowd, Harvey
9 Tugg Speedman = A. Tropic Thunder


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Challenge - Something Different - A Matching Game
Match the movie character(s) or phrase on the top list to the list on the bottom. Each person gets one pick per post, the last correct one (#13) wins.

_____1. 
_____2. 
_____3. 
_____4.
_____5. 
_____6.
_____7.
_____8.
_____9. 
_____10. 
_____11.
_____12.
_____13. Kid Shelleen

---------------------------------------------------

a. 
b.
c. 
d. 
e. 
f.
g. Cat Ballou
h. 
i.
j. 
k. 
l. 
m. Goodfellas
n.
**************************************************


8. K - Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B - Theyre here. Poltergeist
7. I - Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N - Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F - All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man
10. Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary. 
3. Henry Hill = H. The Quiet Man
1. J - Elwood P Dowd, Harvey
9. Tugg Speedman = A. Tropic Thunder

2. Hal - 2001


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 14, 2008)

8. K - Marsellus Wallace , Pulp Fiction
11. B - They’re here. Poltergeist
7. I - Mr. Orange , Reservoir Dogs
4. N - Kay, Vito, Fredo, Connie, Michael, The Godfather
12. F - All work and no play makes Jack a dull Boy. The Shining
5. D - Keyser Soze - The Usual Suspects
6. E - Tony Stark - Iron Man
10. Franks and Beans = L. Theres something about Mary.
3. Henry Hill = H. The Quiet Man
1. J - Elwood P Dowd, Harvey
9. Tugg Speedman = A. Tropic Thunder
2. Hal - 2001
13. G - Kid Shelleen, Cat Ballou


*Next - Movies with Abbott & Costello*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)

3. Jack And The Beanstalk [1952]


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

3.Abbot&Costello go to Mars.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars. 

5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion


----------



## moore2me (Dec 14, 2008)

Side Note: On the Matching Quiz there was only one wrong answer. *Henry Hill was the main character in Goodfellas*, played by Ray Liotta. There was no match for The Quiet Man. Thanks 'yall for playing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars. 
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion

6. Buck Privates


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars.
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion
6. Buck Privates
7. The Time of Their Lives

_______________


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

7. Hold that Ghost


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

radman said:


> 7. Hold that Ghost



Radman, please copy and paste the entire list from the post above you into a new post, and then add your selection. By doing this we can keep a running list of the current category. Thank you!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars.
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion
6. Buck Privates
7. The Time of Their Lives
8. Hold that Ghost 
9. Abbott and Costello Meet the Keystone Kops


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

1. whos on first 2. meets frankenstein 3. Jack and the beanstock4. go to mars 5. the foreign legion 6.Buck privates 7. the time of there lives 8. hold that ghost 9. meet the Keystone kops 10. in the navy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars.
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion
6. Buck Privates
7. The Time of Their Lives
8. Hold that Ghost 
9. Abbott and Costello Meet the Keystone Kops
10. In the Navy
11. Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars.
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion
6. Buck Privates
7. The Time of Their Lives
8. Hold that Ghost 
9. Abbott and Costello Meet the Keystone Kops
10. In the Navy
11. Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy

12. The Wistful Widow Of Wagon Gap


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Next Category - Movies with Abbott & Costello

1. Who's On First
2. Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein (loved that one!)
3. Jack And The Beanstalk
4. Abbot & Costello go to Mars.
5. Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion
6. Buck Privates
7. The Time of Their Lives
8. Hold that Ghost 
9. Abbott and Costello Meet the Keystone Kops
10. In the Navy
11. Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy
12. The Wistful Widow Of Wagon Gap
13. Lost in Alaska


*NEXT: Matthew Broderick 

1. Deck the Halls*


----------



## Paquito (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick 

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)


----------



## Davastav (Dec 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> NEXT: Matthew Broderick
> 
> 1. Deck the Halls
> 2. Stepford Wives (remake)


3. War Games


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Buehler's Day Off


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Buehler's Day Off
6. The Freshman


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues


----------



## Paquito (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers
9. The Tale of Despereaux


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers
9. The Tale of Despereaux

10. Glory


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers
9. The Tale of Despereaux
10. Glory
11. Lion King


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers
9. The Tale of Despereaux
10. Glory
11. Lion King

12. Godzilla


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Matthew Broderick

1. Deck the Halls
2. Stepford Wives (remake)
3. War Games
4. Election
5. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
6. The Freshman
7. Biloxi Blues
8. The Producers
9. The Tale of Despereaux
10. Glory
11. Lion King
12. Godzilla
13. Then She Found Me



*NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus

2. Misery


----------



## moore2me (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery

3. Dolores Claborne


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claborne
4. Love Liza


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claborne
4. Love Liza

5. The Waterboy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys

7. Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt
9. Failure To Launch


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt
9. Failure To Launch
10. Titanic


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt
9. Failure To Launch
10. Titanic
11.Dick Tracy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt
9. Failure To Launch
10. Titanic
11.Dick Tracy
12. P.S. I Love You


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2008)

NEXT: Kathy Bates

1. Fred Claus
2. Misery
3. Dolores Claiborne
4. Love Liza
5. The Waterboy
6. The Family That Preys
7. Fried Green Tomatoes
8. About Schmidt
9. Failure To Launch
10. Titanic
11.Dick Tracy
12. P.S. I Love You

13. Primary Colors

----------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts


----------



## george83 (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts

2. The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters

4. King Kong


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong

5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit


----------



## Twilley (Dec 17, 2008)

Send a message via Yahoo to PamelaLois

Default
Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins

7. It Came From Beneath the Sea


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins
7. It Came From Beneath the Sea

8. Clash of the Titans - God bless you Ray Harryhausen for your genius with stop motion and for sharing it with us.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins
7. It Came From Beneath the Sea
8. Clash of the Titans 
9. Mary Poppins


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins
7. It Came From Beneath the Sea
8. Clash of the Titans
9. Mary Poppins
10. Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins
7. It Came From Beneath the Sea
8. Clash of the Titans
9. Mary Poppins
10. Bedknobs and Broomsticks

11. Mysterious Island


----------



## moore2me (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.

1. Jason and the Argonauts
2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Ghost Busters
4. King Kong
5. Wallace & Gromit in the Curse of the Were-Rabbit
6. Gremlins
7. It Came From Beneath the Sea
8. Clash of the Titans
9. Mary Poppins
10. Bedknobs and Broomsticks
11. Mysterious Island

12. James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Davastav (Dec 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - Name a movie filmed using stop-motion photography either using the total cast of characters or partial scene in the the movie.
> 
> 1. Jason and the Argonauts
> 2. The Nightmare Before Christmas
> ...



13. The 7th Voyage of Sinbad

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played a more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 18, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine

4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 19, 2008)

Next Challenge: Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian

6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2008)

Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry

*7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXTCATEGORY; Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers

8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 19, 2008)

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers

8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)
9. The Nutty Professor- Eddie Murphy (Professor Klump, his mother, his father , his brother and his grandmother)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXTCATEGORY; Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers
8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)
9. The Nutty Professor- Eddie Murphy (Professor Klump, his mother, his father , his brother and his grandmother)
10. Mrs Doubtfire - Dustin Hoffman


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXTCATEGORY; Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers
8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)
9. The Nutty Professor- Eddie Murphy (Professor Klump, his mother, his father , his brother and his grandmother)
10. Mrs Doubtfire - Dustin Hoffman
11. Meet the Browns - Tyler Perry


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXTCATEGORY; Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers
8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)
9. The Nutty Professor- Eddie Murphy (Professor Klump, his mother, his father , his brother and his grandmother)
10. Mrs Doubtfire - Dustin Hoffman
11. Meet the Browns - Tyler Perry

12. Monty Python and the Holy Grail - Graham Chapman, Eric Idle, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, John Cleese, Terry Jones, Carol Cleveland, Neil Innes, Sandy Johnson, Romilly Squire


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXTCATEGORY; Name a movie where an actor played more than one role within the same film

1. Dr. Strangelove - Peter Sellers
2. Norbit - Eddie Murphy
3. Hairspray (1988) - Divine
4. Wild Wild West- Kevin Kline
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark - Vic Tablian
6. Madea's Family Reunion - Tyler Perry
7. Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery - Mike Myers
8. Peter Pan - Jason Isaacs (was the Father and Captain Hook)
9. The Nutty Professor- Eddie Murphy (Professor Klump, his mother, his father , his brother and his grandmother)
10. Mrs Doubtfire - Dustin Hoffman
11. Meet the Browns - Tyler Perry
12. Monty Python and the Holy Grail - Graham Chapman, Eric Idle, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, John Cleese, Terry Jones, Carol Cleveland, Neil Innes, Sandy Johnson, Romilly Squire
13. The Wizard of Oz - Frank Morgan (Professor Marvel / The Gatekeeper / The Carriage Driver / The Guard Who Cries / The Wizard of Oz)



*NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather*


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 19, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather 

2. Ironman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather 
2. Ironman

3. Duel


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman

3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws



-Uriel


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws

7. Schindler's List


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight

9. The Truman Show


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight
9. The Truman Show

10. 28 Days Later


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight
9. The Truman Show
10. 28 Days Later
11. Apocalypse Now


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight
9. The Truman Show
10. 28 Days Later
11. Apocalypse Now
12.Gladiator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Movies with no opening credits

1. The Godfather
2. Ironman
3. Duel
4. Citizen Kane
5. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
6. Jaws
7. Schindler's List
8. The Dark Knight
9. The Truman Show
10. 28 Days Later
11. Apocalypse Now
12. Gladiator

13. Lone Star 

********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs

3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks (2007) .... Freddie Wiseman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks (2007) .... Freddie Wiseman

5. Death Hunt - Sundog


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks (2007) .... Freddie Wiseman

5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed






-Uriel


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY; Carl Weathers Movies and the role he played.

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks (2007) .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks (2007) .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Movies starring Carl Weathers and the role he played

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs
9. Hurricane Smith .... Billy 'Hurricane' Smith


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Movies starring Carl Weathers and the role he played

1. Preditor - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs
9. Hurricane Smith .... Billy 'Hurricane' Smith

10. Semi Tough - Dreamer Tatum


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Movies starring Carl Weathers and the role he played

1. Predator - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs
9. Hurricane Smith .... Billy 'Hurricane' Smith
10. Semi Tough - Dreamer Tatum
11. Braker .... Lieutenant Harry Braker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Movies starring Carl Weathers and the role he played

1. Predator - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs
9. Hurricane Smith .... Billy 'Hurricane' Smith
10. Semi Tough - Dreamer Tatum
11. Braker .... Lieutenant Harry Braker

12. Force 10 From Navarone - Weaver


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Movies starring Carl Weathers and the role he played

1. Predator - Dillon
2. Happy Gilmore---Chubbs
3. The Sasquatch Gang - Dr. Artimus Snodgrass
4. The Comebacks .... Freddie Wiseman
5. Death Hunt - Sundog
6. Rocky I&II- Apollo Creed
7. Action Jackson - Action Jackson
8. Little Nicky - Chubbs
9. Hurricane Smith .... Billy 'Hurricane' Smith
10. Semi Tough - Dreamer Tatum
11. Braker .... Lieutenant Harry Braker
12. Force 10 From Navarone - Weaver
13. Dangerous Passion .... Kyle Western


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road

2. Titanic


----------



## moore2me (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic

3. Little Children


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children 

4. Quills


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children 
4. Quills


5. The holiday


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills


5. The holiday
6.Sense And Sensibility


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6.Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6.Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures (God, she was beautiful in that...)


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6.Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. Flushed Away


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6. Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. Flushed Away

10. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6. Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. Flushed Away
10. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
11. Hamlet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6. Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. Flushed Away
10. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
11. Hamlet

12. Romance and Cigarettes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kate Winslet

1. Revolutionary Road
2. Titanic
3. Little Children
4. Quills
5. The holiday
6. Sense And Sensibility
7. Finding Neverland 
8. Heavenly Creatures
9. Flushed Away
10. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
11. Hamlet
12. Romance and Cigarettes
13. War Game


*NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me*


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 24, 2008)

*NEXT: Kathleen Turner*

1. Marley & Me

2. Romancing the Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile

5. Body Heat


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat

6. Prizzi's Honor

My favorite movie starring K.T. 


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses

9. Serial Mom


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses

9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit

11. Undercover Blues


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
11. Undercover Blues
12. Serial Mom
__________________


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> NEXT: Kathleen Turner
> 
> 1. Marley & Me
> 2. Romancing the Stone
> ...


*
That is already listed on number 9!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
11. Undercover Blues
12. The Jewel of the Nile


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
11. Undercover Blues
12. The Jewel of the Nile

13. The Man With Two Brains

NEXT: Zombie Movies... 

1. Return of the Living Dead



-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
11. Undercover Blues
12. The Jewel of the Nile



*The Jewel of the Nile is listed twice, once in number 4 and in number 12! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Kathleen Turner

1. Marley & Me
2. Romancing the Stone
3. Peggy Sue Got Married
4. Jewel of the Nile
5. Body Heat
6. Prizzi's Honor
7. V.I. Warshawski
8. War of the Roses
9. Serial Mom
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit
11. Undercover Blues

*12. Crimes of Passion*

13. The Man With Two Brains

**********************************************************

Uriel's Offering

NEXT: Zombie Movies...* 

1. Return of the Living Dead

2. The Dominion Of The Dead


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT: Kathleen Turner
> 
> 1. Marley & Me
> 2. Romancing the Stone
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies... 

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary

5. Resident Evil


----------



## moore2me (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil

6. Fido - (This movie includes a rocking tune called "Keep a Lid on It".)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead
8. Shaun of the Dead


And just to head this off... 28 Days Later and 28 Weeks later are _not_ zombie movies; although they do indeed have zombie movie conventions, there are no actual zombies in the films.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead
8. Shaun of the Dead

9. White Zombie (One of my favorite Bela Lugosi movies.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead
8. Shaun of the Dead
9. White Zombie (One of my favorite Bela Lugosi movies.)

10. Book of the Dead


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead
8. Shaun of the Dead
9. White Zombie (One of my favorite Bela Lugosi movies.)
10. Book of the Dead

11. House of 1000 Corpses (2003) - This is a Rob Zombie movie. Mr. Zombie directed the movie, he also wrote the story, and he composed much of the music . So, there you have it, a real Zombie movie.


----------



## Fairia (Dec 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT: Zombie Movies...
> 
> 1. Return of the Living Dead
> 2. The Dominion Of The Dead
> ...



12. Day of the Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Zombie Movies...

1. Return of the Living Dead
2. The Dominion Of The Dead
3. Dawn of the Dead
4. Pet Semetary
5. Resident Evil
6. Fido
7. Night of the Living Dead
8. Shaun of the Dead
9. White Zombie (One of my favorite Bela Lugosi movies.)
10. Book of the Dead
11. House of 1000 Corpses 
12. Day of the Dead
13. Braindead


*NEXT: Anne Hathaway 

1. Bride Wars*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted (Which rules...)






-Uriel


----------



## george83 (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted

3. Get Smart


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc


----------



## moore2me (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc

6. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc

6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane

9. The Other Side of Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane
9. The Other Side of Heaven
10. Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane
9. The Other Side of Heaven
10. Nicholas Nickleby

11. Passengers


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane
9. The Other Side of Heaven
10. Nicholas Nickleby

11. Passengers
12. Hood Winked


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

NEXT: Anne Hathaway

1. Bride Wars
2. Ella Enchanted
3. Get Smart
4. The Princess Diaries
5. Havoc
6. Brokeback Mountain
7. The Devil Wears Prada
8. Becoming Jane
9. The Other Side of Heaven
10. Nicholas Nickleby
11. Passengers
12. Hood Winked
13. Passengers


NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 30, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women

4. The Wind and the Lion


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion

5. Rich And Famous


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous

6. Bite the Bullet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet

7. Oliver's Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars
9. Carnal Knowledge


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars
9. Carnal Knowledge
10. Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars
9. Carnal Knowledge
10. Sweet Home Alabama

11. Sex and the City: The Movie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars
9. Carnal Knowledge
10. Sweet Home Alabama

11. Sex and the City: The Movie

12. The In-Laws


----------



## moore2me (Jan 1, 2009)

NEXT: Candice Bergen

1. Miss Congeniality
2. Gandhi
3. The Women
4. The Wind and the Lion
5. Rich And Famous
6. Bite the Bullet
7. Oliver's Story
8. Bride Wars
9. Carnal Knowledge
10. Sweet Home Alabama
11. Sex and the City: The Movie
12. The In-Laws

13. The Group

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Next Challenge - High/Low.* Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!

2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold


----------



## Fairia (Jan 1, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.
> 
> 1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
> 2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
> ...



5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit) 

6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones


----------



## moore2me (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit) 
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.

8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.
8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy
9. Halle Berry - High/Monster's Ball - Low/Catwoman


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey--High/ A Time To Kill---LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor--LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.
8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy
9. Halle Berry - High/Monster's Ball - Low/Catwoman
10. Dustin Hoffman - High/Rain Man - Low/Ishtar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael
4. Matthew McConaughey - High/A Time To Kill - LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor - LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.
8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy
9. Halle Berry - High/Monster's Ball - Low/Catwoman
10. Dustin Hoffman - High/Rain Man - Low/Ishtar

11. Johnny Depp - HIGH/Pirates of the Caribbean - LOW/Private Resort


----------



## moore2me (Jan 3, 2009)

*Moore's Comment: Just a side note to say that it was very sad to read about the death of John Travolta's son, Jett 16, at their vacation home in the Bahamas recently. John and his wife Kelly Preston have our thoughts and prayers and sympathy in the untimely loss of their son.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
*3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael **
4. Matthew McConaughey - High/A Time To Kill - LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor - LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.
8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy
9. Halle Berry - High/Monster's Ball - Low/Catwoman
10. Dustin Hoffman - High/Rain Man - Low/Ishtar
11. Johnny Depp - HIGH/Pirates of the Caribbean - LOW/Private Resort

12. Charlize Theron - HIGH/Monster - Low/Aeon Flux


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Next Challenge - High/Low. Tell a movie star that whose career has hit a high point in movies and a low point in movies (in your opinion). Name the movies too.

1. Joan Crawford - High was Mildred Pierce, Low was Beserk!
2. Nicholas Cage - HIGH/Ghost Rider -- LOW/The Wicker Man
3. John Travolta- HIGH/Pulp Fiction -- LOW/Michael *
4. Matthew McConaughey - High/A Time To Kill - LOW/ Fool's Gold
5. Eddie Murphy - HIGH/Beverly Hills Cop, The Nutty Professor - LOW/Any film involving make up suits (i.e. Norbit)
6. John Goodman - HIGH/Born Yesterday - LOW/The Flintstones
7. William Dafoe - High/Last Temptation of Christ - Low/Spiderman 2 - the Green Goblin.
8. Jim Carrey - High/The Cable Guy - Low/Earth Girls Are Easy
9. Halle Berry - High/Monster's Ball - Low/Catwoman
10. Dustin Hoffman - High/Rain Man - Low/Ishtar
11. Johnny Depp - HIGH/Pirates of the Caribbean - LOW/Private Resort

12. Charlize Theron - HIGH/Monster - Low/Aeon Flux

13. Bill Murray - HIGH/Stripes - LOW/Groundhog Day

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a man dressed up like a woman or a woman dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey

2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten

3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad

4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine (this is a film that is close to my heart even though its quite bad as it was when I first saw it many years ago that I discovered what I was)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson

7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne


----------



## bexy (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton

9. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton
9. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria

10. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans/Marcus Copeland - Marlon Wayans/Kevin Copeland


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton
9. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria
10. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans/Marcus Copeland - Marlon Wayans/Kevin Copeland

11. Ed Wood - Johnny Depp/Ed Wood


----------



## electra99 (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton
9. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria
10. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans/Marcus Copeland - Marlon Wayans/Kevin Copeland
11. Ed Wood - Johnny Depp/Ed Wood

12. Boys Don't Cry -Hilary Swank/Brandon Teena


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where men dressed up like women or women dressed up as a man and the character that they played in the leading role.

1. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman/Michael Dorsey
2. Breakfast On Plutio - Cillian Murphy/Kitten
3. Hairspray - John Travolta/Edna Turnblad
4. Just Like a Woman - Adrian Pasdar/Gerald Tilson / Geraldine
5. Mrs. Doubtfire - Robin Williams (Daniel Hillard / Mrs. Euphegenia Doubtfire)
6. To Wong Foo, thanks for everything, Julie Newmar - Welsey Snipes/Noxeema Jackson
7. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemmon, Jerry/Daphne
8. St Trinian's (2007 remake) - Rupert Everett/Camilla Fritton
9. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews - Victor/Victoria
10. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans/Marcus Copeland - Marlon Wayans/Kevin Copeland
11. Ed Wood - Johnny Depp/Ed Wood
12. Boys Don't Cry -Hilary Swank/Brandon Teena

13. Kinky Boots - Chiwetel Ejiofor/Lola

Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Davastav (Jan 5, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician
> 
> 1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
> 2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash)


3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey


----------



## moore2me (Jan 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 
Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
*2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) **
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey

4. The Rose - Bette Midler

** In Walk the Line, the main character, Johnny Cash is played by Joaquin Phoenix. Mr. Phoenix is more famous for being an actor. Prior to this movie he was in Gladiator, Signs, Ladder 49 and Hotel Rwanda. It has been rumored he wants to become a professional singer, but not so far.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler

_* In Walk the Line, the main character, Johnny Cash is played by Joaquin Phoenix. Mr. Phoenix is more famous for being an actor. Prior to this movie he was in Gladiator, Signs, Ladder 49 and Hotel Rwanda. It has been rumored he wants to become a professional singer, but not so far._

5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez

6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra
9. Coal Miner's Daugher - Sissy Spacek (Loretta Lynn)


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra
9. Coal Miner's Daugher - Sissy Spacek (Loretta Lynn)

10. Mermaids - Cher/Rachel Flax


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra
9. Coal Miner's Daugher - Sissy Spacek (Loretta Lynn)
10. Mermaids - Cher/Rachel Flax

11. Dreamgirls - Beyonce/Deena Jones ...


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra
9. Coal Miner's Daugher - Sissy Spacek (Loretta Lynn)
10. Mermaids - Cher/Rachel Flax
11. Dreamgirls - Beyonce/Deena Jones ...

12. Buster - Phil Collins/Buster


----------



## Twilley (Jan 6, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician

1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
3. Glitter - Billie Frank/Mariah Carey
4. The Rose - Bette Midler
5. Monster In Laws - Charlotte 'Charlie' Cantilini /Jennifer Lopez
6. Labyrinth - Jareth the Goblin King/David Bowie
7. Ray - Jamie Fox (Ray Charles)
8. Oceans 11 - Frank Sinatra
9. Coal Miner's Daugher - Sissy Spacek (Loretta Lynn)
10. Mermaids - Cher/Rachel Flax
11. Dreamgirls - Beyonce/Deena Jones ...

12. Buster - Phil Collins/Buster
13. Walk Hard- Jack White/ Elvis


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 6, 2009)

Twilley said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies where a main character is played by someone usually more famous for being a singer or musician
> 
> 1. Crossroads - Lucy Wagner/Britney Spears
> 2. Walk the Line - Joaquin Phoenix (Johnny Cash) *
> ...



Don't you get to suggest the new category?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

**I will suggest a new category to get this moving again.


*NEXT: Al Pacino movies*
1. Righteous Kill


----------



## Davastav (Jan 6, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> **I will suggest a new category to get this moving again.
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Al Pacino movies*
> 1. Righteous Kill


2. Scent of a Woman


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies
1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## mango (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen

*6, Scarface*


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate


----------



## None (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate

8. Serpico


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate
8. Serpico

9. Insomnia


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

NEXT: Al Pacino movies

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate
8. Serpico
9. Insomnia
10. Any Given Sunday


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate
8. Serpico
9. Insomnia
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Carlito's way


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate
8. Serpico
9. Insomnia
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Carlito's way
12. Frankie and Johnny


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Righteous Kill
2. Scent of a Woman
3. Dog Day Afternoon
4. 88 Minutes
5. Ocean's Thirteen
6. Scarface
7. Devil's Advocate
8. Serpico
9. Insomnia
10. Any Given Sunday
11. Carlito's way
12. Frankie and Johnny
__________________

13. Donny Brasco


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> 1. Righteous Kill
> 2. Scent of a Woman
> 3. Dog Day Afternoon
> 4. 88 Minutes
> ...



Tyrael.... you can pick a new category for the next round


----------



## Davastav (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## None (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands 
2. Dead man.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol i missed that part ahh well...

1. Edward Scissorhands 
2. Dead man
3. Pirates of the carribean


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time

7. Chocolat


----------



## electra99 (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time
7. Chocolat

8. Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Davastav (Jan 7, 2009)

electra99 said:


> New category: Johnny Depp movies:
> 
> 1. Edward Scissorhands.
> 2. Dead man.
> ...


9. What's eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## None (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time
7. Chocolat
8. Sleepy Hollow
9. What's eating Gilbert Grape

10. Ed Wood


----------



## Tyna (Jan 7, 2009)

None said:


> New category: Johnny Depp movies:
> 
> 1. Edward Scissorhands.
> 2. Dead man.
> ...



11. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 7, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time
7. Chocolat
8. Sleepy Hollow
9. What's eating Gilbert Grape
10. Ed Wood
11. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street

12. Benny & Joon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: Johnny Depp movies:

1. Edward Scissorhands.
2. Dead man.
3. Pirates of the carribean
4. Cry Baby
5. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
6. Nick of Time
7. Chocolat
8. Sleepy Hollow
9. What's eating Gilbert Grape
10. Ed Wood
11. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
12. Benny & Joon

13. Secret Window

********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella Deville


----------



## Davastav (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski

Note Cruela Deville was played by Glenn Close not Meryl


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan


----------



## None (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Meryl Streep Movies and the part she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine

6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth
9. The Devil Wears Prada - Miranda Priestley


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth
9. The Devil Wears Prada - Miranda Priestley
10. The Bridges of Madison County - Francesca Johnson


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth
9. The Devil Wears Prada - Miranda Priestley
10. The Bridges of Madison County - Francesca Johnson
11. The Hours - Clarissa Vaughan


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth
9. The Devil Wears Prada - Miranda Priestley
10. The Bridges of Madison County - Francesca Johnson
11. The Hours - Clarissa Vaughan
12. Adaptation - Susan Orlean


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT: Meryl Streep and name of character she played

1. Sophies Choice - Sophie Zawistowski
2. Out Of Africa----Karen Blixen
3. Mamma Mia! - Donna Sheridan
4. Rendition - Corrine Whitman
5. A Series Of Unfortunate Events - Aunt Josephine
6. The Manchurian Candidate - Senator Eleanor Shaw
7. Death Becomes Her - Madeline Ashton
8. Lions for Lambs - Janine Roth
9. The Devil Wears Prada - Miranda Priestley
10. The Bridges of Madison County - Francesca Johnson
11. The Hours - Clarissa Vaughan
12. Adaptation - Susan Orlean
13. Kramer vs. Kramer - Joanna Kramer

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible  )
1. Air Force One


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )
1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games


----------



## Davastav (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )
1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )
1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark

5. Star Wars


----------



## mango (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars

*6. American Graffiti*


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner


----------



## mclintock45 (Jan 9, 2009)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> 5. That thing you do



"The Dirty Dozen"
"Twelve Angry Men"


Hey Scrumptious_ Voluptuous, you're right it's got to be the happy hour somewhere in the world.... Cheers!


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner

7. The Fugitive


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights


Fugitive was already used Baby!!!!!!


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

God I'm so daft lol

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights

8. Sabrina (1995)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights
8. Sabrina (1995)
9. Witness


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights
8. Sabrina (1995)
9. Witness

10. K19: The Widowmaker


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights
8. Sabrina (1995)
9. Witness
10. K19: The Widowmaker
11. What Lies Beneath


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights
8. Sabrina (1995)
9. Witness
10. K19: The Widowmaker
11. What Lies Beneath

12. The Devil's Own


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Next: Harrison Ford Movies (aim to avoid sequels if possible )

1. Air Force One
2. Patriot Games
3. The Fugitive
4. Raiders Of The Lost Ark
5. Star Wars
6. Blade runner
7. Six Days, Seven Nights
8. Sabrina (1995)
9. Witness
10. K19: The Widowmaker
11. What Lies Beneath
12. The Devil's Own
13. Hollywood Homicide

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt

2. Divorcing Jack


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt

2. Divorcing Jack


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4.Mickeybo & Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4.Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father


----------



## Davastav (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4.Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4.Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday

8. Peacefire


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Davastav said:


> Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland
> 
> 1. The Mighty Celt
> 2. Divorcing Jack
> ...



The quiet man is based in the south of Ireland .


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday
8. Peacefire
9. Some Mother's Son


----------



## moore2me (Jan 10, 2009)

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday
8. Peacefire
9. Some Mother's Son

10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley


Just me thinking out load here, but does anyone else feel like they're wrestling against a Pro-Tag Team when Bexy & George are both playing this game at the same time? (M2M thinks this is sweet that they are working together so well tho.) 

View attachment 51coCEJ261L__SL500_AA240_.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday
8. Peacefire
9. Some Mother's Son
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. Hidden Agenda


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

moore2me said:


> 1. The Mighty Celt
> 2. Divorcing Jack
> 3. Hunger
> 4. Mickeybo & Me
> ...



Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages. Dimensions Magazine proudly brings to you its tag team champions of the movie watchers bakers dozen thread! The Sexy Bexy! The Nancy Boy George!

LOL.

You shall never beat us mwahahahaha


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday
8. Peacefire
9. Some Mother's Son
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. Hidden Agenda
12. The Boxer


George got me addicted to this game, you can blame him for the tag team lol!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Next topic - Films set in Northern Ireland

1. The Mighty Celt
2. Divorcing Jack
3. Hunger
4. Mickeybo & Me
5. In the Name of the Father
6. The Quiet Man
7. Bloody Sunday
8. Peacefire
9. Some Mother's Son
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. Hidden Agenda
12. The Boxer

13. The Devil's Own

**********************************************************

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance


----------



## Twilley (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient

3. About Schmidt - Schmidt


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Twilley said:


> Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played
> 
> 1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
> 2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient


*That was Bill Murray, not Jack Nicholson!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

( I took Little Shop of Horrors out because that was Bill Murray as the dental patient and NOT Jack Nicholson.)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. About Schmidt - Schmidt
3. Batman - The Joker


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played
> 
> ( I took Little Shop of Horrors out because that was Bill Murray as the dental patient and NOT Jack Nicholson.)
> 
> ...



Jack Nicholson was in the 1968 original Bill Murrey was in the remake, I know as I have them both on DVD!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played

*WHATEVER....*

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next Category; Jack Nicholson Movies and the part that he played


1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello


----------



## None (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello

6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne


----------



## moore2me (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm telling you. This Nancy Boy George and Sexy Bexy are tough to beat!
I need to see if Hulk Hogan or the Undertaker will team up with me. We might stand a chance against the dynamic duo from Ireland. 

(And I too have a copy of Little Shop of Horrors with Jack Nicholson. It is in Black and White.)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Witches of Eastwick - Darryl (a Demon)


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne 

*9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst*


----------



## None (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne
9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst

10. Easy Rider - George Hanson


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I'm telling you. This Nancy Boy George and Sexy Bexy are tough to beat!
> I need to see if Hulk Hogan or the Undertaker will team up with me. We might stand a chance against the dynamic duo from Ireland.
> 
> (And I too have a copy of Little Shop of Horrors with Jack Nicholson. It is in Black and White.)
> ...



LOL well you do need help from Hogan and the undertaker as not only did i beat you to the witches of eastwick we are on no 10 at the mo your only on 5, your miles behind .


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne
9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst
10. Prizzi's Honor - Charley Partanna


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne
9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst
10. Prizzi's Honor - Charley Partanna
11. Wolf - Will Randall


----------



## Davastav (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne
9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst
10. Prizzi's Honor - Charley Partanna
11. Wolf - Will Randall
12. Hoffa - James R. Hoffa


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

1. The Shining - Jack Torrance
2. Little Shop of Horrors (original)- The Patient
3. About Schmidt - Schmidt
4. Batman - The Joker
5. The Departed - Frank Costello
6. The Last Detail - Billy 'Bad Ass' Buddusky
7. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - R.P. McMurphy
8. The Witches of Eastwick - Daryl Van Horne
9. Carnal Knowledge - Jonathan Fuerst
10. Prizzi's Honor - Charley Partanna
11. Wolf - Will Randall
12. Hoffa - James R. Hoffa
13. As Good As It Gets - Melvin Udall


*NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry

3. The Eiger Sanction


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction

4. Million Dollar Baby


----------



## moore2me (Jan 11, 2009)

george83 said:


> LOL well you do need help from Hogan and the undertaker as not only did i beat you to the witches of eastwick we are on no 10 at the mo your only on 5, your miles behind .



Dear Nancy Boy George, 

But there are two of you and one of me. So if you divide 10 by 2 you get, uh . . . .wait a minute, I need my calculator. . . . . .3. . . . . . . no . . 5!

So, technically, we're even, right? 

And as far as the Witches of Eastwick, you guys beat me because my modum runs at a blazing 37 kbs - how about them apples? It's like driving a chariot pulled by turtles.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
6. Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Davastav (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
7. Paint Your Wagon
8. Play Misty for Me


Wizard of Oz: "_As for you, my galvanized friend, you want a heart. You don't know how lucky you are not to have one. Hearts will never be practical until they can be made unbreakable_."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
7. Paint Your Wagon
8. Play Misty for Me

9. The Good The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## moore2me (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
7. Paint Your Wagon
8. Play Misty for Me
9. The Good The Bad And The Ugly

10. Letters From Iowa Jima - Eastwood Directed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
7. Paint Your Wagon
8. Play Misty for Me
9. The Good The Bad And The Ugly
10. Letters From Iowa Jima - Eastwood Directed

11. Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Clint Eastwood

1. Gran Torino
2. Dirty Harry
3. The Eiger Sanction
4. Million Dollar Baby
5. Every Which Way But Loose
6. Two Mules For Sister Sarah
7. Paint Your Wagon
8. Play Misty for Me
9. The Good The Bad And The Ugly
10. Letters From Iowa Jima - Eastwood Directed
11. Outlaw Josey Wales
12. Space Cowboys


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> NEXT: Clint Eastwood
> 
> 1. Gran Torino
> 2. Dirty Harry
> ...



13. Unforgiven


NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard

3. Captain Blood


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard

3. Captain Blood

4. Hook


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard

3. Captain Blood

4. Hook

5. Cutthroat Island


----------



## Davastav (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard

3. Captain Blood

4. Hook

5. Cutthroat Island

6. The Black Swan


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".


1. Muppet Treasure Island

2. Yellowbeard

3. Captain Blood

4. Hook

5. Cutthroat Island

6. The Black Swan

7. Treasure Island


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. The Goonies


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. Treasure Island
8. The Goonies
9. Peter Pan


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. Treasure Island
8. The Goonies
9. Peter Pan
10. Six Days Seven Nights


----------



## moore2me (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. Treasure Island
8. The Goonies
9. Peter Pan

10. Stardust


----------



## mclintock45 (Jan 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.
> 
> The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".
> 
> ...





Pirate movies continued:

1: Captain Kidd
2: The Bucanneer
3: The Sea Hawk ( Great flick Errol Flynn)( scenes from Captain Blood in it )
4: Captain Hatatio Hornblower
5: Against all flags (Another great Errol Flynn movie)

that's it for me

Mc


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

mclintock45 said:


> Pirate movies continued:
> 
> 1: Captain Kidd
> 2: The Bucanneer
> ...



Mclintock... the game is played by adding only one movie to the list at a time. The person who then completes the category at #13, then gets to pick the next category.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. Treasure Island
8. The Goonies
9. Peter Pan
10. Stardust
11. Captain Kidd
12. Against All Flags


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Pirate movies.

The catch: The title cannot contain the word "pirate".

1. Muppet Treasure Island
2. Yellowbeard
3. Captain Blood
4. Hook
5. Cutthroat Island
6. The Black Swan
7. Treasure Island
8. The Goonies
9. Peter Pan
10. Stardust
11. Captain Kidd
12. Against All Flags

13. Shipwrecked

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft


----------



## Davastav (Jan 12, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 12, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible

4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)

5. The Witches


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches 

6. The Blair Witch Project


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches 
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches 
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus

8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe


----------



## george83 (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe

9. Teen Witch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe
9. Teen Witch

10. Witchcraft III


----------



## moore2me (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe
9. Teen Witch
10. Witchcraft III

11. Halloweentown


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe
9. Teen Witch
10. Witchcraft III
11. Halloweentown
12. Mathilda


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Category: Movies with the main theme of witches/witchcraft.

1. The Craft
2. The Witches of Eastwick
3. The Crucible
4. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone (and all the sequels)
5. The Witches
6. The Blair Witch Project
7. Hocus Pocus
8. The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe
9. Teen Witch
10. Witchcraft III
11. Halloweentown
12. Mathilda

13. The Wizard of Oz

*Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians*

1. Amadeus


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile


----------



## electra99 (Jan 13, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus 
2. 8mile 

3. Walk the Line


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

electra99 said:


> Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians
> 
> 1. Amadeus
> 2. 8mile
> ...



Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus 
2. 8mile 

3. Walk the Line

4. Wagner (Ok, a mini-series, starring Richard Burton)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus 
2. 8mile 
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray

6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

ext Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story

7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)

8. Backbeat


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)
8. Backbeat

9. Great Balls Of Fire


----------



## Davastav (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)
8. Backbeat
9. Great Balls Of Fire
10 Immortal Beloved


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)
8. Backbeat
9. Great Balls Of Fire
10 Immortal Beloved
11. Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)
8. Backbeat
9. Great Balls Of Fire
10 Immortal Beloved
11. Coal Miner's Daughter
12. La Bamba


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Biopics about Musicians

1. Amadeus
2. 8mile
3. Walk the Line
4. Wagner
5. Ray
6. What's Love Got To Do With It?; The Tina Turner Story
7. I'm Not There (Bob Dylan)
8. Backbeat
9. Great Balls Of Fire
10 Immortal Beloved
11. Coal Miner's Daughter
12. La Bamba
13. The Night We Called It a Day 


*NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff

3. Sea Bisquit


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List

5. Pearl Harbor


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker

7. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## george83 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind

8. The Longest Day


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Goodfellas


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Zodiac


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Zodiac
10. October Sky


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Zodiac
10. October Sky
11. Donnie Brasco


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Zodiac
10. October Sky
11. Donnie Brasco

12. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Movies based on Fact

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Zodiac
10. October Sky
11. Donnie Brasco
12. Catch Me If You Can

13. The Last Emperor

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking


----------



## Davastav (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 14, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

qwertyman173 said:


> NEXT: Movies based on Fact
> 
> 1. The World's Fastest Indian
> 2. The Right Stuff
> ...





bexylicious said:


> NEXT: Movies based on Fact
> 
> 1. The World's Fastest Indian
> 2. The Right Stuff
> ...




qwertyman173's post was skipped and should have been #9, which would have made BEXY's post #13. 

1. The World's Fastest Indian
2. The Right Stuff
3. Sea Bisquit
4. Schindler's List
5. Pearl Harbor
6. The Miracle Worker
7. A Beautiful Mind
8. The Longest Day
9. Goodfellas
10. Zodiac
11. October Sky
12. Donnie Brasco
13. Catch Me If You Can


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 15, 2009)

all's fair, Bexy should pick a category


----------



## george83 (Jan 15, 2009)

bexy and I think we should continue with moore2me's topic.

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker

4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments

5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED_(Tom Kovak/race car driver)_ - (Star Trek III _The search for Spock_)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments

5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator

7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost

8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me


----------



## Davastav (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost

8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me
9. Patrick Stewart - Stat Trek Next Generation as Picard - X-Men


----------



## electra99 (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost
8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me
9. Patrick Stewart - Stat Trek Next Generation as Picard - X-Men

10. Brent Spiner-(Data of ST:TNG)-Introducing Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost
8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me
9. Patrick Stewart - Stat Trek Next Generation as Picard - X-Men
10. Brent Spiner-(Data of ST:TNG)-Introducing Dorothy Dandridge

11. Malcolm MacDowell - (Probably one of the most hated men in the universe - The man who killed Captain Kirk) ----Clockwork Orange


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost
8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me
9. Patrick Stewart - Stat Trek Next Generation as Picard - X-Men
10. Brent Spiner-(Data of ST:TNG)-Introducing Dorothy Dandridge
11. Malcolm MacDowell - (Probably one of the most hated men in the universe - The man who killed Captain Kirk) ----Clockwork Orange

12. Nichelle Nichols/Uhura - Snow Dogs _*(Foster Mother)*_


----------



## moore2me (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Richardo Montalban passed away today. One of his greatest roles was Khan in Star Trek. In his honor, list some other major actor/actresses who have appeared in Star Trek (or any of the spin-offs) along with another production that they have been in.

1. Kirstie Alley - Look Who's Talking (Star Trek II)
2. Christopher Plummer - The Sound of Music (Star Trek VI)
3. William Shatner - T.J. Hooker
4. Colm Meaney - The Commitments
5. Leonard Nimoy - BAFFLED(Tom Kovak/race car driver) - (Star Trek III The search for Spock)
6. Paul Winfield- Star Trek ll The Wrath of Khan----- Terminator
7. Whoopi Goldberg - Guinan (ST:TNG) - Ghost
8. Will Wheaton - Star Trek Next Generation as Wesley Crusher - Stand By Me
9. Patrick Stewart - Stat Trek Next Generation as Picard - X-Men
10. Brent Spiner-(Data of ST:TNG)-Introducing Dorothy Dandridge
11. Malcolm MacDowell - (Probably one of the most hated men in the universe - The man who killed Captain Kirk) ----Clockwork Orange
12. Nichelle Nichols/Uhura - Snow Dogs (Foster Mother)

13. Ashley Judd - was in Star Trek - the Next Generation for 2 episodes in '91, she played Ensign Lefler - she also appeared in the very strange movie - Bug.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.

1. How The West Was Won


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.

1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3.Pride and Prejudice (2005) :wubu:


----------



## george83 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005) 
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music

7. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 16, 2009)

ext Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild
9. Far and Away


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild
9. Far and Away
10. Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## moore2me (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild
9. Far and Away
10. Seven Years in Tibet

11. The Murder of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild
9. Far and Away
10. Seven Years in Tibet
11. The Murder of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
12. Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge - Andrew Wyeth, one of America's greatest painters has died at age 91. He was famous for his landscapes (among other things). List some movies that also had spectacular landscapes, either real or artificially created.


1. How The West Was Won
2. Rescue Dawn
3. Pride and Prejudice (2005)
4. The Quiet Man (beautiful irish countryside)
5. Waking Ned Devine (ditto)
6. The Sound Of Music
7. Brokeback Mountain
8. Into The Wild
9. Far and Away
10. Seven Years in Tibet
11. The Murder of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
12. Anne of Green Gables

13. Lord of the Rings (all three)


Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray


----------



## moore2me (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray

3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused

5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)

6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show

7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show

7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)

9. Conan the Barbarian (Basil Poledouris was a truly remarkable composer)


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks


1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)
9. Conan the Barbarian (Basil Poledouris was a truly remarkable composer)
10. Mamma Mia


----------



## moore2me (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks

1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)

9. Conan the Barbarian (Basil Poledouris was a truly remarkable composer)*

*Moore's Comments - I have seen this movie at least three times and I have never considered the soundtrack. I will have to take another, closer look at it.

10. Fantasia - No lyrics, but magnificent music and really nifty pictures.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks

1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)
9. Conan the Barbarian (Basil Poledouris was a truly remarkable composer)
10. Mamma Mia
11. Fantasia - No lyrics, but magnificent music and really nifty pictures.
12. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: Incredible soundtracks

1. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
2. Hairspray
3. West Side Story . . ."When you're a Jet, you're a jet all the way . . ."
4. Dazed and Confused
5. The Sound Of Music (Climb Every Mountain)
6. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Grease (You're The One That I Want)
8. The Big Easy ( love Cajun music and Zydeco)
9. Conan the Barbarian (Basil Poledouris was a truly remarkable composer)
10. Mamma Mia
11. Fantasia - No lyrics, but magnificent music and really nifty pictures.
12. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
13. Dirty Dancing



*NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> *Moore's Comments - I have seen this movie at least three times and I have never considered the soundtrack. I will have to take another, closer look at it.



The music really makes the movie, I think. It supplements everything else, although it isn't always noted; I have the soundtrack, downloaded it, and it's pretty awesome on its own without the accompanying visuals or context. When it's in the movie, it's absolutely outstanding.


NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed


Pop quiz, hotshot!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed

3. Easy Rider


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider

*4. Apocalypse Now!*


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!

5. Blue Velvet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet

6. True Romance


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol

8. Waterworld


----------



## Twilley (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol
8. Waterworld
9. Flashback


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 18, 2009)

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol
8. Waterworld
9. Flashback
10. Super Mario Bros. The Movie


----------



## electra99 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol
8. Waterworld
9. Flashback
10. Super Mario Bros. The Movie

11.EdTV


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol
8. Waterworld
9. Flashback
10. Super Mario Bros. The Movie
11.EdTV
12. Meet The Deedles


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: Dennis Hopper

1. Swing Vote
2. Speed
3. Easy Rider
4. Apocalypse Now!
5. Blue Velvet
6. True Romance
7. an American Carol
8. Waterworld
9. Flashback
10. Super Mario Bros. The Movie
11.EdTV
12. Meet The Deedles
13. The Crow: Wicked Prayer

Next...

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. Metallica - The Darwin Awards


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. Metallica - The Darwin Awards

2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner

3. Singles - Alice In Chains


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains

4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla

5. Tremors - Reba McEntire


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Mermaids - Cher


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.
> 
> 1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
> 2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
> ...



This would be a starring role not a cameo as Cher is in the lead role. A cameo would be when a band or singer appears in a movie for just a few scenes or even moments, either as themselves or as a small character. 
So if it's ok I will take that one out? Hope you don't mind 

6. Idle Hands - The Offspring


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring 

7. Doctor Who - David Bowie


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie

8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie
8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup
9. Blues Brothers - James Brown (and others)


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie
8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup
9. Blues Brothers - James Brown (and others)
10. The Wedding Singer - Billy Idol


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie
8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup
9. Blues Brothers - James Brown (and others)
10. The Wedding Singer - Billy Idol
11. Wayne's World 2 - Aerosmith


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie
8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup
9. Blues Brothers - James Brown (and others)
10. The Wedding Singer - Billy Idol
11. Wayne's World 2 - Aerosmith

12. Little Nicky - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies that feature a band or singer in a cameo role.

1. The Darwin Awards - Metallica
2. Tommy - Elton John, Eric Clapton, Keith Moon, Pete Townsend, Tina Turner
3. Singles - Alice In Chains
4. The Prestige - David Bowie as Nikolai Tesla
5. Tremors - Reba McEntire
6. Idle Hands - The Offspring
7. Doctor Who - David Bowie
8. Crossroads - Bowling For Soup
9. Blues Brothers - James Brown (and others)
10. The Wedding Singer - Billy Idol
11. Wayne's World 2 - Aerosmith
12. Little Nicky - Ozzy Osbourne

13. National Lampoon's Vegas Vacation - Wayne Newton

I pick the next category I guess?

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

I pick the next category I guess?

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat

I love conciseness.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Speed


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Bolt
5. Grease


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck
9. Batman


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck
9. Batman
10. Se7en


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck
9. Batman
10. Se7en
11. Jaws


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck
9. Batman
10. Se7en
11. Jaws
12. Cinderella


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Movies with one-word titles

1. Notorious
2. Shrek
3. Heat
4. Speed
5. Bolt
6. Grease
7. Hairspray
8. Moonstruck
9. Batman
10. Se7en
11. Jaws
12. Cinderella
13. Saw

Next Topic..

Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic..

Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld

2. Alexander


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice


----------



## moore2me (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice

4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)


----------



## electra99 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)

5. Battlefield Earth


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth

6. The Postman


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli

9. Catwoman


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli
9. Catwoman

10. The Avengers


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli
9. Catwoman

10. Ishtar


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli
9. Catwoman
10. Ishtar
11. American Carol


----------



## None (Jan 18, 2009)

Next Topic: Big budget movie flops

1. Waterworld
2. Alexander
3. Miami Vice
4. Godzilla (the Matthew Broderick version)
5. Battlefield Earth
6. The Postman
7. Semi-Pro
8. Gigli
9. Catwoman
10. Ishtar
11. American Carol

12. Pluto Nash


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Avengers kinda got lost in the mix there, so Pluto Nash was number 13.


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright then. Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone
8. James Ransone - The Good Humor Man


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 19, 2009)

None said:


> Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".
> 
> 1. Punisher: War Zone
> 2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
> ...



9. Dominic West = " Hannibal Rising"


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone
8. James Ransone - The Good Humor Man
9. Dominic West = " Hannibal Rising"
10. James Ransone - Inside Man


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone
8. James Ransone - The Good Humor Man
9. Dominic West = " Hannibal Rising"
10. James Ransone - Inside Man
11. Dominic West - the 300


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6 Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone
8. James Ransone - The Good Humor Man
9. Dominic West = " Hannibal Rising"
10. James Ransone - Inside Man
11. Dominic West - the 300
12. John Doman - Dawn's Early Light


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

Next topic: Movies that feature actors from "The Wire".

1. Punisher: War Zone
2. Deirdre Lovejoy - Shaft
3. Wendell Pierce - Ray
4. Dominic West - Mona Lisa Smile
5. Amy Ryan - The Changeling
6. Isiah Whitlock Jr. - 25th Hour
7. Michael K. Williams - Gone Baby Gone
8. James Ransone - The Good Humor Man
9. Dominic West = " Hannibal Rising"
10. James Ransone - Inside Man
11. Dominic West - the 300
12. John Doman - Dawn's Early Light

13. Thuliso Dingwall - Toe to Toe (2009)

********************************************************

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur 

3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus

4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen


----------



## george83 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long

7. Four Christmases - Brad


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Grey
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker
9. Mr. & Mrs. Smith .... Eddie


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Klein*

* (In Wedding Crashers, Vince's name was Jeremy Grey.) M2M

2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker
9. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Eddie

10. Old School - Bernard Campbell


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Grey
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker
9. Mr. & Mrs. Smith .... Eddie
10. Old School - Bernard Campbell 
11. Starsky & Hutch .... Reese Feldman


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Grey
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker
9. Mr. & Mrs. Smith .... Eddie
10. Old School - Bernard Campbell
11. Starsky & Hutch .... Reese Feldman
12. Psycho - Norman Bates (No, really)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category; Movies that Starred Vince Vaughn and the Charactor he played.

1. Wedding Crashers - Jeremy Grey
2. Dodgeball - Peter LaFleur
3. Fred Claus - Fred Claus
4. The Lost World:Jurassic Park 2: - Nick Van Owen
5. Be Cool - Raji
6. Clay Pigeons - Lester Long
7. Four Christmases - Brad
8. Swingers-Trent Walker
9. Mr. & Mrs. Smith .... Eddie
10. Old School - Bernard Campbell
11. Starsky & Hutch .... Reese Feldman
12. Psycho - Norman Bates (No, really)
13. The Break-Up Gary Grobowski

Next Category: Hitchcock films
1. Rebecca


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca

2. Rear Window


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window 
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt 
5. Psycho


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt 
5. Psycho
6. Notorious


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt 
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder
9. North by Northwest


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder
9. North by Northwest
10. Rope


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder
9. North by Northwest
10. Rope
11. To Catch A Thief


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder
9. North by Northwest
10. Rope
11. To Catch A Thief
12. Strangers on a Train


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Hitchcock films

1. Rebecca
2. Rear Window
3. The Birds
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. Psycho
6. Notorious
7. Vertigo
8. Dial M for Murder
9. North by Northwest
10. Rope
11. To Catch A Thief
12. Strangers on a Train
13. The Man Who Knew Too Much

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand

2. Godzilla - Japan


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan

3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil

5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong
9. Shichinin no Samurai - Japan


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong
9. Shichinin no Samurai - Japan
10. The Guns of Navarone - Greece


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong
9. Shichinin no Samurai - Japan
10. The Guns of Navarone - Greece
11. I Vitelloni - Italy

The Guns of Navarone is not really from Greece, it was shot in Greece but it's American or something.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong
9. Shichinin no Samurai - Japan
10. The Guns of Navarone - Greece
11. I Vitelloni - Italy
12. La Vita e Bella - Italy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Category: Foreign Films (not from the USA) and country

1. The Legend of Suriyothai-Thailand
2. Godzilla - Japan
3. Le Grand Blond Avec Une Chaussure Noire (The Tall Blond Man with One Black Shoe) - France
4. City Of God-Brazil
5. Nuit et Brouillard (Night and Fog) - Finland
6. Amelie - France
7. Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring - Korea
8. Ging chaat goo si (Known in the west as Police Story) - Hong Kong
9. Shichinin no Samurai - Japan
10. The Guns of Navarone - Greece
11. I Vitelloni - Italy
12. La Vita e Bella - Italy
13. El Orfanato (The Orphanage)- Spain

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age
1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Turino


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler

4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.
9. Indianna Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - Harrison Ford


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.
9. Indianna Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - Harrison Ford
10. Paul Newman - The Color Of Money


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.
9. Indianna Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - Harrison Ford
10. Paul Newman- Color of Money
11. Meryl Streep- Doubt we need some women on this list!


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.
9. Indianna Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - Harrison Ford
10. Paul Newman- Color of Money
11. Meryl Streep- Doubt we need some women on this list
12. Katharine Hepburn and Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 20, 2009)

*got the last three nexts so I'm so not going to yank this one.*


----------



## None (Jan 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Movies with Stars Over 50 years of age

1.Clint Eastwood- Gran Torino
2. Samuel L. Jackson - Soul Men
3. Mickey Rourke-The Wrestler
4. Morgan Freeman - The Shawshank Redemption
5. Dustin Hoffman - Last Chance Harvey
6. Jack Nicholson - The Departed
7. Bruce Willis-Live Free or Die Hard
8. Cocoon -- Hume Cronyn, Jessica Tandy, and others.
9. Indianna Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull - Harrison Ford
10. Paul Newman- Color of Money
11. Meryl Streep- Doubt we need some women on this list
12. Katharine Hepburn and Henry Fonda - On Golden Pond

13. Morgan Freeman - Wanted

Next topic - Movies starring Vincent Chase

1. Aquaman


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Next topic - Movies starring Vincent Chase

1. Aquaman
2. Queens Blvd.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

None said:


> Next topic - Movies starring Vincent Chase
> 
> 1. Aquaman



**as far as I can tell, He has not starred in 13 movies.... so it would make it impossible to complete this topic. ** Please choose something that you know has at least 13 answers.


----------



## None (Jan 21, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> **as far as I can tell, He has not starred in 13 movies.... so it would make it impossible to complete this topic. ** Please choose something that you know has at least 13 answers.



Fair enough. Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises

8. Max Payne


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises
8. Max Payne
9. Goodfellas


----------



## moore2me (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises
8. Max Payne
9. Goodfellas

10. Casino


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises
8. Max Payne
9. Goodfellas
10. Casino
11. Donnie Brasco


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises
8. Max Payne
9. Goodfellas
10. Casino
11. Donnie Brasco

12. Married to the Mob


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next topic: Movies involving the mob.

1. Gomorra.
2. Scarface
3. The Godfather
4. Once Upon a Time in America
5. The Departed
6. American Gangster
7. Eastern Promises
8. Max Payne
9. Goodfellas
10. Casino
11. Donnie Brasco
12. Married to the Mob
13. Mafia

*NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries

5. Hope Floats


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible
9. Paris, je t'aime


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible
9. Paris, je t'aime

10. Hysterical Blindness


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible
9. Paris, je t'aime
10. Hysterical Blindness
11. Wild Iris


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible
9. Paris, je t'aime
10. Hysterical Blindness
11. Wild Iris
12. Once Around


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT: Gena Rowlands

1. The Notebook
2. The Skeleton Key
3. Taking Lives
4. Silent Cries
5. Hope Floats
6. She's So Lovely
7. Broken English
8. The Neon Bible
9. Paris, je t'aime
10. Hysterical Blindness
11. Wild Iris
12. Once Around
13. Gloria


Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane


----------



## mango (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane

*3. Pulp Fiction*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction*
4. Goodfellas
*


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. Unbreakable


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit

8. Unbreakable


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit
8. Unbreakable
9. Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit
8. Unbreakable
9. Deep Blue Sea

10. Lakeview Terrace


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit
8. Unbreakable
9. Deep Blue Sea
10. Lakeview Terrace
11. Jurassic Park


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit
8. Unbreakable
9. Deep Blue Sea
10. Lakeview Terrace
11. Jurassic Park

12. A Time To Kill


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next: Samuel L. Jackson

1. The Long Kiss Goodnight
2. Snakes on a Plane
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Black Snake Moan
6. Iron Man
7. The Spirit
8. Unbreakable
9. Deep Blue Sea
10. Lakeview Terrace
11. Jurassic Park
12. A Time To Kill
13. The 51st State

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)

5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs
9. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

** Just fixing the list

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs
9. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
10. Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs
9. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
10. Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!
11. The Boondock Saints (more of a suicide than a flop)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs
9. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
10. Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!
11. The Boondock Saints (more of a suicide than a flop)

12. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic, movies that were flops at the time of release but are now huge cult hits.

1. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2. Blade Runner
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (1968 version)
5. Reefer Madness (1936 version)
6. The Big Lebowski
7. The Evil Dead
8. Reservoir Dogs
9. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
10. Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!
11. The Boondock Saints (more of a suicide than a flop)
12. The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)
13. Office Space (It barely made production costs @ $10.8 million domestic gross, yet just about every person you know thinks they know what a TPS Report is and aches to beat a copy machine with a bat.)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian

HEY THIS WAS MY 1000TH POST!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur


----------



## Twilley (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma


----------



## Davastav (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe

7. The Passion of the Christ


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ


----------



## mango (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ

*9. Jesus Christ Superstar*


----------



## cammy (Jan 23, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ
9. Jesus Christ Superstar
10. Godspell


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ
9. Jesus Christ Superstar
10. Godspell
11. Mel Brooks' History of the World-Part I


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ
9. Jesus Christ Superstar
10. Godspell
11. Mel Brooks' History of the World-Part I
12. The Greatest Story Ever Told.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: WWJD? Name thirteen flicks in which the BIG J. makes an appearance

1. Monty Python's Life of Brian
2. Ben Hur
3. Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter
4. Bruce Almighty
5. Dogma
6. The Robe
7. The Passion of the Christ
8. The Last Temptation Of Christ
9. Jesus Christ Superstar
10. Godspell
11. Mel Brooks' History of the World-Part I
12. The Greatest Story Ever Told.
13. Jesus Of Nazareth

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)

3. Alien


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)

6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)


----------



## None (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)

7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)

9. The Descent - If you're claustrophobic, afraid of the dark, and don't care for mutant, vampire type aliens, this is a perfect horror story for you.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)
9. The Descent - If you're claustrophobic, afraid of the dark, and don't care for mutant, vampire type aliens, this is a perfect horror story for you.

*10. Signs (i fuckin' hate aliens!)*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)
9. The Descent - If you're claustrophobic, afraid of the dark, and don't care for mutant, vampire type aliens, this is a perfect horror story for you.
10. Signs (i hate aliens!)

*11. The Exorcist*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)
9. The Descent - If you're claustrophobic, afraid of the dark, and don't care for mutant, vampire type aliens, this is a perfect horror story for you.
10. Signs (i hate aliens!)
11. The Exorcist
12. The Skeleton Key- watched it alone in the dark


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Scared The Bajeesus Outta You.

1. Jaws
2. It (I've still never watched it all the way through)
3. Alien
4. Wrong Turn
5. A Nightmare On Elm Street (the concept of Freddie Kruger is terrifying to a child's imagination)
6. The Audition (the Japanese original version)
7. Juno (Overly precocious hipsters give me Vietnam flashbacks)
8. The Omen - (well, if ya believe.)
9. The Descent - If you're claustrophobic, afraid of the dark, and don't care for mutant, vampire type aliens, this is a perfect horror story for you.
10. Signs (i hate aliens!)
11. The Exorcist
12. The Skeleton Key- watched it alone in the dark 
13. The Thing


*NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button *


----------



## Davastav (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob


----------



## Davastav (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Davastav (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette


----------



## Davastav (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette
8. Nicholas and Alexandra


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette
8. Nicholas and Alexandra

9. Ghandi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette
8. Nicholas and Alexandra
9. Ghandi
10. Cousin Joey


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette
8. Nicholas and Alexandra
9. Ghandi
10. Cousin Joey
11. Gigi


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 25, 2009)

NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name

1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
2. The World of Henry Orient
3. What About Bob
4. The Private War of Major Benson
5. Charlie Wilson's War
6. The Secret War of Harry Frigg
7. Marie Antoinette
8. Nicholas and Alexandra
9. Ghandi
10. Cousin Joey
11. Gigi
12. Amelie


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 25, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> NEXT: Movie titles that include a person's name
> 
> 1. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
> 2. The World of Henry Orient
> ...



13. Patch Adams

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell 
4. Flight Of The Navigator


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell 
4. Flight Of The Navigator

5. A.I.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.

6. The Terminator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator

7. Back to the Future


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future

8. The Fifth Element


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future
8. The Fifth Element

9. Equilibrium


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future
8. The Fifth Element

9. Equilibrium
10. Blade Runner


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future
8. The Fifth Element
9. Equilibrium
10. Blade Runner

11. I, Robot

Doesn't Back to the Future take place in the past, in the 50s?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future
8. The Fifth Element
9. Equilibrium
10. Blade Runner
11. I, Robot

Doesn't Back to the Future take place in the past, in the 50s?

I think Back To The Future (part 2) is the futuristic one.

12. Demolition Man


----------



## Twilley (Jan 25, 2009)

Movies that take place in the future:

1. City of Ember
2. 2010
3. Ghost In The Shell
4. Flight Of The Navigator
5. A.I.
6. The Terminator
7. Back to the Future
8. The Fifth Element
9. Equilibrium
10. Blade Runner
11. I, Robot
12. Demolition Man
13. Akira

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films 

1. Zebraman


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films 

1. Zebraman

2. Mysterymen


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen

3. Barb Wire


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire

4. Howard the Duck


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon


----------



## moore2me (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon

9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon
9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)

10. Man-Thing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon
9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)

10. Man-Thing

11. Fantastic Four


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon
9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)
10. Man-Thing
11. Fantastic Four
12. Tank Girl


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films
> 
> 1. Zebraman
> 2. Mysterymen
> ...



Fantastic 4 is _very _mainstream.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon
9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)
10. Man-Thing
11. Tank Girl

12. Alucard (A manga "superhero" and vampire from Japan. He works for *Hellsing* - which is also the title of the DVD series.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Non-Mainstream Superhero films

1. Zebraman
2. Mysterymen
3. Barb Wire
4. Howard the Duck
5. Blankman
6. Hancock
7. Orgazmo
8. Phenomenon
9. G-Girl (My Super Ex-Girlfriend)
10. Man-Thing
11. Tank Girl
12. Alucard (A manga "superhero" and vampire from Japan. He works for Hellsing - which is also the title of the DVD series.)
13. The Toxic Avenger


Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan

2. Old Paint - Ron Howard


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door-Martin Scorsese


----------



## None (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door-Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door-Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure!-Oliver Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door-Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure!-Oliver Stone 
6. Clint Eastwood - Play Misty for Me


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger-M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door-Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure!-Oliver Stone
6. Clint Eastwood - Play Misty for M
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood 
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick

8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9.The Duellists-Ridley Scott


----------



## moore2me (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood 
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock

9. Frank Capra - The Strange Case of the Cosmic Rays ('57)
Our Mr. Sun ('56)
Hemo the Magnificient ('57)
For those of us in school in the 60's and 70's, we watched these films in science class over and over again. I imagine having seen them myself at least 15 times each. Now I find Frank Capra directed them. Wowza! And they are available on DVD. They were produced by Bell Telephone and remember the bald guy who narrated them?


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9.The Duellists-Ridley Scott

*10. Duel - Steven Spielberg*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 27, 2009)

this is out of order


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9.The Duellists-Ridley Scott[/QUOTE]
10. Frank Capra - The Strange Case of the Cosmic Rays ('57)
Our Mr. Sun ('56)
Hemo the Magnificient ('57)
11. Duel - Steven Spielberg


Fixed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9. The Duellists - Ridley Scott[/quote]
10. The Strange Case of the Cosmic Rays ('57) - Frank Capra 
11. Duel - Steven Spielberg

12. War Hunt - Robert Redford


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2009)

I withdraw my entries for Frank Capra. I failed to notice the requirements for the films being his "first" ones directed. This is the corrected list.

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9. The Duellists - Ridley Scott[/quote]
10. Duel - Steven Spielberg

11. War Hunt - Robert Redford


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9. The Duellists - Ridley Scott
10. Duel - Steven Spielberg
11. War Hunt - Robert Redford
12. The Island of Doctor Agor - Tim Burton


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

Next Topic: Famous director's lesser known first films.

1. Praying With Anger - M.Night Shyamalan
2. Old Paint - Ron Howard
3. I Call First/Who's The Knocking At My Door - Martin Scorsese
4. Following - Chris Nolan
5. Seizure! - Oliver Stone
6. Play Misty for Me - Clint Eastwood
7. Fear and Desire - Stanley Kubrick
8. The Wrong Man - Alfred Hitchcock
9. The Duellists - Ridley Scott
10. Duel - Steven Spielberg
11. War Hunt - Robert Redford
12. The Island of Doctor Agor - Tim Burton

13. THX 1138 (1971) - George Lucas

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski

(Side note to the above - Roman married Sharon. When she was very, very pregnant with his baby, and Roman was out of town, she and the baby were savagely murdered by Charles Manson's gang of hippies/killlers. And in current events, some of the murderers continue to ask for parole.)

2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist-Adrian Brody


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody

5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby-Mia Farrow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow

8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)


----------



## Smushygirl (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow
8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)
9. Repulsion - Catherine Denueve


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow
8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)
9. Repulsion - Catherine Denueve
10. bitter Moon - Hugh Grant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow
8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)
9. Repulsion - Catherine Denueve
10. bitter Moon - Hugh Grant

11. Knife in the water - Leon Niemczyk


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow
8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)
9. Repulsion - Catherine Denueve
10. bitter Moon - Hugh Grant
11. Knife in the water - Leon Niemczyk 

12. Frantic - Harrison Ford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Roman Polanski Directed Movies and the actor or actress that played the leading roles.

1. Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) - Sharon Tate/Roman Polanski
2. Death and the Maiden - Sigourney Weaver/Ben Kingsley
3. Chinatown - Jack Nicholson/Faye Dunaway
4. The Pianist - Adiran Brody
5. The Ninth Gate- Johnny Depp/Frank Langella
6. Oliver Twist - Barney Clark
7. Rosemary's Baby - Mia Farrow
8. Tess - Nastassja Kinski (Tess Durbeyfield)
9. Repulsion - Catherine Denueve
10. bitter Moon - Hugh Grant
11. Knife in the water - Leon Niemczyk 
12. Frantic - Harrison Ford

13. Repulsion (1965) - Catherine Deneuve 

********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Bea Arthur movies and the role she played.

1. Enemies of Laughter (2000) - Paul's Mother


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Has Bea Arthur even been in 13 feature films? Wasn't she more of a TV actress?


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Bea Arthur movies and the role she played.

1. Enemies of Laughter (2000) - Paul's Mother

2. History of the World, Part I - Dole office clerk


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Has Bea Arthur even been in 13 feature films? Wasn't she more of a TV actress?



I think you are probably right, but nevertheless, *Grandi's #13 submission to the last challenge was a duplicate of #9 post by Smushygirl and should be disallowed.* Let's start this one again.

So, WhiteHotRazor, why don't you come up with a new category for the next challenge?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1.Quantum Of Solace


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1.Quantum Of Solace

2. Queen Of The Damned


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1.Quantum Of Solace

2. Queen Of The Damned

3. Quills


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills

4. Quarantine


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine

5. Queen, The


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. The Queen

Oooh, are we allowing "The" at the start? The way George alphabetizes our DVD collection, I know he wouldn't lol!! He puts "The" under T. 

6. Quiz Show


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

"STARTS with the letter Q

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show

*fixed* 
carry on


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 30, 2009)

"STARTS with the letter Q

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show

6.Q & A (1990)


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)

7. Quigley Down Under


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

damn you bexy you took my next one haha


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> damn you bexy you took my next one haha



Blame George, he has it on DVD lol


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)
7. Quigley Down Under
8. Queenie in Love


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)
7. Quigley Down Under
8. Queenie in Love
9. Quest For Fire


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)
7. Quigley Down Under
8. Queenie in Love
9. Quest For Fire

10. Quick Change


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)
7. Quigley Down Under
8. Queenie in Love
9. Quest For Fire
10. Quick Change

11.Quicksand


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q

1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Quiz Show
6. Q & A (1990)
7. Quigley Down Under
8. Queenie in Love
9. Quest For Fire
10. Quick Change
11. Quicksand
12. Quick and the Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Next Topic: Movies That Start with the Letter Q
> 
> 1. Quantum Of Solace
> 2. Queen Of The Damned
> ...



*"The" is an article placed before nouns and is not counted when alphabetizating. So M2Ms post is a valid post and should not have been deleted. 

Therefore, this is the correct order of the current category. *
1. Quantum Of Solace
2. Queen Of The Damned
3. Quills
4. Quarantine
5. Queen, The
6. Quiz Show
7. Q & A (1990)
8. Quigley Down Under
9. Queenie in Love
10. Quest For Fire
11. Quick Change
12. Quicksand
13. Quick and the Dead


** QtPatooti You can pick the next category **


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 31, 2009)

Well that would have been a considerably easier category with that rule...so much for a challenge I guess.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Well that would have been a considerably easier category with that rule...so much for a challenge I guess.



That is a standard rule of English...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 31, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> That is a standard rule of English...



I understand that, I'm just saying I was racking my brain for titles with just Q it's like finding out you could have used open book after you already took the test. no big deal.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I understand that, I'm just saying I was racking my brain for titles with just Q it's like finding out you could have used open book after you already took the test. no big deal.



It was a good choice for a category.. and I thought challenging either way 

Since QtP is offline now.... would you pick the next category?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I understand that, I'm just saying I was racking my brain for titles with just Q it's like finding out you could have used open book after you already took the test. no big deal.



Dear WhiteHotRazor, Bexy, & George83,

Part of the "fun" of games such as this is to learn from your "occasional superiors". For some of us, this "is not our first rodeo" and we have learned this stuff the hard way. I'm not saying we are perfect, but one of my jobs when I was a teenager (decades ago) was filing. I was constantly in trouble for misfilling records because I did not understand the rules or tried to make my own. I was almost fired more than once.

Now I admit that you guys have superior knowledge of other things such as computer technology, contemporary music and artists, and cars (for Razor). So, everyone in this little group has their forte and can teach others if anyone cares to learn. One of the best learning tools are games.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)

2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Dear WhiteHotRazor, Bexy, & George83,
> 
> Part of the "fun" of games such as this is to learn from your "occasional superiors". For some of us, this "is not our first rodeo" and we have learned this stuff the hard way. I'm not saying we are perfect, but one of my jobs when I was a teenager (decades ago) was filing. I was constantly in trouble for misfilling records because I did not understand the rules or tried to make my own. I was almost fired more than once.
> 
> Now I admit that you guys have superior knowledge of other things such as computer technology, contemporary music and artists, and cars (for Razor). So, everyone in this little group has their forte and can teach others if anyone cares to learn. One of the best learning tools are games.



Aww I hope you didn't take offence, I really just wanted to know so I knew what answers I could use, and make a joke about how fussy George is at home


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)

4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

bexy said:


> Aww I hope you didn't take offence, I really just wanted to know so I knew what answers I could use, and make a joke about how fussy George is at home



no offense taken, Bexy....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)

6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)

8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)
8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)
9. She Hate Me- (Fatima)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)
8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)
9. She Hate Me- (Fatima)
10. Mr. And Mrs. Smith- (Jasmine)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)
8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)
9. She Hate Me- (Fatima)
10. Mr. And Mrs. Smith- (Jasmine)

11. Lift - (Neicy)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)
8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)
9. She Hate Me- (Fatima)
10. Mr. And Mrs. Smith- (Jasmine)
11. Lift - (Neicy)
12. Our Song (Lanisha Brown)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 1, 2009)

I think there should be a category, Movies that start with "The" that might solve The Queen problem.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies starring Kerry Washington (and the name of the character she played)


1. Lakeview Terrace (Lisa Mattson)
2. I Think I Love My Wife (Nikki Tru)
3. Wait (Maggie)
4. Fantastic Four - (Alicia Masters)
5. Little Man (Vanessa)
6. The Last King Of Scotland - (Kay Amin)
7. Ray - (Della Bea Robinson)
8. Save The Last Dance - (Chenille)
9. She Hate Me- (Fatima)
10. Mr. And Mrs. Smith- (Jasmine)
11. Lift - (Neicy)
12. Our Song (Lanisha Brown)

13. Miracle At St Anna (Zana Wilder )

**********************************************************

Next Category; Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 2, 2009)

Next Category; Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2009)

Next Category; Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 2, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke

7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 3, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke
7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf

8. Timeline - Andre Marek


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke
7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf
8. Timeline - Andre Marek

9. Lara Croft Tombraider: The Cradle of Life - Terry Sheridan


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke
7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf
8. Timeline - Andre Marek
9. Lara Croft Tombraider: The Cradle of Life - Terry Sheridan
10. Little White Lies - Peter


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.
> 
> 1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
> 2. 300- King Leonidas
> ...



11. Dear Frankie - Frankie's "father"/ stranger :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke
7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf
8. Timeline - Andre Marek
9. Lara Croft Tombraider: The Cradle of Life - Terry Sheridan
10. Little White Lies - Peter 
11. Dear Frankie - Frankie's "father"/ stranger 
12. One More Kiss - Sam


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Category: Gerard Butler movies and the role that he played.

1. The Phantom of the Opera - Erik (The Phantom)
2. 300- King Leonidas
3. Rocknrolla - One Two
4. Nim's Island - Jack Rusoe/Alex Rover
5. PS I Love You- Gerry
6. Tale of the Mummy - Burke
7. Wrath of Gods - Beowulf
8. Timeline - Andre Marek
9. Lara Croft Tombraider: The Cradle of Life - Terry Sheridan
10. Little White Lies - Peter 
11. Dear Frankie - Frankie's "father"/ stranger 
12. One More Kiss - Sam

13. Shooters - Jack Junior

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart

4. Love Story


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story

5. Love Actually


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually

6. Romeo and Juliet


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.

1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart

8. The Love Guru 

I wasn't going to even post here because I don't believe in love, but in movies I guess I can make an exception.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.


1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart
8. The Love Guru 
9. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.


1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart
8. The Love Guru
9. When Harry Met Sally
10. Paris, Je T'Aime (see this film, if you haven't already)


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.


1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart
8. The Love Guru
9. When Harry Met Sally
10. Paris, Je T'Aime (see this film, if you haven't already)
11. Dr. Zhivago


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.


1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart
8. The Love Guru
9. When Harry Met Sally
10. Paris, Je T'Aime (see this film, if you haven't already)
11. Dr. Zhivago
12. English Patient


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 5, 2009)

Next Challenge - Movies dealing with hearts or love.


1. Something the Lord Made
2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Map of the Human Heart
4. Love Story
5. Love Actually
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. A Mighty Heart
8. The Love Guru
9. When Harry Met Sally
10. Paris, Je T'Aime (see this film, if you haven't already)
11. Dr. Zhivago
12. English Patient
13. Ever After

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine

5. Meet Joe Black


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black

6. Heaven Can Wait


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

Next: Movies dealing with death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait

7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey

8. Corpse Bride


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
8. Corpse Bride
9. Weekend At Bernie's


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

Movies about death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
8. Corpse Bride
9. Weekend At Bernie's

10. On Borrowed Time


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 6, 2009)

Movies about death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
8. Corpse Bride
9. Weekend At Bernie's
10. On Borrowed Time

11. My Life


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2009)

Movies about death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
8. Corpse Bride
9. Weekend At Bernie's
10. On Borrowed Time
11. My Life
12. My Girl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

Movies about death.

1. Bambi
2. Beaches
3. The Namesake
4. Waking Ned Devine
5. Meet Joe Black
6. Heaven Can Wait
7. Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey
8. Corpse Bride
9. Weekend At Bernie's
10. On Borrowed Time
11. My Life
12. My Girl

13. Death At A Funeral

**********************************************************

Next Category; James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 6, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen King’s Cat’s Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 6, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio

9. Hercules- Hades (voice)


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen King’s Cat’s Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio
9. Hercules- Hades (voice)
10. John Q -- Dr. Raymond Turner


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio
9. Hercules- Hades (voice)
10. John Q -- Dr. Raymond Turner
11. Contact - Michael Kitz


(Who is probably one of the most convincingly aggravatingly characters I've ever seen in a film.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio
9. Hercules- Hades (voice)
10. John Q -- Dr. Raymond Turner
11. Contact - Michael Kitz
12. True Believer-Eddie Dodd


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 7, 2009)

James Woods movies and the role that he played.

1. Stephen Kings Cats Eye - Richard 'Dick' Morrison
2. Casino - Lester Diamond
3. Videodrome- Max Renn
4. An American Carol - Michael's Agent
5. Diggstown-Gabriel Caine
6. End Game .... Vaughn Stevens
7. Nixon- H.R. Haldeman
8. Riding in Cars with Boys .... Mr. Leonard Donofrio
9. Hercules- Hades (voice)
10. John Q -- Dr. Raymond Turner
11. Contact - Michael Kitz
12. True Believer-Eddie Dodd

13. Straight Talk - Jack Russell (opposite Dolly Parton in a rom-com!)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

New category?


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 7, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> New category?



Oops! Sorry, you pick!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed


----------



## moore2me (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed

2. Gone Baby, Gone


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting

4. Bringing Down the House


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House

7. Fever Pitch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch

8. Gone Baby Gone


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. Gone Baby Gone

9. A Beautiful Mind


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. Gone Baby Gone
9. A Beautiful Mind
10. Dreamcatcher


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. A Beautiful Mind
9. Dreamcatcher

edited: Gone Baby Gone posted twice


----------



## moore2me (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. Gone Baby Gone*
9. A Beautiful Mind
10. Dreamcatcher

* #8 is a duplicate of #2. I am replacing it with The Lost Boys. Below is the corrected list along with a submission for #11.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. The Lost Boys
9. A Beautiful Mind
10. Dreamcatcher

11. Malcolm X


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2009)

moore2me said:


> * #8 is a duplicate of #2. I am replacing it with The Lost Boys.



Actually, _The Lost Boys _ was set in Santa Carla, California (first paragraph).


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 7, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. A Beautiful Mind
9. Dreamcatcher

Corrected again. On to #10!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 8, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. A Beautiful Mind
9. Dreamcatcher
10. Malcolm X

11. Blown Away


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. A Beautiful Mind
9. Dreamcatcher
10. Malcolm X
11. Blown Away
12. Harvard Man


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

Category: Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.

1. The Departed
2. Gone Baby, Gone
3. Good Will Hunting
4. The Boondock Saints
5. Mystic River
6. Bringing Down The House
7. Fever Pitch
8. A Beautiful Mind
9. Dreamcatcher
10. Malcolm X
11. Blown Away
12. Harvard Man

13. The Great Debaters

**********************************************************

Next Category; Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Category: Category: Movies primarily set in Boston.
> 
> 1. The Departed
> 2. Gone Baby, Gone
> ...



are these just couples or people actually married? Because they aren't husband and wife in the legal way.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 8, 2009)

While we await the official ruling...

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 8, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 8, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents

4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward


----------



## electra99 (Feb 8, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward 
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh

*6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 8, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft

7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson


----------



## fiore (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson

8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton 

10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton 
10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith

11. The Long Trailor (1953)- Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton 
10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith

11. The Long Trailor (1953)- Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton 
10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith

11. The Long Trailor (1953)- Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton
10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith
11. The Long Trailor (1953)- Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball

12. Shanghai Surprise-Sean Penn and Madonna


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Category: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
2. Clerks 2 - Kevin Smith and Jennifer Schwalbach Smith
3. A Christmas Carol 1938 - Gene Lockhart and Kathleen Lockhart - June Lockhart's parents
4. Mr & Mrs Bridge - Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward
5. Much Ado About Nothing-Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh
6. To Be or Not To Be - Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
7. Sleepless In Seattle-Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson
8. Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman
9. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? - Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton
10. Ali-Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith
11. The Long Trailor (1953)- Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball
12. Shanghai Surprise-Sean Penn and Madonna
13. Daredevil- Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix


----------



## Paquito (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

A fine choice.

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Paquito (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually

7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually
7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer
8. Robin Hood


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman

1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually
7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer
8. Robin Hood

9. Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman

1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually
7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer
8. Robin Hood
9. Sense and Sensibility
10. Galaxy Quest


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman

1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually
7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer
8. Robin Hood
9. Sense and Sensibility
10. Galaxy Quest

11. Michael Collins


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman

1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
2. Dogma
3. Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
4. Die Hard
5. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
6. Love Actually
7. Perfume:The Story Of A Murderer
8. Robin Hood
9. Sense and Sensibility
10. Galaxy Quest
11. Michael Collins
12. Bottle Shock


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Next category: Movies that star Alan Rickman
> 
> 1. Harry Potter and The Order of The Phoenix
> 2. Dogma
> ...



13. Blow Dry

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Before the next challenge, I have this to add about the challenge before this one: Movies that Husband and Wife teams were in together.

1. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie

Brad and Angelina are not officially married. They are co-habitating. In fact, Brad was married to Jennifer Anniston when he started working on Mr & Mrs Smith. He & Jennifer divorced in 2005 the same year Mr & Mrs Smith was released.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl

3. Chicago


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean

7. Marie Antoinette


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean
7. Marie Antoinette

8. The Last Samurai


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean
7. Marie Antoinette
8. The Last Samurai

9. Vanity Fair


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean
7. Marie Antoinette
8. The Last Samurai
9. Vanity Fair

10 Hellboy: The Golden Army


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean
7. Marie Antoinette
8. The Last Samurai
9. Vanity Fair
10. Hellboy: The Golden Army
5. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
6. Pirates of the Carribean
7. Marie Antoinette
8. The Last Samurai
9. Vanity Fair
10. Hellboy: The Golden Army
11. Pan's Labyrinth

12. Kundun


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
5. Pirates of the Carribean
6. Marie Antoinette
7. The Last Samurai
8. Vanity Fair
9. Hellboy: The Golden Army
10. Pan's Labyrinth
11. Kundun
12. The Matrix


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 10, 2009)

Next Challenge - Name movies that in your opinion had outstanding costumes/wardrobes.

1. Camelot
2. The Other Boleyn Girl
3. Chicago
4. Elizabeth
5. Pirates of the Carribean
6. Marie Antoinette
7. The Last Samurai
8. Vanity Fair
9. Hellboy: The Golden Army
10. Pan's Labyrinth
11. Kundun
12. The Matrix
13. Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 10, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel

2. All About Eve


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve

3. Now, Voyager (although All About Eve is my actual favorite)


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 

4. Dead Ringer


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 
4. Dead Ringer

5.Old Acquaintance


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance

6. "Bad Sister" ( he very first movie filmed in 1931, she was 23 years old)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis 

*(Not trying to be a smartass, but I assume you mean our favorite movies starring Bette Davis. Not Bette Davis's personal favorite movies.)* 

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister" ( he very first movie filmed in 1931, she was 23 years old)

7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Favorite Movies of Bette Davis 

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister" ( he very first movie filmed in 1931, she was 23 years old)
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?

8. The Virgin Queen (1955)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Movies Starring Bette Davis 

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager 
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister" 
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
8. The Virgin Queen (1955)
9. Wicked Stepmother


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Movies Starring Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister"
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
8. The Virgin Queen (1955)
9. Wicked Stepmother
10. The Little Foxes


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Movies Starring Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister"
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
8. The Virgin Queen (1955)
9. Wicked Stepmother
10. The Little Foxes
11. The Whales of August


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Movies Starring Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister"
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
8. The Virgin Queen (1955)
9. Wicked Stepmother
10. The Little Foxes
11. The Whales of August

12. The Cabin In The Cotton . . .contains her famous quote, "I'd love to kiss you, but I just washed my hair."


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Next: Movies Starring Bette Davis

1. Jezebel
2. All About Eve
3. Now, Voyager
4. Dead Ringer
5. Old Acquaintance
6. "Bad Sister"
7. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
8. The Virgin Queen (1955)
9. Wicked Stepmother
10. The Little Foxes
11. The Whales of August
12. The Cabin In The Cotton . . .contains her famous quote, "I'd love to kiss you, but I just washed my hair."
13. The Nanny

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)
1. Fear Dot Com


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 11, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 11, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City

3. Moulin Rouge


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 11, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge

4. Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City *(I loved this movie.)*
3. Moulin Rouge * (I loved this one too.)*
4. Behind Enemy Lines

5. The Fountain


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City 
3. Moulin Rouge 
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City 
3. Moulin Rouge 
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky 

7. The Wicker Man


----------



## moore2me (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City 
3. Moulin Rouge 
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky 
7. The Wicker Man

8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures - This is one of the Coffin Joe films and even tho it has a nifty sounding name, the movie was just too weird to keep my interest. However, I must admit the first 5-10 minutes are pretty interesting.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky
7. The Wicker Man
8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures

9. Battlefield Earth


----------



## Paquito (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky
7. The Wicker Man
8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures
9. Battlefield Earth
10. The Village *(fell asleep during it, the ending sucked big time)*


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky
7. The Wicker Man
8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures
9. Battlefield Earth
10. The Village (fell asleep during it, the ending sucked big time)
11. The Happening (speaking of M. Night Shyamalan, I think I could add almost all of his movies to this list)


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky
7. The Wicker Man
8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures
9. Battlefield Earth
10. The Village 
11. The Happening 

12. Meet the Parents


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 12, 2009)

Movies That Were So Terrible You Walked Out of The Theater or Asked For Your Money Back (or wanted to)

1. Fear Dot Com
2. Sin City
3. Moulin Rouge
4. Behind Enemy Lines
5. The Fountain
6. Vanilla Sky
7. The Wicker Man
8. The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures
9. Battlefield Earth
10. The Village 
11. The Happening 
12. Meet the Parents
13. Demonlover

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions

2. Mean Girls


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons

7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event

9. John Tucker Must Die


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event
9. John Tucker Must Die

10. sisterhood of the travelling pants


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event
9. John Tucker Must Die
10. sisterhood of the travelling pants

11. The Scarlet Letter


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event
9. John Tucker Must Die
10. Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants
11. The Scarlet Letter

12. Emma


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Movies about gossip/ features gossip

1. Cruel Intentions
2. Mean Girls
3. All That Heaven Allows
4. Election
5. All About Eve
6. Dangerous Liaisons
7. Fury (Fritz Lang, 1936)
8. Blessed Event
9. John Tucker Must Die
10. Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants
11. The Scarlet Letter
12. Emma
13. Rumor Has It

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples
1. Ghost World


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples
1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples
1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples
1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale

6. The Odd Couple


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 13, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Next: Name a Movie that Features Unlikely Couples

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude

9. The Bucketlist


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude
9. The Bucketlist

10. Clerks II (some say...)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2009)

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude
9. The Bucketlist
10. Clerks II (some say...)

11. King Kong and his blonde girlfriend


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 14, 2009)

Movies that feature unlikely couples:

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude
9. The Bucketlist
10. Clerks II (some say...)
11. King Kong and his blonde girlfriend

12. Young Frankenstein


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Movies that feature unlikely couples:

1. Ghost World
2. Guess Who's Coming To Dinner
3. The Accidental Tourist
4. Brokeback Mountain
5. A Bronx Tale
6. The Odd Couple
7. Twins
8. Harold and Maude
9. The Bucketlist
10. Clerks II (some say...)
11. King Kong and his blonde girlfriend
12. Young Frankenstein

13. Beauty and The Beast 


Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator

3. My Bloody Valentine


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine

4. Slumber Party Massacre


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn 

6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre

7. Kill Bill


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Friday the 13th


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill

8. Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Hotel Rwanda 

9. Helter Skelter


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Hotel Rwanda
9. Helter Skelter

10. Schindler's List


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Hotel Rwanda
9. Helter Skelter
10. Schindler's List
11. The Killing Fields


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Sca.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Hotel Rwanda
9. Helter Skelter
10. Schindler's List
11. The Killing Fields
12. Scarface


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Topic: (Since it's Valentine's Day) Movies About Massacres.

1. Elephant
2. Gladiator
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Slumber Party Massacre
5. Wrong Turn
6. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
7. Kill Bill
8. Hotel Rwanda
9. Helter Skelter
10. Schindler's List
11. The Killing Fields
12. Scarface
13. House on Haunted Hill

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You

4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)

5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen

7. Armageddon - (In this Bruce Willis movie, the astronauts draw straws to select who will "win" the job of staying behind on the asteroid and detonating the bomb to destroy it - and killing them too).


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon - (In this Bruce Willis movie, the astronauts draw straws to select who will "win" the job of staying behind on the asteroid and detonating the bomb to destroy it - and killing them too).
8. Lucky Numbers


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon 
8. Lucky Numbers
9. Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon 
8. Lucky Numbers
9. Mr. Sardonicus

10. Waking Ned Devine (1998)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 16, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon 
8. Lucky Numbers
9. Mr. Sardonicus
10. Waking Ned Devine (1998)
11. Millions: A Lottery Story (documentaries count right?)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon 
8. Lucky Numbers
9. Mr. Sardonicus
10. Waking Ned Devine (1998)
11. Millions: A Lottery Story (documentaries count right?)

12. Nasseb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

Next: Movies in which someone wins the lottery

1. Bruce Almighty
2. Paycheck
3. It Could Happen to You
4. The Lottery (Shirley Jackson's version)
5. Combien tu m'aimes? 2005
6. Minutemen
7. Armageddon 
8. Lucky Numbers
9. Mr. Sardonicus
10. Waking Ned Devine (1998)
11. Millions: A Lottery Story (documentaries count right?)
12. Nasseb

13. Good Luck Chuck

*********************************************************

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. James Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you explain what you mean by "Silver Screen"? 
I always thought the silver screen era was silent film.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 17, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "Silver Screen"?
> I always thought the silver screen era was silent film.



Television.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

*********************************************************

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. James Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)[/quote]

I'm sorry but I believe HENRY Fonda was in _12 Angry Men_; not James.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe I can help. According to wiki,

*Silver screen* is the type of screen used when projection devices and theater screens were not as good as they are now. Picture screens were actually impregnated with silver to make the picture show up better. They were also used in showing old 3D films. Some of the movies were silent, but it also extended to color productions. Queens of the silver screen included Elizabeth Taylor and Bette Davis.

Another related movie slang, was the *silent screen *- which did refer to movies that were made before the actors talked on screen. It was typical to have dialogue written out and projected on the screen. Queen of the silent screen were Mary Pickford and Theda Barr.

This brings out the third term, the *small screen*. This refers to television productions for obvious reasons. A few queens of the of the small screen have been Mary Tyler Moore and Marlo Thomas.

Nowadays, this is all getting a little confusing. It is not unusual to have a silent screen movie being shown on our personal small screen. And within the past few years, our small screens have gotten pretty darn big, A lot of kids today are not familiar with movies that were shown on the silver screen.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)

2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)

2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County

3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 18, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941) 

4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941) 
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)

5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941) 
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)

5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur

7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen

9. Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen
9. Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady

10. Grace Kelly-Rear Window


----------



## moore2me (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen
9. Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady
10. Grace Kelly-Rear Window

11. Rock Hudson in *Giant * (also starred Elizabeth Taylor, and James Dean)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 19, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen
9. Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady
10. Grace Kelly-Rear Window
11. Rock Hudson in Giant (also starred Elizabeth Taylor, and James Dean) 
12. Edward G. Robinson - The Last Gangster (1937)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2009)

Next Category: Actors And Actresses Of The Silver Screen And The Movie They Starred In.

1. Henry Fonda - 12 Angry Men (1957)
2. Elizabeth Taylor - Raintree County
3. Rita Hayworth - Blood & Sand (1941)
4. Humphrey Bogart-The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
5. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County
6. Charlton Heston - Ben Hur
7. Spencer Tracy-Bad Day At Black Rock
8. Katherine Hepburn - African Queen
9. Audrey Hepburn - My Fair Lady
10. Grace Kelly-Rear Window
11. Rock Hudson in Giant (also starred Elizabeth Taylor, and James Dean)
12. Edward G. Robinson - The Last Gangster (1937)

13. John Wayne - She Wore A Yellow Ribbon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney 

2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney

2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin

3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney

2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin

3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven

4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney

2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin

3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven

4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon

5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes

6. Jay & Silent Bob


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jay & Silent Bob

7. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 20, 2009)

5&6 are the same.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau

7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau
7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball

8. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau
7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball
8. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
9. Bob Hope and Bing Crosby


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau
7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball
8. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
9. Bob Hope and Bing Crosby
10. Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburne


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau
7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball
8. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
9. Bob Hope and Bing Crosby
10. Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburne
11. Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers


----------



## Fairia (Feb 20, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).
> 
> 1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
> 2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
> ...



12. Chris Farley and David Spade


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 21, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Name some movie "sidekick" teams (either comedic or dramatic).

1. Young Judy Garland and Young Mickey Rooney
2. The Wendell Baker Story - Owen Wilson & Eddie Griffin
3. John Cusack and Jeremy Piven
4. Ben Affleck & Matt Damon
5. Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes
6. Jack Lemmon & Walter Matthau
7. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball
8. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
9. Bob Hope and Bing Crosby
10. Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburne
11. Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers
12. Chris Farley and David Spade

13. Bud Abbott and Lou Costello

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote

3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter

5. Travels - Michael Crichton


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton

6. Amazing Grace - John Newton


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton

7. James Bond - Ian Fleming


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen
9. Conrack (1974) - Pat Conroy


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen
9. Conrack (1974) - Pat Conroy
10. Misery - Paul Sheldon


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen
9. Conrack (1974) - Pat Conroy
10. Misery - Paul Sheldon

11. Field of Dreams - terence mann


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen
9. Conrack (1974) - Pat Conroy
10. Misery - Paul Sheldon
11. Field of Dreams - terence mann

12. Finding Neverland - JM Barrie


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Movies about Authors, and name the Author

1. Quills - Marquis de Sade
2. Capote - Truman Capote
3. Roughing It (2002) - Mark Twain/Sam Clemens
4. Miss Potter - Beatrix Potter
5. Travels - Michael Crichton
6. Amazing Grace - John Newton
7. James Bond - Ian Fleming
8. Becoming Jane- Jane Austen
9. Conrack (1974) - Pat Conroy
10. Misery - Paul Sheldon
11. Field of Dreams - terence mann
12. Finding Neverland - JM Barrie
13, Naked Lunch - William Burroughs

*Next baker's dozen. Movies with my favorite actress - Lili Taylor*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 22, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight (if you haven't seen it, you must!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight (if you haven't seen it, you must!)
3. Mystic Pizza


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight (if you haven't seen it, you must!)
3. Mystic Pizza

4. High Fidelity


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story

6. Ransom


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT: Lili Taylor

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom

7. I Shot Andy Warhol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol

8. Factotum


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol
8. Factotum 

9. The Notorious Bettie Page


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight 
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol
8. Factotum 
9. The Notorious Bettie Page

10. Four Rooms - I loved this movie! (It also has Tim Roth, Bruce Willis, Quentin Tarrantino, Madonna, Jennifer Beals, Salma Hayek, Kathy Griffin, and Marisa Tomei, among others in the production.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 23, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol
8. Factotum
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. Four Rooms 

11. Rudy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol
8. Factotum
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. Four Rooms
11. Rudy
12. Casa de los Babies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT Category: Lili Taylor movies

1. The Haunting
2. DogFight
3. Mystic Pizza
4. High Fidelity
5. Anne Frank: The Whole Story
6. Ransom
7. I Shot Andy Warhol
8. Factotum
9. The Notorious Bettie Page
10. Four Rooms
11. Rudy
12. Casa de los Babies

13. The Addiction 

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis

2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape

3. Natural Born Killers


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers

4. Cape Fear


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear

5. Kalifornia _ (Adele, what kind of cuckoo-brain carries a cactus in her purse? Huh?)_


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia

6. From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 24, 2009)

my funny quote got taken out


that sucks


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch

8. Daltry Calhoun


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch
8. Daltry Calhoun

9. Basketball Diaries


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch
8. Daltry Calhoun
9. Basketball Diaries

10. Strange Days


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Juliette Lewis Movies

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch
8. Daltry Calhoun
9. Basketball Diaries

10. Strange Days
11. Enough


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch
8. Daltry Calhoun
9. Basketball Diaries
10. Strange Days
11. Enough

12. The Other Sister


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

1. Aurora Borealis
2. What's Eating Gilbert Grape
3. Natural Born Killers
4. Cape Fear
5. Kalifornia
6. From Dusk Til Dawn
7. Starsky & Hutch
8. Daltry Calhoun
9. Basketball Diaries
10. Strange Days
11. Enough
12. The Other Sister
13. Christmas Vacation


*NEXT: Joan Cusack 

1. Martian Child*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl

4. Grosse Point Blank


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank

5. School of Rock


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock

6. Working Girl


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl

7. Runaway Bride


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. School of Rock


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity ** School of Rock already at #5**


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity 
9. Married to the Mob


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity 
9. Married to the Mob
10. In & Out


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity 
9. Married to the Mob
10. In & Out

11. ''Shopaholic''


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity
9. Married to the Mob
10. In & Out
11. ''Shopaholic''

12. Friends With Money


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Joan Cusack

1. Martian Child
2. Say Anything
3. Kit Kittredge: An American Girl
4. Grosse Point Blank
5. School of Rock
6. Working Girl
7. Runaway Bride
8. High Fidelity
9. Married to the Mob
10. In & Out
11. ''Shopaholic''
12. Friends With Money

13. Corrina Corrina

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote

3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski

5. Scent Of A Woman


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman

6. Boogie Nights


----------



## sully57 (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights

7. The Talented Mr Ripley


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley

8. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley
8. Charlie Wilson's War
9. Twister


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 27, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley
8. Charlie Wilson's War
9. Twister

10. Almost Famous


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 28, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley
8. Charlie Wilson's War
9. Twister
10. Almost Famous
11. Doubt


----------



## moore2me (Feb 28, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley
8. Charlie Wilson's War
9. Twister
10. Almost Famous
11. The Savages


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 28, 2009)

Next Baker's Dozen: Movies with Philip Seymour Hoffman

1. Happiness
2. Capote
3. Before The Devil Knows You're Dead
4. The Big Lebowski
5. Scent Of A Woman
6. Boogie Nights
7. The Talented Mr Ripley
8. Charlie Wilson's War
9. Twister
10. Almost Famous
11. Doubt
12. The Savages
13. Synechdoche New York

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper 
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial
3. Little Nicky - Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial
3. Little Nicky - Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits 

4. Back To The Future-DeLorean


----------



## sully57 (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial
3. Little Nicky - Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits 
4. Back To The Future-DeLorean

5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial
3. Little Nicky - Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits 
4. Back To The Future-DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)

6. Castaway - FedEx


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. Reese's Pieces - ET: The Extra-terrestrial
3. Little Nicky - Popeyes Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future-DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx

7. American Gigolo-Georgio Armani


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces 
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani

8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces 
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani
8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell

9. Supersize Me - McDonald's


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 1, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani
8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell
9. Supersize Me - McDonald's

10. Iron Man-Burger King


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 1, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani
8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell
9. Supersize Me - McDonald's
10. Iron Man-Burger King

11. Harold & Kumar go to White Castle - White Castle


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani
8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell
9. Supersize Me - McDonald's
10. Iron Man-Burger King
11. Harold & Kumar go to White Castle - White Castle

12. Pee Wee's Big Adventure - Mr. T Cereal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Next: Movies that have obvious product placement in them, the product and the movie.

1. The Italian Job- Mini Cooper
2. ET: The Extra-terrestrial - Reese's Pieces
3. Little Nicky - Popeye's Chicken & Biscuits
4. Back To The Future - DeLorean
5. Quantum Of Solace - Ford Motorcars (all brands)
6. Castaway - FedEx
7. American Gigolo - Giorgio Armani
8. Demolition Man - Taco Bell
9. Supersize Me - McDonald's
10. Iron Man-Burger King
11. Harold & Kumar go to White Castle - White Castle
12. Pee Wee's Big Adventure - Mr. T Cereal

13. MAC AND ME (1988) - McDonalds Big Mac burger

********************************************************

Next Category: Rosie Odonnell Movies and the role she played.

1. America - Dr. Brennan


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 1, 2009)

Next Category: Rosie Odonnell Movies and the role she played.

1. America - Dr. Brennan

2. A League of Their Own - Doris


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Next Category: Rosie Odonnell Movies and the role she played.

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris

3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Next Category: Rosie Odonnell Movies and the role she played.

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble

4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky


----------



## grandecafe1 (Mar 1, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Next Category: Rosie Odonnell Movies and the role she played.
> 
> 1. America - Dr. Brennan
> 2. A League of Their Own - Doris
> ...



5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin

6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 1, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly

7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 1, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston

8. Beautiful Girls-Gina


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina

9. Queer as Folk - Loretta Pye


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays
> 
> 1. America - Dr. Brennan
> 2. A League of Their Own - Doris
> ...



Bolded is a TV series, not a movie! Try again!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 3, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody

10. The Flintstones-Betty Rubble


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays
> 
> 1. America - Dr. Brennan
> 2. A League of Their Own - Doris
> ...



Sorry WHR, Betty Rubble is already on the list - try again!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody
10. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas (2000) .... Octopus Masseus


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 3, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody
10. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas (2000) .... Octopus Masseus

11. Another Stakeout-Gina Garrett


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2009)

Has she actually done 13 movies? Haha.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 3, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody
10. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas (2000) .... Octopus Masseus
11. Another Stakeout-Gina Garrett

12. Fatal Instinct - Woman in Bird Store


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Category: Movies with Rosie O'Donnell and the part she plays

1. America - Dr. Brennan
2. A League of Their Own - Doris
3. The Flintstones - Betty Rubble
4. Sleepless in Seattle - Becky
5. Now and Then - Dr. Roberta Martin
6. Harriet The Spy - Ole Golly
7. Exit to Eden - Sheila Kingston
8. Beautiful Girls-Gina
9. Car 54 - Lucille Toody
10. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas (2000) .... Octopus Masseus
11. Another Stakeout-Gina Garrett
12. Fatal Instinct - Woman in Bird Store
13. I'll Do Anything - Make-Up Person 


*Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors*

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith

4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd

5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford

6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight

7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal

8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker

9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 3, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker
9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith 

10. Babes in Toyland - Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker
9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith
10. Babes in Toyland - Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy

11. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - Keanu Reeves and Alex Winter


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker
9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith
10. Babes in Toyland - Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
11. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - Keanu Reeves and Alex Winter
12. super bad -michel cera and jonah hill


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker
9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith
10. Babes in Toyland - Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
11. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - Keanu Reeves and Alex Winter
12. super bad -michel cera and jonah hill
13. I Love You, Man - Paul Rudd and Jason Segel


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Male Buddy Movies; name the movie and the actors

1. The Wedding Crashers - Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson
2. Harley Davidson & The Marlboro Man (Mickey Rourke & Don Johnson)
3. Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - Jason Mewes and Kevin Smith
4. The Blues Brothers - John Belushi and Dan Aykroyd
5. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid-Paul Newman and Robert Redford
6. Midnight Cowboy - Dustin Hoffman, Jon Voight
7. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
8. Rush Hour - Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker
9. Bad Boys-Martin Lawrence and Will Smith
10. Babes in Toyland - Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
11. Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - Keanu Reeves and Alex Winter
12. super bad -michel cera and jonah hill
13. I Love You, Man - Paul Rudd and Jason Segel

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks

3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler

4. Tropic Thunder


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder

5. Porky's


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's

6. Lust In The Dust


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust 

7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust 
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust 
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express

10. The 40 yr Old Virgin


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust 
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express

10. Polyester


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express
10. The 40 yr Old Virgin
11. Polyester

*I couldn't think of anything to add. It just bothered me that there were two different #10s.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express
10. The 40 yr Old Virgin
11. Polyester

12. Animal House


----------



## moore2me (Mar 4, 2009)

Next: Favorite/Name a Raunchy/R-rated Comedy

1. Knocked Up
2. Clerks
3. 'Funny People' - Adam Sandler
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Porky's
6. Lust In The Dust
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Revenge of the Nerds
9. Pineapple Express
10. The 40 yr Old Virgin
11. Polyester
12. Animal House

13. Pink Flamingos * (it's R rating was from Japan)

* This film's ratings had a long and sordid history. Here's a brief summary:
&#8226; Originally rated X in the USA, Offensive material recut to earn a NC-17
&#8226; R rating in Japan
&#8226; Originally banned in Australia, Norway, Canada, & Singapore until the movie was recut to edit offensive material and get a more acceptable rating.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise

2. Jack Black - High Fidelity


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity

3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter

4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter

4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comment OneWickedAngel.

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max

6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars

7. ET - Drew Barrymore


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars
7. ET - Drew Barrymore

8. Tom Hanks- Splash


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars
7. ET - Drew Barrymore
8. Tom Hanks- Splash

9. Jodie Foster - Paper Moon


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Russell Crowe - Gladiator


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 5, 2009)

moore2me said:


> 9. Jodie Foster - Paper Moon




Wasn't it Tatum O'Neal in the movie?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars
7. ET - Drew Barrymore
8. Tom Hanks- Splash
9. Jodie Foster - Paper Moon 


WhiteHotRazor said:


> Wasn't it Tatum O'Neal in the movie?
> 
> *WHR is correct it was Tatum O'Neal - thanks!*


9. Tatum O'Neal - Paper Moon 
10. Russell Crowe - Gladiator

11. Jodie Foster - Taxi Driver


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars
7. ET - Drew Barrymore
8. Tom Hanks- Splash
9. Tatum O'Neal - Paper Moon 
10. Russell Crowe - Gladiator
11. Jodie Foster - Taxi Driver

12. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli in Fast Times at Ridgemont High



-Uriel


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Wasn't it Tatum O'Neal in the movie?



You are correct WhiteHotRazor. I was having a brain fart. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Russell Crowe - Gladiator



OneWIckedAngel, 

Russell Crowe was in LA Confidential in 1997. This was a great movie, well done, and had top talent in it. I would argue that this was Russell's first major movie role. In this movie, he shared the spotlight with James Cromwell, Kim Basinger, Kevin Spacey and Danny DeVito.

However, Gladiator made in 2000, was more popular with the public and made more money, and turned out to be a picture that made it "higher into the stratosphere". Russell was the shining star in this movie (helped by Joaquin Phoenix and Djimon Hounsou).


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Name a film that in your opinion was the breakout role that sent a certain actor's career into the stratosphere. (They may have had roles before, but it was just bit parts.)

1. Brad Pitt - Thelma & Louise
2. Jack Black - High Fidelity
3. Meryl Streep- The Deer Hunter
4. Samuel L. Jackson - Pulp Fiction
5. Mel Gibson - Mad Max
6. Harrison Ford - Star Wars
7. ET - Drew Barrymore
8. Tom Hanks- Splash
9. Tatum O'Neal - Paper Moon
10. Russell Crowe - Gladiator
11. Jodie Foster - Taxi Driver
12. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli in Fast Times at Ridgemont High

13. Julia Roberts - Pretty Woman


Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"

2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek

3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)

4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.
> 
> 1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"



Remakes aren't really "theft". _Ran_ didn't steal from _King Lear_, now, did it?

Anyways:

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed 
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 6, 2009)

Considering Kurosawa's letter to Leone I think it's safe say he considered it theft as well. 

But Hey, thanks for your condescending and unnecessary remark buddy.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed 
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1

6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty

7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 6, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)

8. Star Wars - Spaceballs


----------



## Uriel (Mar 7, 2009)

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)
8. Star Wars - Spaceballs

9. The Hidden Fortress - Star Wars



-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)
8. Star Wars - Spaceballs
9. The Hidden Fortress - Star Wars

10. Rob Roy - Braveheart


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 7, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)
8. Star Wars - Spaceballs
9. The Hidden Fortress - Star Wars
10. Rob Roy - Braveheart

11. The Magnificent Seven -stole from- The Seven Samurai


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)
8. Star Wars - Spaceballs
9. The Hidden Fortress - Star Wars
10. Rob Roy - Braveheart
11. The Magnificent Seven -stole from- The Seven Samurai

12. Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie - used fragments of film from the movie "This Island Earth" to crack jokes about.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

Next challenge: Stolen Moments-Name a Film and the Film that stole (or borrowed) from it.

1. "Yojimbo" - "A Fistful Of Dollars"
2. I Am Legend - borrowed some scenes from Shrek
3. The Abyss - Armageddon ( watch both and tell me there aren't rip offs galore)
4. "Internal Affairs" (chinese vers.) -The Departed
5. Samurai Fiction - Kill Bill Vol. 1
6. Meet the Spartans - parodied some comedy from Ugly Betty
7. The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three - Reservoir Dogs (code names by color)
8. Star Wars - Spaceballs
9. The Hidden Fortress - Star Wars
10. Rob Roy - Braveheart
11. The Magnificent Seven -stole from- The Seven Samurai
12. Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie - used fragments of film from the movie "This Island Earth" to crack jokes about.

13. Rear Window - Disturbia


**********************************************************

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne 

3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric

4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne 
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman

5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner

6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy

7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 10, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)

8. Batman - Michael Keaton


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton

9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler


----------



## moore2me (Mar 10, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton
9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler

10. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 10, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton
9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler
10. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark

11. Daredevil - Ben Affleck as Matt Murdock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton
9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler
10. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark
11. Daredevil - Ben Affleck as Matt Murdock

12. Wonder Woman - Lynda Carter/Diana Prince


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.
> 
> 1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
> 2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
> ...



Wonder Woman with Lynda Carter was a television show, not a movie. There was Wonder Woman TV movie made in the 1970s starring Cathy Lee Crosby in the titular role(as a blond WW nonetheless)*.
*


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 11, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton
9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler
10. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark
11. Daredevil - Ben Affleck as Matt Murdock

12. The X Men - Hugh Jackman as Wolverine


----------



## moore2me (Mar 11, 2009)

Next Category: Super Hero Movies and the leading role.

1. The Green Hornet - Britt Reid/The Green Hornet
2. Batman Forever - Val Kilmer as Bruce Wayne
3. The Crow - Brandon Lee as Eric
4. Superman - Christopher Reeve as Clark Kent/Superman
5. Incredible Hulk - Ed Norton as Bruce Banner
6. Hellboy - Ron Perlman as Hellboy
7. Spiderman - 1977/Nicholas Hammond - 2001/Tobey Maguire(Peter Parker/Spider-man)
8. Batman - Michael Keaton
9. Mystery Men - William H. Macy as The Shoveler
10. Iron Man - Robert Downey Jr./Tony Stark
11. Daredevil - Ben Affleck as Matt Murdock
12. The X Men - Hugh Jackman as Wolverine

13. Fantastic 4 - The Thing - Michael Chicklis - Ben Grimm

----------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.
2. Mae West - I would love to be this sexy in real life, she is my idol.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.
2. Mae West - I would love to be this sexy in real life, she is my idol.

3. Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken (Kingpin) - I'd be the top professional bowler in the game, with a harem of women around the country that want me. Not to mention the best part: a bowling ball with a rose in it. What's not to love?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.
2. Mae West - I would love to be this sexy in real life, she is my idol.
3. Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken (Kingpin) - I'd be the top professional bowler in the game, with a harem of women around the country that want me. Not to mention the best part: a bowling ball with a rose in it. What's not to love?
4. Pride and Prejudice- Elizabeth Bennet


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.
2. Mae West - I would love to be this sexy in real life, she is my idol.
3. Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken (Kingpin) - I'd be the top professional bowler in the game, with a harem of women around the country that want me. Not to mention the best part: a bowling ball with a rose in it. What's not to love?
4. Pride and Prejudice- Elizabeth Bennet

5. Doc Brown-Back To The Future...being a mad scientist with a time traveling Delorean, a dog named Einstein and a little Canadian buddy would be fun. You get to say COOL things like "Great Scott!,"I'm sure that in 1985 plutonium is available in every corner drug store, but in 1955 it's a little hard to come by" and "1.21 gigawatts!!!!!" everything would be rockin good that is til the Libyans showed up. But hey you're still good even after a AK-47 to the chest...Thanks for the letter little Canadian friend!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Next Challenge - If movies were magically transformed into real life, which one would you want to be transported into? Which role would you like to take? (Assume you could come back home when you wanted to. Like if you were Custer, before the Little Big Horn.)

1. Cleopatra - I wouldn't mind being Cleopatra for a while.
2. Mae West - I would love to be this sexy in real life, she is my idol.
3. Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken (Kingpin) - I'd be the top professional bowler in the game, with a harem of women around the country that want me. Not to mention the best part: a bowling ball with a rose in it. What's not to love?
4. Pride and Prejudice- Elizabeth Bennet
5. Doc Brown-Back To The Future...being a mad scientist with a time traveling Delorean, a dog named Einstein and a little Canadian buddy would be fun. You get to say COOL things like "Great Scott!,"I'm sure that in 1985 plutonium is available in every corner drug store, but in 1955 it's a little hard to come by" and "1.21 gigawatts!!!!!" everything would be rockin good that is til the Libyans showed up. But hey you're still good even after a AK-47 to the chest...Thanks for the letter little Canadian friend!

************************************************************************

*SINCE THIS HASN'T MOVED IN AWHILE, ANYONE ELSE WANNA COME UP WITH SOMETHING ELSE??*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

Since noone has wanted to move this one, I will go ahead and choose the.... 

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 15, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano

4. The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow

5. Perfect Storm


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 16, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm

6. Earthquake - the 1974 version


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version

7. The Core


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core

8. Vertical Limit


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core
8. Vertical Limit

9. The Last Days of Pompeii


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core
8. Vertical Limit
9. The Last Days of Pompeii

10. Waterworld


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core
8. Vertical Limit
9. The Last Days of Pompeii
10. Waterworld

11. Disaster Movie 2008


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core
8. Vertical Limit
9. The Last Days of Pompeii
10. Waterworld
11. Disaster Movie 2008

12. Deep Impact


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Category: Natural disaster Movies 

1. Twister
2. Dante's Peak
3. Volcano
4. The Day After Tomorrow
5. Perfect Storm
6. Earthquake - the 1974 version
7. The Core
8. Vertical Limit
9. The Last Days of Pompeii
10. Waterworld
11. Disaster Movie 2008
12. Deep Impact

13. Krakatoa, East of Java

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York

2. In the Name of the Father


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father

3. Michael Collins


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins

4. Far and Away


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 17, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man

8. My Left Foot


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot

9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot
9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan

10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot
9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. Made of Honor, oh shit that was Scotland, my bad. lol


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot
9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. The Field


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot
9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. The Field

12. Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Next Challenge, Movies Either made in Ireland, Dealing with Ireland, or containing Irish actors.

1. Gangs of New York
2. In the Name of the Father
3. Michael Collins
4. Far and Away
5. Taken- Liam Neeson
6. Angela's Ashes
7. The Quiet Man
8. My Left Foot
9. Thomas Crown Affair - Pierce Brosnan
10. The Wind That Shakes The Barley
11. The Field
12. Breakfast on Pluto

13. The Matchmaker

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic

3. Jaws


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws

4. The Little Mermaid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid

5. Shark Tales


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales

6. Waterworld


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld

7. Deep Sea


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea

8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea
8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea

9. 10,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea
8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea
9. 10,000 leagues under the sea

10. Orca


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea
8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea
9. 10,000 leagues under the sea
10. Orca


11. Free Willy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea
8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea
9. 10,000 leagues under the sea
10. Orca
11. Free Willy 

12. Captian Nemo And The Underwater City


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 18, 2009)

Next category --- An aquatic themed movie. Please try to avoid writing down sequels if you can.

1. Finding Nemo
2. The Life Aquatic
3. Jaws
4. The Little Mermaid
5. Shark Tales
6. Waterworld
7. Deep Sea
8. Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea
9. 10,000 leagues under the sea
10. Orca
11. Free Willy
12. Captian Nemo And The Underwater City
13. The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie


*Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien

3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)


-Uriel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)

4. The Black Hole


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole

5. Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane

6. Barbarella heh heh.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh

7. Air Force One


----------



## Twilley (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh

7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## shashank (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh

7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
9. Star Wars


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh

7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
9. Star Wars
10. Airplane!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh
7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
9. Star Wars
10. Airplane!

11. Con Air


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh
7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
9. Star Wars
10. Airplane!
11. Con Air

12. The Right Stuff


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

Next challenge.
Movies that take place in the air, or in outer space.

1. Apollo 13
2. Alien
3. Message From Space (San Ku Kai Big Screen outing...)
4. The Black Hole
5. Snakes on a Plane
6. Barbarella heh heh
7. Air Force One
8. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
9. Star Wars
10. Airplane!
11. Con Air
12. The Right Stuff

13. 2001: A Space Odyssey

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1: The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert 

2. Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert 
2. Little Miss Sunshine

3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles * (Those aren't pillows!) *


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert 
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles *(Those aren't pillows!)*

4. Titanic


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys

6. Alexander


----------



## shashank (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys

6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys

6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys
6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann

9. Homeward Bound


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys
6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann
9. Homeward Bound

10. The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys
6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann
9. Homeward Bound
10. The Motorcycle Diaries

11. Cold Mountain (2003)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys
6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann
9. Homeward Bound
10. The Motorcycle Diaries
11. Cold Mountain (2003)

12. PeeWee's Big Adventure


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Challenge: Movies that involve long distance travel

1. The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Planes, Trains & Automobiles (Those aren't pillows!)
4. Titanic
5. Space Cowboys
6. Alexander
7. Y tu mamá también (English : And Your Mother Too)
8. The Journey of Natty Gann
9. Homeward Bound
10. The Motorcycle Diaries
11. Cold Mountain (2003)
12. PeeWee's Big Adventure 

13. Easy Rider

*********************************************************

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space

2. Sunshine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine

3. Star trek


----------



## moore2me (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek

4. Stargate


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 20, 2009)

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate

5. Apollo 13


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 20, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Next Category; Space Travel Movies
> 
> 1. Lost In Space
> 2. Sunshine
> ...


6. Event Horizon


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon

7. Saturn 3


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn

8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)
9. Contact


----------



## moore2me (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)

9. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, HAL.)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)
9. Contact
10. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, HAL.)


----------



## shashank (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)
9. Contact
10. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, HAL.)

11. Serenity


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)
9. Contact
10. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, HAL.)
11. Serenity

12. Star Wars (How did we get all the way to 12 before mentioning this)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

Next Category; Space Travel Movies

1. Lost In Space
2. Sunshine
3. StarTrek
4. Stargate
5. Apollo 13
6. Event Horizon
7. Saturn
8. A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (So long and thanks for all the fish)
9. Contact
10. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, HAL.)
11. Serenity
12. Star Wars (How did we get all the way to 12 before mentioning this)

13. Space Odyssey

*********************************************************

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island

3. Treasure Island


----------



## moore2me (Mar 21, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island

4. Peter Pan


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)

6. Captain Blood


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood

7. Blackbeard's Ghost


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost

8. Goonies


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost
8. Goonies

9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)


----------



## Twilley (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost
8. Goonies
9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)
10. The Fog (hey, pirate ghosts count, right?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category; Pirate Movies

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost
8. Goonies
9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)*What is this?*
10. The Fog (hey, pirate ghosts count, right?)*yes*

11. Pirate Island


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category; Pirate Movies
> 
> 
> 9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)*What is this?*
> ...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> 9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)*What is this?*



A movie... a movie about pirates ^^;

moore2me explained it very well, Thanks moore2me!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost
8. Goonies
9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)
10. The Fog (hey, pirate ghosts count, right?)yes
11. Pirate Island

12. Swiss Family Robinson


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Pirates Of The Caribbean
2. Cutthroat Island
3. Treasure Island
4. Peter Pan
5. Pirates (1986,Roman Polanski)
6. Captain Blood
7. Blackbeard's Ghost
8. Goonies
9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)
10. The Fog (hey, pirate ghosts count, right?)yes
11. Pirate Island
12. Swiss Family Robinson
13. Pirates of Penzance

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt

2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal

3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen :eat2:


----------



## shashank (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen

4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> 9. &#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;! (One Piece: The Movie)*What is this?*
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I didn't see the foreign lettering before. All I saw earlier was *?????!* .. but then I got on the other computer (which I am on now) and saw *&#12527;&#12531;&#12500;&#12540;&#12473;!*
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey

5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

oops - fixed below


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme

6. Troy - Brad Pitt


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen 
4. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme...

Now, you may be wondering why I didn't say...Resident Evil, Milla's butt or something.

So, early 90s, my brother and I are watching U.S., ...AGAIN...and my grandmother is sitting in the living room at my brother's place, and bearing 2 hours of JCVD and Lundgren kicking each other's asses...and we are truly perplexed. until the scene where the girl that is helping him (Ally Walker) trying to bring down Van Damme's body temp with a bathtub of ice (IIRC) and a scene where he struts around naked in a motel room, and my grandmother says (In a thick Oakie Drawl...hehe) 'Oh, Da-yum, I jus Luuuu-vvveee that Jon-Clowud Vayun Dam's Butt...look-et-it! Lord! Merlene! (My mom) get in here, the boys are watchin' thet movie agin...Hun, run it back for me...' (Smiles at me,winking).

Ack!!!

Man, maybe that's where I get my high Perv factor...she flirts with the orderlies at the retirement place she lives too...Hehehe


Hehehe...

-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme

7. Troy - Brad Pitt


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt

8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen 

View attachment wrestle.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen

9. I, Robot - Will Smith


----------



## Twilley (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen

9. I, Robot - Will Smith
10. Rent - Idena Menzel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.



1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen
9. I, Robot - Will Smith

10. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me - Mike Myers


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen
9. I, Robot - Will Smith
10. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me - Mike Myers

11. Eastern Promises - Viggo Mortenson (he makes smoking cigs look sexy)


----------



## Twilley (Mar 24, 2009)

My response got deleted?...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Correction:

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen
9. I, Robot - Will Smith
10. Rent- Idina Menzel
11. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me - Mike Myers
12. Eastern Promises - Viggo Mortenson (he makes smoking cigs look sexy)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Movies that feature bare bottoms and name of the person whose butt you see.

1. Eyes Wide Shut- Nicole Kidman's butt
2. Brokeback Mountain - Heath Ledger and Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Knocked Up - Seth Rogen
4. Ordinary Decent Criminal - Kevin Spacey
5. Bloodsport - Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Universal Soldier - Jean Clause Van Damme
7. Troy - Brad Pitt
8. Borat - Ken Davitian and Sacha Baron Cohen
9. I, Robot - Will Smith
10. Rent- Idina Menzel
11. Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me - Mike Myers
12. Eastern Promises - Viggo Mortenson 

13. Milla Jovovich - Resident Evil

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High




-Uriel


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High

2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)

3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean

4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski

5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws

6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays (I have MANY, this is one though)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays 
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird

8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff

9. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff
9. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
10. Brad Pitt- Mickey O'Neil- Snatch


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff
9. Tim Curry - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
10. Brad Pitt- Mickey O'Neil- Snatch
11. Tom Sellick - Matthew Quigley - Quigley Down Under


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff
9. Tim Curry - Dr. Frank-N-Furter - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
10. Brad Pitt- Mickey O'Neil- Snatch
11. Tom Sellick - Matthew Quigley - Quigley Down Under
12. Samuel Jackson - Pulp Fiction


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Next: Favorite Role for an Actor/Actress in a Movie

1. Sean Penn - Jeff Spicoli-Fast Times at Ridgemont High
2. Colin Firth - Mr. Darcy in Pride & Prejudice (A&E version)
3. Johnny Depp - Captain Jack Sparrow in The Pirates of the Caribbean
4. John Goodman - Walter Sobchak in The Big Lebowski
5. Robert Shaw - Quint in Jaws
6. Robert Downey Jr - Tommy - Home for the Holidays
7. Gregory Peck - Atticus Finch- To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Sam Sheppard - Chuck Yeager -The Right Stuff
9. Tim Curry - Dr. Frank-N-Furter - The Rocky Horror Picture Show
10. Brad Pitt- Mickey O'Neil- Snatch
11. Tom Sellick - Matthew Quigley - Quigley Down Under
12. Samuel Jackson - Pulp Fiction

13. Michael Clarke Duncan - The Green Mile

**********************************************************

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart

2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)

3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 26, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly

4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid

They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
__________________


Uriel


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 26, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill

6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly

7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger

8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger

8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez
9. Paint Your Wagon - Lee Marvin & Clint Eastwood (A Western and A Musical!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger
8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez
9. Paint Your Wagon - Lee Marvin & Clint Eastwood (A Western and A Musical!)

10. McLintock - John Wayne/George Washington McLintock


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.
> 
> 
> 10. McLintock - John Wayne/George Washington McLintock




How did I miss this one? I love it!


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger
8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez
9. Paint Your Wagon - Lee Marvin & Clint Eastwood (A Western and A Musical!)
10. McLintock - John Wayne/George Washington McLintock

11.The Three Amigos - Steve Martin, Martin Short, and Chevy Chase


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger
8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez
9. Paint Your Wagon - Lee Marvin & Clint Eastwood (A Western and A Musical!)
10. McLintock - John Wayne/George Washington McLintock
11.The Three Amigos - Steve Martin, Martin Short, and Chevy Chase
12. Apple Dumpling Gang - Don Knotts, Tim Conway


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category; Comedy Westerns and the actor and his/her character in the leading role.

1. Blazing Saddles - Cleavon Little/Bart
2. Cat Ballou - Lee Marvin/ Kid Shelleen (even his horse was a drunk)
3. City Slickers - Jack Palance / Curly
4. Carry On Cowboy - Sid James / The Rumpo Kid
5. They Call Me Trinity/trinity is Still my Name - Terence Hill
6. Back To The Future III- Michael J. Fox -Marty McFly/Seamus McFly
7. Cactus Jack (aka The Villian) - Arnold Schwarzenegger/Handsome Stranger
8. Lust In The Dust - Divine/Rosie Velez
9. Paint Your Wagon - Lee Marvin & Clint Eastwood (A Western and A Musical!)
10. McLintock - John Wayne/George Washington McLintock
11.The Three Amigos - Steve Martin, Martin Short, and Chevy Chase
12. Apple Dumpling Gang - Don Knotts (Theodore), Tim Conway (Amos Tucker), 
13. The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again - Don Knotts (Theodore), Tim Conway (Amos Tucker), Tim Matheson (Pvt Jeff Reed).

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Renalds and Dom Deluise)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Er,,,Dolly Parton hasn't made 13 Movies, 8 according to Wiki. Do TV cameos as herself count???




So,unless someone proves otherwise (And both Wiki and IMDB say that there's scant Film of the wonderful Dolly)...

)( Thread Coup )(

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harryhausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts





-Uriel


----------



## moore2me (Mar 29, 2009)

Uriel,

I love Ray Harryhausen's work and modern stop motion stuff.

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harryhausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
__________________

One of my all time faves!! Dynarama...wasn't it called??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans

4. 20 million miles to earth

*I am sure that we did this before.... but lets try anyway.*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Er,,,Dolly Parton hasn't made 13 Movies, 8 according to Wiki. Do TV cameos as herself count???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please try Google. Frank found over 15.

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas

4. Unlikely Angel


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 29, 2009)

Do we now include made for tv movies? Because I think that's the majority of Dolly's stuff.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel

5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)

Made for tv Movies and movies with cameos count.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 29, 2009)

Frankhw said:


> Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton
> 
> 1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
> 2. Nine to Five
> ...



Interesting, I never thought they were. TV isn't the same as film.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

I stand corrected, apologies for derailing Dolly's train... although it's pretty slim, minus cameos as herself and TV episodes.

But, in the interest of my Gemini nature, Multi-tasking!

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)

6. Steel Magnolias



And...

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans

4. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad



-Uriel

PS: R.H. didn't work on King Kong (He was 12 or 13...), it's what inspired him, but awesome movie, nonetheless

PPS: Apologies (Again) if this has been done before.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)

8. The Beverly Hillbillies


-Uriel


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)
8. The Beverly Hillbillies

9. Wild Texas Wind


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)
8. The Beverly Hillbillies
9. Wild Texas Wind
10. Straight Talk


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)
8. The Beverly Hillbillies
9. Wild Texas Wind
10. Straight Talk

11. Big Dreams and Broken Hearts


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, Frank, you really like Dolly...

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)
8. The Beverly Hillbillies
9. Wild Texas Wind
10. Straight Talk
11. Big Dreams and Broken Hearts 

12. Frank McClusky C.I.



And...

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
4. 20 Million Miles to Earth
5. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad

6. One Million Years B.C.



-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

Uh Oh, two of us posting at the same time here. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

Oops, posting at the same time sure makes a mess. LOL


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, Frank, you really like Dolly...

One of My first boyhood crushes, (The other was Nell Carter  )

Next Category, Movies with Dolly Parton

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas (with Burt Reynolds and Dom Deluise)
2. Nine to Five
3. Smokey Mountain Christmas
4. Unlikely Angel
5. Ms. Congeniality 2 (as herself)
6. Steel Magnolias
7. Rhinestone (with Sylvester Stalone)
8. The Beverly Hillbillies
9. Wild Texas Wind
10. Straight Talk
11. Big Dreams and Broken Hearts 
12. Frank McClusky C.I.
13. Blue Valley Songbird

Finish

And...

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
4. 20 Million Miles to Earth
5. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad
6. One Million Years B.C.

7. The Valley of Gwangi


----------



## frankman (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion
> 
> 1: Jason and the Argonauts
> 2. King Kong (1933 version)
> ...



7. The Valley of Gwangi
8. The Beast from 20.000 Fathoms

Crap, I was too late, 2 new ones then:

9. The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
10. Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
4. 20 Million Miles to Earth
5. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad
6. One Million Years B.C.
7. The Valley of Gwangi

8. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
4. 20 Million Miles to Earth
5. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad
6. One Million Years B.C.
7. The Valley of Gwangi
8. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
9. The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
10. Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger 

11. Mighty Joe Young (1949)


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion

1: Jason and the Argonauts
2. King Kong (1933 version)
3. Clash of the Titans
4. 20 Million Miles to Earth
5. The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad
6. One Million Years B.C.
7. The Valley of Gwangi
8. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
9. The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
10. Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger 
11. Mighty Joe Young (1949)

12. IT Came From Beneath the Sea


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2009)

Frankhw said:


> Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harry Hausen Stop Motion
> 
> 1: Jason and the Argonauts
> 2. King Kong (1933 version)
> ...



13. The Three Worlds of Gulliver

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

BBW Betty, you are Cruel!!! My brain will explode,without any more (Specific) choosing criteria...Argh.


Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee

2. Aliens




-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens

3. Goonies


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies

4. ET


----------



## moore2me (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Next Category: Movies featuring Ray Harryhausen Stop Motion
> 
> Jason and the Argonauts -Uriel




FYI, in the above snipped part of the earlier post, the great *Ray Harryhausen's *name is spelled correctly.


In the 8 or 9 posts after that one, Ray's name is misspelled.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

moore2me said:


> FYI, in the above snipped part of the earlier post, the great *Ray Harryhausen's *name is spelled correctly.
> 
> 
> In the 8 or 9 posts after that one, Ray's name is misspelled.



Ha, nice catch. Grand Floras is the first with the broken spelling (Brat!), everyone else (Myself included) must have just cut-n-pasted it without realizing.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Ha, nice catch. Grand Floras is the first with the broken spelling (Brat!), everyone else (Myself included) must have just cut-n-pasted it without realizing.



*
Spank You and Baking Powder. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET

5. Grease


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next category: 1980s
> 
> 1. Crocodile Dundee
> 2. Aliens
> ...



Grease is 1978.... HA!


-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET

5. Grease 2 (1982) _double HA to you! LOL_


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Save! Touche!

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2 

6. Time Bandits


-Uriel


----------



## Twilley (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2

6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead

9. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead
8. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)

9. Beetlejuice (1988)


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead
8. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)
9. Beetlejuice (1988)

10. Labyrinth (1986)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Nice Save! Touche!
> 
> Next category: 1980s
> 
> ...










Yeah, I ROSE to the challenge.... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2 (1982)
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead
8. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)
9. Beetlejuice (1988)
10. Labyrinth (1986)

11. Back to the Future (1985)


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2 (1982)
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead
8. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)
9. Beetlejuice (1988)
10. Labyrinth (1986)
11. Back to the Future (1985)

12. Full Metal Jacket (1987)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next category: 1980s

1. Crocodile Dundee
2. Aliens
3. Goonies
4. ET
5. Grease 2 (1982)
6. Time Bandits
7. Return of the Living Dead
8. The Last Dragon (kiss my converse!)
9. Beetlejuice (1988)
10. Labyrinth (1986)
11. Back to the Future (1985)
12. Full Metal Jacket (1987)

13. Clash of the Titans (1981)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie

2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland 


Good one!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland

3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson


-Uriel


----------



## Paquito (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)

5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher


----------



## sully57 (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher

6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)

7. The Fonda Family, i.e Henry (deceased), Peter, Bridget, Justin.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda 

8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda 
8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas

9. Sean Connery/Jason Connery


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda
8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas
9. Sean Connery/Jason Connery

10. Lloyd Bridges/Jeff Bridges

-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda
8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas
9. Sean Connery/Jason Connery
10. Lloyd Bridges/Jeff Bridges

11. Bruce Willis/Rumer Willis


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda
8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas
9. Sean Connery/Jason Connery
10. Lloyd Bridges/Jeff Bridges
11. Bruce Willis/Rumer Willis
12. John D. Barrymore/Drew Barrymore


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Category: (Living) Parent and Child Actors:

1. John Voight / Angelina Jolie
2. Donald Sutherland/Keifer Sutherland
3. Goldie Hawn/Kate Hudson
4. Martin Sheen/Charlie Sheen (and Emilio Estevez)
5. Debbie Reynolds / Carrie Fisher
6. Tom Hanks / Colin Hanks (they sound exactly the same... freaks me out!)
7. Peter Fonda / Bridget and Justin Fonda
8. Kirk Douglas / Michael Douglas
9. Sean Connery/Jason Connery
10. Lloyd Bridges/Jeff Bridges
11. Bruce Willis/Rumer Willis
12. John D. Barrymore/Drew Barrymore

13. Bruce Dern&Diane Ladd/ Laura Dern


Next Category: Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak



-Uriel


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak

2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil

3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings

4. Greased Lightning (1977)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 1, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)

5. Stir Crazy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy

6. Superman 3


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3 

7. Which Way Is Up?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3 
7. Which Way Is Up?

8. Brewster's Millions


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions

9. Bustin' Loose


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions
9. Bustin' Loose

10. Blue Collar (1978)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions
9. Bustin' Loose
10. Blue Collar (1978)

11.Harlem Nights


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 3, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions
9. Bustin' Loose
10. Blue Collar (1978)
11.Harlem Nights
12. The Wiz


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions
9. Bustin' Loose
10. Blue Collar (1978)
11.Harlem Nights
12. The Wiz

13. Car Wash

Next Topic: Great Comedy Duos of Cinema


1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 3, 2009)

Movies featuring the late, Great Richard Pryor

1. Silver Streak
2. See No Evil, Hear No Evil
3. The Bingo Long Traveling All-Stars & Motor Kings
4. Greased Lightning (1977)
5. Stir Crazy
6. Superman 3
7. Which Way Is Up?
8. Brewster's Millions
9. Bustin' Loose
10. Blue Collar (1978)
11.Harlem Nights
12. The Wiz

13. Car Wash

Next Topic: Great Comedy Duos of Cinema


1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema


1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema


1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover

5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder

6. Abbott and Costello


----------



## mango (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello

*7. Cheech & Chong*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong

8. Amos and Andy


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong
8. Amos and Andy

9. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong
8. Amos and Andy
9. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby

10. Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong
8. Amos and Andy
9. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby
10. Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball

11. Tom & Jerry


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong
8. Amos and Andy
9. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby
10. Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball
11. Tom & Jerry

12. Scooby and Shaggy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Comedy Duos of Cinema

1. Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy
2. Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin
3. Donald O'conner and Chill Wills (Francis the Talking Mule)
4. Mel Gibson & Danny Glover
5. Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder
6. Abbott and Costello
7. Cheech & Chong
8. Amos and Andy
9. Bob Hope & Bing Crosby
10. Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball
11. Tom & Jerry
12. Scooby and Shaggy

13. George Burns and Gracie Allen

**************************************************************

Next Category: Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Category: Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins

2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Category: Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall 

3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn



(I'm not scared of the Obvious...and I am a huge Tolkien Nerd...before the World found out who he was. I was an 8-year old Legolas Wannabee  )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Next Category: Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall 
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn

4. The Prophecy - Lucifer


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall 
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer 
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall 
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer 
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw

6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch

7. The Two Towers - Aragorn


(Boy, this one is a sleeper...guess what my next answer will be?  C'mon people, Viggo has some awesome movies!)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch

7. The Two Towers - Aragorn

8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch
7. The Two Towers - Aragorn
8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai

9. Witness - Moses


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch
7. The Two Towers - Aragorn
8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai
9. Witness - Moses 

10. The Return of the King - Aragorn


----------



## LadyFae (Apr 4, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch
7. The Two Towers - Aragorn
8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai
9. Witness - Moses 
10. The Return of the King - Aragorn

11. Psycho (1998) - Samuel 'Sam' Loomis


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch
7. The Two Towers - Aragorn
8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai
9. Witness - Moses
10. The Return of the King - Aragorn
11. Psycho (1998) - Samuel 'Sam' Loomis

12. Carlito's Way - Lalin
__________________


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Viggo Mortensen movies and the role he played

1. Hidalgo - Frank T. Hopkins
2. A History Of Violence - Tom Stall
3. The Fellowship of the Ring - Aragorn
4. The Prophecy - Lucifer
5. A Perfect Murder - David Shaw
6. Appaloosa - Deputy Everett Hitch
7. The Two Towers - Aragorn
8. Eastern Promises - Nikolai
9. Witness - Moses
10. The Return of the King - Aragorn
11. Psycho (1998) - Samuel 'Sam' Loomis
12. Carlito's Way - Lalin
13. A Walk On the Moon - Walker Jerome

Next Category - Films that have Female Villains and their role names

__________________


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Category - Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye (James Bond) - Xenia Onatopp


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Category - Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye (James Bond) - Xenia Onatopp

2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye (James Bond) - Xenia Onatopp
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)

3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye (James Bond) - Xenia Onatopp
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella

4. Fatal Attraction - Glen Close/Alex Forrest


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye (James Bond) - Xenia Onatopp
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella
4. Fatal Attraction - Glen Close/Alex Forrest
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates) 

6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates) 
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates) 
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)

9. The Wizard Of Oz - The Wicked Witch of The West (Margaret Hamilton)
__________________


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates)
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)
9. The Wizard Of Oz - The Wicked Witch of The West (Margaret Hamilton)

10. Aliens - The Alien Queen (Who says she has to talk...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates)
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)
9. The Wizard Of Oz - The Wicked Witch of The West (Margaret Hamilton)
10. Aliens - The Alien Queen (Who says she has to talk...)

11. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Nurse Ratched (Louise Fletcher)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates)
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)
9. The Wizard Of Oz - The Wicked Witch of The West (Margaret Hamilton)
10. Aliens - The Alien Queen (Who says she has to talk...)
11. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Nurse Ratched (Louise Fletcher)

12. Sleeping Beauty - Wicked Queen Maleficent


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Films that have Female Villains and their role names

1. Golden Eye - Xenia Onatopp (Famke Jansen)
2. Beowulf -Grendel's Mother (Angelina Jolie voiced the part)
3. 101 Dalmatians - Cruella (Glenn Close)
4. Fatal Attraction - Alex Forrest (Glenn Close)
5. Misery -- Annie Wilkes (Kathy Bates)
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 - O-Ren Ishii (Lucy Liu)
7. Batman & Robin- Poison Ivy (Uma Thurman)
8. The Golden Compass - Mrs Coulter (Nicole Kidman)
9. The Wizard Of Oz - The Wicked Witch of The West (Margaret Hamilton)
10. Aliens - The Alien Queen (Who says she has to talk...)
11. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - Nurse Ratched (Louise Fletcher)
12. Sleeping Beauty - Wicked Queen Maleficent
13. The Nanny - Nanny (Bette Davis)

Next Category. Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 5, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2009)

It's very hard to reduce it to only 13. There are too many fine films that define film making, and that define generations. But there are also so many that I just find plain damned entertaining, and that's a good enough reason for me to list a film.

Last night, hubby and I saw Ong-bak 2, and while no one can say it is an art film, and it had an almost absent plot, that was some damned fine fighting, well paced and well choreographed. The first one was very good, too; this one kind of gives a backstory. I don't much care for the sped up editing in parts, but dang, TonyJa really does know what he's doing (and is dangerously beautiful). And it cracked me up that if I closed my eyes I also could have been listening to someone playing one of the street Fighter video games (I always enjoyed playing Blanka). In some ways it was kind of choreographed in that style, too, but it's highly recommended, and you can watch it, starting with part 1 on this page. I think all of the parts are there, but I'm not sure, as we didn't watch it online, and I don't have much time to spend on non-work-related things these days.

So because every week I would give a different list, and because it would be way easier to give a list of at least 50, I'll just say that this week...

The Godfather
Crash
Star Wars
Kill Bill Volume I
Kill Bill Volume II
Pulp Fiction
The Devil's Backbone
Night of the Living Dead (the original)
The Shawshank Redemption
Shall We Dance? (NOT the new version!)
Once Upon A time in China
Ong-bak 2
A Fistful of Dollars

Are my top recommended. Next week would be different.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Godfather 

3. Alien



Tina, you only need to give one at a time (Post more later, obviously, I try and wait until 2 or 3 folks have posted, then do so, if a subject is going really slow). Kudos for making an entire list though, Bravo!


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, okay, Uriel, thanks. I have so many top picks that 13 at a time isn't a problem, though...


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

The Godfather has only 2 sequels there needs to be a godfather part 4 for it to make the list. It has to have more than 2 sequels i.e at least 3 more movies after the original.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien



(I put in Star Wars for Tina, since, evidently, Godfather doesn't qualify? Beileve it or not, I don't think I have even seen GF3).


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien

4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)

5. Police Academy


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy

6. The Karate Kid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid

7. Jurassic Park


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park

8. Tremors


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Leathal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park
8. Tremors

9. Rocky


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Lethal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park
8. Tremors
9. Rocky


10. The Road to Singapore


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Lethal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park
8. Tremors
9. Rocky
10. The Road to Singapore

11. Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Lethal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park
8. Tremors
9. Rocky
10. The Road to Singapore
11. Nightmare on Elm Street

12. First Blood


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Movies that have spawned more than 2 sequels

1. Police Story (2,3,4: First Strike, New Police Story)
2. Star Wars
3. Alien
4. Lethal Weapon (2,3,4)
5. Police Academy
6. The Karate Kid
7. Jurassic Park
8. Tremors
9. Rocky
10. The Road to Singapore
11. Nightmare on Elm Street

12. First Blood

13. Jaws

Next Topic: Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace

2. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird

3. The Maltese Falcon


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon

4. 12 Angry Men


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> The Godfather has only 2 sequels there needs to be a godfather part 4 for it to make the list. It has to have more than 2 sequels i.e at least 3 more movies after the original.



Well, I was responding to the original post. What can I say?


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men

5. Clerks


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2009)

1) Wintertime (because my father is in it - it's obscure and not great film, but he died when I was young and we have no home movies, so I can at least see him in something other than a photo)
2) The Enchanted Cottage
3) Arsenic and Old Lace
4) Nosferatu
5) The Last Man on Earth
6) The Intruder


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Tina, I don't mean to be an ass or anything, but I think that you might have the rules a bit mixed up on this game.

You're supposed to post one item that falls into the current category, adding it to the list that's currently up.

For example, here's the current list:

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks 


And now I'm adding on to it one of the movies that you mentioned:

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks 
6. Nosferatu

This continues until you reach 13 items on the list, at which point the person who added the 13th item chooses a new category.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks 
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks 
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath

8. The 39 Steps


----------



## Tina (Apr 6, 2009)

You're not at all an ass, Kevin. I guess I'm really just too busy to participate, as I do seem to have totally misunderstood.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 6, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath
8. The 39 Steps

9. Marie Antionette (the one with Norma Shearer)

Tina - I would love to watch the movie with your father in it. What was his name in the production?


----------



## Esther (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath
8. The 39 Steps
9. Marie Antionette (the one with Norma Shearer)

10. Seven Samurai


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath
8. The 39 Steps
9. Marie Antionette (the one with Norma Shearer)
10. Seven Samurai

11. Ice Cold in Alex


----------



## Esther (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath
8. The 39 Steps
9. Marie Antionette (the one with Norma Shearer)
10. Seven Samurai
11. Ice Cold in Alex

12. Double Indemnity


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

Classic Black and White Movies that you Love

1. Arsenic and Old Lace
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. The Maltese Falcon
4. 12 Angry Men
5. Clerks
6. Nosferatu
7. The Grapes of Wrath
8. The 39 Steps
9. Marie Antionette (the one with Norma Shearer)
10. Seven Samurai
11. Ice Cold in Alex
12. Double Indemnity

13. The Charge of the Light Brigade



Next Topic: Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai

2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)

3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)


----------



## Twilley (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children

5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)

6. Departures (2008)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)

7. City Of God


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 7. City Of God




Mine too! Wicked soundtrack as well.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God

8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God
8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise

9. Pele the Conqueror


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God
8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise
9. Pele the Conqueror
10. Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Esther (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God
8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise
9. Pele the Conqueror
10. Pan's Labyrinth

11. Orphanage


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God
8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise
9. Pele the Conqueror
10. Pan's Labyrinth
11. Orphanage
12. Life Is Beautiful


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Favorite Foreign Movie (Foreign to You...if you need Subtitles...)

1. The Seven Samurai
2. Walt Disney's Hexe Lilly (A very cute family movie)
3. Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)
4. The City of Lost Children
5. Let The Right One In (they didn't use subtitles, they dubbed the dialogue)
6. Departures (2008)
7. City Of God
8. Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise
9. Pele the Conqueror
10. Pan's Labyrinth
11. Orphanage
12. Life Is Beautiful

13. The Hidden Fortress 

(Kurosawa, and a huge influence on Lucas for Star Wars)


Next Topic: Favorite Horror Movies


1. Crypt of the Blind Dead


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Horror Movies


1. Crypt of the Blind Dead

2. TCM


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM

3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)

4. Alien


----------



## moore2me (Apr 8, 2009)

Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien

5. 30 Days of Nights


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights

6. Dracula (1931)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)

7. The Creeping Flesh


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh

8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version


For those not in the know, 2 crews filmed simultaneously on the same sets, US during the day, Mexicans during the night. While I love the US version, the Mexican version looks more ominous (Filmed at night and all...), and...it had way hotter girls.  Um, 1931...and filmed at night, and beautiful Mexican women in night gowns, and it was cold...you do the math. Great acting as well, although Bela Lugosi owns the role in the US version that Grandi added. I will still take him over any Dracula since, sorry Gary Oldman...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dracula_(Spanish-language_version)


----------



## Twilley (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh
8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version
9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Twilley said:


> Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies
> 
> 9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)




I saw it in the theater, and it is still my #1 Zombie film choice of all time...


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh
8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version
9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)

10. Halloween (the original still scares the [email protected]#* out of me)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh
8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version
9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)
10. Halloween (the original still scares the [email protected]#* out of me)

11. The Exorsist (Linda Blair's)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh
8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version
9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)
10. Halloween (the original still scares the [email protected]#* out of me)
11. The Exorcist (Linda Blair's)
12. Wrong Turn (I almost had a heart attack in the theater)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Category; Favorite Horror Movies

1. Crypt of the Blind Dead
2. TCM
3. Dawn of the Dead (The Original)
4. Alien
5. 30 Days of Nights
6. Dracula (1931)
7. The Creeping Flesh
8. Dracula (1931) Mexican Version
9. Return of the Living Dead (first zombie movie I ever saw!)
10. Halloween (the original still scares the [email protected]#* out of me)
11. The Exorcist (Linda Blair's)
12. Wrong Turn (I almost had a heart attack in the theater)

13. Night of the Living Dead


Next Topic: Favorite Love Story


1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)

2. From Noon till Three


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon

4. Sense & Sensibility


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility

5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)

6. Lost in Translation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation

7. A Walk In The Clouds


----------



## moore2me (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation
7. A Walk In The Clouds

8. Dr. Zhivago


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation
7. A Walk In The Clouds
8. Dr. Zhivago

9. Casablanca


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation
7. A Walk In The Clouds
8. Dr. Zhivago
9. Casablanca

10. Annie Hall


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation
7. A Walk In The Clouds
8. Dr. Zhivago
9. Casablanca
10. Annie Hall

11. When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 9, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Next Topic: Favorite Love Story
> 
> 1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
> 2. From Noon till Three
> ...


*12. Untamed Heart*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite Love Story

1. Romeo & Juliet (1968 version)
2. From Noon till Three
3. Phenomenon
4. Sense & Sensibility
5. Love Story (The novel more than the movie, but still love the movie)
6. Lost in Translation
7. A Walk In The Clouds
8. Dr. Zhivago
9. Casablanca
10. Annie Hall
11. When Harry Met Sally
12. Untamed Heart

13. Return of the Living Dead III

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth

2. Mae West


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West

3. Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West

3. Grace Kelly


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Grace Kelly

4. Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge

6. Jayne Mansfield


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 9, 2009)

Had to dig out my copy of Hollywood Babylon but...

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield

7. Bette Davis


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2009)

Had to dig out my copy of Hollywood Babylon but...

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis

8. Maureen O'Sullivan


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis
8. Maureen O'Sullivan

9. Faye Ray


----------



## moore2me (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis
8. Maureen O'Sullivan
9. Faye Ray

10. Josephine Baker


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis
8. Maureen O'Sullivan
9. Faye Ray
10. Josephine Baker

11. Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis
8. Maureen O'Sullivan
9. Faye Ray
10. Josephine Baker
11. Audrey Hepburn

12. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Beauties of Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Rita Hayworth
2. Mae West
3. Elizabeth Taylor
4. Grace Kelly
5. Dorothy Dandridge
6. Jayne Mansfield
7. Bette Davis
8. Maureen O'Sullivan
9. Faye Ray
10. Josephine Baker
11. Audrey Hepburn
12. Marilyn Monroe

13. Loretta Young

***********************************************************

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior

2. Clark Gable


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable

3. Carey Grant 


(I am totally Gay for Carey Grant...)


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant 

4. Rock Hudson


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant 
4. Rock Hudson

5. Omar Sharif (OMG, I had such a crush!)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif 

6. Robert Redford


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif 
6. Robert Redford
7. Gregory Peck


----------



## Davastav (Apr 10, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)
> 
> 1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
> 2. Clark Gable
> ...


8. Gary Cooper


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif 
6. Robert Redford
7. Gregory Peck
8. Gary Cooper

9. Paul Newman


----------



## moore2me (Apr 10, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif 
6. Robert Redford
7. Gregory Peck
8. Gary Cooper
9. Paul Newman

10. Rudolph Valentino - the Great Latin Lover of the 20's


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif
6. Robert Redford
7. Gregory Peck
8. Gary Cooper
9. Paul Newman
10. Rudolph Valentino - the Great Latin Lover of the 20's

11. James Dean


----------



## mclintock45 (Apr 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)
> 
> 1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
> 2. Clark Gable
> ...






1 William Powell
2.Errol Flynn
3.Bing Crosby
4.Frank Sinatra
5.Marlon Brando
6.Montgomery Clift
7.Tony Curtis
8.William Holden
9.Sean Connery
10.Richard Burton

11. Ryan O,Neil
12. Burt Reynolds


----------



## moore2me (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Topic: Handsome HUNKS of the Cinema, Yesteryear...( Let's say, pre 1970)

1. Douglas Fairbanks Junior
2. Clark Gable
3. Carey Grant
4. Rock Hudson
5. Omar Sharif
6. Robert Redford
7. Gregory Peck
8. Gary Cooper
9. Paul Newman
10. Rudolph Valentino
11. James Dean
12. Burt Reynolds

13. Leslie Howard

--------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

13. Leslie Howard, Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

Douglas Fairbanks Junior
Clark Gable
Carey Grant
Rock Hudson
Omar Sharif
Robert Redford
Gregory Peck
Gary Cooper
Paul Newman
Rudolph Valentino
James Dean
Burt Reynolds
Leslie Howard


Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest. 

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh

2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee


----------



## Davastav (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard, Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds, Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field

4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

mclintock45 said:


> 1 William Powell
> 2.Errol Flynn
> 3.Bing Crosby
> 4.Frank Sinatra
> ...



You just add One entry to the existing list. If this is the 13th entry, you then start a new Topic, with One entry,


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie

5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land

6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## moore2me (Apr 11, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land

*6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor *
* In this play/movie, Paul Newman's character "Brick" really didn't have much love or sexual attraction for Elizabeth Taylor as "Maggie". His real love was his high school and college buddy "Skipper" who had recently died. (This was why he was drinking constantly.)*

7. Eroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavillan


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 11, 2009)

Tony Curtis _Some Like It Hot _Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Davastav (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land
6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor 
7. Erroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavilland
8. Tony Curtis - Some Like it Hot, Marilyn Monroe
9. Gregory Peck - Roman Holiday, Audrey Hepburn


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land
6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor 
7. Erroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavilland
8. Tony Curtis - Some Like it Hot, Marilyn Monroe
9. Gregory Peck - Roman Holiday, Audrey Hepburn
10. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County, Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land
6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor 
7. Erroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavilland
8. Tony Curtis - Some Like it Hot, Marilyn Monroe
9. Gregory Peck - Roman Holiday, Audrey Hepburn
10. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County, Elizabeth Taylor

11. Richard Burton - Look Back in Anger (1958) - Mary Ure


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.
> 
> 1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
> 2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
> ...




Well, thanks. I don't normally have time to research characters that well. Haha. I thought this thread was for fun...:doh:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, thanks. I don't normally have time to research characters that well. Haha. I thought this thread was for fun...:doh:



It just so happens I have always had a thing for Tennessee Williams. I love almost all of his plays and have watched them again and again. I get really excited when I can find a new version with new actors. This "love affair" of mine has been going on for about 40 years. I can't resist throwing in some trivia that most people could care less about.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> It just so happens I have always had a thing for Tennessee Williams. I love almost all of his plays and have watched them again and again. I get really excited when I can find a new version with new actors. This "love affair" of mine has been going on for about 40 years. I can't resist throwing in some trivia that most people could care less about.



I saw the recent Broadway revival with James Earl Jones, Phylicia Rashad and Terrence Howard. It was based on the original writing of Williams curse words and all. Awesome production.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land
6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor 
7. Erroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavilland
8. Tony Curtis - Some Like it Hot, Marilyn Monroe
9. Gregory Peck - Roman Holiday, Audrey Hepburn
10. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County, Elizabeth Taylor
11. Richard Burton - Look Back in Anger (1958) - Mary Ure

12. Sean Connery - Darby O'Gill and the little people - Janet Munro


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Pick one of the leading men above, name a movie he starred in and the lady who played as his love interest.

1. Leslie Howard - Gone With The Wind, Vivian Leigh
2. Rudolph Valentino - Blood and Sand, Lila Lee
3. Burt Reynolds - Smokey and the Bandit, Sally Field
4. Omar Sharif - Doctor Zhivago (1965) -Julie Christie
5. Carey Grant - Arsenic and Old Lace - Priscilla Land
6. Paul Newman - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Elizabeth Taylor
7. Erroll Flynn - Captain Blood, Olvia DeHavilland
8. Tony Curtis - Some Like it Hot, Marilyn Monroe
9. Gregory Peck - Roman Holiday, Audrey Hepburn
10. Montgomery Clift - Raintree County, Elizabeth Taylor
11. Richard Burton - Look Back in Anger (1958) - Mary Ure
12. Sean Connery - Darby O'Gill and the little people - Janet Munro

13. Carey Grant - His Girl Friday - Rosalind Russell (Um, I said I loved Carey Grant...)


Next Topic: Favorite 'Werewolf' Movie


1. A Company of Wolves


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite 'Werewolf' Movie


1. A Company of Wolves

2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)


----------



## Twilley (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite 'Werewolf' Movie


1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite 'Werewolf' Movie


1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)

4. Ginger Snaps


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 13, 2009)

Favorite werewolf movies?

Hmmmm...there are so many horrible ones and quite a few decent ones. Here are a few of my favorites:


Dog Soldiers

Ginger Snaps

An American Werewolf in London...The transformation sequence in a bright room is still amazing.

The Howling...forget the shitty sequels.

The Wolf-Man...still pretty good after all these years.


There are others I like but thought I'd go with those.


Dennis


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Topic: Favorite 'Werewolf' Movie


1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps

5. Underworld


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 13, 2009)

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban (does this count?)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 13, 2009)

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban 

7. Teen Wolf (i win)


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 13, 2009)

moore2me said:


> It just so happens I have always had a thing for Tennessee Williams. I love almost all of his plays and have watched them again and again. I get really excited when I can find a new version with new actors. This "love affair" of mine has been going on for about 40 years. I can't resist throwing in some trivia that most people could care less about.




You probably don't realize it but you come off condescending and like a bit of a know it all. Sometimes it's just best to let things be.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)

8. The WOlfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white  )


----------



## kittencat (Apr 13, 2009)

ok im gonna go with Silver Bullet.Cus it has Gary Busey..whihc is almost as awesome as Chuck Norris and with taht being said...im done. 

View attachment 1231283708268.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Apr 13, 2009)

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)
8. The Wolfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white )

9. Silver Bullet...posted for Cat, Because 'posting lists is hard'...(He says while on the phone with her, mocking her mercilessly)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 13, 2009)

Werewolves:

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)
8. The Wolfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white )
9. Silver Bullet...posted for Cat, Because 'posting lists is hard'...(He says while on the phone with her, mocking her mercilessly)

10. Lycanthropus


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Werewolves:

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)
8. The Wolfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white )
9. Silver Bullet...posted for Cat, Because 'posting lists is hard'...(He says while on the phone with her, mocking her mercilessly)
10. Lycanthropus

11. Van Helsing


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 13, 2009)

Werewolves:

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)
8. The Wolfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white )
9. Silver Bullet...posted for Cat, Because 'posting lists is hard'...(He says while on the phone with her, mocking her mercilessly)
10. Lycanthropus
11. Van Helsing

12. The Howling


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Werewolves:

1. A Company of Wolves
2. American Werewolf in Paris (guilty pleasure)
3. Project Metalbeast (really, really guilty pleasure...to be enjoyed with friends and hopefully alcohol)
4. Ginger Snaps
5. Underworld
6. Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban
7. Teen Wolf (i win)
8. The Wolfman (The Original...spooky black-n-white )
9. Silver Bullet...posted for Cat, Because 'posting lists is hard'...(He says while on the phone with her, mocking her mercilessly)
10. Lycanthropus
11. Van Helsing
12. The Howling

13. Ladyhawke (Betcha disn't see THAT one coming...)


Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising

2. Behemoth


----------



## Davastav (Apr 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms

4. Jaws


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws

5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)


----------



## Esther (Apr 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)

6. Cloverfield


----------



## cammy (Apr 14, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
*7. Leviathan*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan

8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


----------



## Davastav (Apr 14, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths


1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan
8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
9. It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths

1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan
8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
9. It Came from Beneath the Sea

10. The Abyss


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 14, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths

1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan
8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
9. It Came from Beneath the Sea
10. The Abyss

11. Sphere


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths

1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan
8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
9. It Came from Beneath the Sea
10. The Abyss
11. Sphere

12. The Host


----------



## Twilley (Apr 16, 2009)

Movies featuring a Monster from the Depths

1. Deep Rising
2. Behemoth
3. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms
4. Jaws
5. GODZILLA! (and I do not mean the 1998 version that shall not be named!)
6. Cloverfield
7. Leviathan
8. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
9. It Came from Beneath the Sea
10. The Abyss
11. Sphere
12. The Host
13. The Creature from the Black Lagoon (can't believe no one had put this down yet...Gill-Man, ftw)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Movies Featured on MST3K, and a recurring gag/classic quote from said episode

1. MANOS: The Hands of Fate/ Torgo ('nuff said)


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2009)

-NEXT TOPIC-
Movies Featured on MST3K, and a recurring gag/classic quote from said episode

1. MANOS: The Hands of Fate/ Torgo ('nuff said)[/quote]

I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Haha.


----------



## Esther (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll second that... NO idea what that is, haha.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Haha.





Esther said:


> I'll second that... NO idea what that is, haha.



You poor souls.

Mystery Science Theater 3000 was probably one of the best comedy shows of all time.


On topic:


-NEXT TOPIC-
Movies Featured on MST3K, and a recurring gag/classic quote from said episode

1. MANOS: The Hands of Fate/ Torgo ('nuff said)
2. Space Mutiny- Punch Sideiron, Big McLargeHuge, Roll Fizzlebeef, etc.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

-NEXT TOPIC- Movies Featured on MST3K, and a recurring gag/classic quote from said episode

1. MANOS: The Hands of Fate/ Torgo ('nuff said)
2. Space Mutiny- Punch Sideiron, Big McLargeHuge, Roll Fizzlebeef, etc.

3. Killer B's - HOLY JUMPING JUJU BEES, THEY'RE BACK!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh hell, no wonder.

I failed NERD in high school, sorry boys.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait quietly in the corner till a new topic comes up :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2009)

So, it's actually a tv show then? I wiki'd it and didn't see a mention of movies. At least I don't feel so 'un-nerdy' now. Haha.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 17, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> So, it's actually a tv show then? I wiki'd it and didn't see a mention of movies. At least I don't feel so 'un-nerdy' now. Haha.



Actually, it was a tv show that would show really cheesy movies, often sci-fi, and have the cast mock them while the movie was running...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four

3. The Green Hornet


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet

4. Daredevil


----------



## Davastav (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)

6. Spiderman


----------



## Davastav (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men

8. The Hulk


----------



## Davastav (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men
8. The Hulk
9. Ironman


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men
8. The Hulk
9. Ironman
10. Spawn


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men
8. The Hulk
9. Ironman
10. Spawn

11. Howard The Duck


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men
8. The Hulk
9. Ironman
10. Spawn
11. Howard The Duck

12. Catwoman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that were created from Comic Book Characters.

1. Batman
2. Fantastic Four
3. The Green Hornet
4. Daredevil
5. Superman (the big guy from Krypton)
6. Spiderman
7. X-Men
8. The Hulk
9. Ironman
10. Spawn
11. Howard The Duck
12. Catwoman

13. Garfield

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son


----------



## Davastav (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)

3. Children Of The Corn


----------



## Davastav (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 17, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring


----------



## Paquito (Apr 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity

8. The Children


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity
8. The Children
9. Joshua


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity
8. The Children
9. Joshua

10. The Exorsist


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity
8. The Children
9. Joshua

10. The Exorsist
11. Pet Semetary


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity
8. The Children
9. Joshua
10. The Exorsist
11. Pet Semetary

12. The child in the corner


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies where a young child or children are evil.

1. The Good Son
2. The Omen (Damien the Antichrist)
3. Children Of The Corn
4. Village of the Damned
5. The Bad Seed
6. The Ring
7. Identity
8. The Children
9. Joshua
10. The Exorsist
11. Pet Semetary
12. The child in the corner

13. Night of the Living Dead (Killing your mom with a trowel and eating her heart...bad Zombie!)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)

2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)

2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within

3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids))


----------



## Esther (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)

2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within

3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids))

4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids))
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)

5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids))
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)

5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids))
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)

7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)


----------



## cammy (Apr 22, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)
> 
> 1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
> 2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
> ...



8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids)
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)
7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)
8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)

9. Death Walks The Streets (tale of VAMPIRES, DEMONS, ZOMBIES, WEREWOLVES, THE MOB. )


----------



## Twilley (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids)
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)
7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)
8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)

9. Death Walks The Streets (tale of VAMPIRES, DEMONS, ZOMBIES, WEREWOLVES, THE MOB. )
10. Versus (Zombie movies and over-the-top action movies)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids)
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)
7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)
8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)
9. Death Walks The Streets (tale of VAMPIRES, DEMONS, ZOMBIES, WEREWOLVES, THE MOB. )
10. Versus (Zombie movies and over-the-top action movies)

11. Stardust (A young man tries to bring back a fallen star to prove his love for a local woman.
)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids)
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)
7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)
8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)
9. Death Walks The Streets (tale of VAMPIRES, DEMONS, ZOMBIES, WEREWOLVES, THE MOB. )
10. Versus (Zombie movies and over-the-top action movies)
11. Stardust (A young man tries to bring back a fallen star to prove his love for a local woman.)

12. 84 Charing Cross Road (Action, Adventure )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

Next Topic: Interesting Cross-Genre/Theme Mixes (Please mention Genres...)

1. Fido (Zombie Movie, Lassie Style 'Boy and his Dog' flick)
2. Final Fantasy, The Spirits Within
3. Alien/s (I - 4) (Awesome mix of horror (the aliens), military action (the soldiers and their guns)m, mother figures protecting their young (Ripley-Newt vs Queen-hatchlings) and of course good old sci-fi (the space ships/stations & androids)
4. Repo! The Genetic Opera (Rock Opera / Play Adaptation / Horror)
5. The Rocky Horror Picture Show (Musical, Comedy, Horror)
6. Shaun of the Dead (Romantic zombie comedy)
7. Labyrinth (Fantacy with David Bowie)
8. I Married an Ax Murderer (romance, comedy, thriller, mystery)
9. Death Walks The Streets (tale of VAMPIRES, DEMONS, ZOMBIES, WEREWOLVES, THE MOB. )
10. Versus (Zombie movies and over-the-top action movies)
11. Stardust (A young man tries to bring back a fallen star to prove his love for a local woman.)
12. 84 Charing Cross Road (Action, Adventure )

13. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Drama/Romance)

********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury

3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis

6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney


Julian Sands was so yummy in Warlock, I wanted to do him so bad, and I was just an adolescent!


----------



## vardon_grip (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney

8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney
8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder
9. Stardust- Claire Danes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney
8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder
9. Stardust- Claire Danes

10. The Witches - Angelica Houston


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney
8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder
9. Stardust- Claire Danes
10. The Witches - Angelica Houston

11. The Dunwich Horror (1970 version) - Dean Stockwell


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney
8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder
9. Stardust- Claire Danes
10. The Witches - Angelica Houston
11. The Dunwich Horror (1970 version) - Dean Stockwell
12. The Blair Witch Project- Heather Donahue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies about witches or witchcraft and the star that played the leading role.

1. Hocus Pocus - Bette Midler
2. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - Angela Lansbury
3. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- Daniel Radcliffe
4. Warlock- Julian Sands
5. Willow - Warwick Davis
6. Bewitched - Nicole Kidman
7. The Craft- Robin Tunney
8. The Crucible-Daniel Day Lewis, Winona Ryder
9. Stardust- Claire Danes
10. The Witches - Angelica Houston
11. The Dunwich Horror (1970 version) - Dean Stockwell
12. The Blair Witch Project- Heather Donahue

13. Chronicles of Narnia - Tilda Swinton 

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves

2. Ladyhawke


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves

2. Ladyhawke

3. Wolfen


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen

4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen *(Technically, these were Werewolves)*
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)

6. Call of the Wild


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)
> 
> 1. Dances With Wolves
> 2. Ladyhawke
> ...



I disagree. They were wolves......spirits maybe...but wolves.....they never walked on two legs and no person turned into them...they were wolves the whole time. Nothing werewolf about it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen 
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild

7. Living With Wolves


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen 
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves

8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves
8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )
9. White Fang (when Ethan Hawke was hot)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves
8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )
9. White Fang (when Ethan Hawke was hot)
10. Look Who's Talking Now (brief scene, true, but it was there.)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves
8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )
9. White Fang (when Ethan Hawke was hot)
10. Look Who's Talking Now (brief scene, true, but it was there.)

11. Enemy at the Gates (Look, Vasily!)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I disagree. They were wolves......spirits maybe...but wolves.....they never walked on two legs and no person turned into them...they were wolves the whole time. Nothing werewolf about it.



Ok, I prolly wasn't paying much attention to the movie then, please forgive me. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves
8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )
9. White Fang (when Ethan Hawke was hot)
10. Look Who's Talking Now (brief scene, true, but it was there.)
11. Enemy at the Gates (Look, Vasily!)

12. The Maiden And The Wolves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with wolves in them. (not werewolves either)

1. Dances With Wolves
2. Ladyhawke
3. Wolfen
4. Clan of the Cave Bear (OK, worst movie ever, but there were wolves)
5. Balto (never seen it!)
6. Call of the Wild
7. Living With Wolves
8. Beauty & the Beast (Yes a Disney animation, but Belle was chased in the forest by wolves so it counts! )
9. White Fang (when Ethan Hawke was hot)
10. Look Who's Talking Now (brief scene, true, but it was there.)
11. Enemy at the Gates (Look, Vasily!)
12. The Maiden And The Wolves

13. Wolves of the Calla (Steven King)

***************************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!) 
3. Planet Of The Apes (lol at OWA)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!)
3. Planet of the Apes

4. Back To School ( Ahh, Mr. Mellon! - SAME actor as in Conquest of the Planet of the Apes!!!! TOO cool  )







Severn Darden - Kolp in the Apes movies and the Professor in Back to School!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!)
3. Back To School ( Ahh, Mr. Mellon! - SAME actor as in another movie )

4. Planet Of The Apes


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 30, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them
> 
> 1. Tarzan
> 2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!)
> 3. Planet Of The Apes (lol at OWA)





undrcovrbrothr said:


> Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them
> 
> 1. Tarzan
> 2. King Kong (the SSSSSSSSSSSBHM of Apes!)
> ...



Hey Grandi - Adamantoise posted Planet of the Apes ahead of you - please pick another movie.

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong 
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> 13. Wolves of the Calla (Steven King)



You do realize this is a _book_, right? It's the fifth installment in King's *Dark Tower *series.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong 
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School

5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951) Ronald Reagan Starred


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)

6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan (Sir Ralph Richardson... what an actor)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)

6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan (Sir Ralph Richardson... what an actor)
7. Any Which Way But Loose


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)
6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan
7. Any Which Way But Loose

8. Trading Places (The party's over... whaddya mean the party's over???)


----------



## cammy (Apr 30, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them
> 
> 1. Tarzan
> 2. King Kong
> ...



9. Aladdin (little monkey, Abu)


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 30, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)
6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan
7. Any Which Way But Loose
8. Trading Places
9. Aladdin

10. Outbreak


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 1, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)
6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan
7. Any Which Way But Loose
8. Trading Places
9. Aladdin
10. Outbreak
11. Jungle Book


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)
6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan
7. Any Which Way But Loose
8. Trading Places
9. Aladdin
10. Outbreak
11. Jungle Book
12. Mighty Joe Young


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2009)

Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them

1. Tarzan
2. King Kong
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Back To School
5. Bedtime For Bonzo (1951)
6. Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan
7. Any Which Way But Loose
8. Trading Places
9. Aladdin
10. Outbreak
11. Jungle Book
12. Mighty Joe Young

13. Pirates of the Caribbean

Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 1, 2009)

Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)[/QUOTE]
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)





BigBawdyDame said:


> Movies with Monkeys or Apes in them
> 
> 1. Tarzan
> 2. King Kong
> ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson

4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Non-musical movies staring singers
> 
> 1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
> 2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
> ...


meh - I don't know about that one UCB. The Muppets sang several songs in the movie. That makes it a musical movie in my book; just my opinion.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)

5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews

6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson) The very first "talkie"- the very first appearance of a singing singer!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

To OWA:

I'm sorry, yes it could be considered a "musical movie"  However, Julie Andrews is an actress, and not technically a "singer", so we've cancelled each other out, right? 

BTW, I think you're sweet too


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson) 

7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> To OWA:
> 
> I'm sorry, yes it could be considered a "musical movie"  However, Julie Andrews is an actress, and not technically a "singer", so we've cancelled each other out, right?
> 
> BTW, I think you're sweet too





I beg to differ with you....She was a singer before she went into acting 

*http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Jazzy3257/Julie/40s_02.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.myspace.com/damejulieandrews&usg=__aPtPZfV6gPPvdC0OXjVlCKEtVQk=&h=370&w=300&sz=41&hl=en&start=36&sig2=ATM6yrmVNQ7YmRIWZqwcrQ&tbnid=xmF1Vdtr1Aa9WM:&tbnh=122&tbnw=99&prev=/images%3Fq%3DJulie%2BAndrews%2Bwas%2Ba%2BSinger%2Bbefore%2Bshe%2Bstarted%2Bacting.%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DN%26start%3D20&ei=41D7Sc9BlpK0A-jB7eEB*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

OUCH! I got proven wrong! LOL I was wrong.... hehe 

I liked how you googled "Julie Andrews was a Singer before she started acting" ROFL :wubu:


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. The Muppet Movie (John Denver)(*This was a Musical*)
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)

9. The Prestige (David Bowie)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. *Airport (Dean Martin)*
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)
9. The Prestige (David Bowie)

FIXED!!!! Now I can play by the rules.. sorry all.


----------



## Paquito (May 1, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - Kris Kristofferson
4. Airport (Dean Martin)
5. The Princess Diaries - Julie Andrews
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)
9. The Prestige (David Bowie)
10. Obsessed (Beyonce)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> OUCH! I got proven wrong! LOL I was wrong.... hehe
> 
> I liked how you googled "Julie Andrews was a Singer before she started acting" ROFL :wubu:



*You are to cute to be wrong, she just isn't one of your faves like she is mine, I have been following her for many years. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - (Kris Kristofferson)
4. Airport (Dean Martin)
5. The Princess Diaries - (Julie Andrews)
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)
9. The Prestige (David Bowie)
10. Obsessed (Beyonce)

11. 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - (Kris Kristofferson)
4. Airport (Dean Martin)
5. The Princess Diaries - (Julie Andrews)
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)
9. The Prestige (David Bowie)
10. Obsessed (Beyonce)
11. 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton)

12. Dogma (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

NXT CATEGORY; Non-musical movies staring singers

1. How I Won the War (John Lennon & Michael Crawford)
2. Smokey and the Bandit (Jerry Reed RIP)
3. Blade - (Kris Kristofferson)
4. Airport (Dean Martin)
5. The Princess Diaries - (Julie Andrews)
6. The Jazz Singer (Al Jolson)
7. Righteous Kill (50 cent)
8. The End Of The Line (Levon Helm)
9. The Prestige (David Bowie)
10. Obsessed (Beyonce)
11. 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton)
12. Dogma (Alanis Morissette)
13. O God! (John Denver) ---< 

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night

4. The Score


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

_NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score_

5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 2, 2009)

I would also like to add:

6. A Simple Plan (1998 - Sam Raimi)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 2, 2009)

_NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places_

_1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)_
_2. The Thing (1982)_
_3. 30 Days Of Night_
_4. The Score_
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan

7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)

8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (*1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!*)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)

8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will


----------



## swamptoad (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)
8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will
10. White Fang


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)
8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will
10. White Fang

11. Doctor Zhivago


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)
8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will
10. White Fang
11. Doctor Zhivago
12. Eight Below


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)
8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will
10. White Fang
11. Doctor Zhivago
12. Eight Below
13. Better Off Dead

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY: Movies that are primarily set in snowy, cold places

1. Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, Jackie Coogan)
2. The Thing (1982)
3. 30 Days Of Night
4. The Score
5. Fargo (1996 - the Coen brothers)
6. A Simple Plan
7. Alive (Survivors of a plane crash in the Andes)
8. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969, George Lazenby as Bond!!!)
9. Iron Will
10. White Fang
11. Doctor Zhivago
12. Eight Below

13. Far North

*********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies filmed in a dessert......

1. Sahara


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 3, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)

4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon :eat2: )


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)

5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro

6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)

7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)

8. The King And I - Yul Brenner


----------



## Twilley (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)
8. The King And I - Yul Brenne
9. The Addams Family- Christina Ricci


----------



## vardon_grip (May 5, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them
> 
> 1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
> 2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
> ...



This isn't the title of the movie if it is based on the Hemingway story. (It also lacks the crush. I like Ava, but Greg might be more to your liking)


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)
8. The King And I - Yul Brenne
9. The Addams Family- Christina Ricci
10. To Kill A Mockingbird- ( Gregory Peck..one of my early crushes )


----------



## sierrak (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)
8. The King And I - Yul Brenne
9. The Addams Family- Christina Ricci
10. To Kill A Mockingbird- ( Gregory Peck..one of my early crushes )
11. Inner Space (Meg Ryan)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)
8. The King And I - Yul Brenne
9. The Addams Family- Christina Ricci
10. To Kill A Mockingbird- ( Gregory Peck..one of my early crushes )
11. Inner Space (Meg Ryan)

12. Star Trek - Captain James T. Kirk/Willam Shatner


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies that have your childhood crush in them

1. Look Who's Talking (Kirstie Alley)
2. Warlock (Julian Sands)
3. Farce of the Penguins(John Stamos)
4. The Outsiders (Matt Dillon)
5. Sands Of Kilimanjaro
6. Diamonds Are Forever (Sean Connery)
7. One Million Years B.C. (Raquel Welch)
8. The King And I - Yul Brenne
9. The Addams Family- Christina Ricci
10. To Kill A Mockingbird- ( Gregory Peck..one of my early crushes )
11. Inner Space (Meg Ryan)
12. Star Trek - Captain James T. Kirk/Willam Shatner
13. Shaft - Richard Roundtree (He's a bad mutha-SHUT YO MOUTH!)


NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot (Jack Lemon / Tony Curtis)


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Deleted, I don't feel like playing gender Switching Movies right now...I was all geared for Dom De Louise. Play on ladies...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot (Jack Lemon / Tony Curtis)

2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Deleted, I don't feel like playing gender Switching Movies right now...I was all geared for Dom De Louise. Play on ladies...


:batting: Awww, I'm sorry Uriel. How can One Wicked Angel make it up to you?

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews


----------



## Tanuki (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews

4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female = Megumi Hayashibara


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara

5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)

6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)


7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)


----------



## PamelaLois (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)

8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)

8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)
8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)
10. Switch- Ellen Barkin


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)
8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)
10. Switch- Ellen Barkin

11. She's the Man (Amanda Bynes)

Request for whoever gets number 13...I barely got nudged out earlier, could we please do Dom De Louise Movies/ He was just so awesome... RIP Dom


----------



## Paquito (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)
8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)
10. Switch- Ellen Barkin
11. She's the Man (Amanda Bynes)
12. Just One of the Guys (Joyce Hyser)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)
8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)
10. Switch- Ellen Barkin
11. She's the Man (Amanda Bynes)

12. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans / Marlon Wayans (Are you paying attention loverboy?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Gender Switching Movies and the actor/s doing the switch.

1. Some Like It Hot - Jack Lemon & Tony Curtis
2. Tootsie - Dustin Hoffman
3. Victor/Victoria - Julie Andrews
4. Ranma ½: Big Trouble in Nekonron, China - Male = Kappei Yamaguchi, Female =Megumi Hayashibara
5. To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar (Swayze|Wesley Snipes|John Leguizamo)
6. The Birdcage (Nathan Lane)
7. Last Eunuch in China (Max Mok)
8. Mrs Doubtfire (Robin Williams)
9. Ballad of Little Jo (Suzy Amis as Josephine Monaghan)
10. Switch- Ellen Barkin
11. She's the Man (Amanda Bynes)
12. Just One of the Guys (Joyce Hyser)
13. White Chicks - Shawn Wayans / Marlon Wayans (Are you paying attention loverboy?)


NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles

2. Fatso


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies
> 
> 1. Blazing Saddles
> 2. Fatso
> ...



5. All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Davastav (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe

7. History of the World Part I ("Bring me a small lyre!! ... "I didn't do it- I was at a friend's house- the check is in the mail!")


----------



## Davastav (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe
7. History of the World Part I ("Bring me a small lyre!! ... "I didn't do it- I was at a friend's house- the check is in the mail!")
8. Silent Movie


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe
7. History of the World Part I 
8. Silent Movie

9. Cannonball Run! (DA DA-DA-DA DAAAAAAAA!!!)


----------



## Davastav (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe
7. History of the World Part I 
8. Silent Movie
9. Cannonball Run! (DA DA-DA-DA DAAAAAAAA!!!)
10. The End


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe
7. History of the World Part I
8. Silent Movie
9. Cannonball Run! (DA DA-DA-DA DAAAAAAAA!!!)
10. The End

11. The Secret of Nimh


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies
> 
> 1. Blazing Saddles
> 2. Fatso
> ...



12. Smokey and the Bandit II (co-starring Jackie Gleason!!!)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Dom DeLuise Movies

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Fatso
3. The End
4. Robin Hood: Men in Tights
5. All Dogs Go to Heaven
6. Fail Safe
7. History of the World Part I
8. Silent Movie
9. Cannonball Run! (DA DA-DA-DA DAAAAAAAA!!!)
10. The End
11. The Secret of Nimh
12. Smokey and the Bandit II (co-starring Jackie Gleason!!!)
13. Haunted Honeymoon 

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 6, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme
> 
> 1. Reefer Madness



2. Up in Smoke


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke

3. The Wackness


----------



## Surlysomething (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness

4. Homegrown


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown

5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)


----------



## Smushygirl (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace


----------



## cammy (May 6, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme
> 
> 1. Reefer Madness
> 2. Up in Smoke
> ...



7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express

10. Half Baked


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express

10. Half Baked


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express
10. Half Baked

11. Prince Of Pot


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 8, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express
10. Half Baked
11. Prince Of Pot

12. Super High Me


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

NEXT Category: Movies About Marijuana as the main theme

1. Reefer Madness
2. Up in Smoke
3. The Wackness
4. Homegrown
5. Midnight Express (ahh the good old days)
6. Saving Grace
7. Fast Times at Ridgemont High
8. Smiley Face
9. Pineapple Express
10. Half Baked
11. Prince Of Pot
12. Super High Me

13. Super Troopers 

**********************************************************

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa


----------



## HeadJam (May 9, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Madagascar


----------



## PamelaLois (May 9, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Madagascar 

5. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)

Madagascar was _about _Africa but it wasn't filmed there. It was made in the USA.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)

5. The Ghost And The Darkness


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness

6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls

7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception)


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 9, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> 1. Pride of Africa
> 2. Blood Diamond
> 3. Out of Africa
> 4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
> ...



8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa)


----------



## mango (May 9, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception) 
8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa) 

*9. The Gods Must Be Crazy*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception) 
8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa) 
9. The Gods Must Be Crazy

10. The African Queen ( Good ole Boggy! )


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception) 
8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa) 
9. The Gods Must Be Crazy

10. The African Queen ( Good ole Boggy! )
11. The Mummy


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception) 
8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa) 
9. The Gods Must Be Crazy
10. The African Queen ( Good ole Boggy! )
11. The Mummy

12. Dreams of Dust


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; Movies filmed in Africa.

1. Pride of Africa
2. Blood Diamond
3. Out of Africa
4. Cry Freedom (About South Africa but filmed in Zimbabwe)
5. The Ghost And The Darkness
6. Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls
7. Gold (Roger Moore and Ray Milland in an awesome tale of deadly deception) 
8. Hotel Rwanda (shot in Rwanda and South Africa) 
9. The Gods Must Be Crazy
10. The African Queen ( Good ole Boggy! )
11. The Mummy
12. Dreams of Dust

13. The Last King of Scotland

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance


----------



## Smushygirl (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. True Romance


----------



## vardon_grip (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. True Romance

4. True Romance






j/k 4. Angie


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Next Category; James Gandolfini movies
> 
> 1. True Romance
> 2. Get Shorty
> ...



BAHAHAHA!


Do people even read these things first?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie

4. The Mexican


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican

5. 8mm (With a :bow: to Surly. READ it? I obviously did not:blush:. Thanks for the pants kick - I deserved it.)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 11, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm

6. Crimson Tide


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide

7. The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## Davastav (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There

8. Lonely Hearts


----------



## Davastav (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle
9. Lonely Hearts
10. The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 (coming soon)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle
9. Lonely Hearts
10. The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 (coming soon)

11. In The Loop


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle
9. Lonely Hearts
10. The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 (coming soon)
11. A Civil Action


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle
9. Lonely Hearts
10. The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 (coming soon)
11. A Civil Action 

12. Romance & Cigarettes


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Next Category; James Gandolfini movies

1. True Romance
2. Get Shorty
3. Angie
4. The Mexican
5. 8mm
6. Crimson Tide
7. The Man Who Wasn't There
8. The Last Castle
9. Lonely Hearts
10. The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3 (coming soon)
11. A Civil Action 
12. Romance & Cigarettes
13. The Juror



Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies


1. 12 Angry Men


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies


1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men

3. Liar Liar


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar

4. The Accused


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused

5. Devils' Advocate


----------



## PamelaLois (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate

6. My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny

7. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Smushygirl (May 12, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. Jagged Edge


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. Jagged Edge
8. A Time to Kill


----------



## BBW Betty (May 13, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies
> 
> 1. 12 Angry Men
> 2. A Few Good Men
> ...





thejuicyone said:


> Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies
> 
> 1. 12 Angry Men
> 2. A Few Good Men
> ...



One of my all-time faves got skipped here, so I'm making sure it gets back in the list.

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill

10. Amistad


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill

10. Amistad


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill
10. Amistad

11. Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill
10. Amistad
11. Kramer vs Kramer

12. The Verdict


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Next Category: Law/Courtroom Movies

1. 12 Angry Men
2. A Few Good Men
3. Liar Liar
4. The Accused
5. Devils' Advocate
6. My Cousin Vinny
7. To Kill a Mockingbird
8. Jagged Edge
9. A Time to Kill
10. Amistad
11. Kramer vs Kramer
12. The Verdict

13. A Cry In The Dark

***********************************************************

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth

2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth

2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black

3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene

4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster


----------



## PamelaLois (May 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster

5. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins


----------



## BBW Betty (May 13, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster

5. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
6. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster
5. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
6. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach

7. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes


----------



## PamelaLois (May 13, 2009)

Movies about Native Americans and the Lead Actor

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster
5. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
6. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
7. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes

8. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 14, 2009)

Movies about Native Americans and the Lead Actor

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Jim Thorpe, All American - Burt Lancaster
5. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
6. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
7. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
8. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse

9. Predator - Sonny Landham as Billy


----------



## vardon_grip (May 14, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role
> 
> 1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
> 2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
> ...



Burt Lancaster is not Native American. He is Irish. I think the only Native American in the movie is Jim Thorpe himself in a cameo as an assistant coach.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse

8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Movies about Native Americans and the Lead Actor
> 
> 1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
> 2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
> ...



*This is wrong:* NEXT CATEGORY; *Movies Starring Native American Indians* And The Actor That Played *The Leading Role*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban

9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY; Movies Starring Native American Indians And The Actor That Played The Leading Role

1. Children Of The Dust - Billy Wirth
2. Dance Me Outside - Ryan Black
3. Dances With Wolves - Graham Greene
4. Little Big Man - Chief Dan George as Old Lodge Skins
5. Squanto: A Warrior's Tale -- Adam Beach
6. Flags of Our Fathers - Adam Beach as Ira Hayes
7. Windtalkers - Roger Willie and Private Charlie Whitehorse
8. Borrowing from the Past - Gene Tagaban

9. A Thousand Roads - Jeremiah Bitsui
10. Last of the Mohicans - Russel Means and Eric Schweig


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2009)

Time for Part 2! Find it here.


----------

